# Fantacalcio 2013/2014



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Scriva qui chiunque voglia partecipare al prossimo Fantacalcio di MW. Ovviamente si chiede un minimo di partecipazione, quindi sarebbero preferibili utenti che partecipano attivamente al forum.

Questo il calcolo punti:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)
























Capitolo compravendite:
O si cede a prezzo intero e viceversa si acquista a prezzo intero, o si svincola perdendo i soldi investiti o si scambia alla pari.


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2013)

io ci sono. ti mando gia la mail via pm per l'invito ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> io ci sono. ti mando gia la mail via pm per l'invito ?


Sì


----------



## jaws (13 Agosto 2013)

Io se è possibile vorrei partecipare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io se è possibile vorrei partecipare


Inizia ad inviarmi la mail di fantagazzetta.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Agosto 2013)

Mi iscrivo anche io quest anno.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



[email protected]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Siamo a 4:

Splendidi Incisivi
Ale
Jaws
Livestrong


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Agosto 2013)

Anche io, ora ti mando l'email


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

Non lo so se mi volete ancora, l'anno scorso mi son dileguato a causa di qualche problemino....e dal momento che potrebbe ricapitare pure quest'anno, chiedo prima di dare conferma se è possibile mettere in automatico la forrmazione per la settimana successiva...davvero questa volta lo faccio seriamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Quota 6:

Splendidi Incisivi
Ale
Jaws
Livestrong
Peppez
Iceman

Luca deve soltanto confermare l'invito, [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] mandami la tua mail di fantagazzetta.


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

non riesco ad iscrivermi, mi dice sempre di scegliere il nome della squadra e accettare l'invito..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

La password ce l'hai, poi fa quello che ti dice.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Nessun altro che voglia partecipare? Arriviamo almeno a dieci


----------



## Livestrong (13 Agosto 2013)

Confermato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Se vi è possibile iniziate anche a crearvi la rosa, potete farlo da soli. Qualora non poteste farlo è perché ancora non è stata creata una competizione, in quel caso aspetteremo di chiudere le iscrizioni e quindi creare il campionato.


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

inserisco i dati ma poi devo mettere crea? non mi fa fare nulla, mi di sempre di inserire il nome della squadra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Iceman è un caso che tu abbia avuto problemi anche l'anno scorso? Oppure è un caso che solo tu stia avendo problemi quest'anno?  la password ce l'hai, serve soltanto quella per accettare l'invito, se ti dice di inserire il nome della squadra inserisci il nome della squadra.


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]. [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] forza su


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Iceman è un caso che tu abbia avuto problemi anche l'anno scorso? Oppure è un caso che solo tu stia avendo problemi quest'anno?  la password ce l'hai, serve soltanto quella per accettare l'invito, se ti dice di inserire il nome della squadra inserisci il nome della squadra.



nell' e-mail che mi è arrivata clicco sul bottone accetta l'invito e mi apre la pagina dove devo inserire e-mail,codice,pass,user,nome squadra etc... poi spunto la casella "accetto i termini " ma poi non so più che fare


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2013)

daje [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> nell' e-mail che mi è arrivata clicco sul bottone accetta l'invito e mi apre la pagina dove devo inserire e-mail,codice,pass,user,nome squadra etc... poi spunto la casella "accetto i termini " ma poi non so più che fare


  non so che dirti, fai ciò che ti dice di fare oppure chiedi aiuto ad [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]  dato che sono io a mandare gli inviti non so di preciso come bisogna fare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> daje [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]


Sarebbe un onore


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

Boh [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] , aiutami 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma l'user e la pass di leghefantagazzetta sono uguali a quelli di fantagazzetta?


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2013)

sei dei nostri, [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]. Benvenuto 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] , aiutami
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ma l'user e la pass di leghefantagazzetta sono uguali a quelli di fantagazzetta?



a quanto pare hai fatto tutto bene ma non ti va..boh, riprova a farlo tante volte dipendesse da loro. passando sulla i vicino ai campi da compilare vengan fuori degli aiuti. stai attento a maiuscole/ minuscole ect.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] , aiutami
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ma l'user e la pass di leghefantagazzetta sono uguali a quelli di fantagazzetta?



si


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

si boh, mi da sempre lo stesso errore, "tutti i campi sono obbligatori, inserisci il nome della squadra e accetta l'invito"

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ah aspè ma pure nome cognome fiscale son obbligatori?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> si boh, mi da sempre lo stesso errore, "tutti i campi sono obbligatori, inserisci il nome della squadra e accetta l'invito"
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ah aspè ma pure nome cognome fiscale son obbligatori?


Sì...


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

me li son inventati, credo di esserci riuscito


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> me li son inventati, credo di esserci riuscito



dovresti ricevere una mail con scritto: invito accettato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Benissimo, siamo a quota sei. Oddio, non è male l'idea di essere di meno rispetto agli anni scorsi, però almeno ai dieci ci vorrei arrivare  offritevi, su su.


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benissimo, siamo a quota sei. Oddio, non è male l'idea di essere di meno rispetto agli anni scorsi, però almeno ai dieci ci vorrei arrivare  offritevi, su su.



se restiamo in sei, potremmo fare l'asta. fantagazza l'ha implementata sul sito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> se restiamo in sei, potremmo fare l'asta. fantagazza l'ha implementata sul sito


Vero... oddio, non so come farla su fantagazzetta, però la potremmo anche fare sul forum e quindi assegnare i giocatori su fantagazzetta successivamente.


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero... oddio, non so come farla su fantagazzetta, però la potremmo anche fare sul forum e quindi assegnare i giocatori su fantagazzetta successivamente.



nelle foto sul sito di fantagazzetta di un menu dove si puo scegliere la modalita di assegnazione dei giocatori: classica per valore, buste e asta tipo ebay.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Vogliamo fare ad asta? Ne siamo sei e non vedo altri potenziali partecipanti...


----------



## Ale (14 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vogliamo fare ad asta? Ne siamo sei e non vedo altri potenziali partecipanti...


si


----------



## Livestrong (14 Agosto 2013)

Si ma aspettate che magari si iscriva qualcun altro, in sei non ha molto senso 

La gente magari adesso è in ferie, lasciate tempo qualche giorno almeno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Sì, aspettiamo ma non vedo grande movimento...


----------



## iceman. (14 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, aspettiamo ma non vedo grande movimento...



Le iscrizioni al fantacalcio si fanno negli ultimi due giorni prima del campionato, che te lo dico a fare" cit


----------



## Livestrong (14 Agosto 2013)

Non c'è movimento perché siamo a Ferragosto. La gente è in ferie, mica qua a iscriversi al fantacalcio


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero... oddio, non so come farla su fantagazzetta, però la potremmo anche fare sul forum e quindi assegnare i giocatori su fantagazzetta successivamente.


Io ci sto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non c'è movimento perché siamo a Ferragosto. La gente è in ferie, mica qua a iscriversi al fantacalcio


Qua siamo una manica di fancazzisti, altroché, te sei il primo


----------



## Ale (15 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Qua siamo una manica di fancazzisti, altroché, te sei il primo



per carità, non dirgli ste cose, che poi se ne vanta


----------



## gabuz (15 Agosto 2013)

Va bene dai, ho deciso che vi romperò le chiappe


----------



## Ale (16 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Va bene dai, ho deciso che vi romperò le chiappe



eh, se i tuoi idoli sono tutti come Paloschi la vedo dura


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2013)

Ne siamo sette, adesso serve almeno un ottavo.



gabuz ha scritto:


> Va bene dai, ho deciso che vi romperò le chiappe


Mandami la mail, avanti


----------



## jaws (17 Agosto 2013)

Novità nella ricerca dell'ottavo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

No... se riusciamo a beccarne uno a parametro 0 creo ed iniziamo subito, per l'asta non fa niente perché ci vorrebbe tempo.


----------



## jaws (17 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No... se riusciamo a beccarne uno a parametro 0 creo ed iniziamo subito, per l'asta non fa niente perché ci vorrebbe tempo.



Deve essere obbligatoriamente iscritto al forum o si può accettare anche un esterno?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Deve essere obbligatoriamente iscritto al forum o si può accettare anche un esterno?


Personalmente preferirei uno del forum.


----------



## jaws (17 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Personalmente preferirei uno del forum.



Se per te va bene possiamo fare così; ci diamo una scadenza e se entro una certa data non riusciamo a trovare l'ottavo all'interno del forum posso attivarmi e cercare al di fuori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

Gli altri che suggeriscono? I mod mettessero un annuncio


----------



## Ale (17 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Personalmente preferirei uno del forum.



assolutamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

Ale, trova il nostro uomo


----------



## Ale (17 Agosto 2013)

Carissimi:

‎@Morghot ,
‎@er piscio de gatto ,
‎@Dumbaghi ,
‎@Milo ,
‎@Djici ,
‎@Morgan ,
‎@juventino ,
‎@hiei87 ,
‎@Cesco ,
‎@Marilson ,
‎@B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ,
‎@Ronaldinho_89 ,
‎@Oronzo Canà ,
‎@Tobi ,
‎@Jaqen ,
‎@raducioiu ,
‎@Cm Punk ,
‎@ale009 ,
‎@Now i'm here ,
‎@esjie 

la situazione è molto delicata: ci manca un partecipante per il nostro concorso annuale calcistico, conosciuto anche con il nome di fantacalcio. Chi di voi fortunati volesse partecipare, contattate pure il mio segretario terun [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

Segretario? Qua son io che mantengo la baracca, da anni, altroché


----------



## Ale (17 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Segretario? Qua son io che mantengo la baracca, da anni, altroché



see figuriamoci


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2013)

Non spammate o vi banno tutti


----------



## Livestrong (17 Agosto 2013)

Sbrigatevi ad iscrivervi che poi iniziamo i preparativi per il fanta nba


----------



## Ale (17 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sbrigatevi ad iscrivervi che poi iniziamo i preparativi per il fanta nba



un ostetrica sarebbe piu utile.


----------



## gabuz (17 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> un ostetrica sarebbe piu utile.



Più utile ancora sarebbe un'osteria!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2013)

L'ottavo non arriva, Sgabuz è venuto a rompere le uova nel paniere 


gabuz ha scritto:


> Più utile ancora sarebbe un'osteria!


Saluta tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Carissimi:
> 
> ‎@Morghot ,
> ‎@er piscio de gatto ,
> ...


Ps: Ne avessi azzeccato uno di tag


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2013)

Faccio in tempo ad iscrivermi?


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Faccio in tempo ad iscrivermi?



ecco il tuo uomo [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ecco il tuo uomo [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

quindi adesso come proseguiamo? io farei l'asta, è piu divertente secondo me


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Magari anche al rialzo, se ci si mettesse d'accordo. Siamo in 8 ed è agosto, non vedo ostacoli insormontabili


----------



## jaws (18 Agosto 2013)

Ok per l'asta; per me si può partire con le offerte anche da stasera


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

fantagazzetta ha implementato per quest'anno diverse modalità di fare l'asta proprio per casi come questi, dove la gente non si puo incontrare, basta informarsi


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

E' possibile aspettare il 20 per iniziare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Rifiuterei Tanner soltanto per l'estremo ritardo che abbiamo dovuto sopportare  detto questo, siamo in 8, un bel numeretto  e vedo che siamo tutti interessati all'asta, adesso vedo un po' le modalità di fantagazzetta e vi dico. 
Sì, possiamo anche attendere un altro paio di giorni Ice 

Ps: [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION], inviami la tua mail fantagazzetta, sbrigati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Allora, giovani... qua bisogna decidere tante cose. 
Innanzitutto che tipo di asta avete in mente di fare? Cioè, sul fantagazzetta ci fa decidere la durata di un'asta, voi quanto vorreste farle durare? Dei giorni specifici oppure dall'inizio alla fine del mercato? Non so, ditemi voi.


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Io direi fino alla fine del mercato. Se poi il 2 Galliani fa il triplete con Eto'o, Rooney e Falcao come la mettiamo altrimenti?


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora, giovani... qua bisogna decidere tante cose.
> Innanzitutto che tipo di asta avete in mente di fare? Cioè, sul fantagazzetta ci fa decidere la durata di un'asta, voi quanto vorreste farle durare? Dei giorni specifici oppure dall'inizio alla fine del mercato? Non so, ditemi voi.



spiega nel dettaglio oppure incolla da fantagazzetta le varie opzioni di giuoco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io direi fino alla fine del mercato. Se poi il 2 Galliani fa il triplete con Eto'o, Rooney e Falcao come la mettiamo altrimenti?


Questo non è un problema, la nostra chiusura sarà successiva alla chiusura del mercato reale, quindi potremo comprare Eto'o, Rooney e Falcao 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> spiega nel dettaglio oppure incolla da fantagazzetta le varie opzioni di giuoco.


Allora, a quanto ho capito ognuno di noi potrà aprire un'asta su un giocatore, a questo punto nelle informazioni base c'è da stabilire per quanto tempo ogni asta potrà restare aperta. Dunque c'è da decidere tutti insieme, vogliamo fare della aste giornaliere, delle aste settimanali, delle aste che restano aperte per tutta la durata del mercato?


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo non è un problema, la nostra chiusura sarà successiva alla chiusura del mercato reale, quindi potremo comprare Eto'o, Rooney e Falcao
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


facendole giornaliere uno ha la possibilita di rifarsi gia il giorno successivo se dovesse mancare un obiettivo, secondo me sarebbe la migliore soluzione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> facendole giornaliere uno ha la possibilita di rifarsi gia il giorno successivo se dovesse mancare un obiettivo, secondo me sarebbe la migliore soluzione.


Non so, anch'io sono per aste giornaliere, però dovremmo essere tutti disponibili per quel giorno. Magari potremmo stabilire dei giorni(anche più di uno)dove fare gli acquisti per la difesa, per il centrocampo e per l'attacco... la cosa più fattibile sarebbe tenere aperte le aste dall'inizio alla fine del mercato però se qualcuno perde il giocatore poi si ritrova con meno giocatori in rosa alla fine del mercato? Non so, servono i pareri degli altri componenti


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma non ci si riesce ad organizzare su facebook o Skype?


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Per me no. Non ho fb. Per di più sono ancora in ferie e mi connetto in tethering, e non sempre è affidabile. Dopo un pò che sono connesso mi da un problema di driver e mi fa imbestialire.


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Per me no. Non ho fb. Per di più sono ancora in ferie e mi connetto in tethering, e non sempre è affidabile. Dopo un pò che sono connesso mi da un problema di driver e mi fa imbestialire.



e per l'asta di durata giornaliera sul sito?


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Ci sono per l'asta, no problem. Giornaliera dite? Non vogliamo farla durare 2/3 giorni?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ci sono per l'asta, no problem. Giornaliera dite? Non vogliamo farla durare 2/3 giorni?


Sì, sono d'accordo. Io all'inizio, addirittura, pensavo ad aste lunghe quanto tutto il mercato. In effetti giornaliere potrebbero dare qualche problema, quindi le possiamo fare di tre giorni, va. 
Poi pensavo di stabilire anche dei giorni nei quali aprire soltanto le aste per i portieri, quindi quelle per i difensori, i centrocampisti e gli attaccanti, ad esempio: 21-23 per i portieri; 24-26 difensori; 27-29 centrocampisti; 30-1 attaccanti. 

Ps: Le prime due di campionato le possiamo anche saltare, tanto siamo in otto.


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Per me può andare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Confermate tutti la mia brillante idea, altrimenti non parteciperete


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Farei 27-30 per centrocampisti e 31-2 per attaccanti.

Per il resto ok


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

ok


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Farei 27-30 per centrocampisti e 31-2 per attaccanti.
> 
> Per il resto ok


Allora:
Portieri: 21-23
Difensori: 24-26
Centrocampisti: 27-30
Attaccanti: 31-2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Però c'è un piccolo problema: Fantagazzetta mi fa inserire nelle impostazioni la durata delle aste, cioè ognuno di noi potrà aprire un'asta ma questa avrà una durata standard perché già preimpostata. Adesso noi abbiamo stabilito in quali giorni fare le aste dei vari ruoli, però non la durata della singola asta. Se mettiamo una durata di tre giorni dovranno tutte essere obbligatoriamente aperte il 21 affinché scadano il 23 e così per gli altri ruoli e non mi sembra fattibile, altrimenti dobbiamo ampliare i giorni per i vari ruoli e preimpostare ogni asta a due giorni ad esempio.
Purtroppo mi era sfuggito questo dettaglio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Edit: adesso m'informo perché non ho capito se la durata dell'asta che mi fa inserire è una durata massima o una durata obbligatoria.


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

c'e' una modalità se non esce nessuno, non entra nessuno ?


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

si possono fare rose piu lunghe delle 25 unità standard?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> si possono fare rose piu lunghe delle 25 unità standard?


Certo, perché?


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo, perché?


sarebbe molto piu itneressante, no?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> sarebbe molto piu itneressante, no?


Per me vanno bene così le rose.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Volendo potremmo farla qui sul forum l'asta, no? Per dire, uno posta un messaggio e poi c'è un giorno di tempo per fare offerte per quel giocatore. Che ne dite?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Volendo potremmo farla qui sul forum l'asta, no? Per dire, uno posta un messaggio e poi c'è un giorno di tempo per fare offerte per quel giocatore. Che ne dite?


Ah sì, questa fu la prima proposta fatta. Però con i topic? Non sarebbe un casino? O si farebbe tutto all'interno di un unico topic?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Si crea un topic per ogni ruolo. Portieri, difensori, centrocampisti ed attaccanti. Secondo me cosi facciamo prima. Ovviamente non farla diventare una chat, si fa solo l'offerta quotando il messaggio iniziale e basta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si crea un topic per ogni ruolo. Portieri, difensori, centrocampisti ed attaccanti. Secondo me cosi facciamo prima. Ovviamente non farla diventare una chat, si fa solo l'offerta quotando il messaggio iniziale e basta


Però in questo modo sarebbe difficile fare più aste per ogni giocatore.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

In che senso scusa?

Io dico: offro 1 per abbiati. Tu mi quoti e dici: offro 2. E si va avanti così fino a 24 ore dopo il mio primo messaggio


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Si mette nel topic iniziale il link al post di ogni ultima offerta, mettendo anche il valore raggiunto in quel momento, così la trovano subito tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> In che senso scusa?
> 
> Io dico: offro 1 per abbiati. Tu mi quoti e dici: offro 2. E si va avanti così fino a 24 ore dopo il mio primo messaggio


Però dato che il tempo è ridotto non si può fare uno alla volta, così come facciamo l'asta per Abbiati poi bisognerà farne una per Buffon ecc., cioè contemporaneamente, e dato che ne siamo 8 e ognuno dovrà avere 3 portieri, 8 x 3 24, 24 giocatori contemporaneamente?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Beh essendo in 8 uno decide che obiettivo perseguire. Ovviamente poi si può seguire l'andamento dell'asta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh essendo in 8 uno decide che obiettivo perseguire. Ovviamente poi si può seguire l'andamento dell'asta


A farcela ce la si fa però mi chiedevo se non fosse un po' confusionario. Comunque voglio un attimo vedere come funziona l'asta della lega, ammesso che quelli di fantagazzetta mi rispondano, altrimenti possiamo fare sul forum.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Beh ma anche su fantagazzetta sarebbe confusionario. Qua sul forum quantomeno sarebbe tutto più a vista... Comunque facci sapere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Guarda, a me farebbe più piacere sul forum, personalmente  è che vorrei sfruttare le funzionalità della lega, comunque vediamo che mi dicono.


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

Pure io sono per il forum.
Ma non ho capito, se io per es vinco buffon lo devo mettere io nella rosa o ci pensi tu? E infine quale sarebbe il budget a disposizione?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Il budget è 250. Intanto cominciamo a far le rose, poi si penso al metodo di inserimento


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Dunque, dunque... tiriamo le somme.
Niente, il problema della durata delle aste è quello confermato sopra dal mio post, io devo stabilire una durata fissa quindi stabilendo una durata di tre giorni ed essendo il periodo di aste per ogni ruolo di tre giorni le aste dovremmo aprirle soltanto nel primo giorno, oppure dovremmo aumentare i giorni e diminuire le aste... ma vabbè, lasciamo perdere. Dato che Luca ha dato la disponibilità a farle sul forum e dato che alcuni di noi le vogliono sul forum(io e Iceman) facciamole pure qui, come dice Luca anche per motivi di visibilità.

Detto ciò ognuno ha a disposizione un budget di 250 punti, ogni asta partirà da 1 e di volta in volta ognuno di noi punterà per il giocatore che vuole. Il numero di giocatori per ruolo è di 3 portieri, 8 difensori, 8 centrocampisti e 6 attaccanti, qualora volessimo cambiare ditemelo pure. Una volta fatte le rose metterò io stesso ad ognuno di noi i giocatori vinti all'asta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Ho generato anche la competizione, inizieremo dalla terza giornata di campionato dato che le aste dureranno per tutta la prima e tutta la seconda giornata.


----------



## jaws (18 Agosto 2013)

ma il prezzo dei giocatori nel sito parte sempre da 1?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> ma il prezzo dei giocatori nel sito parte sempre da 1?


Sul prezzo non ci sono problemi perché posso inserirveli a che prezzo voglio io.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Comunque splendidi non hai tutti i torti... Bisogna pensarci su bene, stasera provo a farmi un'idea del tempo che ci vorrebbe a are uno a uno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque splendidi non hai tutti i torti... Bisogna pensarci su bene, stasera provo a farmi un'idea del tempo che ci vorrebbe a are uno a uno


Ma infatti dovremmo fare più aste contemporaneamente, poi sta ad ognuno di noi saper seguire quelle che gli interessano. Il problema non sarebbe molto diverso con fantagazzetta, anche lì andrebbero aperte numerosissime aste e in più ci sarebbe questo problema della durata. In ogni caso se usiamo i topic intelligentemente senza farli diventare una chat ma soltanto per quotare si può fare.


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

si puo calendarizzare per terminare al piu il 1 sett?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi hai un contatto skype o fb? Che qua e un casino sennò parlarne, mi è venuta una possibile idea


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Facciamo così: io scelgo e voi vi scannate per chi rimane


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

A me e' venuta un'idea, si aprono 4 topic (portieri,dif,cen e att) in ogni topic si inserisce la lista di tutti i giocatori per ruolo e ognuno ri-quota la lista intera con affianco la quotazione ..


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

se si usa il sito fantagazza per fare l'asta facciamo prima secondo me.


----------



## jaws (18 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> se si usa il sito fantagazza per fare l'asta facciamo prima secondo me.



anche secondo me


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Si fa così:

1- si aprono 4 topic, uno per ogni ruolo. All'inizio di ogni topic ci sarà un link alle varie ultime offerte, con accanto il valore massimo raggiunto fino a quel momento. Ci sarà tempo 24 ore a partire dalla prima offerta per fare altre offerte.

2- i giorni li ha già detti splendidi. In caso ci fossero dei buchi nelle rose, verranno recuperati DOPO il 2 settembre.

3- si potrà offrire al massimo 250 crediti. Ossia, dovete poter pagare sempre per quello che offrite. 

In caso di post diversi dalla mera offerta, verrà dato un punto di penalizzazione nel campionato per ogni messaggi incriminato. In caso di offerte che sforassero il proprio budget, verranno dati tanti punti di penalizzazione quanti sono i milioni offerti in più.

Se è tutto chiaro siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

ok


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

D'accordo, belle le penalizzazioni  però non mi sono chiare un paio di cose: 1) Le aste dureranno soltanto 24 ore? Non dureranno per tre giorni? 2) Post diversi dalla mera offerta si intende flood? Cioè il non quote all'asta? 

Ricapitoliamo le date intanto:
Portieri: 21-23
Difensori: 24-26
Centrocampisti: 27-30
Attaccanti: 31-2



gabuz ha scritto:


> Facciamo così: io scelgo e voi vi scannate per chi rimane


Eh, 30 punti di penalizzazione a Gabuz e retrocessione in serie B


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo, belle le penalizzazioni  però non mi sono chiare un paio di cose: 1) Le aste dureranno soltanto 24 ore? Non dureranno per tre giorni? 2) Post diversi dalla mera offerta si intende flood? Cioè il non quote all'asta?
> 
> Ricapitoliamo le date intanto:
> Portieri: 21-23
> ...



si puo cominciare il 20 ?


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma l'asta la facciamo qua?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Ps: correggi il terzo punto, l'offerta massima non potrà mai essere di 250 perché con 250 bisogna farsi una squadra intera. Ovviamente siamo in otto, ci conosciamo tutti e mi auguro che ognuno usi il buon senso durante le aste. L'offerta massima deve rientrare nel budget, insomma, puoi anche puntare 100 per un giocatore ma poi sei costretto a farti una squadra di melma perché hai dilapidato tutto il budget.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma l'asta la facciamo qua?


Sì, Ice, sì


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo, belle le penalizzazioni  però non mi sono chiare un paio di cose: 1) Le aste dureranno soltanto 24 ore? Non dureranno per tre giorni? 2) Post diversi dalla mera offerta si intende flood? Cioè il non quote all'asta?
> 
> Ricapitoliamo le date intanto:
> Portieri: 21-23
> ...


Le aste durano i giorni detti per il RUOLO, 24 ore per il giocatore.

Per i messaggi, si intende tutti quelli che non siano offerte. Anche richieste di informazioni, ad esempio.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ps: correggi il terzo punto, l'offerta massima non potrà mai essere di 250 perché con 250 bisogna farsi una squadra intera. Ovviamente siamo in otto, ci conosciamo tutti e mi auguro che ognuno usi il buon senso durante le aste. L'offerta massima deve rientrare nel budget, insomma, puoi anche puntare 100 per un giocatore ma poi sei costretto a farti una squadra di melma perché hai dilapidato tutto il budget.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


No, uno può offrire quanto vuole per un giocatore. Anche 200, per dire. L'importante è che completi la rosa (25 elementi) con 250 crediti. Se uno vuole prendere a tutti i costi higuain, ad esempio, può farlo. Anche offrendo 200. Poi però dovrà accontentarsi dei cessi


----------



## jaws (18 Agosto 2013)

poi si farà un mercato di riparazione per eventuali portieri/difensori/centrocampisti che dovessero arrivare in Italia dopo la chiusura delle aste?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Il mercato chiude il 2. Il 3 (ed il 4 se necessario) ci sarà un giro ulteriore per ripianare vari buchi o prendere i nuovi arrivati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le aste durano i giorni detti per il RUOLO, 24 ore per il giocatore.
> 
> Per i messaggi, si intende tutti quelli che non siano offerte. Anche richieste di informazioni, ad esempio.


Ah, allora facciamo 24 ore per il giocatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, uno può offrire quanto vuole per un giocatore. Anche 200, per dire. L'importante è che completi la rosa (25 elementi) con 250 crediti. Se uno vuole prendere a tutti i costi higuain, ad esempio, può farlo. Anche offrendo 200. Poi però dovrà accontentarsi dei cessi


Ovviamente, 250 no perché poi non resterebbe nulla matematicamente


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

Ok, 8 difensori a me sembrano troppi, farei 7


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ok, 8 difensori a me sembrano troppi, farei 7


Vanno bene i numeri di fantagazzetta: 3-8-8-6.
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] dato che per i centrocampisti useremo quattro giorni, vogliamo ampliare a quattro anche i giorni per gli altri ruoli? Ci saranno davvero tanti giocatori da assegnare, credo che quattro giorni per ruolo, più uno una giocatore possa andare meglio.


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma non mi e' chiara una cosa, se luka per es posta : barzagli 5 e io invece voglio astori, posto (astori 2?) se invece voglio barzagli pure io devo quotare il post di luka e scrivere (barzagli 6)...giusto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non mi e' chiara una cosa, se luka per es posta : barzagli 5 e io invece voglio astori, posto (astori 2?) se invece voglio barzagli pure io devo quotare il post di luka e scrivere (barzagli 6)...giusto?


Sì


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

No, per adesso lasciamo sti giorni qua. Poi in caso di buchi nella rosa facciamo altri giri.

Sí, iceman, giusto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Allora mercoledì si inizia. Mi raccomando, non flooddate, 1) perché vi pigliate le penalizzazioni, 2) perché dobbiamo tenere puliti i topic ed utilizzarli soltanto per le offerte. Per ogni info continueremo a scrivere qua.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Si, comunque io cancellerò le varie offerte intermedie per tenere il topic pulito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Dunque, per chiarire ulteriormente come ci muoveremo, ecco le date per i vari ruoli:
Portieri: 21-23
Difensori: 24-26
Centrocampisti: 27-30
Attaccanti: 31-2

Ogni asta per ogni giocatore durerà 24 ore, quindi qualora si apra un'asta per Abbiati alle 10:00 del 21, questa si chiuderà alle 10:00 del 22, le aste si potranno aprire fino al 23 agosto. In questo caso vi chiederete: "Se le aste si aprono il 23 sera, ad esempio, e durano 24 ore, sforeranno nel 24 agosto che è il primo giorno per i difensori".
Sì, quindi ogni primo giorno di ogni ruolo(24 quando si aprono i difensori, 27 quando si aprono i centrocampisti e 31 quando si aprono gli attaccanti)verranno risolte le aste del ruolo precedente(qualora vi siano aste in sospeso, sia chiaro)e si apriranno le nuove aste per i nuovi ruoli.
Dal due in poi, se qualcuno sarà rimasto con qualche buco nella rosa potrà aprire nuove aste per completarla.

Tutto chiaro per tutti?


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunque, per chiarire ulteriormente come ci muoveremo, ecco le date per i vari ruoli:
> Portieri: 21-23
> Difensori: 24-26
> Centrocampisti: 27-30
> ...


Se l'asta apre il 21 alle 10:00 allora finisce il 22 alle 9:59


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se l'asta apre il 21 alle 10:00 allora finisce il 22 alle 9:59


Alle 10:00, 24 ore tonde tonde


----------



## Ale (18 Agosto 2013)

se lo apro alle 6, la mattina dopo vi costringo a svegliarvi presto


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alle 10:00, 24 ore tonde tonde


Così sono 24 ore e 1 minuto. Ma chi te l'ha insegnata la matematica?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Così sono 24 ore e 1 minuto. Ma chi te l'ha insegnata la matematica?


? In ogni caso non stai aggiungendo niente di utile, quindi puoi tornare a magna' il semolino 
Ttutto ok Ice? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> se lo apro alle 6, la mattina dopo vi costringo a svegliarvi presto


In questo modo sei costretto anche tu a svegliarti presto, occhio


----------



## gabuz (18 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ? In ogni caso non stai aggiungendo niente di utile, quindi puoi tornare a magna' il semolino



Niente semolino, ho la dentiera nuova e posso tornare a masticare 

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] involontariamente, bontà sua, _ha uscito_ (licenza letteraria) un problema. Questo forum non è popolato solo da fancazzisti socialmente inutili  ma anche da utenti che in quei giorni torneranno in ufficio. Se viene aperta un'asta alle 2/3 di notte col fischio che potrò seguire la chiusura. Proporrei quindi una fascia oraria umana per poter presentare la prima offerta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Niente semolino, ho la dentiera nuova e posso tornare a masticare
> 
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] involontariamente, bontà sua, _ha uscito_ (licenza letteraria) un problema. Questo forum non è popolato solo da fancazzisti socialmente inutili  ma anche di utenti che in quei giorni tornerà in ufficio. Se viene aperta un'asta alle 2/3 di notte col fischio che potrò seguire la chiusura. Proporrei quindi una fascia oraria umana per poter presentare la prima offerta


Propongo di non andare a lavorare


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

Facciamo dalle 9 alle 24?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Facciamo dalle 9 alle 24?


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Facciamo dalle 9 alle 24?


Per me ok


----------



## jaws (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma per la fine asta si usera il modello ebay? Cioè, se c'è un'offerta negli ultimi 5 minuti la scadenza dell'asta verrà ritardata di qualche minuto? Altrimenti prevedo offerte in contemporanea di tutti gli utenti nell'ultimo minuto dell'asta per i giocatori più ambiti; e in quel caso con la connessione che mi ritrovo sono fregato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ma per la fine asta si usera il modello ebay? Cioè, se c'è un'offerta negli ultimi 5 minuti la scadenza dell'asta verrà ritardata di qualche minuto? Altrimenti prevedo offerte in contemporanea di tutti gli utenti nell'ultimo minuto dell'asta per i giocatori più ambiti; e in quel caso con la connessione che mi ritrovo sono fregato


Se vogliamo prolungare, stabiliamo di quanto.


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

Ma per ogni giocatore che si vuole acquistare bisogna aprire un topic?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ohh preparatevi a sganciare soldi


----------



## Livestrong (18 Agosto 2013)

I topic li apro io, voi dovete solo scriverci dentro. Per quanto riguarda le offerte, vige la regola del chi primo arriva meglio alloggia. Sarà quello che è, ma d'altronde fare un' asta in queste condizioni richiede delle regole abbastanza ferree, non possiamo accettare offerte che giungessero anche solo 1 minuto dopo la scadenza.

Altra cosa importante: pensate bene alle offerte che fate perché NON potrete ritirarle


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma per ogni giocatore che si vuole acquistare bisogna aprire un topic?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ohh preparatevi a sganciare soldi


No, i topic riguarderanno soltanto i ruoli, poi all'interno di ogni topic si farà l'asta per il calciatore.


----------



## jaws (19 Agosto 2013)

Io fino a fine agosto sono costretto a collegarmi da connessioni trovate in giro e quindi ho una disponibilità di Internet limitata; partecipare all'asta in queste condizioni non mi conviene. Se riuscite a trovare un sostituto prima dell'inizio della prima asta io mi faccio da parte


----------



## Livestrong (19 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] dai su, non essere timido


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] per una volta ti taggo per una cosa seria e per una volta potresti fare qualcosa di utile in questo forum senza spammare vanamente. Insomma, ci guadagneremmo tutti


----------



## Frikez (19 Agosto 2013)

Non so se mandarti a cagher o risponderti civilmente 

Comunque declino l'invito, faccio già troppi fanta..non riuscirei a seguire anche questo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non so se mandarti a cagher o risponderti civilmente
> 
> Comunque declino l'invito, faccio già troppi fanta..non riuscirei a seguire anche questo


Come non detto, ma va va... 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Perché senza [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] che fantacalcio sarebbe?


----------



## Livestrong (19 Agosto 2013)

Vogliamo i babonzi


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2013)

Accetto solo se Luca mi fa un riassunto senza dover rileggere tutte le pagine


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2013)

Comunque conoscendo Luca.... Ho letto, non ho mai fatto il fantacalcio con le aste (sono triste ok) ma penso di riuscirci. Ci sto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque conoscendo Luca.... Ho letto, non ho mai fatto il fantacalcio con le aste (sono triste ok) ma penso di riuscirci. Ci sto


Mandami la tua mail fantagazzetta bell'uomo


----------



## Livestrong (19 Agosto 2013)

Grande! Domani ti spiego bene, adesso sarebbe un dialogo troppo impegnativo


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mandami la tua mail fantagazzetta bell'uomo



Ehmmmmm..... Cos'è?


----------



## jaws (19 Agosto 2013)

Visto che avete tovato il sostituto confermo il mio abbandono


----------



## prebozzio (19 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché senza [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] che fantacalcio sarebbe?



Splendidi, non ci puoi credere, stanotte ho sognato che andavamo una settimana in Australia insieme! Però all'aeroporto scoprivamo che il volo era annullato e ce ne tornavamo a casa.

Mi piacerebbe fare il fantacalcio, ma avete visto l'anno scorso quando la metà delle volte non facevo la formazione... non avevo la testa, e non so se quest'anno ce l'avrei. Io sono abituato a giocare per vincere e, spesso, vincere, e comunque a dare il massimo nelle cose che faccio. Però potrei provare...

Un riassunto di tutto? (scadenze, regole, come fare la squadra)
Brevissimo, anche via MP


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2013)

Allora come ci organizziamo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> *Splendidi, non ci puoi credere, stanotte ho sognato che andavamo una settimana in Australia insieme! Però all'aeroporto scoprivamo che il volo era annullato e ce ne tornavamo a casa.*
> 
> Mi piacerebbe fare il fantacalcio, ma avete visto l'anno scorso quando la metà delle volte non facevo la formazione... non avevo la testa, e non so se quest'anno ce l'avrei. Io sono abituato a giocare per vincere e, spesso, vincere, e comunque a dare il massimo nelle cose che faccio. Però potrei provare...
> 
> ...


  e beh, io una volta sognai di giocare a Fifa con [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] 
Per quanto riguarda il fantacalcio sorge un problema, abbiamo trovato l'ultimo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ehmmmmm..... Cos'è?


Vai su fantagazzetta, creati un account e poi mandami la mail con la quale ti sei registrato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> e beh, io una volta sognai di giocare a Fifa con [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION]



Immagino tu ti sia svegliato abbracciato da Satana e Caronte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Immagino tu ti sia svegliato abbracciato da Satana e Caronte


Mi capita di svegliarmi abbracciato da loro anche quando non sogno nessuno  
Ps: Non è che vorresti farti un bel fantacalcio quest'anno?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi capita di svegliarmi abbracciato da loro anche quando non sogno nessuno
> Ps: Non è che vorresti farti un bel fantacalcio quest'anno?



No grazie


----------



## Livestrong (19 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] 



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si fa così:
> 
> 1- si aprono 4 topic, uno per ogni ruolo. All'inizio di ogni topic ci sarà un link alle varie ultime offerte, con accanto il valore massimo raggiunto fino a quel momento. Ci sarà tempo 24 ore a partire dalla prima offerta per fare altre offerte.
> 
> ...





Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il mercato chiude il 2. Il 3 (ed il 4 se necessario) ci sarà un giro ulteriore per ripianare vari buchi o prendere i nuovi arrivati





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunque, per chiarire ulteriormente come ci muoveremo, ecco le date per i vari ruoli:
> Portieri: 21-23
> Difensori: 24-26
> Centrocampisti: 27-30
> ...





Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le offerte si potranno fare dalle 9 alle 24





Livestrong ha scritto:


> I topic li apro io, voi dovete solo scriverci dentro. Per quanto riguarda le offerte, vige la regola del chi primo arriva meglio alloggia. Sarà quello che è, ma d'altronde fare un' asta in queste condizioni richiede delle regole abbastanza ferree, non possiamo accettare offerte che giungessero anche solo 1 minuto dopo la scadenza.
> 
> Altra cosa importante: pensate bene alle offerte che fate perché NON potrete ritirarle


----------



## prebozzio (19 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda il fantacalcio sorge un problema, abbiamo trovato l'ultimo


Pazienza


----------



## gabuz (19 Agosto 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pazienza



Se tiriamo in mezzo anche [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] potremmo essere in 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> No grazie



Juventino!!


----------



## Livestrong (19 Agosto 2013)

Se non sbaglio anche [MENTION=799]SuperMilan[/MENTION] aveva detto di essere interessato, o sbaglio?


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio anche [MENTION=799]SuperMilan[/MENTION] aveva detto di essere interessato, o sbaglio?



Sì, in effetti ero molto interessato. Ho però un problema, visto che ho un esame a breve credo che potrò collegarmi solamente la sera. Quindi probabilmente sarei penalizzatissimo lol.
A meno che non mi facciate il favore di far finire le aste dopo le 20 .


----------



## Livestrong (19 Agosto 2013)

Le aste finiscono alle 24


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le aste finiscono alle 24



Tutte? Avevo letto che se inizia alle 10 finisce alle 10 del giorno dopo.


----------



## tequilad (19 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se tiriamo in mezzo anche [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] potremmo essere in 10



Mi piacerebbe però ho paura di non riuscire a seguirlo...ora vedo il regolamento e decido


----------



## gabuz (19 Agosto 2013)

Ma cosa facciamo? 2 gironi d'andata e 2 di ritorno?



tequilad ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe però ho paura di non riuscire a seguirlo...ora vedo il regolamento e decido


Lo sapevo che ti avrei ingolosito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2013)

Decidetevi, dopo domani si comincia. Ad oggi ne siamo ufficialmente otto


----------



## gabuz (19 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] al posto di minacciare rispondi alla mia domanda


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2013)

Fa scegliere il numero di gironi e anche se proseguire fino alla fine del campionato mio caro Sgabuz


----------



## Livestrong (20 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Tutte? Avevo letto che se inizia alle 10 finisce alle 10 del giorno dopo.



Quello si, ma le offerte si potranno fare dalle 9 alle 24


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2013)

Facciamo i gironi come per l'inferno?


----------



## Livestrong (20 Agosto 2013)

L'asta parte domani. Va da sè che se un'offerta verrà fatta domani alle 09.00, l'asta per quel giocatore finirà alle 24.00 dello stesso giorno


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

domani con i portieri vero?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

A meno di adesioni dell'ultimo minuto resteremo questi otto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A meno di adesioni dell'ultimo minuto resteremo questi otto.



Sei una bestia!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sei una bestia!


Sono un rigoroso direttore


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Agosto 2013)

se c'è ancora posto vorrei partecipare


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Agosto 2013)

Anch'io vorrei partecipare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se c'è ancora posto vorrei partecipare



Il fan di Robi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Siete in due, così arriveremmo a dieci. Mandatemi le vostre mail fantagazzetta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fan di Robi



spero di prenderlo anche quest'anno, magari sono pure io che gli porto sfiga


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> spero di prenderlo anche quest'anno, magari sono pure io che gli porto sfiga



Ma tu che tattica usi di solito? punti più sulla squadra o su uno due bomber e il resto niente di che?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma tu che tattica usi di solito? punti più sulla squadra o su uno due bomber e il resto niente di che?



punto sulle scomesse e a centrocampo punto solo su giocatori offensivi che vanno in gol diciamo, anche se il mio difetto è stato non puntare mai su bomber tipo cavani di natale o ibra, sono questi che ti fanno vincere il fanta..non dico nomi nuovi per non svelare le mie tattiche


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> punto sulle scomesse e a centrocampo punto solo su giocatori offensivi che vanno in gol diciamo, anche se il mio difetto è stato non puntare mai su bomber tipo cavani di natale o ibra, sono questi che ti fanno vincere il fanta..non dico nomi nuovi per non svelare le mie tattiche



Sono indeciso sul portiere, Marchetti ha una buona media voto ma la Lazio mi sa prenderà molti gol quest'anno. Mmh


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono indeciso sul portiere, Marchetti ha una buona media voto ma la Lazio mi sa prenderà molti gol quest'anno. Mmh



l'importante è che eviti quelli della fiornetina, i due del napoli reina e rafael sono una certezza secondo me, la lazio ha una difesa che non da garanzie ma marchetti nonostante le sconfitte ha sempre un rendimento molto alto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Letto le regole dell'asta? Tutto chiaro?
[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] mandami la tua mail.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Letto le regole dell'asta? Tutto chiaro?
> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] mandami la tua mail.



Ma quali regole


----------



## Sheldon92 (20 Agosto 2013)

c'è ancora posto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma quali regole


  tornate in dietro, troverete un post di Luca dove riassume il tutto a Jaqen.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> c'è ancora posto?


Siamo in 10, se riesci a trovarne un altro, serve essere in numero pari...


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> tornate in dietro, troverete un post di Luca dove riassume il tutto a Jaqen.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Va bene mamma.


----------



## Sheldon92 (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> tornate in dietro, troverete un post di Luca dove riassume il tutto a Jaqen.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Compito alquanto arduo


----------



## Livestrong (20 Agosto 2013)

Massimo 12 però, sennò l'asta non si riesce più a farla 

Se arriva un altro entra anche sheldon


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Massimo 12 però, sennò l'asta non si riesce più a farla
> 
> Se arriva un altro entra anche sheldon


Esattamente.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

*Ricapitolo le regole per domani:*




Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si fa così:
> 
> 1- si aprono 4 topic, uno per ogni ruolo. All'inizio di ogni topic ci sarà un link alle varie ultime offerte, con accanto il valore massimo raggiunto fino a quel momento. Ci sarà tempo 24 ore a partire dalla prima offerta per fare altre offerte.
> 
> ...





Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il mercato chiude il 2. Il 3 (ed il 4 se necessario) ci sarà un giro ulteriore per ripianare vari buchi o prendere i nuovi arrivati





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunque, per chiarire ulteriormente come ci muoveremo, ecco le date per i vari ruoli:
> Portieri: 21-23
> Difensori: 24-26
> Centrocampisti: 27-30
> ...





Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le offerte si potranno fare dalle 9 alle 24





Livestrong ha scritto:


> I topic li apro io, voi dovete solo scriverci dentro. Per quanto riguarda le offerte, vige la regola del chi primo arriva meglio alloggia. Sarà quello che è, ma d'altronde fare un' asta in queste condizioni richiede delle regole abbastanza ferree, non possiamo accettare offerte che giungessero anche solo 1 minuto dopo la scadenza.
> 
> Altra cosa importante: pensate bene alle offerte che fate perché NON potrete ritirarle



Infine aggiungo l'ultima regola, piuttosto ovvia: non si possono fare più offerte del numero di giocatori richiesto. Ad esempio, domani ci saranno da prendere i portieri, percui al massimo si potranno fare 3 offerte. Qualora un'offerta venisse superta, essa viene considerata annullata e quindi si potrà rifare ad un altro giocatore (o allo stesso) ovviamente. Qualora un utente dovesse avere "in ballo" 4 offerte, verrà cancellata l'ultima fatta in ordine di tempo


----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (21 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



oh cosa c'e' ?


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Agosto 2013)

Io sono pronto. Per l'ultima proposta non mi trovo tanto d'accordo, ma è uguale per me. Offrirò nel pomeriggio perchè tra poco ho un'asta (a busta chiusa) coi miei amici


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Agosto 2013)

Il budget di quanto è? Mi è sfuggito...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

250


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 250


Grazie


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Prima giornata terminata.

Una cosa: chi ha offerto 16 per abbiati? Mi È scappato il dito ed ho cancellato quell'offerta


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Prima giornata terminata.
> 
> Una cosa: chi ha offerto 16 per abbiati? Mi È scappato il dito ed ho cancellato quell'offerta



io..infatti volevo chiedertelo ma pensavo che lo avevi gia memorizzato


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Perfetto, grazie per la puntualizzazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Inizio ad assegnare i portieri nella lega.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Eventualmente se qualcuno fosse scontento di chi ha preso, potrà sostituirlo (rinunciando però al credito utilizzato, che non verrà riconvertito) nel secondo giro, ossia dopo il 2 settembre.

Intanto io ho cancellato alcuni messaggi. Non preoccupatevi, la vedo l'ora dei messaggi, non serve fare come all'asilo dicendo "ehhhh ma è un minuto dopo". Il prossimo che lo fa si becca un punto di penalizzazione, come stabilito nelle regole scritte prima di iniziare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> *Eventualmente se qualcuno fosse scontento di chi ha preso, potrà sostituirlo (rinunciando però al credito utilizzato, che non verrà riconvertito) nel secondo giro, ossia dopo il 2 settembre.*
> 
> Intanto io ho cancellato alcuni messaggi. Non preoccupatevi, la vedo l'ora dei messaggi, non serve fare come all'asilo dicendo "ehhhh ma è un minuto dopo". Il prossimo che lo fa si becca un punto di penalizzazione, come stabilito nelle regole scritte prima di iniziare


Considererei la possibilità di fare scambi, tutto ovviamente a discapito di chi voglia un giocatore pagato meno di quello che è disposto a scambiare.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Certo, se uno volesse fare scambi potrebbe farlo tranquillamente


----------



## gabuz (22 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eventualmente se qualcuno fosse scontento di chi ha preso, potrà sostituirlo (rinunciando però al credito utilizzato, che non verrà riconvertito) nel secondo giro, ossia dopo il 2 settembre.
> 
> Intanto io ho cancellato alcuni messaggi. Non preoccupatevi, la vedo l'ora dei messaggi, non serve fare come all'asilo dicendo "ehhhh ma è un minuto dopo". Il prossimo che lo fa si becca un punto di penalizzazione, come stabilito nelle regole scritte prima di iniziare



Dannata connessione mobile


----------



## gabuz (22 Agosto 2013)

Avviso per tutti i partecipanti. Dovendomi adeguare all'operazione Moratti-Tohir ho venduto il 50% delle azioni della mia squadra a [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] 

D'ora in poi potrà sostituirmi nelle offerte per l'asta


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Quindi lo fate in due con la stessa squadra? Che teneri


----------



## gabuz (22 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quindi lo fate in due con la stessa squadra? Che teneri


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Per eventuali contestazioni o chiarimenti usate questo topic.

Se chiedete informazioni nel topic dell'asta, vi beccate un punto di penalizzazione ogni post che mettete


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Tzè, prendono e chiudono i topic, chiacchierano, sti mod tirannici 

Ps: Ottimo lavoro Luca nell'altro topic sulle rose ma ho tutto sotto controllo allo stesso modo, nella lega anche sto riempiendo mano a mano le rose e mano a mano scalano i punti a disposizione


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Non mi fido di te


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non mi fido di te


 Sono indignato, tengo in piedi la baracca da anni, sostituendo proprio te fra l'altro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Al di là delle chiacchiere inutili e dell'ingratitudine... ecco tutto il calcolo punti, parliamo parliamo ma l'argomento non l'abbiamo neanche accennato:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Cosa prevede il modificatore della difesa? Solo la media voto?


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

una cosa..ma se per sbaglio succede io acquisto all'asta 4 portieri anzichè 3 come si fa??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> una cosa..ma se per sbaglio succede io acquisto all'asta 4 portieri anzichè 3 come si fa??


Non succede perché non ti è permesso fare più di tre aste


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 
> Non succede perché non ti è permesso fare più di tre aste



io posso aprire massimo tre aste?? o tipo appena acquisisco il terzo portiere automaticamente tutte le altre offerte che faccio vengono annullate?? non capisco, spiegati meglio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io posso aprire massimo tre aste?? o tipo appena acquisisco il terzo portiere automaticamente tutte le altre offerte che faccio vengono annullate?? non capisco, spiegati meglio


Tu, ad oggi, hai due portieri. Dunque, al massimo, potrai fare un'altra asta(Rafael al momento), ogni asta che proporrai o alla quale parteciperai in aggiunta a quella per Rafael decadrà, a meno che qualcuno non superi la tua offerta per Rafael e quindi tu venga liberato in modo tale da poter partecipare ad un'altra asta.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Il principio è questo: ogni offerta che fai devi poterla onorare. Sia a livello numerico (3 portieri) sia a livello economico (entro il budget di 250)


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu, ad oggi, hai due portieri. Dunque, al massimo, potrai fare un'altra asta(Rafael al momento), ogni asta che proporrai o alla quale parteciperai in aggiunta a quella per Rafael decadrà, a meno che qualcuno non superi la tua offerta per Rafael e quindi tu venga liberato in modo tale da poter partecipare ad un'altra asta.



ah ok perfetto..quindi se io per dire prima che chiudeva alzavo tipo a 10 l'offerta di mirante questa non mi sarebbe valsa perchè avevo gia in corso un altra asta??

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il principio è questo: ogni offerta che fai devi poterla onorare. Sia a livello numerico (3 portieri) sia a livello economico (entro il budget di 250)



quindi io fino a quando qualcuno non supera l'offerta di rafael non posso fare nulla giusto??


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Esatto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ah ok perfetto..quindi se io per dire prima che chiudeva alzavo tipo a 10 l'offerta di mirante questa non mi sarebbe valsa perchè avevo gia in corso un altra asta??
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Sì


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Edit: avevo visto male.

L'asta dei portieri continuerà anche nella giornata di domani, sabato invece si passera ai difensori


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha i portieri più cesso del fanta


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Se ne riparla a fine campionato tesoro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Luca è strano, Beppe.


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2013)

Comunque lo sapevo che alle 9:10\ 9:20 stamattina ci sarebbe stato il caos..


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2013)

Per colpa di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ho speso una fortuna per Buffon


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per colpa di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ho speso una fortuna per Buffon


Pollo tu a credere che ci fossero 250 crediti... per reparto!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pollo tu a credere che ci fossero 250 crediti... per reparto!









Ti asfalterò comunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti asfalterò comunque.


Io vi sto aspettando, tutti


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io vi sto aspettando, tutti



Ma le aste non durano troppo tempo? Mmh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma le aste non durano troppo tempo? Mmh


Mi sembra stia filando tutto liscio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra stia filando tutto liscio.



Ok ok


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ok ok


È pur sempre la prima volta che ci organizziamo ad asta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È pur sempre la prima volta che ci organizziamo ad asta.



Sei bravo come gli Umpa Lumpa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sei bravo come gli Umpa Lumpa


Perderò anche tutte le partite della stagione ma le uniche che giocherò con te le vincerò tutti di almeno 4 o 5 goal di scarto


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perderò anche tutte le partite della stagione ma le uniche che giocherò con te le vincerò tutti di almeno 4 o 5 goal di scarto



Dicono tutti così


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per colpa di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ho speso una fortuna per Buffon



questo genio voleva appiopparmelo..


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo genio voleva appiopparmelo..



Potrebbe ancora essere tuo


----------



## Ale (22 Agosto 2013)

io ho fatto come Adriano , ho comprato due titolari a bassissimo prezzo


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> io ho fatto come Adriano , ho comprato due titolari a bassissimo prezzo



Se non fa l'asta nessuno non si compra nessuno


----------



## Ale (22 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se non fa l'asta nessuno non si compra nessuno


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrebbe ancora essere tuo



se me lo dai gratis con piacere..scambio alla pari con brkic??


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se me lo dai gratis con piacere..scambio alla pari con brkic??



Ma chi sei Galliani?


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2013)

Lasciatemi amelia scarafaggi


----------



## Livestrong (22 Agosto 2013)

Hai già il fenomeno marchetti


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2013)

Sono avido..


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Eh si, svenarsi per una riserva è intelligentissima come mossa


----------



## gabuz (23 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] voglio Buffon in prestito con diritto di riscatto e pagamento rateale a partire dal 2018


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh si, svenarsi per una riserva è intelligentissima come mossa



Da che pulpito, 9 milioni per mirante, 7 per anducar o come si chiama quel cesso....


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Vai a vedere le statistiche dell'anno scorso, caprone


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me, subiranno tanti di quei gol che non riuscirai ad andare in attivo manco una volta


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] voglio Buffon in prestito con diritto di riscatto e pagamento rateale a partire dal 2018



Offerta irricevibile, tardiva ed inopportuna. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me, subiranno tanti di quei gol che non riuscirai ad andare in attivo manco una volta



Scambio Marchetti-Buffon?


----------



## gabuz (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Offerta irricevibile, tardiva ed inopportuna.



Fai il fenomeno, io ho dalla mia la volontà del giocatore


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Fai il fenomeno, io ho dalla mia la volontà del giocatore



#RigorePerGabuz


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma chi sei Galliani?



dai offro 4 mln se non vuoi perderlo a 0 l'anno prossimo..non vuoi un altro caso montolivo giusto??


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dai offro 4 mln se non vuoi perderlo a 0 l'anno prossimo..non vuoi un altro caso montolivo giusto??



Barboni!


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lasciatemi amelia scarafaggi



lo vuoi perchè sai gia che andrà al torino e giocherà titolare, come sei avanti


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] sei una bestia


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo vuoi perchè sai gia che andrà al torino e giocherà titolare, come sei avanti



Torino che ha preso oggi pegolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Torino che ha preso oggi pegolo



allora ci deve essere qualcosa sotto, sa gia forse di un infortunio di abbiati, iceman prevede il futuro


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Oppure, più semplicemente, non capisce una mazza


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] sei una bestia



ognuno è libero di fare le offerte che più ritiene opportune


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Oppure, più semplicemente, non capisce una mazza



cosa te lo fa pensare??


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] sei una bestia


 [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] cosa ho fatto?


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cosa te lo fa pensare??



Il fatto che abbia tentato di svenarsi per cani e porci (handanovic ed abbiati) quando aveva già marchetti


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] cosa ho fatto?



Bardi era mio!


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il fatto che abbia tentato di svenarsi per cani e porci (handanovic ed abbiati) quando aveva già marchetti



Preparatevi per sabato eh, ve lo dico da ora


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bardi era mio!


 [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] io non ho offerto per Bardi


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

Per Bardi son dovuto intervenire io perche lo stava prendendo [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## gabuz (23 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] una padellata di fatti tuoi la prossima volta?


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] una padellata di fatti tuoi la prossima volta?



Chissa


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Ma gabuz è come galliani, non fa nulla, fa fare tutto a raiola (teq)


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma gabuz è come galliani, non fa nulla, fa fare tutto a raiola (teq)



praticamente [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] l'unica cosa che ha fatto di persona è stata quella di rubarmi Reina


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] io non ho offerto per Bardi



Mi son confuso lol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Il rumore dei nemici


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il rumore dei nemici


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

A me hanno superato tutte le offerte in asta. Quindi sono senza portieri?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A me hanno superato tutte le offerte in asta. Quindi sono senza portieri?


Ad oggi sì, l'unico


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ad oggi sì, l'unico


e perchè la mattina sono andato a mare, mica dovevo saltare un giorno per il fantacalcio


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ma le sottrazioni le hai studiate?


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A me hanno superato tutte le offerte in asta. Quindi sono senza portieri?



Puoi offrire oggi per 3 portieri, poi domani li vincerai.

Anche gabuz deve sceglierne uno comunque

Oppure puoi aspettare dopo il 2 settembre, tenendoti 3 crediti


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

fabriman94 ha scritto:


> a me hanno superato tutte le offerte in asta. Quindi sono senza portieri?



r.i.p.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Se uno volesse sostituire uno dei giocatori che ha preso, dovrà aspettare dopo il 2 settembre. Se il giocatore che ha preso dovesse essere ceduto all'estero dalla sua squadra, recupererà quanto ha speso per lui. Se invece si tratta solo di un "cambio idea" sul calciatore, lo svincolo non porterà nessun credito.

Percui, se avete in mente di sostituire qualche giocatore, tenetevi qualche credito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se uno volesse sostituire uno dei giocatori che ha preso, dovrà aspettare dopo il 2 settembre. *Se il giocatore che ha preso dovesse essere ceduto all'estero dalla sua squadra, recupererà quanto ha speso per lui.* Se invece si tratta solo di un "cambio idea" sul calciatore, lo svincolo non porterà nessun credito.
> 
> Percui, se avete in mente di sostituire qualche giocatore, tenetevi qualche credito.


Possibilità che la Juve ceda Buffon all'estero ce ne sono?


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Possibilità che la Juve ceda Buffon all'estero ce ne sono?



sarai mica pentito dell'acquisto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> sarai mica pentito dell'acquisto?



Io volevo solo alzare il prezzo ma sono rimasto vittima di me stesso 
Il mio reale primo obiettivo era Marchetti.


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io volevo solo alzare il prezzo ma sono rimasto vittima di me stesso
> Il mio reale primo obiettivo era Marchetti.



beh alla fine sei riuscito nel tuo intento no? il prezzo mi sembra salito abbastanza


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> beh alla fine sei riuscito nel tuo intento no? il prezzo mi sembra salito abbastanza


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> e perchè la mattina sono andato a mare, mica dovevo saltare un giorno per il fantacalcio



anche io vado a mare, ma connettendomi con lo smartphone sono riuscito a prendere abbiati e brkic


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche io vado a mare, ma connettendomi con lo smartphone sono riuscito a prendere abbiati e brkic



Vai in spiaggia con Binho di la verità.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vai in spiaggia con Binho di la verità.



si ogni giorno prendo l'areo per il brasile


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io volevo solo alzare il prezzo ma sono rimasto vittima di me stesso
> Il mio reale primo obiettivo era Marchetti.



Se vuoi facciamo lo scambio anche ora


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Puoi offrire oggi per 3 portieri, poi domani li vincerai.
> 
> Anche gabuz deve sceglierne uno comunque
> 
> Oppure puoi aspettare dopo il 2 settembre, tenendoti 3 crediti


Per quali portieri se tutti se li sono aggiudicati?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se vuoi facciamo lo scambio anche ora



Si e la differenza di crediti chi me la da?


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Faccio come Preziosi, ti aiuto a comprare qualche cesso in difesa


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per quali portieri se tutti se li sono aggiudicati?



ce ne sono ancora diversi disponibili di cui 2 titolari


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ce ne sono ancora diversi disponibili di cui 2 titolari



cerca bene, ci sono, uno lo so sicuro e fa il titolare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Io volevo solo alzare il prezzo ma sono rimasto vittima di me stesso*
> Il mio reale primo obiettivo era Marchetti.


 senza vasella mio caro Tanner, senza vasella


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> senza vasella mio caro Tanner, senza vasella



Tu sarai il primo a perire.


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per quali portieri se tutti se li sono aggiudicati?



dei miei se vuoi bardi te lo do, è passato prima da [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] e c'e' rimasta la sua puzza


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per quali portieri se tutti se li sono aggiudicati?



Tranquillo, Coppola è libero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tu sarai il primo a perire.


Splendidi 1 - Tanner 0, palla al centro


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Ci sono da costa, rosati, munua, agliardi che potrebbe partire...


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ci sono da costa, rosati, munua, agliardi che potrebbe partire...



Da Costa è buono, io lo avrei preso nel caso non fossi riuscito a prendere Kelava.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Da Costa è buono, io lo avrei preso nel caso non fossi riuscito a prendere Kelava.



io lo avrei preso se non fossi riuscito a prendere rafael, era quello a cui mi riferivo io..nel sassuolo non so se il titolare è rosati o pomini


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> dei miei se vuoi bardi te lo do, è passato prima da [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] e c'e' rimasta la sua puzza


Ok.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

allora prenderei bardi, pomini e rosati, ma quanto valgono?


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Bardi se lo vuoi devi pagarlo 3. Per gli altri fai l'offerta regolarmente e se gabuz non ti disturba li prendi a 1 

Ovviamente cedendo bardi avresti anche ale come concorrente per gli altri due


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> allora prenderei bardi, pomini e rosati, ma quanto valgono?



bardi vale 3, che è il costo che ho speso per prenderlo, per gli altri devi fare un offerta


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Bardi se lo vuoi devi pagarlo 3. Per gli altri fai l'offerta regolarmente e se gabuz non ti disturba li prendi a 1
> 
> Ovviamente cedendo bardi avresti anche ale come concorrente per gli altri due


se fossi interessato a quei 2 si, ma dato che non lo sono, per quanto mi riguarda non avra' concorrenza.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Beh qualcuno dovrai pur prenderlo, non è che sia rimasta esattamente una scelta paragonabile a quella del menù di giannino


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> allora prenderei bardi, pomini e rosati, ma quanto valgono?


Prendi Da Costa, fidati.


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh qualcuno dovrai pur prenderlo, non è che sia rimasta esattamente una scelta paragonabile a quella del menù di giannino



"c'e' tempo fino al 2 settembre.." ( cit. A.G.)


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Ok punto su da costa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Quanto scadrebbero le mie offerte?


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Le offerte scadono fra 24 ore

Ma se iniziassimo gia da stasera coi difensori?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le offerte scadono fra 24 ore
> 
> Ma se iniziassimo gia da stasera coi difensori?


Sei ansioso eh, perché no, hai il mio avallo


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Eh, sono ansioso sí


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh, sono ansioso sí


Ci credo bene, vuoi iniziare ad acquistare qualche giocatore decente dopo il macello che hai combinato


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Il macello l'hai combinato te, che hai speso 6 per una riserva


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Le offerte scadono fra 24 ore
> 
> Ma se iniziassimo gia da stasera coi difensori?



Per me va bene.


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Dai, via alla difesa


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Posso fare offerte solo a 4 difensori e agli altri e 4, non essendo in lista, domani?


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ehhh ma la difesa è importante
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Cmq neanch'io ci sto capendo niente tu hai detto dalle 9 alle 24 giocatori non in lista e vedo la gente offrire per i giocatori che non sono in lista, bah. [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]



da chi hai imparato a fare le aste??forse da [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Il bello è che poi rompono le palle a me che ho fatto una signora asta nei portieri


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Ma dai , tutti a fare i tirchi, poi però alle 20:49 domani tutti come i falchi...e che domani sera mi connetto da smartphone quindi mi fregherete sicuramente qualche giocatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma dai , tutti a fare i tirchi, poi però alle 20:49 domani tutti come i falchi...e che domani sera mi connetto da smartphone quindi mi fregherete sicuramente qualche giocatore.



buono a sapersi


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Ho già la soluzione, mi preparo due pagine (praticamente quello che fanno tutti)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il bello è che poi rompono le palle a me che ho fatto una signora asta nei portieri


Tu e Gabulad siete gli avversari da battere


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho già la soluzione, mi preparo due pagine (praticamente quello che fanno tutti)



non funzionerà


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

fabriman non si ferma più


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Con Marchetti ha funzionato 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Fabriman ha bevuto...


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

è stato un caso


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Vabbè lasciatemene qualcuno di quelli che ho proposto, altrimenti non vi faccio vedere centrocampisti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fabriman ha bevuto...



non c'è altra spiegazione, o è semplicemente incapace di intendere e di volere


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbè lasciatemene qualcuno di quelli che ho proposto, altrimenti non vi faccio vedere centrocampisti.



tranquillo non mi svenerò per i difensori, te li lascio tutti


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tranquillo non mi svenerò per i difensori, te li lascio tutti



X2


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ma tu barboneggi? Queste offerte smilze che fai..


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Agosto 2013)

Ma sapete le mie strategie di mercato? No


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Posso proporre una cosa ? Non tanto nell'offrire ma quando si sta per chiudere l'asta credo sia più corretto postare un'offerta per volta e non tutte in blocco , es: se domani alle 20:49 splendidi offre 16 zuniga e 16 maicon lo trovo sbagliatissimo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Posso proporre una cosa ? Non tanto nell'offrire ma quando si sta per chiudere l'asta credo sia più corretto postare un'offerta per volta e non tutte in blocco , es: se domani alle 20:49 splendidi offre 16 zuniga e 16 maicon lo trovo sbagliatissimo...



fammi capire..un post per ogni offerta??

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma sapete le mie strategie di mercato? No



ho contato che fino ad adesso rischi di spendere 153 mln..complimenti, noi esseri umani non possiamo competere con la fiscalità fabriman94


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

Si, ma solo per accaparrarseli ...lo trovo più corretto, poi fate come meglio credete, son pronto ad andare ai materassi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma sapete le mie strategie di mercato? No



Certo, giocare con sestu a centrocampo e larrondo in


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da chi hai imparato a fare le aste??forse da [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]



Disse il fratello di Binho


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si, ma solo per accaparrarseli ...lo trovo più corretto, poi fate come meglio credete, *son pronto ad andare ai materassi*



cioè , a nanna?


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

A fare la guerra


----------



## gabuz (23 Agosto 2013)

Questo cambio del regolamento in corsa è da associazione a delinquere


----------



## iceman. (23 Agosto 2013)

"Questo fantacalcio è solo olio di ricino e manganello" cit


----------



## Livestrong (23 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Questo cambio del regolamento in corsa è da associazione a delinquere



Di stampo mafioso?


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

Non sono per niente d'accordissimo, ma ormai.... È che ormai Luca il venerdì sera non ha più niente da fare... Mi toccherà inventarmi qualcosa...


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Puoi fare offerte anche adesso a quelli già in lista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Ma il regolamento non è coercitivo, anzi, è diventato più liberale  tutto il resto è soltanto il rumore dei nemici 
Fabriman per me è un eroe, ha speso mezzo budget soltanto per la difesa


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma il regolamento non è coercitivo, anzi, è diventato più liberale  tutto il resto è soltanto il rumore dei nemici
> Fabriman per me è un eroe, ha speso mezzo budget soltanto per la difesa



150 milioni per la difesa 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Puoi fare offerte anche adesso a quelli già in lista



Sei troppo permaloso


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

ice, lo vorrai Bizzarri più avanti? Il secondo di Mrchetti..


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2013)

Voi non capite il calcio totale di Conte. Con il suo 5-5-5 i difensori vanno in attacco e gli attaccanti in difesa. 

Barzagli capocannoniere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Voi non capite il calcio totale di Conte. Con il suo 5-5-5 i difensori vanno in attacco e gli attaccanti in difesa.
> 
> Barzagli capocannoniere


E Chiellini capo assist


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Fabri, non puoi fare più di otto aste, eh.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

Ne ha fatte 8


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Hero

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> ice, lo vorrai Bizzarri più avanti? Il secondo di Mrchetti..



Chi?????????????? Quel cesso di buzzurro ?  Fold, grazie


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hero
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Spero ti si rompa Marchetti allora


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Ma perché volevi puggioni o amelia?


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma perché volevi puggioni o amelia?



se mi dai amelia posso darti rafael del verona


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Amelia per Abbiati?


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ma usare la ricerca all'interno della pagina per i giocatori? È già la seconda offerta non valida che fai, dopo basta Domizzi


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ma usare la ricerca all'interno della pagina per i giocatori? È già la seconda offerta non valida che fai, dopo basta Domizzi



Eh scusa, ho pure controllato due volte la lista, che pirla che sono.


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Il grande Domizzi è MIO, MIO.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il grande Domizzi è MIO, MIO.



Vedremo


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Guarda che rilancio di brutto, non mi conosci ancora


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Guarda che rilancio di brutto, non mi conosci ancora



Mo vedi spende 200 per domizzi


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Tanto iceman stasera si connette con il 3G e lo prende in quel posto


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

E ma se in pizzeria trovo il wifi vado a tutta birra


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Amelia per Abbiati?



dai in fondo io con rafael ti do un titolare, mentre tu mi dai una riserva di cui non te ne fai niente..allora scambiamo??


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Bonucci c'è due volte nella lista


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dai in fondo io con rafael ti do un titolare, mentre tu mi dai una riserva di cui non te ne fai niente..allora scambiamo??


Non sono mica come fabriman che spende 150 milioni per la difesa


----------



## Ale (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non sono mica come fabriman che spende 150 milioni per la difesa



in questo momento 181 per la precisione


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

ahhahhahahhahhahah sta trollando secondo me..


----------



## Ale (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ahhahhahahhahhahah sta trollando secondo me..



o forse pensa che i 250 servano solo per la difesa


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2013)

Zapata 20...vabè lo sta facendo apposta..


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Bene, tra 5 minuti esco di casa, occhio eh , che ho già pronto il messaggio da smartphone


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Non era valida la mia ultima offerta?


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

No, fatta alle 20.50


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, fatta alle 20.50


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Ma Armero di chi è?


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Di superdinho, che ha fatto la prima offerta. Alla fine della serata metto tutto


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Armero di chi è?



ti ho fregato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Credo che siam stati fregati entrambi, dovrebbe averlo preso Gastaldello chi ha offerto 2 stando all'orario.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo che siam stati fregati entrambi, dovrebbe averlo preso Gastaldello chi ha offerto 2 stando all'orario.



Emerson


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Emerson


Ah ok, io ho tantissimi assi nella manica, tu tantissimi milioni in meno


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah ok, io ho tantissimi assi nella manica, tu tantissimi milioni in meno



Abbi fede


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Mi meraviglio di me stesso, sto mettendo su uno squadrone.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Rendi pubblici tutti gli altri risultati Luca, che non si capisse un casso


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Ci volete sapere?

Purtroppo adesso non riesco a mettere la lista completa, dite i il giocatore e vi dico di chi è


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]

Monzon a 4 è mio, l'offerta è delle 20:58 http://www.milanworld.net/asta-fantacalcio-difensori-vt10141-4.html#post260120


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Si si è tuo


----------



## gabuz (24 Agosto 2013)

mi pare ovvio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ci volete sapere?
> 
> Purtroppo adesso non riesco a mettere la lista completa, dite i il giocatore e vi dico di chi è


Io dovrei aver preso Stendardo, Radu e Maietta giusto? Ps: ma chi offre per un giocatore può rilanciare la sua stessa offerta?


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Io invece ho zuniga maicon domizzi e cacares vero?


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html#post255978


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Sfottetemi ancora, su


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2013)

Peccato che avete cominciato prima i difensori , stasera per l'ora di cena non c'ero e mi son connesso dal cellulare


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

Vedi la cosi: se avessimo aperto alle 09.00 avrei fatto la mia offerta alle 09.00 spaccate e l'asta sarebbe finita alle 24.00 del sabato sera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sfottetemi ancora, su


No no, con la difesa ti sei comportato bene, bisogna dirlo, ti sto osservando attentamente


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2013)

Vabè De Silvestri a 2 mi piace e parecchio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] man of fantacalcio  ti prego, svelaci la tua tattica


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] man of fantacalcio  ti prego, svelaci la tua tattica


Di certo non la dico a te  . Fatto sta che vi ho rubato tutti i migliori difensori


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman ma stai trollando?


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Di certo non la dico a te  . Fatto sta che vi ho rubato tutti i migliori difensori


Dopo sicuramente ci ruberai i peggiori centrocampisti e attaccanti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Di certo non la dico a te  . Fatto sta che vi ho rubato tutti i migliori difensori


Io credo che in due occasioni le proprie carte vadano scoperte: 1) quando è tutto fatto e non c'è modo per gli avversari di invertire l'inesorabile vittoria dello stratega; 2) quando è tutto fatto e non c'è modo per gli avversari di invertire l'inesorabile fallimento dello stratega. Lasciamo stare per quale punto propendo io ma credo che a questo punto tu stia in una delle due situazioni o no?


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io credo che in due occasioni le proprie carte vadano scoperte: 1) quando è tutto fatto e non c'è modo per gli avversari di invertire l'inesorabile vittoria dello stratega; 2) quando è tutto fatto e non c'è modo per gli avversari di invertire l'inesorabile fallimento dello stratega. Lasciamo stare per quale punto propendo io ma credo che a questo punto tu stia in una delle due situazioni o no?


Il segreto è che: sono uno sceicco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il segreto è che: sono uno sceicco


Il segreto è che noi siamo il fpf e teniamo d'occhio il tuo budget, trovati un Thohir oppure va al diavolo


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

L'unica possibile spiegazione è che voglia puntare sul modificatore della difesa. Il problema è che ha dei portieri ridicoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Fa acqua da tutte le parti il nostro Fabri


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Agosto 2013)

Palesemente un Evil Project quello di Fabri


----------



## Ale (24 Agosto 2013)

penso anche io lo faccia per il modificatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Agosto 2013)

fabri te ne manca ancora uno, dai puoi spendere altri 50 milioni per prenderlo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dovrei aver preso Stendardo, Radu e Maietta giusto? Ps: ma chi offre per un giocatore può rilanciare la sua stessa offerta?



dimmi che senso ha però??


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

Ha senso perché se uno vuole prenderne uno e deve uscire al l'orario di scadenza dell'asta, per andare in cu...  a noi altri condor alza l' asta per scoraggiare l'acquisizione


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ha senso perché se uno vuole prenderne uno e deve uscire al l'orario di scadenza dell'asta, per andare in cu...  a noi altri condor alza l' asta per scoraggiare l'acquisizione



fabriman in questo è un maestro


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2013)

Ma quindi se io offro che ne so balotelli 20 , poi ci ripenso, posso postare nuovamente tipo balotelli 30?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fabriman in questo è un maestro



l'arte della guerra


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

Certo che puoi


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] no offerte a giocatori non in lista dalle 24.00 alle 09.00


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] no offerte a giocatori non in lista dalle 24.00 alle 09.00



ah ok..pensavo valeva solo per ieri


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2013)

Il rilancio di [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] delle 9:09 per Rodriguez 13 e Abate 8 è tardivo, come del resto il mio, stessa ora, per Rodriguez a 15.

Quindi Rodriguez è mio per 10, mentre Abate è di [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] per 7.

Lo dico per evitare equivoci


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

Infatti ho modificato il messaggio


----------



## gabuz (25 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fabri te ne manca ancora uno, dai puoi spendere altri 50 milioni per prenderlo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Nel caso in cui la tua offerta resti ad uno fino all'ultimo minuto e ci sia qualcuno che te lo voglia soffiare all'ultimo secondo. Diciamo che un paranoico offrirebbe di più della sua stessa offerta per evitare brutte sorprese


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Perché su fantagazzetta mi hai segnato Ranocchia a 10? L'ho preso ad 8


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

Saltato Paletta, ottimo Sorensen a 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Saltato Paletta, ottimo Sorensen a 2



'Tacci tua


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 'Tacci tua


 [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] mi è andata bene dai  Ho perso già troppi giocatori all'ultimo secondo  Ora ho preso il fenomeno Sorensen....


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html

Rose aggiorante


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

I difensori fino a quando durano?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Perché su fantagazzetta mi hai segnato Ranocchia a 10? L'ho preso ad 8


Errore mio, corretto.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

I difensori anche domani compreso, più eventualmente martedi la chiusura delle offerte aperte domani


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I difensori anche domani compreso, più eventualmente martedi la chiusura delle offerte aperte domani


Perfetto!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I difensori anche domani compreso, più eventualmente martedi la chiusura delle offerte aperte domani


Per i centrocampisti si inizia domani?


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

No, martedì i centrocampisti


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Completato il reparto difensivo con Danilo e Glik


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2013)

Linkatemi la lega, sto da un altro PC.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Linkatemi la lega, sto da un altro PC.


mw lega - Leghe Fantagazzetta.com


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Ho preso Cannavaro a 4, visto che l'ultima offerta di 3 era mia, lo prendo a 3 o a 4?


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

Lo prendi a 4


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo prendi a 4


Ok capo...che poi dovevo offrire 5 invece di 4 perchè avevo offerto 3..vabè ho perso un credito


----------



## Livestrong (25 Agosto 2013)

Volete proprio farmelo vincere in carrozza sto fantacalcio


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Ma se hai una rosa di cessi....auahuhua sembri galliani, aspetti l'ultimo giorno per prendere cessi a 0


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Disse quello con Cacares, heurtaux, puggioni, amelia e sopratutto 3 difensori da prendere e 30 crediti in meno


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Anche qualora mi fossero rimasti 100 crediti per dire, avrei offerto un 50 per hamsik, tu li offri 51 per hamsik? no, sei un tirchio


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Ah beh, se ne sei convinto te che non li offro...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche qualora mi fossero rimasti 100 crediti per dire, avrei offerto un 50 per hamsik, tu li offri 51 per hamsik? no, sei un tirchio



sei uno spendaccione, hai solo da imparare dai re del mercato


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Agosto 2013)

Astori 2 mi piace


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Ragazzi il centrocampo non è meglio iniziarlo domani sera secondo voi? In modo tale che per martedi i migliori siano già decisi...

C e di mezzo la champions sennó mercoledì, alcuni vanno anche allo stadio


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Agosto 2013)

Usano lo smartphone


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il centrocampo non è meglio iniziarlo domani sera secondo voi? In modo tale che per martedi i migliori siano già decisi...
> 
> C e di mezzo la champions sennó mercoledì, alcuni vanno anche allo stadio



per me va bene anche domani, tanto i difensori più o meno abbiamo quasi finito


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il centrocampo non è meglio iniziarlo domani sera secondo voi? In modo tale che per martedi i migliori siano già decisi...
> 
> C e di mezzo la champions sennó mercoledì, alcuni vanno anche allo stadio



Mi sembra una buona idea.


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei uno spendaccione, hai solo da imparare dai re del mercato




Sisi, poi vi mettete a 90° per chiedermi amelia 

Il re del calciomercato e' tra voi, moggi e' tornato


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il centrocampo non è meglio iniziarlo domani sera secondo voi? In modo tale che per martedi i migliori siano già decisi...
> 
> C e di mezzo la champions sennó mercoledì, alcuni vanno anche allo stadio


.


----------



## Ale (26 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il centrocampo non è meglio iniziarlo domani sera secondo voi? In modo tale che per martedi i migliori siano già decisi...
> 
> C e di mezzo la champions sennó mercoledì, alcuni vanno anche allo stadio



per me va bene.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
A me non andrebbe bene iniziare la sera


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Agosto 2013)

A me andrebbe bene, ma è giusto che anche gli altri dicano la loro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A me andrebbe bene, ma è giusto che anche gli altri dicano la loro.



Fabri ma in attacco prenderai Pancev e R.Oilvera?


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fabri ma in attacco prenderai Pancev e R.Oilvera?


Preferisco il fantasista Rosina


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Preferisco il fantasista Rosina



gioca in b col siena


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> gioca in b col siena


Ah me l'ero scordato. Allora il trascinatore Calaiò


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] constant non è mio a 1??


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

È tutto tuo


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 813


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

poi vedrete


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

che bel cesso che ti sei preso 

Ma allora i centrocampisti da stasera o da domani?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> che bel cesso che ti sei preso
> 
> Ma allora i centrocampisti da stasera o da domani?


Ice secondo te Fabriman come farà a completare la squadra con 62 crediti?  
Cmq meglio stasera


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

OMG, mi è venuta un'idea terrificante ...solo fabriman sarebbe capace di metterla in pratica, spendere spendere e spendere per poi punti di penalizzazione a gogogogo


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

I centrocampisti apro il topic verso le 18, così accontentiamo tutti


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

30 minuti di corso, 20 min ad andare e 20 a tornare ...esco alle 16.30, quindi facendo i conti per le 17.40 dovrei tornare in tempo.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Bene, allora apro alle 17.30


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Occhio eh, per hamsik arriva l'offertona.


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2013)

Io sono contrario all'apertura stasera. Se mercoledì andate allo stadio sono fattacci vostri che a me non interessano


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> OMG, mi è venuta un'idea terrificante ...solo fabriman sarebbe capace di metterla in pratica, spendere spendere e spendere per poi punti di penalizzazione a gogogogo



già forse è convinto di vincerle tutte prendendo i più forti e recuperare tipo 50 punti di penalizzazione


----------



## tequilad (26 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io sono contrario all'apertura stasera. Se mercoledì andate allo stadio sono fattacci vostri che a me non interessano



Io sto con Gab


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

La maggioranza ha già deciso, vi attaccate


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2013)

Per cambiare il regolamento *in corsa* mi dicono che ci vuole l'unanimità


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Io sono d'accordo, e tanto basta


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2013)

Tanto Stern annullerà tutto


----------



## gabuz (26 Agosto 2013)

Un applauso a [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] che ha comprato il 5 Maggio


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Agosto 2013)

Vero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Hamsik 55 chi? Luca sii preciso


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

C'e' astio "cit


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Ah no, tutto ok


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

51 a te, avevo visto male


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Siete delle bestie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Si sapeva che sarebbe successo questo col centrocampo


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si sapeva che sarebbe successo questo col centrocampo



Pensa in attacco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pensa in attacco


Sarà divertentissima l'asta per Balotelli


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarà divertentissima l'asta per Balotelli



E' mio!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' mio!


Prendilo pure


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prendilo pure



Io sono preoccupato per il povero Fabri :-( con 62 crediti al massimo prenderà Topolino e Pippo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io sono preoccupato per il povero Fabri :-( con 62 crediti al massimo prenderà Topolino e Pippo.


Fabri eroe


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fabri eroe


Mo vedi in attacco le riserve del Sassuolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

biabiany c'è due volte nella lista


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> biabiany c'è due volte nella lista



Perché è doppiamente forte


----------



## Ale (26 Agosto 2013)

marekiaro quant e' bell.. Ispira tantu sentimient! [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> marekiaro quant e' bell.. Ispira tantu sentimient! [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Chi ti ha detto che io abbia mollato, attento, potrei fare follie


----------



## Ale (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi ti ha detto che io abbia mollato, attento, potrei fare follie



non ti chiami mica [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

oioioioiooi marekiaro segna per noi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non ti chiami mica [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Purtroppo è fuori dai giochi il nostro amico, eh ma lui punta al modificatore della difesa


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è fuori dai giochi il nostro amico, eh ma lui punta al modificatore della difesa


Giocherà così

Da Costa Chiellini Barzagli Lichtsteiner Bonucci Basta Donati Luci Sestu Paulinho Bianchi


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

diamanti-hamsik 100 milioni per due campioni  e se qualcuno rilancia son pronto a ri-rilanciare


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren stronzetto che mi fa alzare per vidal


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Darren stronzetto che mi fa alzare per vidal



Cosa ti fa pensare che l'ho fatto per alzare il prezzo?


- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> diamanti-hamsik 100 milioni per due campioni  e se qualcuno rilancia son pronto a ri-rilanciare



Hamsik è mio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> diamanti-hamsik 100 milioni per due campioni  e se qualcuno rilancia son pronto a ri-rilanciare


Un bel 70 per Hamsik ci arriverà, chissà  
Ps: Diamanti bidone.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2013)

No ma poi Darren che vuole comprarsi Balotelli


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un bel 70 per Hamsik ci arriverà, chissà
> Ps: Diamanti bidone.



Alza la posta bello


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No ma poi Darren che vuole comprarsi Balotelli



Come tutta la gente che ti ho fregato all'ultimo si 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Alza la posta bello


Fino a quanto sei disposto ad arrivare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come tutta la gente che ti ho fregato all'ultimo si
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Se, 58 tra Pasqual e Buffon e ce la ridiamo un po' tutti


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Anche a 90 se necessario.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se, 58 tra Pasqual e Buffon e ce la ridiamo un po' tutti



Mi daranno molte soddisfazioni


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Siete solo chiacchere e distintivo..."cit


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren fa bene, è così che si fanno le aste... Sopratutto a centrocampo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche a 90 se necessario.


Se punto 100 ti ritiri?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Siete solo chiacchere e distintivo..."cit



più di 100 tra Diamanti ed Hamsik, in attacco prenderai Poggi?


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Non ti preoccupare, so già chi prendere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Darren fa bene, è così che si fanno le aste... Sopratutto a centrocampo



Piuttosto, nessuno pensa a quel povero disgraziato di Fabri?


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se punto 100 ti ritiri?



puntali però


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Piuttosto, nessuno pensa a quel povero disgraziato di Fabri?


Ma lui c'ha il modificatore della difesa


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare, so già chi prendere.


Dicci di più 

PS
Ma Blu è morto?


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Darren fa bene, è così che si fanno le aste... Sopratutto a centrocampo



Sisi, vince solo chi spende


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Si ma bisogna spendere in modo sensato. 40 per diamanti è da pazzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Hamsik, per me, era folle a 50, figuriamoci a 70.


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

I pazzi sono i migliori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> I pazzi sono i migliori


Piallate in arrivo per Iceberg  Hamsik da solo non ti risolverà il fantacalcio.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Hamsik a 70 ci può stare secondo me se prendi solo lui come unico big e gli metti attorno delle scommesse...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2013)

Il problema è che Hamsik non si fermerà a 70 

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] non si scrive con la -y- ma con la -i-: Hamsik


----------



## Ale (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Hamsik non si fermerà a 70
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] non si scrive con la -y- ma con la -i-: Hamsik



mi hai letto nel pensiero. Povero [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

povero cosa? aspetta qualche minuto che vedo una cosa, e poi rimarrai basito.

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## Ale (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> povero cosa? aspetta qualche minuto che vedo una cosa, e poi rimarrai basito.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -



te lo lascio proprio perchè sei te, altrimenti..


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Tanto solo tu me lo potresti soffiare, gli altri sono tirchi.


----------



## Ale (26 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Piallate in arrivo per Iceberg  Hamsik da solo non ti risolverà il fantacalcio.



gli restano 64 crediti per 1 difensore, 6 centrocampisti e 6 attaccanti, se non gli salvi il deretano tu con la tua napoletanità, è fregato


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Hamsik a 70 ci può stare secondo me se prendi solo lui come unico big e gli metti attorno delle scommesse...



Io invece attorno gli metto altri campioni 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> gli restano 64 crediti per 1 difensore, 6 centrocampisti e 6 attaccanti, se non gli salvi il deretano tu con la tua napoletanità, è fregato



In realtà anche diamanti e candreva , comunque alla fine mi se tutto fila liscio, mi rimangono tipo 25 milioni per l'attacco, ma so già chi prendere, e occhio che a me del fpf non me ne freaga nulla


----------



## Ale (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io invece attorno gli metto altri campioni
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ho conteggiato anche diamanti infatti, candreva hai offerto troppo poco. dubito che te lo aggiudicherai


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

ah ok..beh per candreva non posso andare olte, se mi viene soffiato punto forte su un altro toppleia


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Iceman è pazzo, circa 150 mln tra candreva, diamanti e hamsik


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come tutta la gente che ti ho fregato all'ultimo si
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Forse non mi interessavano realmente


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Forse non mi interessavano realmente



Dicono tutti così


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

dunque direi che possiamo già assegnare hamsik e vidal ufficialmente dai. 






Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> dunque direi che possiamo già assegnare hamsik e vidal ufficialmente dai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Metti che rilancio di nuovo per Vidal


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Iceman è pazzo, circa 150 mln tra candreva, diamanti e hamsik



Micidiale eh?

Comunque devo aver sbagliato qualcosa, ho 9 trattive in corso ,candreva,diamanti,hamsik,bonaventura,nainggolan,bherami,strootman,biabiany e santana, che si fa? Penso comunque che qualcuno mi venga soffiato dunque il problema potrebbe non porsi.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Metti che rilancio di nuovo per Vidal


be my guest


----------



## Livestrong (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Micidiale eh?
> 
> Comunque devo aver sbagliato qualcosa, ho 9 trattive in corso ,candreva,diamanti,hamsik,bonaventura,nainggolan,bherami,strootman,biabiany e santana, che si fa? Penso comunque che qualcuno mi venga soffiato dunque il problema potrebbe non porsi.


State attenti però ragazzi...

Comunque facciamo così: rinuncia te ad una delle tue offerte.

A patto che non sia un rilancio, ossia tra le offerte 1


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

OK, rinuncio a strootman


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> OK, rinuncio a strootman



sembri il fabriman del centrocampo


----------



## iceman. (26 Agosto 2013)

In questo momento mi sento invincibile.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Completato il reparto difensori... E pensare che inizialmente pensavo di aver speso troppo.........


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Penso che verso le 18 avverrà tipo un massacro totale


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Lol


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Cedo uno dei miei difensori a chi ha uno slot libero


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cedo uno dei miei difensori a chi ha uno slot libero


Se facessimo uno scambio?


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se facessimo uno scambio?


Difficile, ascolto comunque


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Chi vuoi cedere Peppez?


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi vuoi cedere Peppez?


Regini, Sorensen, Cannavaro e forse Maggio possono partire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Regini, Sorensen, Cannavaro e forse Maggio possono partire.



Chi vorresti dei miei per Maggio?


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

No niente, mi interessava Astori


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi vorresti dei miei per Maggio?


Non mi interessa nessuno...solo Pasqual ma è sicuramente incedibile e pagato caro, Galliani poi mi spara


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Regini, Sorensen, Cannavaro e forse Maggio possono partire.



maggio a 5 me lo dai??


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non mi interessa nessuno...solo Pasqual ma è sicuramente incedibile e pagato caro, Galliani poi mi spara



"Ho ascoltato la richiesta, mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato"


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> maggio a 5 me lo dai??


Ti ho mandato un mp


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Penso che verso le 18 avverrà tipo un massacro totale


Io mi sono già imbottito di esplosivo, vediamo chi riuscirò a ferire a morte


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Maggio potrebbe interessare anche a me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Peppez, io ho uno slot libero però acquisto un tuo giocatore soltanto gratis


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] compri Maggio da MrPeppez e poi me lo giri con uno scambio. Gallianistyle


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] compri Maggio da MrPeppez e poi me lo giri con uno scambio. Gallianistyle


Disponibile, ammesso che mi ceda Maggio a non più di 0


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ma ad esempio, completiamo il regolamento, io ho un offerta per Felipe che sarà il mio 8° difensore. Se volessi comprare Maggio da [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] come potrei fare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Emerson più 5 mln per Maggio?


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Disponibile, ammesso che mi ceda Maggio a non più di 0



Ti rimborso io, vai trà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ma ad esempio, completiamo il regolamento, io ho un offerta per Felipe che sarà il mio 8° difensore. Se volessi comprare Maggio da [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] come potrei fare?


Dovresti rinunciare a Felipe ovviamente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Ti rimborso io, vai trà


Allora a non più di 1  [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] ti offro uno per Maggio


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma le offerte non sono NON ritirabili?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ma ad esempio, completiamo il regolamento, io ho un offerta per Felipe che sarà il mio 8° difensore. Se volessi comprare Maggio da [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] come potrei fare?



Dovrai offrire una contropartita a peppez, oppure svincolarne uno (recuperando 0 crediti)


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma le offerte non sono NON ritirabili?



Si perché?


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dovrai offrire una contropartita a peppez, oppure svincolarne uno (recuperando 0 crediti)


Ah ok. Per la cronaca l'ho chiesto per completezza di informazioni.
Parlane col tuo socio [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] che dice boiate


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Maggio, così come tutti gli altri difensori in vendita, li cedo per quanto li ho pagati. Altrimenti scambio se c'è qualcuno che mi interessa


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ah ok. Per la cronaca l'ho chiesto per completezza di informazioni.
> Parlane col tuo socio [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] che dice boiate



Io di soci non ne ho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ah ok. Per la cronaca l'ho chiesto per completezza di informazioni.
> Parlane col tuo socio [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] che dice boiate


Sì, è stato più preciso Luca, io ti ho parlato di una sola possibilità perché la più probabile. Prendendo Felipe dovresti svincolare lui o qualcun altro, però dato che per gli altri hai speso credo che sarebbe proprio Felipe l'indiziato, oppure come già ti ha detto dovresti scambiare con Peppez.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Maggio, così come tutti gli altri difensori in vendita, li cedo per quanto li ho pagati. Altrimenti scambio se c'è qualcuno che mi interessa



Per quanto lo hai pagato? Ok offro 5 per Maggio.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

Però la domanda adesso sorge spontanea... [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] perchè mi hai rilanciato Maggio se adesso lo vuoi dare via?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Però la domanda adesso sorge spontanea... [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] perchè mi hai rilanciato Maggio se adesso lo vuoi dare via?


Sssssh!! Lascia fare!


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Però la domanda adesso sorge spontanea... [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] perchè mi hai rilanciato Maggio se adesso lo vuoi dare via?


Mi son reso conto dopo di avere Cannavaro e Britos 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per quanto lo hai pagato? Ok offro 5 per Maggio.


Sto aspettando una risposta, appena la ho ti faccio sapere.
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] in questo caso se dovessi cedere Maggio, i 5 mln tornano nel mio budget?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi son reso conto dopo di avere Cannavaro e Britos


Ti offro uno per Maggio, un ultimatum, accetti o mi alzo e me ne vado?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi son reso conto dopo di avere Cannavaro e Britos



Allora 5 per Maggio affare fatto? Nel caso se vuoi possiamo fare 4 più Glik


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] in questo caso se dovessi cedere Maggio, i 5 mln tornano nel mio budget?


No


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti offro uno per Maggio, un ultimatum, accetti o mi alzo e me ne vado? :coo2:


Vai vai, salutami Zio Fester


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No



Allora come funziona scusa? Se io offro 5 per Maggio?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

No, te recuperi quanto speso. Il budget è 250 per tutti, senza possibilità di essere aumentato. Se vendesi maggio a 5, tu recupereresti 3, darren invece spenderebbe 5 e dovrebbe svincolarne uno senza ricevere nessun credito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, te recuperi quanto speso. Il budget è 250 per tutti, senza possibilità di essere aumentato. Se vendesi maggio a 5, tu recupereresti 3, darren invece spenderebbe 5 e dovrebbe svincolarne uno senza ricevere nessun credito.



Svincolando Glik praticamente io è come se avessi speso 7 per Maggio giusto?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Esatto


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, te recuperi quanto speso. Il budget è 250 per tutti, senza possibilità di essere aumentato. Se vendesi maggio a 5, tu recupereresti 3, darren invece spenderebbe 5 e dovrebbe svincolarne uno senza ricevere nessun credito.


Perchè recupero 3 se l'ho pagato 5?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Perchè recupero 3 se l'ho pagato 5?


Perché il suo valore base è 3 almeno credo.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Perché credevo l'avesse pagato 3 

Se l'hai pagato 5 recuperi 5.

A sto punto fatti furbo e chiedi 6, così darren ci smena


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché credevo l'avesse pagato 3
> 
> Se l'hai pagato 5 recuperi 5.
> 
> A sto punto fatti furbo e chiedi 6, così darren ci smena



Taci o rilancio per Vidal


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché credevo l'avesse pagato 3
> 
> Se l'hai pagato 5 recuperi 5.
> 
> A sto punto fatti furbo e chiedi 6, così darren ci smena


Poi avrei 251 crediti e non si può credo


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

No, perché se anche chiedi 6 te prendi 5.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] scusa ma non ho capito perchè recupera i crediti.
Le ipotesi son 2:
1) O uno scambio, quindi alla pari;
2) Lo svincola e, dato che Maggio non è stato ceduto all'estero, non recupera nulla.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Il principio è questo: se tu hai qualche giocatore che vuoi cedere, puoi farlo scambiando alla pari per lui oppure trovando un altro che sia disposto a pagarlo quanto l'hai pagato tu. In pratica è come se l'offerta l'avesse fatta darren al posto di peppez

In caso due fossero interessati ad un giocatore "amnistiato", va a chi offre di piu


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il principio è questo: se tu hai qualche giocatore che vuoi cedere, puoi farlo scambiando alla pari per lui oppure trovando un altro che sia disposto a pagarlo quanto l'hai pagato tu. In pratica è come se l'offerta l'avesse fatta darren al posto di peppez
> 
> In caso due fossero interessati ad un giocatore "amnistiato", va a chi offre di piu


Scusa ma non è un pò in contrasto con questo?

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-2014-a-vt9917-22.html#post257727

Secondo me le operazioni sono separate.

*Opzione A*
La Squadra A svincola Tizio e non recupera i suoi crediti.
La Squadra B compra Tizio (con il rischio di un'asta) e poi svincola Caio non recuperando i suoi crediti.

*Opzione B*
Oppure A e B scambiano indipendentemente da quanto hanno pagato Tizio e Caio


Interpreto male io?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Infatti darren non recupera nulla dallo svincolo di Glik.

Opzione A comma 2 

Se qualcuno volesse maggio potrebbe tranquillamente farsi avanti


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

In caso di scambio ovviamente va fatto tutto alla pari


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Infatti darren non recupera nulla dallo svincolo di Glik.
> 
> Opzione A comma 2
> 
> Se qualcuno volesse maggio potrebbe tranquillamente farsi avanti


Se vendessi Glik prima di prendere maggio però recupererei i 2 crediti giusto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se vendessi Glik prima di prendere maggio però recupererei i 2 crediti giusto?


Se qualcuno te lo comprasse a due.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Però non abbiamo chiarito un punto... uno di noi può anche acquistare il calciatore di un altro ad un minor prezzo.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Chi l'ha detto che può?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha detto che può?


Mi sembra in linea con quanto stabilito, il budget non lo sfori, l'unico problema sarebbe di chi lo vende e lo farebbe a meno di quanto ha speso.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

No, perché su fantagazzetta te il giocatore devi assegnarlo con un valore x. Tale valore x è stabilito dall'asta. Un giocatore non può essere venduto da tizio a caio rimettendoci, perché sennò magari qualcun altro sarebbe stato interessato ad acquisire tizio a quel prezzo in minore in fase d'asta.

Se io finisco i soldi e chiedo a te di prendere uno per me, tu potresti farmelo come favore rimettendoci dei soldi che magari non hai intenzione di usare. Così facendo però falseresti il risultsto dell'asta


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

Per chi deve ancora completare la difesa. Offro Glik 2 o Emerson 4 coraggio fatevi avanti!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, perché su fantagazzetta te il giocatore devi assegnarlo con un valore x. Tale valore x è stabilito dall'asta. Un giocatore non può essere venduto da tizio a caio rimettendoci, perché sennò magari qualcun altro sarebbe stato interessato ad acquisire tizio a quel prezzo in minore in fase d'asta.
> 
> Se io finisco i soldi e chiedo a te di prendere uno per me, tu potresti farmelo come favore rimettendoci dei soldi che magari non hai intenzione di usare. Così facendo però falseresti il risultsto dell'asta


Uhm, sì, giusto... non avevo pensato a questo aspetto Gallianico-Preziosano 

Insomma:
Cessioni/acquisti: o si cede a prezzo intero e viceversa si acquista a prezzo intero, o si svincola perdendo i soldi investiti o si scambia alla pari.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> Per chi deve ancora completare la difesa. Offro Glik 2 o Emerson 4 coraggio fatevi avanti!



Accorrerrano tutti, vedo già la ressa stile uscita iphone


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> Per chi deve ancora completare la difesa. Offro Glik 2 o Emerson 4 coraggio fatevi avanti!


Io e [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] stiamo già correndo!! Aspettaci eh...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Accorrerrano tutti, vedo già la ressa stile uscita iphone



C'è Iceman che si è accampato davanti la porta di casa mia 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Io e [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] stiamo già correndo!! Aspettaci eh...



Glik a 2 è un affare su, visto che è anche un titolare.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Ti compro glik so se mi dai anche 5 milioni


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ti compro glik so se mi dai anche 5 milioni



Vorrà dire che rilancerò per Hamsik


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma quindi maggio si può ufficializzare ? O altri sono interessati?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma quindi maggio si può ufficializzare ?



[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] ancora non mi ha dato una risposta definitiva.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Sto aspettando una risposta per uno scambio


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] L'affare Maggio potrebbe saltare


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è Iceman che si è accampato davanti la porta di casa mia
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



mi prendo glik a 2..ho bisogno di un titolare..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi prendo glik a 2..ho bisogno di un titolare..



Ok allora chiudiamo. Ti cedo Glik a 2 crediti, affare fatto.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi prendo glik a 2..ho bisogno di un titolare..



se preferisci biava ti cedo lui per la stessa cifra


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> se preferisci biava ti cedo lui per la stessa cifra



Mi dispiace abbiamo già concluso


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Non vedo ancora il topic delle rose aggiornato


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non vedo ancora il topic delle rose aggiornato



Conflitto d'interessi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

È aggiornato tutto sulla lega, checché ne dica lo pseudo tiranno Luca


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Beh io cedo campagnaro per 20 crediti che è molto più forte di biava e glik, potrebbe essere utile nei colpi di testa  pensaci superdi...


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

della lega me ne frego


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Possiamo chiudere, ti hanno risposto oppure aspetti un fax da Galliani?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh io cedo campagnaro per 20 crediti che è molto più forte di biava e glik, potrebbe essere utile nei colpi di testa  pensaci superdi...



anche se lo cedi a 20 recuperi comunque 1 eh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> della lega me ne frego


Là si gioca, mica sul forum


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> anche se lo cedi a 20 recuperi comunque 1 eh



E' un affare che Fabriman farebbe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh io cedo campagnaro per 20 crediti che è molto più forte di biava e glik, potrebbe essere utile nei colpi di testa  pensaci superdi...


Ti compro Campagnaro ad uno 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' un affare che Fabriman farebbe


Vabbè ma Fabri c'ha il modificatore, può tutto


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

No, a me ne spettano 20 a prescindere perché sto mettendo su uno squadrone della morte 

ma i prestiti non esistono? tipo prendo cacia in prestito e a gennaio lo devo restituire...oppure i punti in classifica non si possono convertire in milioni?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No, a me ne spettano 20 a prescindere perché sto mettendo su uno squadrone della morte
> 
> ma i prestiti non esistono? tipo prendo cacia in prestito e a gennaio lo devo restituire...oppure i punti in classifica non si possono convertire in milioni?


Certo che si può fare quello che hai detto, ne @IlFantacalcioDiIceman


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Dai ma sto fantacalcio è tipo il regime a partito unico....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai ma sto fantacalcio è tipo il regime a partito unico....


Spiegami il senso del prestito oppure quello della conversione dei punti in soldi


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai ma sto fantacalcio è tipo il regime a partito unico....


 [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] E' il nostro führer.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Ha senso perché anche gli altri hanno il diritto di poter decidere l'andamento delle cose  tipo i bolscevichi in russia che volevano costituire la società basata sull'autogoverno degli elementi che costituivano la società stessa.... qua invece il potere è concentrato nelle mani di quel tirrano di luka


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ha senso perché anche gli altri hanno il diritto di poter decidere l'andamento delle cose  tipo i bolscevichi in russia che volevano costituire la società basata sull'autogoverno degli elementi che costituivano la società stessa.... qua invece il potere è concentrato nelle mani di quel tirrano di luka


Eh ma servono proposte serie, non boiate


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] E' il nostro führer.



Il duce 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma servono proposte serie, non boiate



Più serie di queste? Vabbè tanto se qualcuno denuncia qualcosa fa la fine di Matteotti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il duce
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ecco Iceman che cerca di convincere l'utenza di MW


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco Iceman che cerca di convincere l'utenza di MW



sta urlando in quel momento: Chi ha preso Hamsiik??? Chi ha presooo Hamsiikk??


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> sta urlando in quel momento: Chi ha preso Hamsiik??? Chi ha presooo Hamsiikk??





- - - Aggiornato - - -

Luca cmq direi che puoi aggiornare le rose, con dinho ho conlcuso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace abbiamo già concluso



ok..biava non lo voglio, secondo me farà panca a cana


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok..biava non lo voglio, secondo me farà panca a cana



*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE *
FC Castrocielo comunica di aver ceduto a titolo definitivo Kamil Glik all'FC Mirovescio per 2 Milioni di euro.



[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Libera la casella messaggi.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Aggiornate le rose con l'affare glik


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *COMUNICATO UFFICIALE *
> FC Castrocielo comunica di aver ceduto a titolo definitivo Kamil Glik all'FC Mirovescio per 2 Milioni di euro.
> 
> 
> ...



fatto


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] non puoi aggiornare il post che hai già scritto. Per Hernanes avevi offerto 25 poi l'hai modificato a 41!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Però bisognerebbe valutare come agire in caso di offerte uguali


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] non puoi aggiornare il post che hai già scritto. Per Hernanes avevi offerto 25 poi l'hai modificato a 41!



l'orario cambia però..l'ho fatto in tempo, erano le 18 e 6


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

Devi scrivere un post nuovo, non aggiornare il vecchio

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Chiedo l'intervento dei boss 
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Devi scrivere un post nuovo, non aggiornare il vecchio



ma sempre le 18 e 6 erano, in tempo di 5 secondi ho cambiato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

No, mi lamentavo tanto per... mi avete inculato per bene, stesse offerte cavolo.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però bisognerebbe valutare come agire in caso di offerte uguali



Vale la prima. Come per la F1, chi fa per primo il tempo sta davanti


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me ha ragione superidnho, nel senso che uno può rilanciare l'offerta per il suo stesso giocatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha ragione superidnho, nel senso che uno può rilanciare l'offerta per il suo stesso giocatore.



certo..non c'è nessuna regola che lo vieta


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] allora quella proposta?


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha ragione superidnho, nel senso che uno può rilanciare l'offerta per il suo stesso giocatore.



Certo che può rilanciare. Ma con un post nuovo non aggiornando il vecchio. Io dico solo quello


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

si ma conta che per inviare il messaggio devono passare altri 30 secondi...ed è praticamente impossibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

L'ha preso Gabuz, mi pare evidente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> si ma conta che per inviare il messaggio devono passare altri 30 secondi...ed è praticamente impossibile.


Infatti l'errore è stato suo.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

Eh amen. E' impossibile per tutti. A volte ti va bene altre male no?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ha preso Gabuz, mi pare evidente.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ma non cè nessuna regola che lo vieta, lo dicevate prima..sempre le 18 e 6 erano, quindi non capisco il motivo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Eh amen. E' impossibile per tutti. A volte ti va bene altre male no?



se lo facevo in ritardo avevi ragione


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

boh ...non sono d'accordo ma vabbè....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Vediamo [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] che dice


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Ero convinto che le prime offerte fossero all6 18.30 mannaggia


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

gab mi spiace ma è di superdinho. L'ha modificato in tempo, tra l'altro nessuno ha postato mentre modificava, sennò sarebbe apparita la scritta "modificato alle..."


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> gab mi spiace ma è di superdinho. L'ha modificato in tempo, tra l'altro nessuno ha postato mentre modificava, sennò sarebbe apparita la scritta "modificato alle..."



quindi si può fare..o è meglio evitare??


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Colpo Lodi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Purtroppo questa cosa non l'abbiamo stabilita quindi... però secondo me sarebbe giusto inviare un altro mex e non modificare il precedente, il che avrebbe portato(inviando un altro messaggio)Gabuz/Teq ad aggiudicarsi Hernanes.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Per chi ha acquistato Cuadrado e Barrientos (ed anche Biabiany forse), sono interessato


----------



## tequilad (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questa cosa non l'abbiamo stabilita quindi... però secondo me sarebbe giusto inviare un altro mex e non modificare il precedente, il che avrebbe portato(inviando un altro messaggio)Gabuz/Teq ad aggiudicarsi Hernanes.



Si perchè io ho letto 25 e non ho più rilanciato

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Anche perchè se no io offro una cifra bassa, modifico all'ultimo così uno non torna sul mio messaggio e frego tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Si perchè io ho letto 25 e non ho più rilanciato
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> *Anche perchè se no io offro una cifra bassa, modifico all'ultimo così uno non torna sul mio messaggio e frego tutti*


Esattamente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Si perchè io ho letto 25 e non ho più rilanciato
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Anche perchè se no io offro una cifra bassa, modifico all'ultimo così uno non torna sul mio messaggio e frego tutti



spunta modificato alle..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> spunta modificato alle..


Non più.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

comunque mi avete fregato biabiany, ale ma che te ne fai?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Bene, bene, bene!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non più.



boh comq ti posso dire sulla parola che l'ho cambiato subito nel giro di 2-3 secondi, infatti pensavo che non se ne accorgesse nessuno quindi l'ho fatto in orario


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

se facessimo la cosa del nuovo messaggio noi admin e mod saremmo avvantaggiati perche non abbiamo tale limite


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

purtroppo facendo tutti i condor i rischi son questi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> se facessimo la cosa del nuovo messaggio noi admin e mod saremmo avvantaggiati perche non abbiamo tale limite


Cioè, i messaggi di admin e mod sono istantanei?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

si, senza restrizione per i secondi


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

ma non ho capito perché non mi aggiorna i post, vado alla pagina 6 delle offerte e rimane alla 5a..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma non ho capito perché non mi aggiorna i post, vado alla pagina 6 delle offerte e rimane alla 5a..



Nell'indrizzo sostituisci 6 a 5 (ultimo numero presente)


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

perche nel frattempo cancello le offerte vecchie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Capisco ma il vantaggio o sta nell'inviare messaggi nuovi per l'admin e il mod o sta nell'inviare un messaggio e aspettare all'ultimo momento per fare un'offerta modificandolo. Al di là delle agevolazioni per l'admin e il mod io credo sia più corretto inviarne uno nuovo che modificarlo.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren crede di avermi soffiato Cossu  colpaccio Conti


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Darren crede di avermi soffiato Cossu  colpaccio Conti



Non mi andava di prendere entrambi, ho scelto Cossu.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Io ho preso il mio Pereyra e Borja Valero per un totale di 38, sono contento così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ho preso il mio Pereyra e Borja Valero per un totale di 38, sono contento così.



Eh Valero volevo prenderlo


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

I fenomeni, quelli VERI ce li ho io. 

151 milioni spesi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> I fenomeni, quelli VERI ce li ho io.
> 
> 151 milioni spesi.


In attacco prenderai Topolino e Pluto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> I fenomeni, quelli VERI ce li ho io.
> 
> 151 milioni spesi.


Diamanti sarà un flop, Candreva non è meglio di Bonaventura e sì, Hamsik è l'unico fenomeno. Potevi spendere meglio


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Si certo, diamanti,candreva ed hamsik son quasi 30 gol assicurati, a questi aggiungeteci gli assist, gol su rigore, su punizione. Sono fortemente convinto di riuscire a mettere su un decente parco attaccanti con 20\23 milioni. Tanto siamo in 8, e non credo che i vari Gomez, higuain, di natale, etc..se li giudichi lo stesso. 
Non scherziamo dai, il centrocampo più forte ce l'ho io.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si certo, diamanti,candreva ed hamsik son quasi 30 gol assicurati, a questi aggiungeteci gli assist, gol su rigore, su punizione. Sono fortemente convinto di riuscire a mettere su un decente parco attaccanti con 20\23 milioni. Tanto siamo in 8, e non credo che i vari Gomez, higuain, di natale, etc..se li giudichi lo stesso.
> Non scherziamo dai, il centrocampo più forte ce l'ho io.


Ok


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si certo, diamanti,candreva ed hamsik son quasi 30 gol assicurati, a questi aggiungeteci gli assist, gol su rigore, su punizione. Sono fortemente convinto di riuscire a mettere su un decente parco attaccanti con 20\23 milioni. Tanto siamo in 8, e non credo che i vari Gomez, higuain, di natale, etc..se li giudichi lo stesso.
> Non scherziamo dai, il centrocampo più forte ce l'ho io.



Candreva ed Hamsik faranno bene ne sono certo, su Diamanti ho ancora qualche perplessità.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Quest'anno c'è il mondiale, fa bene per forza


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Quello che temevo, ora fabriman comprerà un campione in attacco


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quello che temevo, ora fabriman comprerà un campione in attacco



a centrocampo non ha preso nessuno.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma si comprerà 2-3 cessi come in difesa , ROTFL.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Capisco ma il vantaggio o sta nell'inviare messaggi nuovi per l'admin e il mod o sta nell'inviare un messaggio e aspettare all'ultimo momento per fare un'offerta modificandolo. Al di là delle agevolazioni per l'admin e il mod io credo sia più corretto inviarne uno nuovo che modificarlo.



D'accordo, ma capisci anche te che se c'è la restrizione diventa difficile... La cosa migliore sarebbe aggiudicarsi un giocatore prima degli ultimi 10 secondi dell'asta, ma d'altronde volete fare tutti i furbetti..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> D'accordo, ma capisci anche te che se c'è la restrizione diventa difficile... La cosa migliore sarebbe aggiudicarsi un giocatore prima degli ultimi 10 secondi dell'asta, ma d'altronde volete fare tutti i furbetti..


Ah, a me la cosa neanche riguarda, amo il giusto


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] mi dai Cuadrado? 
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] mi dai Barrientos? 

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] allora per quella proposta?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] mi dai Cuadrado?
> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] mi dai Barrientos?
> 
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] allora per quella proposta?



Peppez vogliamo concludere o no? Mi sto facendo vecchio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Errore...


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] mi dai Cuadrado?
> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] mi dai Barrientos?
> 
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] allora per quella proposta?



proposta tardiva e inopportuna


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Errore...



che errore?

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> che errore?
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html


No, ho scritto qui il messaggio del topic dell'asta


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Ormai si rende irreperibile stile Galliani


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Deve rispondermi Superdinho prima


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Deve rispondermi Superdinho prima



Bluffa come pochi il ragazzo, sosteneva in privato di non avere alcun affare in corso con te.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma Alvarez l'ho offerto io? Perché non lo trovo più nel mio post..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE*
FC Castrocielo comunica di aver acquisito a titolo definitivo Christian Maggio dal Team Informazione Gratuita per 5 milioni.

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *COMUNICATO UFFICIALE*
> FC Castrocielo comunica di aver acquisito a titolo definitivo Christian Maggio dal Team Informazione Gratuita per 5 milioni.
> 
> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


Confermo. Operazione che finanzia l'acquisto di Marchisio. Ne esce uno e ne entra uno


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Alvarez l'ho offerto io? Perché non lo trovo più nel mio post..



era già offerto, ti ho modificato io il messaggio


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

prima di ufficializzare maggio aspettiamo di vedere se qualcun altro lo vuole
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]

Nel frattempo ne approfitto per metter ein vendita Biava, se qualcuno lo volesse


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> prima di ufficializzare maggio aspettiamo di vedere se qualcun altro lo vuole
> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]
> 
> Nel frattempo ne approfitto per metter ein vendita Biava, se qualcuno lo volesse



se lo volessi quanto lo pagherei e sopratutto, io non ho slot liberi in difesa..quale sarebbe la procedura?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

se tu volessi Maggio, dovresti offrire almeno 6. Dovresti poi svincolare un tuo uomo, non recuperando nulla dal suo rilascio. 

Oppure potresti accordarti con [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] con degli scambi


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> prima di ufficializzare maggio aspettiamo di vedere se qualcun altro lo vuole
> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]
> 
> Nel frattempo ne approfitto per metter ein vendita Biava, se qualcuno lo volesse



Sei una bestia. 
No no ormai abbiamo l'accordo  Maggio è in vendita da oggi e nessuno si è fatto avanti, perciò!


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> se tu volessi Maggio, dovresti offrire almeno 6. Dovresti poi svincolare un tuo uomo, non recuperando nulla dal suo rilascio.
> 
> Oppure potresti accordarti con [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] con degli scambi



resto cosi allora.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sei una bestia.
> No no ormai abbiamo l'accordo  Maggio è in vendita da oggi e nessuno si è fatto avanti, perciò!



no, bisogna aspettare tutti


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

io per dispetto a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] lo prenderei maggio..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> no, bisogna aspettare tutti



Ma nessuno lo ha cercato prima


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] è lo sceicco della serata


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] è lo sceicco della serata



Abbiamo un gentlemen's agreement, devi rifiutare le altre eventuali offerte.


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

offro 6 per maggio


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> offro 6 per maggio


Ormai ho dato la mia parola a Darren


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ormai ho dato la mia parola a Darren


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

di parole non ce ne sono, se tu rimetti in vendita un giocatore si riapre un'asta


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> di parole non ce ne sono, se tu rimetti in vendita un giocatore si riapre un'asta



Ma che è su


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> di parole non ce ne sono, se tu rimetti in vendita un giocatore si riapre un'asta


Dov'è scritto?


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

beh mi sembra normale che se rivendi un giocatore, essendoci un' asta, si riapra l'asta. se lo vuoi rilanci, se non lo vuoi vuol dire che sei a posto cosi


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Da nessuna parte, ma se vuoi è così, altrimenti te lo tieni


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Va beh, offro 7 per Maggio e la chiudiamo qua!


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

8 per maggio!


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Saluti, tutto tuo. 

Comunque sta cosa non mi piace, mi ero messo d'accordo con quello che lo aveva, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che ci debba essere un asta, mah va beh.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma poi scusa Ale ha tt gli slot pieni, io no, in teoria si dovrebbe dare a chi ancora non ha completato il settore


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Saluti, tutto tuo.
> 
> Comunque sta cosa non mi piace, mi ero messo d'accordo con quello che lo aveva, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che ci debba essere un asta, mah va beh.





- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Saluti, tutto tuo.
> 
> Comunque sta cosa non mi piace, mi ero messo d'accordo con quello che lo aveva, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che ci debba essere un asta, mah va beh.
> 
> ...



Mi son lasciato contagiare dal grande @Iceman


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

darren dai, non dire castronerie. come l'hai liberato te lo slot lo libera anche ale volendo.

Comunque per terminare l'asta è necessario che tutti gli altri si dicano non pià interessati


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> darren dai, non dire castronerie. come l'hai liberato te lo slot lo libera anche ale volendo.
> 
> Comunque per terminare l'asta è necessario che tutti gli altri si dicano non pià interessati


Ma io l'ho liberato vendendo, Ale prima compra poi libera. Non mi sembra molto corretta l'intera operazione.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

lo libererebbe lasciandolo a 0


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Va bene dai, rinuncio a Maggio. 

Ehi [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] , vendi ancora bava?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Certo che lo vendo... Cosa mi offri?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Va bene dai, rinuncio a Maggio.
> 
> Ehi [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] , vendi ancora bava?



 Allora mio a 5


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora mio a 5



Aridaje


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Certo che lo vendo... Cosa mi offri?



ti pagherei in natura, se ti sta bene


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ti pagherei in natura, se ti sta bene



2 andrebbe meglio


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> 2 andrebbe meglio



1+ la contropartita allora. Chi vuoi tra i miei fenomeni?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Aridaje



Non mi sembra lo voglia qualcun altro mmm


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> 1+ la contropartita allora. Chi vuoi tra i miei fenomeni?


no, solo 2. nessuna contropartita


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> no, solo 2. nessuna contropartita


ok


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Maggio ? Siamo ad Agosto


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]

Sono tornato solo adesso. Perdonami ma non sono d'accordo per Hernanes.
Sia chiaro, non ne voglio fare una questione di stato, Hernanes è di superdinho e va bene. Ma non lo trovo corretto.
Un'asta è un'asta e ogni messaggio è un'offerta.Non si può alzare la manina dicendo 10 e poi dire al battitore "no ma non ho detto 10, ho detto 30".
Se faccio un'offerta e poi clicco subito modifica messaggio, apro un'altra finestra che continuo ad aggiornare è ovvio che traggo un vantaggio nel modificare quanto già scritto. Soprattutto se chi sa di avere in quel momento l'offerta più alta e giustamente controlla i nuovi messaggi, non i precedenti.
Poniamo un caso come questo dove il messaggio rimane a cavaliere tra due pagine, cosa devo fare? Controllare due pagine per vedere che nessuno abbia fatto la furbata di modificare il proprio messaggio?

Inoltre ovvio che non esca scritto "messaggio modificato" dal momento che tutto è avvenuto all'interno dello stesso minuto.

Ripeto, non è per Hernanes. E' perso ed amen. Ma è per avere una definitiva chiarezza in vista soprattutto degli attaccanti.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
> 
> Sono tornato solo adesso. Perdonami ma non sono d'accordo per Hernanes.
> Sia chiaro, non ne voglio fare una questione di stato, Hernanes è di superdinho e va bene. Ma non lo trovo corretto.
> ...



Quello che dici è vero gab, ma se si dovesse postare un nuovo messaggio noi moderatori ed admin saremmo favoriti, perché non abbiamo il blocco dei 30 secondi. Capisci che in qualsiasi caso si farebbe un'ingiustizia.

Ditemi voi cosa è meglio comunque... Accontentare tutti purtroppo è impossibile


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Guarda, lo vuoi diamanti?


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Ad ogni modo Ufficializzo Biava ad ale (che scarta acerbi) a 2. Aspetto eventuali altre offerte per concludere l'affare
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] ha già detto di non essere interessato

A questo punto sono interessato anche io a Maggio.


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quello che dici è vero gab, ma se si dovesse postare un nuovo messaggio noi moderatori ed admin saremmo favoriti, perché non abbiamo il blocco dei 30 secondi. Capisci che in qualsiasi caso si farebbe un'ingiustizia.
> 
> Ditemi voi cosa è meglio comunque... Accontentare tutti purtroppo è impossibile




Io cercherei di usare il buon senso, nel senso che non cambierei nulla per il momento, qualora dovesse verificarsi nuovamente allora si potrebbe cambiare.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] così è peggio però.

Adesso arrivano gli attaccanti, meglio avere una regola ben determinata a mio avviso.

Io proporrei una votazione democratica e amen


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Boh decidete voi, tanto io son fuori per i grandi nomi


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Io mi astengo perché sono in conflitto di interesse, visto che dovendo scegliere sceglierei ovviamente l'opzione che mi favorisce.

Splendidi mi pare sia a favore di gabuz


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma che è successo con Hernanes??


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Basta chiedere di toglierti il ruolo di admin e il gioco è fatto


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo Ufficializzo Biava ad ale (che scarta acerbi) a 2. Aspetto eventuali altre offerte per concludere l'affare
> 
> A questo punto sono interessato anche io a Maggio.


Ma scusa tu ufficializzi subito ed io devo aspettare, anche io avevo l'accordo.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma scusa tu ufficializzi subito ed io devo aspettare, anche io avevo l'accordo.



Ho scritto che aspetto eventuali altre offerte 

Mi ero dimenticato di taggare, ora ho fatto


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho scritto che aspetto eventuali altre offerte
> 
> Mi ero dimenticato di taggare, ora ho fatto



Cmq per la faccenda Hernanes sono d'accordo con gabuz


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Non sono interessato a Biava.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Quindi:

a favore: gabuz, darren

astenuti: livestrong, iceman

contrari: superdinho

Ne mancano 5


----------



## iceman. (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quindi:
> 
> a favore: gabuz, darren
> 
> ...



che trashata haah


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

anche splendidi era a favore, sono andato a rileggere.

Quindi 3-1


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> che trashata haah


A favore, meglio una nuovo messaggio invece di modificarne uno precedente.

Ho sbagliato a quotare


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

4-1, ne basta uno e passa la proposta di gabuz


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Preferisco un nuovo messaggio.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Ok, quindi è deciso. La regola però vale da ora in avanti, prima non l'avevamo stabilito


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Callejon su fantagazzata è messo centrocampista...


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Callejon su fantagazzata è messo centrocampista...



No, attaccante


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Callejon su fantagazzata è messo centrocampista...


Nella redazione di Milano è attaccante


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma ce la facciamo entro sabato o iniziamo dalla terza giornata??


----------



## Livestrong (27 Agosto 2013)

Iniziamo dalla terza

Comunque mi tirò fuori dalla corsa per maggio...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Iniziamo dalla terza
> 
> Comunque mi tirò fuori dalla corsa per maggio...



A questo punto resto solo io!


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Iniziamo dalla terza
> 
> Comunque mi tirò fuori dalla corsa per maggio...



allora io rinuncio a biava e tutto torna com'era in principio, ok?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma che state combinando... per Hernanes sì, sono con Gabuz anche perché io stesso in passato ho avuto la possibilità di modificare il messaggio non mi ricordo per quale giocatore e non lo feci. Adesso Hernanes resta a Dinho ma la regola vale per gli attaccanti?

Ps: Scusate eh, se Peppez vuole vendere Maggio a 5 cosa c'entrano gli altri?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che state combinando... per Hernanes sì, sono con Gabuz anche perché io stesso in passato ho avuto la possibilità di modificare il messaggio non mi ricordo per quale giocatore e non lo feci. Adesso Hernanes resta a Dinho ma la regola vale per gli attaccanti?
> 
> Ps: Scusate eh, se Peppez vuole vendere Maggio a 5 cosa c'entrano gli altri?


Ma che ne so Luka ha fatto un casino  
Io avevo concluso l'accordo con Peppez poi Luca ha detto che non andava bene perché se uno mette in vendita un giocatore deve esserci un asta per vedere se altri sono interessati (Cosa che a me non è che vada molto a genio).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma l'asta ci dovrebbe essere qualora lo si svincoli, se si vuole venderlo lo si può vendere a chi interessa, con Glik si è fatto così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma l'asta ci dovrebbe essere qualora lo si svincoli, se si vuole venderlo lo si può vendere a chi interessa, con Glik si è fatto così.



Eh ma io così stavo facendo, poi ha fermato tutto Luka. Con Peppez è tutto fatto.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma l'asta ci dovrebbe essere qualora lo si svincoli, se si vuole venderlo lo si può vendere a chi interessa, con Glik si è fatto così.



Perché glik non lo voleva nessuno, maggio aveva detto che era interessato pure gabuz per dire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché glik non lo voleva nessuno, maggio aveva detto che era interessato pure gabuz per dire


Sì ma se Maggio è suo lo vende a chi gli pare, qualora lo svincolasse allora sì, sarebbe libero e dunque andrebbe assegnato via asta.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì ma se Maggio è suo lo vende a chi gli pare, qualora lo svincolasse allora sì, sarebbe libero e dunque andrebbe assegnato via asta.


Lo scambia a chi gli pare, non lo vende a chi gli pare. Perche i 5 di darren sono come i 5 tuoi o i 5 miei


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo scambia a chi gli pare, non lo vende a chi gli pare. Perche i 5 di darren sono come i 5 tuoi o i 5 miei



Però metti che non vuole rinforzare uno che ritiene abbia una rosa già forte?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo scambia a chi gli pare, non lo vende a chi gli pare. Perche i 5 di darren sono come i 5 tuoi o i 5 miei


Non sono d'accordo... anche perché che si fa, l'asta che magari arriverà a 7 o a 8, punti che tra l'altro non potrà ricevere perché gli aumenterebbe il budget per poi cederlo a cinque? Confusionario. Mettiamola ai voti


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Non è che si può mettere tutto ai voti, dai. Ormai comunque è di darren


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Eh, siam democratici qua


----------



## tequilad (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi è deciso. La regola però vale da ora in avanti, prima non l'avevamo stabilito



Si bè diciamo che qui la cosa non è molto limpida...vabè pazienza, non mi sembra ci siano possibilità di avere una cosa regolare...io ho offerto 40 per hernanes sicuro di averlo preso (la sua offerta era 25) e non ho offerto nulla per Vidal...comunque va be ci sono cose peggiori nella vita anche se non lo trovo giusto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Si bè diciamo che qui la cosa non è molto limpida...vabè pazienza, non mi sembra ci siano possibilità di avere una cosa regolare...io ho offerto 40 per hernanes sicuro di averlo preso (la sua offerta era 25) e non ho offerto nulla per Vidal...comunque va be ci sono cose peggiori nella vita anche se non lo trovo giusto


Adesso abbiamo stabilito la regola, per me si può discutere anche di Hernanes.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

le regole non possiamo farle retroattive, perchè senno giustamente superdinho potrebbe obiettare dicendo che non abbiamo mai detto che non si poteva e nessuno potrebbe dargli torto


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

comunque splendidi ho aggiornato le rose, non so se te avevi gia fatto gli inserimenti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Vero, non l'abbiamo stabilito però a me sembra una questione di buon senso, quando ebbi l'opportunità di farlo non lo feci. Con questo non voglio attaccare Dinho eh, sia chiaro, senza divieti aveva diritto a farlo.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

non volermene peppez 
propongo 1 punto di penalità per mr peppez, le regole son regole...


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

l'asta è finita, quindi ootete postare in quel topic

poi se dovessi penalizzare qualcuno, penalizzerei te che solo ieri hai inserito 2 offerte di troppo


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

ti e' andata bene peppez


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ti e' andata bene peppez


Te ne pentirai


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, non l'abbiamo stabilito però a me sembra una questione di buon senso, quando ebbi l'opportunità di farlo non lo feci. Con questo non voglio attaccare Dinho eh, sia chiaro, senza divieti aveva diritto a farlo.



se lo avessi fatto fuori tempo va bene, sarebbe stato giusto quello che dici tu..ma io pensavo che era una cosa che si poteva fare e poi l'ho fatta anche in tempo, ho modificato un messaggio in cui c'era un offerta di 25 in 5 secondi quindi l'ora era la stessa, se l'avessi fatta un minuto dopo avrei capito..io ho modificato perchè mi è spuntato il mess col fatto che dovevo aspettare 30 secondi e non ce la facevo più a rialzare


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

ma la mia offerta di asamoah non vale perchè il nome l'ho scritto sbagliato?? quindi se sbaglio a scrivere un giocatore non vale l'offerta?? che ne so se scrivo balo 50 al posto di balotelli 50 ad esempio non vale?? volevo saperlo cosi per chiarezza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma la mia offerta di asamoah non vale perchè il nome l'ho scritto sbagliato?? quindi se sbaglio a scrivere un giocatore non vale l'offerta?? che ne so se scrivo balo 50 al posto di balotelli 50 ad esempio non vale?? volevo saperlo cosi per chiarezza


No no, vale


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No no, vale



allora perchè offerta non valida la mia di asamoah..io ho scritto asamaoah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Perché c'era già un'offerta di 8 per Asamoah, mentre tu offrivi uno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché c'era già un'offerta di 8 per Asamoah, mentre tu offrivi uno.



ah


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Colpo del Fantacalcio 13/14, Allan a 2


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] ti interessa così tanto Barrientos?


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] ti interessa così tanto Barrientos?



_Nessuno è incedibile (cit.)_

Dipende dall'offerta, diciamo però che a Barrientos io e [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] ci teniamo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Intanto mi hai fregato Allan quindi parti male, rischi che la tua offerta sia _"irricevibile, sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna."_


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> _Nessuno è incedibile (cit.)_
> 
> Dipende dall'offerta, diciamo però che a Barrientos io e [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] ci teniamo
> 
> ...



_"Lo seguivo da tempo"_


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Allan era mio stron*i


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Scambio Allan per Barrientos oppure per Vidal


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Scambio Allan per Barrientos oppure per Vidal



I presidenti dei Los Musagetes, intervistati dai cronisti, hanno raccontato di come, ascoltata l'offerta, si sono alzati dal tavolo e se ne sono andati. Peraltro senza pagare nemmeno il conto


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Scambio Allan per Barrientos oppure per Vidal



Sei interessato a qualcuno dei miei?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sei interessato a qualcuno dei miei?



Mi interessava Anderspn ma ho cambiato idea


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mi interessava Anderspn ma ho cambiato idea



Cosa vuoi per Valero?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi per Valero?



_"Vale più di Bale, è un Salvador Dalì"_


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> _"Vale più di Bale, è un Salvador Dalì"_


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

No Borja Valero e Pereyra sono i miei due pupilli..


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No Borja Valero e Pereyra sono i miei due pupilli..



Allan?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Allan lo vendo solo per Barrientos 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma tu con i tuoi 64 milioni non devi pensare a prendere 1centrocampista, 5 attaccanti e Balotelli?


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Allan lo vendo solo per Barrientos



Vedi l'allegato 814


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> _Nessuno è incedibile (cit.)_
> 
> Dipende dall'offerta, diciamo però che a Barrientos io e [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] ci teniamo
> 
> ...


Lo voglio anche io Barrientos


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Lo voglio anche io Barrientos



Tu proponi, io ne parlo col socio e vediamo. Ti ricordo però che a Barrientos gli vogliamo bene


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Tu proponi, io ne parlo col socio e vediamo. Ti ricordo però che a Barrientos gli vogliamo bene


Pirlo


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Annuncio ufficiale: abbiamo trovato un accordo. Gabuz mi cede barrientos per una mia foto in costume da bagno


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Annuncio ufficiale: abbiamo trovato un accordo. Gabuz mi cede barrientos per una mia foto in costume da bagno


Manca l'ok di [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION]


----------



## tequilad (28 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Manca l'ok di [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION]



Sono a pranzo da Giannino, a dopo


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Sono a pranzo da Giannino, a dopo


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Pirlo



Leggo solo Pirlo, hai dimenticato di scrivere anche Lodi?


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Leggo solo Pirlo, hai dimenticato di scrivere anche Lodi?


----------



## gabuz (28 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


>





La società Los Musagetes comunica ufficialmente che valuterà ogni qualsivoglia proposta di scambio solo al completamento delle rose.
_Tanto c'è tempo fino al 2 settembre alle 19:00 (cit.)_


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman torna a colpire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Quei due mi hanno fregato Cerci e Barrientos, che persone orribili 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> _"Vale più di Bale, è un Salvador Dalì"_


Ce l'ho io a Salvador 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Chi mi compra Luci ad uno? Il valido centrocampista capitano del Livorno?


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

luci luci di natale...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> luci luci di natale...


Illumina il mio centrocampo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quei due mi hanno fregato Cerci e Barrientos, che persone orribili
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



neanche sotto tortura


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman continua ad offrire 20-30 
Ma non ha capito che ha quasi finito i soldi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fabriman continua ad offrire 20-30
> Ma non ha capito che ha quasi finito i soldi?


Però lo ammiro, affonda con la sua nave  sarà molto poco competitivo per gli attaccanti


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però lo ammiro, affonda con la sua nave  sarà molto poco competitivo per gli attaccanti



Ma se uno sfora col budget che succede?


----------



## tequilad (28 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se uno sfora col budget che succede?



Un punto di penalità ogni milione sforato


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Un punto di penalità ogni milione sforato


 [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Fabri, ammesso che gli vada tutto bene, avrà qualcosa come 10 per gli attaccanti


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fabri, ammesso che gli vada tutto bene, avrà qualcosa come 10 per gli attaccanti



Mo vedi offre 50 per Balotelli


----------



## Livestrong (28 Agosto 2013)

Un punto di penalità ogni milione, ma il budget rimane di 250. La penalizzazione sta nel fatto che mi fa perdere tempo a fare i calcoli per le sue offerte


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Alvarez è mio 

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

È di Peppez che ha fatto prima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È di Peppez che ha fatto prima.



ma se l'ultimo mess è il mio


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

prendetevelo, ma chi lo voleva 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> ma se l'ultimo mess è il mio



infatti conta chi l'ha fatta prima


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> ma se l'ultimo mess è il mio


Infatti a parità di offerta si guarda chi ha fatto prima, il discorso dell'ultimo messaggio vale quando offri di più


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti a parità di offerta si guarda chi ha fatto prima, il discorso dell'ultimo messaggio vale quando offri di più



Ma che è il regolamento di topolino?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che è il regolamento di topolino?


Mi sembra logico. Se bisogna aggiudicarsi un giocatore che si guarda? La puntata più alta, dal momento in cui due puntate sono uguali, chi si guarda? Quello che ha proposto prima o dopo quella cifra?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra logico. Se bisogna aggiudicarsi un giocatore che si guarda? La puntata più alta, dal momento in cui due puntate sono uguali, chi si guarda? Quello che ha proposto prima o dopo quella cifra?



Va beeeeene. [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] scambio Sestu-Alvarez?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va beeeeene. [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] scambio Sestu-Alvarez?


Non te la prendere, io c'ho smenato Cerci a causa di questa cosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non te la prendere, io c'ho smenato Cerci a causa di questa cosa


Ma tanto io e Peppez siamo in ottimi rapporti, come Galliani e Preziosi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Il mio Sestu...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il mio Sestu...



Sestu per Ljaijc


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sestu per Ljaijc


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


>


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] mi è andata bene


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

se mi fossi pentito di aver preso un giocatore, in questo caso un centrocampista, posso considerarlo come se lo avessi svincolato senza alcun recupero di crediti e comprarne un altro?


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

up


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

pure lulic e pinzi...grande centrocampo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> pure lulic e pinzi...grande centrocampo



kone del bologna l'ho gia preso io a 2


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Ah si? Quale campione è rimasto da aggregare al mio dream-team?


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ah si? Quale campione è rimasto da aggregare al mio dream-team?



poi all'attacco giocherai con larrondo e paolucci giusto??


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> poi all'attacco giocherai con larrondo e paolucci giusto??



Magari gioco col 4-5-1?


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Magari gioco col 4-5-1?



si vince con l'attacco forte il fanta, hamsik 30 gol te li fa??


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

hamsik arriva tranquillamente a 15, 10 li fa candreva, altri 5-6 diamanti.

Con un attaccante da 10 gol a campionato sono a posto. Magari non lo vincerò , ma punto al podio.


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

serata quasi perfetta, mi spiace solo non aver preso lulic


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> serata quasi perfetta, mi spiace solo non aver preso lulic



tutti me li stai scippando


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Agosto 2013)

no darrenn nooooooooooooooooo...volevo o mago maicosuel


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tutti me li stai scippando



credevo tu fossi a posto cosi


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> serata quasi perfetta, mi spiace solo non aver preso lulic



lulic per biabiany?


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> lulic per biabiany?



te lo pago cash o preferisci ledesma?


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Agosto 2013)

Lo voglio io Biabiany


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Io recupero sempre 4, ma siccome 4 non sono niente, me lo tengo.


----------



## Ale (28 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Lo voglio io Biabiany



lui preferisce stare negli Sbarbatell 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Io recupero sempre 4, ma siccome 4 non sono niente, me lo tengo.



ok


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Ho individuato in Matri il toppleia dell'attacco. Ora sono ultracompetitivo


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho individuato in Matri il toppleia dell'attacco. Ora sono ultracompetitivo



dai prendilo, spreca tutti i tuoi soldi mi raccomando


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Matri-Toni


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

mamma mia che orrore


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mamma mia che orrore



Anzi ho cambiato idea , sono indeciso se prendere gilardino o borriello !!!!!


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html#post255978
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html#post255978
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Prego?


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2013)

Mi sono appena accorto che ho 6 centrocampisti, ho fatto 4 offerte, ne ritiro due.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi sono appena accorto che ho 6 centrocampisti, ho fatto 4 offerte, ne ritiro due.



Devi ritirarne due da 1


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]

Ma se adesso non ci facessimo la guerra per gli ultimi centrocampisti così poi possiamo fare "quasi" quello che vogliamo nei confronti degli altri con gli attaccanti?


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2013)

Hai troppi crediti, te ne devo far spendere un pò


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Hai troppi crediti, te ne devo far spendere un pò


Allora hetemaj è tutto tuo


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Allora hetemaj è tutto tuo



Non volevo farne parola ma puntavo a Parolo


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non volevo farne parola ma puntavo a Parolo



Spendi, spendi  inizia a spendere


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

State attenti al numero di offerte ragazzi, non ci vuole un genio per sapere quante ne avete in ballo


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Posso sapere quanti crediti mi son rimasti ?


----------



## tequilad (29 Agosto 2013)

Quando parte il topic attaccanti ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Solo per sapere e organizzarmi


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Possiamo tenere gli orari normali 9-24? Inizio ore 9 normale? Senza cambiamenti vari?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Quando parte il topic attaccanti ?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Solo per sapere e organizzarmi



Tranquillo!

Lo apro io domani all'ora di pranzo, così da permettere a tutti di completare le offerte


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tranquillo!
> 
> Lo apro io domani all'ora di pranzo, così da permettere a tutti di completare le offerte



Ore 13 allora?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Yes


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Per vedere i crediti rimasti comunque andata alla lega. Non metto il link, se lo volete chiedetelo a me o splendidi via mp


----------



## tequilad (29 Agosto 2013)

Ok grazie!


----------



## tequilad (29 Agosto 2013)

Non si può offrire per giocatori non in lista fantacalcio e non appartenenti al campionato italiano...va bene tutto però almeno le regole di base...


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Avete offerto per pegolo (e proprio la tua squadra) quando non era ancora ufficiale, percui...

Tra l'altro i quotisti han già cominciato a pagarlo, è praticamente ufficiale


----------



## tequilad (29 Agosto 2013)

Anche perchè....dovesse arrivare chi ti dice che sarà centrocampista ?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

È un esterno, lo mettono centrocampista.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Però se non venisse perderesti un milione?


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Avete offerto per pegolo (e proprio la tua squadra) quando non era ancora ufficiale, percui...
> 
> Tra l'altro i quotisti han già cominciato a pagarlo, è praticamente ufficiale



Per Pegolo ho offerto perché l'ho visto sulla lista della gazza. Mi sono fidato di quella


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Nella lista veramente non c e ancora nemmeno pegolo, visto che è ancora del siena


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Però se non venisse perderesti un milione?



Sí


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma per me si può anche fare...compro Eriksen


----------



## tequilad (29 Agosto 2013)

E' ridicolo anche perché nessuno offrirà di più per un giocatore che non arriva, tu se ti va bene la furbata hai Nani a 1, se ti va male ne prendi uno che resta a 1 e sei a posto


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2013)

Beh, allora se si può fare allora ritiro l'offerta per Missiroli perchè a questo punto il mio obiettivo è un altro


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

È un giocatore che è già praticamente ufficiale.

Poi se volete lo tolgo, ma è una cosa che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra visto il precedente pegolo


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nella lista veramente non c e ancora nemmeno pegolo, visto che è ancora del siena


Ti assicuro che quando ho offerto c'era. Perchè non volevo proprio Pegolo, sul sito della Magic Cup ho cercato i titolari delle varie squadre e dopo averne passate un pò l'ho visto nel Toro. Se al posto di Pegolo avessi letto Pfaff avrei offerto per Pfaff per quello sono certo che c'era


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

D accordo gab, ma capisci che è la stessa identica cosa


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> D accordo gab, ma capisci che è la stessa identica cosa



Io almeno da qualche parte l'ho letto 

Comunque per me va bene, però a sto punto, come detto prima, chiedo di poter annullare l'offerta per Missiroli perché, alla luce di questo, ovviamente cambiano gli obiettivi


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io almeno da qualche parte l'ho letto
> 
> Comunque per me va bene, però a sto punto, come detto prima, chiedo di poter annullare l'offerta per Missiroli perché, alla luce di questo, ovviamente cambiano gli obiettivi


Questo è comprensibilie, e si può sicuramente fare.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Non sono completamente d'accordo , sarei propenso ad aspettare l'ufficialità, al limite vi lasciate lo slot libero


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Per me va bene, ma allora per correttezza si annulla anche l'asta per pegolo


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma pegolo è un cesso


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Io non ho mai tolto un'offerta, e avrei voluto ma non l'ho fatto. Non sono per niente d'accordo col togliere l'offerta per Missiroli.


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per me va bene, ma allora per correttezza si annulla anche l'asta per pegolo



Non posso darti torto. Ma chi l'ha preso poi Pegolo?


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

In questo modo gabuz può fare altre offerte e disturbare le mie tattiche


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai tolto un'offerta, e avrei voluto ma non l'ho fatto. Non sono per niente d'accordo col togliere l'offerta per Missiroli.



In questo caso diventa comprensibile per via del cambiamento della lista quotazioni. Se aggiungi un elemento, è ovvio che uno debba poter usare lo slot che ha libero come meglio crede. Diverso è se ha già preso qualcuno.

Pegolo l'ha preso peppez cmq


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai tolto un'offerta, e avrei voluto ma non l'ho fatto. Non sono per niente d'accordo col togliere l'offerta per Missiroli.



D'accordo con te


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> In questo modo gabuz può fare altre offerte e disturbare le mie tattiche



Te lo lascio Hetemaj


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

È una cosa non giusta poter fare offerte per giocatori non in lista. Domani offro un milione per Ylmaz e magari il 2 settembre diventa ufficiale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io l'altro ieri non ho potuto fare un'offerta per Diamanti mi sembra, perché già avevo 8 offerte, una cosa del genere..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E parolo e gonzalez?


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È una cosa non giusta poter fare offerte per giocatori non in lista. Domani offro un milione per Ylmaz e magari il 2 settembre diventa ufficiale.



Lo sai anche te che non è la stessa cosa. Nani è praticamente ufficiale.

Poi ripeto, se rosicate  per me si può anche togliere. Mi lascio lo spazio libero, voi buttate i crediti spesi per un giocatore, vi tenete dei soldi e dopo il 2 settembre entrate nell'asta per lui


----------



## tequilad (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È una cosa non giusta poter fare offerte per giocatori non in lista. Domani offro un milione per Ylmaz e magari il 2 settembre diventa ufficiale.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Esatto anche io non sono d'accordo...se no si può fare ma eventualmente resti con un giocatore in meno senza poterlo cambiare


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

qualcuno vuole ledesma?


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma dov'è praticamente ufficiale,...? Non lo leggo da nessuna parte!


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma dov'è praticamente ufficiale,...? Non lo leggo da nessuna parte!



I bookies han già pagato la scommessa, gli agenti stanno a Torino....


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I bookies han già pagato la scommessa, gli agenti stanno a Torino....



solo paddy power la da fatta, ci aveva azzeccato anche per tevez, ma non significa nulla secondo me


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

Lo tolgo dai, così dovete buttare i crediti che avete speso se lo volete


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

io posso dirti che nani in questo momento sta discutendo il rinnovo con lo united, c'è stato un interessamento della juve ma secondo me non lo prendono

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo tolgo dai, così dovete buttare i crediti che avete speso se lo volete



nooo lascialo cosi perdi un credito


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

L'ho tolto.

Annullata anche l'asta per pegolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'ho tolto.
> 
> Annullata anche l'asta per pegolo



ahahaha vendetta


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

No, il fatto è che qua si ragiona così:

Se io tizio posso offrire per caio va bene, se non posso offrire non va bene. È dimostrato dal fatto che per pegolo nessuno ha detto "a". 

Non funziona così, io ho sempre cercato di ragionare in modo ragionato e sicuramente super partes. Se voi volete vedere solo dalla vostra parte non è un problema, però se si stabiliscono delle regole devono essere uguali per tutti


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

comq devo dire una cosa per correttezza, ok la dico, mi avete messo hernanes a 40 al posto di 41


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, il fatto è che qua si ragiona così:
> 
> Se io tizio posso offrire per caio va bene, se non posso offrire non va bene. È dimostrato dal fatto che per pegolo nessuno ha detto "a".
> 
> Non funziona così, io ho sempre cercato di ragionare in modo ragionato e sicuramente super partes. Se voi volete vedere solo dalla vostra parte non è un problema, però se si stabiliscono delle regole devono essere uguali per tutti



Ugo apri l'asta per gli attaccanti dai


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, il fatto è che qua si ragiona così:
> 
> Se io tizio posso offrire per caio va bene, se non posso offrire non va bene. È dimostrato dal fatto che per pegolo nessuno ha detto "a".
> 
> Non funziona così, io ho sempre cercato di ragionare in modo ragionato e sicuramente super partes. Se voi volete vedere solo dalla vostra parte non è un problema, però se si stabiliscono delle regole devono essere uguali per tutti



ma io ero d'accordo..era a tuo rischio e pericolo, cosi come ero d'accordo per pegolo


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2013)

È di splendidi l'errore, nel topic mio è tutto giusto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Madonna, Splendidi va a dormire perché è stanco e succede un casino  Io dico di farla l'asta per Nani e ovviamente di mantenere quella per Pegolo ma di farla soprattutto seriamente, cioè ognuno offre quanto vuole, poi si può anche arrivare a 30 o 40... qualora Nani non arrivasse più si toglierebbe il giocatore a chi l'ha ottenuto restituendogli anche tutti i crediti, non capisco perché i crediti andrebbero persi.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Allora offro honda tanto a gennaio viene no?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Allora offro honda tanto a gennaio viene no?


Viene a gennaio appunto, che offri a fare adesso amico caro?


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Lo prendo ora e poi lo schiero a gennaio...che poi probabile arrivi entro il 2...io come detto aspetterei l'ufficialità, ma a me non cambia niente tanto non lo potrei prendere comunque.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
> 
> Ma se adesso non ci facessimo la guerra per gli ultimi centrocampisti così poi possiamo fare "quasi" quello che vogliamo nei confronti degli altri con gli attaccanti?


Scrivimi in privato chi vuoi in attacco


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> solo paddy power la da fatta, ci aveva azzeccato anche per tevez, ma non significa nulla secondo me


Coi soldi che gli diamo noi per Matri pagano Nani.

Ma non era meglio che lo prendevamo noi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Scrivimi in privato chi vuoi in attacco



dividiamoceli, io voglio balotelli


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dividiamoceli, io voglio balotelli



Mario è già mio


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mario è già mio



mi basterà offrire 61 e tu non portai alzare nemmeno un dito


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi basterà offrire 61 e tu non portai alzare nemmeno un dito



Vedremo caro Serafino.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2013)

Forse io non lo voglio Mario


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Forse io non lo voglio Mario



tutta pretattica


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] puoi togliere Obiang e Kucka dalle proposte perchè non potevo offrire per 4 centrocampisti ma per 2 (Martinho e Cigarini)


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Iniziamo con questi attaccanti dai


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

parliamo di cose serie: Ledesma, c'e' qualcuno che lo vuole ?


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> parliamo di cose serie: Ledesma, c'e' qualcuno che lo vuole ?



Ti posso dare Hetemaj


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> parliamo di cose serie: Ledesma, c'e' qualcuno che lo vuole ?


Cuadrado e Ledesma per Pirlo e Alvarez?


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Colpaccio Parolo a 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Si annulla l'asta di Ice per Marchionni dato che aveva già offerto per Taider e Bertolacci avendo 6 centrocampisti.


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cuadrado e Ledesma per Pirlo e Alvarez?



cosa ti ho fatto di male per meritarmi una proposta del genere?


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> cosa ti ho fatto di male per meritarmi una proposta del genere?


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ti posso dare Hetemaj



è bastato leggere questo post per capire che non devo lamentarmi, perchè c'è chi sta messo peggio di me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Colpaccio Parolo a 2


Sì sì, tutti colpacci fa Bluesman


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì sì, tutti colpacci fa Bluesman



Il vero fanta maestro è fabriman


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Intanto Darren non potrà comprare Balotelli per colpa della mia prima offerta  55 milioni


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Intanto Darren non potrà comprare Balotelli per colpa della mia prima offerta  55 milioni



Sei un mostro


----------



## gabuz (29 Agosto 2013)

55 mln sono anche pochi, Balotelli non può costare meno di Hamsik


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Gli attaccanti saranno roba per Dinho, Ale, Jaqen e Peppez ma è anche giusto dato che hanno tutti un centrocampo da cani


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli attaccanti saranno roba per Dinho, Ale, Jaqen e Peppez ma è anche giusto dato che hanno tutti un centrocampo da cani


Lodi Marchisio Pirlo non penso sia un centrocampo scarso


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli attaccanti saranno roba per Dinho, Ale, Jaqen e Peppez ma è anche giusto dato che hanno tutti un centrocampo da cani



Goffredo ma quando iniziamo con gli attaccanti? :-(


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Lodi Marchisio Pirlo non penso sia un centrocampo scarso


Lodi qualche assist lo farà, Pirlo è alla frutta e Marchisio verrà occultato dal mio Paolo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Goffredo ma quando iniziamo con gli attaccanti? :-(


Luca è deputato ad aprire i topic, vediamo che combina


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Intanto qua nessuno parla del mio Boateng... Ieri 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Luca apre domani alle 13


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Intanto qua nessuno parla del mio Boateng... Ieri


Sì, la prossima partita così la farà a natale


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, la prossima partita così la farà a natale



Vedremo..


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] vai vai, vai pure sopra gli 80 per mono


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Io dico che un grande attaccante lo riesco a prendere..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Intano nani sta rinnovando


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> 55 mln sono anche pochi, Balotelli non può costare meno di Hamsik



si, ma siamo mica tutti come @iceman che offrono 80 per hamsik


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

ma se ne avevi offerto 5 in meno di me...haha


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma se ne avevi offerto 5 in meno di me...haha



ah gia


----------



## Jaqen (29 Agosto 2013)

Chi interessato a Gonzalez? Titolare, ha il posto sicuro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Chi interessato a Gonzalez? Titolare, ha il posto sicuro.


Te lo scambio con Magnanelli


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Non so manco chi è sto gonzalez, dove gioca?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non so manco chi è sto gonzalez, dove gioca?



Lazio


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Ah , ma è un cesso quindi non lo voglio 

anzi , vi dirò di più...


mettiloooo mettilooo mettilooo nellll......... questo gonzalez mettilo nel....


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html#post255978

Rose aggiornate.

Ricapitolando:

PORTIERI: 1 portiere per [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] , 1 portiere per [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]

DIFENSORI: 1 difensore per [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] , 1 difensore per [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] 1 difensore per [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]

CENTROCAMPISTI: 
Rimangono 4 centrocampisti da assegnare per domani, attualmente i migliori offerenti sono i seguenti:

Rigoni: Fabri, Missiroli: gabuz, Marchionni: ice, Moralez: ice.

Ipotizzando che le offerte finissero così, avremmo 1 centrocampista per me, [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] , [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] e [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] , 2 per [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html#post255978
> 
> Rose aggiornate.
> 
> ...


Domani apri il topic per gli attaccanti?


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Ricapitolo crediti:

Peppez: 172 (almeno 3 da conservare)
Ale: 141
Jaqen: 136
Superdinho: 133
Gabuz: 112 (almeno 2 da conservare)
Livestrong: 103 (almeno 1 da conservare)
Splendidi: 90 (almeno 3 da conservare)
Darren: 62
Fabri: 28 (almeno 1 da conservare)
Iceman: 27 (almeno 1 da conservare)


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Domani apri il topic per gli attaccanti?



Ore 13.00 aprirò il topic degli attaccanti


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ore 13.00 aprirò il topic degli attaccanti



Sarà un inferno


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Vi straccio anche domani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ricapitolo crediti:
> 
> Peppez: 173 (almeno 3 da conservare)
> Ale: 141
> ...


Peppez 172 e Fabriman 28 con almeno 2 da conservare.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

Fabri mi hai fregato Cigarini


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vi straccio anche domani



hai meno crediti di fabriman e con questo ho detto tutto


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen recupera 12 crediti e perde boateng


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]

Mi prenderò Nani


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] ti interessa ledesma?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] ti interessa ledesma?



No, presumo mi interessi lo stesso giocatore che interessa a te dopo il 2 settembre....non ti aiuto


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No, presumo mi interessi lo stesso giocatore che interessa a te dopo il 2 settembre....non ti aiuto



ci interessa a tutti Nani, dunque. Vero, [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ci interessa a tutti Nani, dunque. Vero, [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ?



Le 4 lettere ci sono


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No, presumo mi interessi lo stesso giocatore che interessa a te dopo il 2 settembre....non ti aiuto


Pirlo?


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2013)

A 1 te lo prendo se vuoi


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma anche no


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fabri mi hai fregato Cigarini


Eh ma tu mi hai fregato Poli


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

MR.Peppez eroe assoluto, ahahha 13 punti di penalizzazione


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eh ma tu mi hai fregato Poli


Poli non ce l'ho io


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eh ma tu mi hai fregato Poli



poli è di [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> MR.Peppez eroe assoluto, ahahha 13 punti di penalizzazione


Si vabè non si capisce niente con questo regolamento, dette tante cose e modificate tante volte


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

14 perché hai postato un messaggio inopportuno... 

Ma non credo sia definitivo, però hai sbagliato lo stesso a sforare, comunque penso che qualcuno rilanci per qualche tuo giocatore in modo tale da annullare la penalizzazione


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si vabè non si capisce niente con questo regolamento, dette tante cose e modificate tante volte



Non accampare scuse ridicole.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 14 perché hai postato un messaggio inopportuno...
> 
> Ma non credo sia definitivo, però hai sbagliato lo stesso a sforare, comunque penso che qualcuno rilanci per qualche tuo giocatore in modo tale da annullare la penalizzazione


Anche altri hanno postato messaggi inopportuni....ma comunque io pensavo che i punti di penalizzazione ci fossero qualora un utente prendesse un giocatore sforando col budget, non offrendo. Ma io ovviamente non ho offerto consapevole di sforare..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non accampare scuse ridicole.


Non accampo nessuna scusa ridicola, dico ciò che penso. Che si è cambiato regolamento in corsa mille volte è vero.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

È troppo comodo offrire 100 per cani e porci quando poi non si è coperti. Se tu vai per acquistare un vestito, devi averli i soldi nel portafoglio.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

Io non dico di aver sbagliato (qua non lo fa nessuno  ) ma che c'è stata dall'inizio poca chiarezza sul regolamento è vero.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

non è che c'è poca chiarezza, è che voi ragionate in modo soggettivo, tenendo conto solo delle vostre esigenze e non di quelle degli altri


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> non è che c'è poca chiarezza, è che voi ragionate in modo soggettivo, tenendo conto solo delle vostre esigenze e non di quelle degli altri


Ma anche no. Io ho seguito il regolamento sempre, ad averlo capito prima sul fatto dei crediti ero ***** a darmi da solo 13 punti di penalizzazione? Non l'ho fatto comunque apposta eh, sia chiaro. Ho già detto cosa avevo capito


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Vabbè, comunque adesso vediamo come mi gira. Se vedo tante infrazioni di questo tipo è capace che le metta per davvero ste penalizzazioni


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È troppo comodo offrire 100 per cani e porci quando poi non si è coperti. Se tu vai per acquistare un vestito, devi averli i soldi nel portafoglio.


Metti che MrPeppez è pieno di cambiali nella vita


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbè, comunque adesso vediamo come mi gira. Se vedo tante infrazioni di questo tipo è capace che le metta per davvero ste penalizzazioni



Oh, io ve lo dico, se sforo lo faccio consapevolmente eh..cioè son pronto a prendermi qualche punto di penalizzazione pur di prendere un giocatore..


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh, io ve lo dico, se sforo lo faccio consapevolmente eh..cioè son pronto a prendermi qualche punto di penalizzazione pur di prendere un giocatore..



Che bestia.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Se sforo, sforo massimo di 3-4


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh, io ve lo dico, se sforo lo faccio consapevolmente eh..cioè son pronto a prendermi qualche punto di penalizzazione pur di prendere un giocatore..



Ma forse non ci siamo capiti. Anche se sfori, puoi offrire al massimo 250. Non è che ti aumenta il budget

Viene penalizzata la furbata


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbè, comunque adesso vediamo come mi gira. Se vedo tante infrazioni di questo tipo è capace che le metta per davvero ste penalizzazioni


Va bene


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma forse non ci siamo capiti. Anche se sfori, puoi offrire al massimo 250. Non è che ti aumenta il budget
> 
> Viene penalizzata la furbata



No boh allora non ho capito.
Se a me rimangono 25 crediti a disposizione, e ne spendo tipo 30, i punti di penalizzazione in pratica sarebbero 5 ? Io ho capito così, ovvio che cercherò di usare il buon senso, ma per come la vedo io, credo sarò costretto a sforare di 3-4


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2013)

Più che altro fioi, se succede una volta no problema...ma poi non diventa più un gioco ma una roba fatta a caso e ci si perde la voglia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non è che sei costretto a sforare per forza. Se ne hai 25 ne spendi 25, non 30.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Più che altro fioi, se succede una volta no problema...ma poi non diventa più un gioco ma una roba fatta a caso e ci si perde la voglia.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Non è che sei costretto a sforare per forza. Se ne hai 25 ne spendi 25, non 30.



Si lo so, infatti ho detto che cercherò di usare il buon senso, ma tanto i top non me li posso permettere, se sarà, sarà cosa da niente, tipo 3-4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Io sono a favore della penalizzazione, ad oggi avremmo Fabriman a -1 e Peppez a -13. Ragazzi non c'era nulla di poco chiaro, è stato detto fin dall'inizio, se voi non leggete non è un problema nostro. Darren ad esempio aveva capito 250 per ruolo e si è ritrovato a spendere 40 per Buffon però se l'è tenuto...


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2013)

Si però ice se tu sfori e mi fai alzare un'offerta non mi va tanto bene...


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Se tu hai 25 crediti puoi usare solo quelli.

Se offri 30, e me ne accorgo, ti annullo le offerte per 5 crediti e ti dò 5 punti di penalizzazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si lo so, infatti ho detto che cercherò di usare il buon senso, ma tanto i top non me li posso permettere, se sarà, sarà cosa da niente, tipo 3-4


Non hai capito che il budget è quello che hai? È inutile che sfori, se sfori il calciatore NON lo prendi.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh ok, ora ho capito, avevo capito male...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh ok, ora ho capito, avevo capito male...


Non puoi sforare, ecco...


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sono a favore della penalizzazione, ad oggi avremmo Fabriman a -1 e Peppez a -13. Ragazzi non c'era nulla di poco chiaro, è stato detto fin dall'inizio, se voi non leggete non è un problema nostro. Darren ad esempio aveva capito 250 per ruolo e si è ritrovato a spendere 40 per Buffon però se l'è tenuto...



Eh certo che me lo son tenuto, che dovevo fare.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Dovevi scambiarlo con Puggioni..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh certo che me lo son tenuto, che dovevo fare.


Caciara


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

ma se uno resta senza soldi e con 2-3 buchi da coprire?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Coprirà i buchi e i soldi che spenderà saranno penalizzazioni ovviamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Coprirà i buchi e i soldi che spenderà saranno penalizzazioni ovviamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Eh ma non è giusto...se io ho 30 milioni e devo prendere ancora un attaccante e un centrocampista, offro 30 milioni per di natale per esempio e poi mi prendo due cessi, il tutto ovviamente a scapito della persona che nelle stesse condizioni ha offerto 28 per di natale e gli altri 2 crediti li ha spesi per occupare gli slot.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>





iceman. ha scritto:


> Eh ma non è giusto...se io ho 30 milioni e devo prendere ancora un attaccante e un centrocampista, offro 30 milioni per di natale per esempio e poi mi prendo due cessi, il tutto ovviamente a scapito della persona che nelle stesse condizioni ha offerto 28 per di natale e gli altri 2 crediti li ha spesi per occupare gli slot.


Lo sapevo che avresti letto soltanto un messaggio, no, mi son sbagliato... comunque la situazione è semplice adesso che ci penso. Se hai tre buchi vuol dire che non puoi spendere più di 247 quindi nel caso in cui spendessi più di 247 ti verranno annullate quelle offerte più le penalizzazioni.


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che avresti letto soltanto un messaggio, no, mi son sbagliato... comunque la situazione è semplice adesso che ci penso. Se hai tre buchi vuol dire che non puoi spendere più di 247 quindi nel caso in cui spendessi più di 247 ti verranno annullate quelle offerte più le penalizzazioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che avresti letto soltanto un messaggio, no, mi son sbagliato... comunque la situazione è semplice adesso che ci penso. Se hai tre buchi vuol dire che non puoi spendere più di 247 quindi nel caso in cui spendessi più di 247 ti verranno annullate quelle offerte più le penalizzazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Facciamo un altro esempio: Io ho 90 crediti al momento ma ho da coprire due buchi a centrocampo e uno in difesa quindi devo avere almeno tre punti. Dunque nel mercato attaccanti non potrò spendere più di 87, nel caso perderò il giocatore e prenderò penalizzazione. Ecco  [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Facciamo un altro esempio: Io ho 90 crediti al momento ma ho da coprire due buchi a centrocampo e uno in difesa quindi devo avere almeno tre punti. Dunque nel mercato attaccanti non potrò spendere più di 87, nel caso perderò il giocatore e prenderò penalizzazione. Ecco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Se vabbè, che ignorante...


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vabbè, che ignorante...



Ma uno che pensa di avere 250 crediti per reparto può capirle certe cose ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se vabbè, che ignorante...





iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma uno che pensa di avere 250 crediti per reparto può capirle certe cose ?



Ho capito bestie che non siete altro


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2013)

Dinho ho già offerto io 40 per Higuain, devi offrire 41 se ne haimilmcoraggio


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Gomez è ormai mio


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gomez è ormai mio



Si si


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Si si



Beh offri di più se hai fegato


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dinho ho già offerto io 40 per Higuain, devi offrire 41 se ne haimilmcoraggio



ah..ho visto che era a 1..


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh offri di più se hai fegato



C'è ancora domani...


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Potete aggiornare il topic delle rose, con i relativi crediti rimasti? Grazie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Potete aggiornare il topic delle rose, con i relativi crediti rimasti? Grazie.



Tranquillo tu sei messo bene quanto l'economia greca


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Aspetto l'assegnazione di moralez per il riepilogo


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Ho aggiornato il primo post degli attaccanti, dando per scontato che Moralez vada a fabri per 2. Nel caso dovesse esserci un rilancio aggiornerò


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2013)

Qualcuno può linkarmi il sito della lega?


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2013)

Ho 147 crediti a disposizione + 1 per i centrocamposti


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Sta per succedere l'apocalisse, me lo sento, armageddon is coming...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma che due ********, Rossi e Tevez come Cerci ed Hernanes, stesse offerte mezzo secondo prima, madonna...

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] mica vuoi cedermene uno dei due?


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

presi balotelli e amauri e ancora ho una cinquantina di milioni da spendere


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Per fortuna mi hanno alzato Klose ed El Shaarawy


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Matri-Llorente


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Per oggi abbiamo finito, ultra soddisfatto


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] fa danni anche senza saperlo, ero convinto che mi avesse scippato cassano e convinto di non averlo preso ho offerto di piu per gli altri ed ho sforato


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

se mi rimangono un 40 milioni in mano che devo fare??? si possono riutilizzare a gennaio??


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

No, li devi distribuire equamente agli altri utenti, si fa cassa comune.


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se mi rimangono un 40 milioni in mano che devo fare??? si possono riutilizzare a gennaio??



te li paga cash [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] di tasca sua


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No, li devi distribuire equamente agli altri utenti, si fa cassa comune.



vai tranquillo, chi lo avrebbe mai detto che finivi a chiedere l'elemosina


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

No ma teq\gabuz e splendidi che si scannano per quel cessazzo di toni?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vai tranquillo, chi lo avrebbe mai detto che finivi a chiedere l'elemosina



Ma se ho avuto la forza di prendere matri a 18....altro che elemosina.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No ma teq\gabuz e splendidi che si scannano per quel cessazzo di toni?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



già..18 per un più che probabile panchinaro


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che due ********, Rossi e Tevez come Cerci ed Hernanes, stesse offerte mezzo secondo prima, madonna...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] mica vuoi cedermene uno dei due?



uno di quei due lo perdo, ero convinto che nonno [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] m'avesse scippato cazzano ed ho sforato di 10 cr


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> te li paga cash [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] di tasca sua



ok, perfetto


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

quindi 10 punti di penalizzazione 

serie b serie b serie b serie b!!!


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> quindi 10 punti di penalizzazione
> 
> serie b serie b serie b serie b!!!



" Sara piu bello vincere..."


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Cassano l'ho preso io a 21, perchè hai cancellato l'offerta?


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> " Sara piu bello vincere..."



13 punti a quello 10 all'altro, quest'anno vincere sarà una passeggiata


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Cassano l'ho preso io a 21, perchè hai cancellato l'offerta?



offerta tardiva, non e' tuo.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

L'ho fatta in tempo infatti mi sono calcolato i crediti, poi ho offerto per Higuain che ho anche preso.


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

allora mi scuso con [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]. era di [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] l'offerta piu alta . pero' in quel momento non ho visto l'orario dell'offerta, pensavo anche io fosse tuo in quei minuti concitati


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'ho fatta in tempo infatti mi sono calcolato i crediti, poi ho offerto per Higuain che ho anche preso.



bestiaaaaaa, higuain era mio, adesso mi ritrovo coi soldi in mano e non so come spenderli


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'ho fatta in tempo infatti mi sono calcolato i crediti, poi ho offerto per Higuain che ho anche preso.



no, tardiva pure per higuain, che e' mio pure lui.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Se vabèè, Higuain scadeva a e e 57 e ho offerto 62, l'ho rivista 10 mila volte la risposta. Livestrong ma gli orari li vedi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io ho offerto alle 12.57 una proposta di 62 crediti, tu di 55 dopo di me però sempre alle 12.57. Mi avete tolto due giocatori :S


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se vabèè, Higuain scadeva a e e 57 e ho offerto 62, l'ho rivista 10 mila volte la risposta. Livestrong ma gli orari li vedi?



continua a farle negli ultimi secondi, poi vedi che sfori, è inutile che te la prenda


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> continua a farle negli ultimi secondi, poi vedi che sfori, è inutile che te la prenda


Non sforo, ho 169 mln da spendere per gli attaccanti

Di Natale 30
Cassano 21
Higuain 62
Gilardino 15

me ne restano 41


Se ti riferisci all'orario fidati che sono sempre puntuale, quando perdo il minuto non dico nulla, vedi Denis e Toni


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

uhuhuhuhu mr peppez ha la rosa più cessa del fanta insieme a livestrong


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> no, tardiva pure per higuain, che e' mio pure lui.



ogni giocatore che è mio improvvisamente diventa tuo all'ultimo secondo


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

ma higuain di chi è?


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ogni giocatore che è mio improvvisamente diventa tuo all'ultimo secondo



abbiamo gli stessi gusti..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> ma higuain di chi è?



di [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma Gilardino è anche mio, tolto anche lui.

Non ci capisco nulla.


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non sforo, ho 169 mln da spendere per gli attaccanti
> 
> Di Natale 30
> Cassano 21
> ...



l'orario resta scritto nel post delle offerte, non è che me lo stia inventando.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'orario resta scritto nel post delle offerte, non è che me lo stia inventando.


Nemmeno io invento

se io alle 12.57 offro 62
e tu alle 12.57 offri 55

Higuain lo prendo io

Il problema è che vengono cancellati i post


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma Gilardino è anche mio, tolto anche lui.
> 
> Non ci capisco nulla.



Sei in bancarotta, come cecchi goriiiiiiiiiii seiiiiiii come cecchi goriiiiiiiiii


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sei in bancarotta, come cecchi goriiiiiiiiiii seiiiiiii come cecchi goriiiiiiiiii


Ripeto, ho più soldi di tutti e me ne restano ancora 41 visto che Cassano,Higuain e Gilardino sono certo di averli presi assieme a Di Natale


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sei in bancarotta, come cecchi goriiiiiiiiiii seiiiiiii come cecchi goriiiiiiiiii





- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ripeto, ho più soldi di tutti e me ne restano ancora 41 visto che Cassano,Higuain e Gilardino sono certo di averli presi assieme a Di Natale



qua non conta il " sono certo di ", contano gli orari che rimangono scritti nel post delle offerte e sia nel caso di cassano che di higuain erano oltre la scadenza.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Higuain era alle 12.57 l'ho rivisto tante volte per esserne certo, così come Cassano e Gilardino.

Riguardo sempre l'orario per vedere se l'ho preso in tempo in modo tale da farmi i calcoli e vedere se offrire per un altro giocatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 
> 
> qua non conta il " sono certo di ", contano gli orari che rimangono scritti nel post delle offerte e sia nel caso di cassano che di higuain erano oltre la scadenza.


Grazie...il mio messaggio è stato cancellato ed il tuo no, mah


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2013)

Disastroso. Per il prossimo anno vi propongo un altro metodo di asta, un po' meno confusionario


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Disastroso. Per il prossimo anno vi propongo un altro metodo di asta, un po' meno confusionario



ci potremmo trovare tutti a Pisa da me


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Anche perchè la mia offerta di 62 è stata prima della tua di 55 mi pare


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Anche perchè la mia offerta di 62 è stata prima della tua di 55 mi pare



si c'e' un complotto mondiale contro di te.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> si c'e' un complotto mondiale contro di te.


Io sono certo al 100% di aver offerto 62 mln per Higuain alle 12.57.

E' un gioco ma non sembra, ma io non voglio essere preso in giro così, 3 giocatori persi ingiustamente.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Mazza oh ne fai una questione di vita o di morte...tanto non si vince nulla eh , relax.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mazza oh ne fai una questione di vita o di morte...tanto non si vince nulla eh , relax.


Io sono rilassato. Ma perchè starmi zitto se sono certo di essere nella ragione?


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma non sto dicendo niente, con calma aspettiamo livestron*Z* e vediamo che dice.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non sto dicendo niente, con calma aspettiamo livestron*Z* e vediamo che dice.


Ma nemmeno io. Mi spiegavo con Ale tutto qui.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Allora, solo oggi ho visto che si sarebbero potute dare 2 penalizzazioni.. 

Meglio lasciarle perdere, sennò partiamo con metà utenti a - tot punti e non c'è il divertimento. Tanto ormai l'ondata è passata e dovrebbe esser più tranquilla la situazione.


[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] non hai preso llorente perche non avevi abbastanza soldi per coprire le spese. Avevi 23 crediti per l'attacco, spesi 18 per matri te ne rimangono 5 per gli altri 5. Quindi non potevi offrire 2 per llorente che va dunque a [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] hai sforato nell'offerta congiunta per tevez e rossi. Prendi solo rossi, perché è stato il primo per il quale hai offerto. Tevez va a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] i messaggi vengono cancellati per mantenere il topic un minimo comprensibile per tutti. Ho visto io che l'offerta tua per ttutti i tuoi obiettivi era 1 minuto più tardi della scadenza, percui stiamo parlando del nulla. Tra l'altro dovresti spiegarmi cosa verrebbe in tasca a me nel "fregarti", visto che nessuno di quelli per i quali hai offerto coincidevano con le mie offerte. Mi spiace per te che non sei riuscito a prendere praticamente nessuno, ma forse (e dico forse) se invece di arrivare all'ultimo secondo per risparmiare 2 spiccioli, si facesse un'asta regolare e seria, visto che avevi anche abbastanza soldi per farlo, non ci sarebbero problemi di questo tipo.


I calcoli dei soldi rimasti non sono affidabili al 100% perchè sto uscendo, ma dovrebbero esser giusti. Comunque quando splendidi inserirà i cambiamenti vari delle rose aggiornerò


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Io ho visto due volte il post per Higuain, scadenza ore 12.57 offerta 62 e dopo di me c'è stata quella di 55 credo. Comunque sono certo di aver offerto in tempo, certissimo. Mi dispiace tantissimo. Ho sempre offerto a 15 secondi dalla fine, dai portieri fino ad ora, strano che con gli attaccanti abbia avuto problemi, molto strano.

E poi ognuno l'asta la fa come vuole.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

La fa come vuole ma allora non si lamentasse di postare fuori orario. L'offerta di ale è arrivata in tempo, la tua alle 12.58


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Io sono certo di aver offerto alle 12.57 per Higuain, perchè l'ho controllato due volte per poter essere certo di scalare i crediti, idem cassano ed idem gilardino. Volevo anche Toni e Denis ma ho visto di essere arrivato un minuto tardi.

Ma non vale a niente, l'ho detto troppe volte. Mi dispiace tanto, volevo pure fare gli screenshot per sicurezza, ma ero certo dell'orario.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> La fa come vuole ma allora non si lamentasse di postare fuori orario. L'offerta di ale è arrivata in tempo, la tua alle 12.58


Alle 12.58 ho offerto per Muriel


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Ma davvero ho perso llorente? Avevano rilanciato per pinilla,paulinho,toni ..vabbè fa nulla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No ma teq\gabuz e splendidi che si scannano per quel cessazzo di toni?


Madonna Ice, non capisci proprio nulla...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] hai sforato nell'offerta congiunta per tevez e rossi. Prendi solo rossi, perché è stato il primo per il quale hai offerto. *Tevez va a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]*


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Se Llorente è passato a me allora annullo la mia offerta per Zaza di 1.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io sono certo di aver offerto alle 12.57 per Higuain, perchè l'ho controllato due volte per poter essere certo di scalare i crediti, idem cassano ed idem gilardino. Volevo anche Toni e Denis ma ho visto di essere arrivato un minuto tardi.
> 
> Ma non vale a niente, l'ho detto troppe volte. Mi dispiace tanto, volevo pure fare gli screenshot per sicurezza, ma ero certo dell'orario.
> 
> ...


Anche fosse vero come dici te, l'orario del post era 12.58 . E non è uscito "aggiornato" , come è uscito a te adesso. Anche avessi ragione, l'orario del post era 12.58, quindi in ritardo.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi inserisci i giocatori così vediamo i crediti


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

La certezza me la da il fatto che Higuain è stato dato ad Ale che ha offerto 55 e la sua proposta è uscita dopo la mia. In un post solo avevo offerto per Higuain,Gilardino e mi sembra Totti, e in precedenza avevo preso Cassano.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

No, allora è impossibile. L'offerta di ale è uscita prima della tua, sono sicurissimo. Può essere che quando hai premuto inviò fosse a 57, ma nel postare fosse a 58. Purtroppo ripeto, aspettando gli ultimi 5 secondi son questi i rischi


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

No offro 15 secondi prima. Livestrong sono certo di aver preso Higuain alle 12.57 così come Cassano e Gilardino, ma ormai che ci posso fare :S

Mi dispiace comunque, non ci sono stati problemi fino ad ora e io ho perso 3 giocatori buoni: non ditemi che ne faccio un problema, ma il fatto di esserne certo mi da dispiacere. Comunque magari il prossimo anno ci organizziamo meglio. Ora cercherò di fare un attacco decente.


Certo, con Di Natale,Higuain,Cassano e Gilardino e 41 crediti rimanenti vi avrei distrutto


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2013)

Punto nel mercato di riparazione allora


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No offro 15 secondi prima. Livestrong sono certo di aver preso Higuain alle 12.57 così come Cassano e Gilardino, ma ormai che ci posso fare :S
> 
> Mi dispiace comunque, non ci sono stati problemi fino ad ora e io ho perso 3 giocatori buoni: non ditemi che ne faccio un problema, ma il fatto di esserne certo mi da dispiacere. Comunque magari il prossimo anno ci organizziamo meglio. Ora cercherò di fare un attacco decente.
> 
> ...


Tu fai il conto soltanto dei secondi che l'hai inviato prima oppure hai guardato l'orario dopo il post? Così, per curiosità.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu fai il conto soltanto dei secondi che l'hai inviato prima oppure hai guardato l'orario dopo il post? Così, per curiosità.


Ho già detto che ho guardato dopo il post, per questo sono così sicuro. Ovvio che ad ogni offerta subito dopo controllo se sono nel tempo limite..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

*Luca Toni ufficialmente sul mercato*
Si facciano avanti i concorrenti qualora lo volessero comperare o scambiare 
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] hai fatto un macello: hai perso Tevez perché hai sforato facendo credere a me di averlo perso e costringendomi a spendere 15 per Toni, per fair play dovresti comprarmi Toni


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Luca Toni ufficialmente sul mercato*
> Si facciano avanti i concorrenti qualora lo volessero comperare o scambiare
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] hai fatto un macello: hai perso Tevez perché hai sforato facendo credere a me di averlo perso e costringendomi a spendere 15 per Toni, per fair play dovresti comprarmi Toni


Lo prendo io a 15 se vuoi

Forse


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho già detto che ho guardato dopo il post, per questo sono così sicuro. Ovvio che ad ogni offerta subito dopo controllo se sono nel tempo limite..


Allora non ti so dire... però forse si spiega, sai perché? Nell'asta per i difensori postai da casa di mio cugino, il problema è che col suo computer quando ancora non era scattato il minuto successivo(ad esempio 4), nonostante io avesse postato ancora nel minuto 3, il post compariva un minuto dopo(cioè nel 4)sul forum e io sul computer avevo ancora il minuto 3 in corso. Tutto questo nonostante il post l'avessi inviato 10 secondi prima.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Lo prendo io a 15 se vuoi
> 
> Forse


Ok, teniamo in stallo la trattative, fa le tue mosse


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora non ti so dire... però forse si spiega, sai perché? Nell'asta per i difensori postai da casa di mio cugino, il problema è che col suo computer quando ancora non era scattato il minuto successivo(ad esempio 4), nonostante io avesse postato ancora nel minuto 3, il post compariva un minuto dopo(cioè nel 4)sul forum e io sul computer avevo ancora il minuto 3 in corso. Tutto questo nonostante il post l'avessi inviato 10 secondi prima.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



cuadrado l'ho preso a 23, non a 25. correggi per favore su fantagazzetta 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Luca Toni ufficialmente sul mercato*
> Si facciano avanti i concorrenti qualora lo volessero comperare o scambiare
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] hai fatto un macello: hai perso Tevez perché hai sforato facendo credere a me di averlo perso e costringendomi a spendere 15 per Toni, per fair play dovresti comprarmi Toni



ci sara la fila per prendere Toni, non picchiatevi please


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] togli anche boateng a jaqen


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

l'altra sera [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] si vantava dell' acquisto del tronista, chissà adesso come sara contento


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

*Intanto aggiorniamo la situazione budget:*
Peppez: 142(3 crediti da risparmiare per un portiere, difensore e un centrocampista con altri cinque attaccanti da comprare).
Jaqen: 100(altri quattro attaccanti e un centrocampista da comprare).
Gabuz/Teq: 62(2 crediti da risparmiare per un difensore e un centrocampista, ancora 3 attaccanti da comprare).
Dinho: 59(nessun credito da dover risparmiare, ancora quattro attaccanti da acquistare).
Splendidi: 40 crediti(3 da risparmiare per un difensore e due centrocampisti, al di fuori di altri tre attaccanti da prendere).
Fabriman: 21(altri quattro attaccanti da comprare).
Ale: 20(altri due attaccanti da acquistare)
Darren: 12(nessun credito da risparmiare, ancora cinque attaccanti da comperare).
Iceman: 8(2 crediti da risparmiare per un difensore, un centrocampista e cinque attaccanti da comperare).
Luca: 7 crediti(1 da risparmiare per un centrocampista, al di fuori di altri tre attaccanti da prendere).


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Intanto aggiorniamo la situazione budget:*
> Peppez: 142(2 crediti da risparmiare per un difensore e un centrocampista con altri cinque attaccanti da comprare).
> Jaqen: 101(1 da risparmiare per un centrocampista e altri quattro attaccanti da comprare).
> Gabuz/Teq: 62(2 crediti da risparmiare per un difensore e un centrocampista, ancora 3 attaccanti da comprare).
> ...



hai inserito per sbaglio cuadrado a 25 e non a 23


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Intanto aggiorniamo la situazione budget:*
> Peppez: 142(3 crediti da risparmiare per un portiere, difensore e un centrocampista con altri cinque attaccanti da comprare).
> Jaqen: 100(altri quattro attaccanti e un centrocampista da comprare).
> Gabuz/Teq: 62(2 crediti da risparmiare per un difensore e un centrocampista, ancora 3 attaccanti da comprare).
> ...



Ho sbagliato i conti, allora [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Prende llorente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> hai inserito per sbaglio cuadrado a 25 e non a 23


Resta 20 anche con Cuadrado a 23  nel caso rifai il conteggio(ma l'ho appena fatto)e dovrebbe essere questo quello corretto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho sbagliato i conti, allora [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Prende llorente


Tolgo Llorente a Fabri e lo do ad Iceman?


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Resta 20 anche con Cuadrado a 23  nel caso rifai il conteggio(ma l'ho appena fatto)e dovrebbe essere questo quello corretto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



20 è quello giusto, inizialmente avevi scritto 18


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> 20 è quello giusto, inizialmente avevi scritto 18


 tutto a posto o no? Hai 20 crediti con Cuadrado acquistato a 23


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Resta 20 anche con Cuadrado a 23  nel caso rifai il conteggio(ma l'ho appena fatto)e dovrebbe essere questo quello corretto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> tutto a posto o no? Hai 20 crediti con Cuadrado acquistato a 23


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

*Aggiorniamo la situazione budget:*
Peppez: 142(3 crediti da risparmiare per un portiere, difensore e un centrocampista con altri cinque attaccanti da comprare).
Jaqen: 100(altri quattro attaccanti e un centrocampista da comprare).
Gabuz/Teq: 62(2 crediti da risparmiare per un difensore e un centrocampista, ancora 3 attaccanti da comprare).
Dinho: 59(nessun credito da dover risparmiare, ancora quattro attaccanti da acquistare).
Splendidi: 40 crediti(3 da risparmiare per un difensore e due centrocampisti, al di fuori di altri tre attaccanti da prendere).
Fabriman: 22(altri cinque attaccanti da comprare).
Ale: 20(altri due attaccanti da acquistare)
Darren: 12(nessun credito da risparmiare, ancora cinque attaccanti da comperare).
Iceman: 6(2 crediti da risparmiare per un difensore, un centrocampista e quattro attaccanti da comperare).
Luca: 7 crediti(1 da risparmiare per un centrocampista, al di fuori di altri tre attaccanti da prendere).

Ecco, adesso dovrebbe essere tutto a posto.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> tutto a posto o no? Hai 20 crediti con Cuadrado acquistato a 23



A 2 llorente però, non a 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Llorente due?


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Aggiorniamo la situazione budget:*
> Peppez: 142(3 crediti da risparmiare per un portiere, difensore e un centrocampista con altri cinque attaccanti da comprare).
> Jaqen: 100(altri quattro attaccanti e un centrocampista da comprare).
> Gabuz/Teq: 62(2 crediti da risparmiare per un difensore e un centrocampista, ancora 3 attaccanti da comprare).
> ...


Tutto corretto, fiuuu


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Criticate la difesa del Milan e poi fate follie per Toni  .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Criticate la difesa del Milan e poi fate follie per Toni  .


Ma Toni la sua decina di goal li farà, poi persi Tevez e Rossi ero costretto, salvo un passaggio a me dell'argentino soltanto in extremis


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Annuncio ufficiale: io ed [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] ci siamo accordati per duncan, che passa a me per 2 crediti.

Se qualcuno volesse offrire per lui, quotasse questo post entro la mezzanotte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Annuncio ufficiale: io ed [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] ci siamo accordati per duncan, che passa a me per 2 crediti.
> 
> Se qualcuno volesse offrire per lui, quotasse questo post entro la mezzanotte


Quindi resta la regola dell'asta, per me dal momento che vi siete accordati può passare a te già da subito.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2013)

Visto che Llorente è di nuovo di Iceman non vorrei più annullare la mia offerta per Zaza.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Visto che Llorente è di nuovo di Iceman non vorrei più annullare la mia offerta per Zaza.



sì, è già reinserito


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Oh, mi avete rimesso llorente, quindi togliete ibarbo.

PS: Dal momento che si son fatte tante eccezioni, eliminerei anche il punto di penalità a fabriman.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Ti tolgo quella per gervinho che è l'ultima in ordine di tempo


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Lo puoi anche rimettere, tanto adesso lo offro, visto che pepez ha offerto 2 per vucinic e gabbia.

PS: Altro gol di hamsik, 80 milioni spesi alla grande


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Si sfoga adesso, poi quando iniziamo noi si ferma


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si sfoga adesso, poi quando iniziamo noi si ferma



Se se, l'importante è crederci


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Si preannuncia sfida [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] sui rimasti


----------



## Ale (31 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si preannuncia sfida [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] sui rimasti



e mi raccomando, spendete tutto per l'attacco per lasciare a noi kaka martedi prossimo


----------



## Jaqen (31 Agosto 2013)

@iceman vuoi 18 per Matri?


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

"Matri è mio amico" cit


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Comunque [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] svegliati che c'hai una rosa ridicola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> PS: Altro gol di hamsik, 80 milioni spesi alla grande


Bravo, peccato che noi non abbiamo iniziato e ti sei già bruciato 4 goal 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] svegliati che c'hai una rosa ridicola


Io ho una rosa ridicola? Luca no el capisse un casso


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Prova a buttare giu la lista dei tuoi titolari che ci facciamo due risate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Prova a buttare giu la lista dei tuoi titolari che ci facciamo due risate


Castro-Ljajic-Bonnaventura-*POGBA* poi *TEVEZ* e vediamo chi altro prenderò in attacco. Te spendi 35 per Guarìn, eroe d'altri tempi


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

No ma la rosa di fabriman è da OSCAR ahahahha

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] ha messo su una bella squadra invece


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Voglio 11 nomi. Io spendo per i giocatori forti, non per reina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Reina; Palombo; Radu; Gobbi; Castro; Ljajic; Bonaventura; Pogba; Tevez e per ora mi fermo qui, vediamo che succede nei giorni del condor. Ah, Paulinho segna quanto il tuo Klose da 30 milioni.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

I migliori siamo io, ale, gabuz e darren (finora). Gli altri hanno qualche difetto, iceman avrebbe uno squadrone se non avesse preso diamanti buttando 40 crediti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Parlerà il campo.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Reina; Palombo; Radu; Gobbi; Castro; Ljajic; Bonaventura; Pogba; Tevez e per ora mi fermo qui, vediamo che succede nei giorni del condor. Ah, Paulinho segna quanto il tuo Klose da 30 milioni.



Difesa imperiale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Difesa imperiale


Si vede che usi altri parametri per giudicare, mi permetterai di dire: sbagliati  la mia difesa(e non solo quella titolare)sorprenderà tutti, imho è il reparto dove mi son mosse meglio.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I migliori siamo io, ale, gabuz e darren (finora). Gli altri hanno qualche difetto, iceman avrebbe uno squadrone se non avesse preso diamanti buttando 40 crediti



Ma che buttato e buttato....vedrai...quest'anno c'è il mondiale, s'impegnerà più dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma che buttato e buttato....vedrai...quest'anno c'è il mondiale, s'impegnerà più dell'anno scorso.


Per centrocampo e difesa ti sei comportato bene, non condivido i portieri e per l'attacco ti devi accontentare a causa dei punti spesi altrove.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per centrocampo e difesa ti sei comportato bene, non condivido i portieri e per l'attacco ti devi accontentare a causa dei punti spesi altrove.



Marchetti? Matri basta e avanza, i suoi 10\15 gol li farà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Marchetti? Matri basta e avanza, i suoi 10\15 gol li farà.


Sì ma non ti puoi affidare soltanto a lui anche se a 10 penso ci arriverà.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

ps : occhio a llorente, se si sveglia vi sbrana!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì ma non ti puoi affidare soltanto a lui anche se a 10 penso ci arriverà.



Ho llorente e non è fiinita qua.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Ora [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] si svenerà per paloschi


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Quasi quasi il titolare lo fa puggioni


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I migliori siamo io, ale, gabuz e darren (finora). Gli altri hanno qualche difetto, iceman avrebbe uno squadrone se non avesse preso diamanti buttando 40 crediti



sottovalutate il mio squadrone, dai meglio partire a fari spenti con piedi per terra


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Oh ragazzi, io sono aperto a scambi comunque. Stare troppo fermo non mi piace


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Manco a me, io sono pronto ad ascoltare tutte le offerte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Oh ragazzi, io sono aperto a scambi comunque. Stare troppo fermo non mi piace



llorente per muriel?


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Offerte serie


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

A me interessa cambiasso...serio.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Annuncio ufficiale: io ed [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] ci siamo accordati per duncan, che passa a me per 2 crediti.
> 
> Se qualcuno volesse offrire per lui, quotasse questo post entro la mezzanotte



Congelo l'affare fino alla fine dell'asta degli attaccanti, voglio vedere quanto spendo [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] 
[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Se ti interessa cambiasso offri, mica devo esser io a darti la pappa pronta


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

eh ma a te interessa qualcuno dei miei ? sai già che i top non li vendo, quindi non penso ti interessi qualcuno


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

Chi intendi per i top? Anche lulic?


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2013)

Si.


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ora [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] si svenerà per paloschi



L'idolo ha già fatto bum bum


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si.



Diventa dura allora. Se vuoi un big, devi sganciare un big


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Pinzi?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Ogbonna e cambiasso per Caceres e lulic


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ogbonna e cambiasso per Caceres e lulic



prendersi una notte di riflessione dopo questa offerta è il minimo che possa fare. Come dice sempre Gordon Ramsay: " eeehhh, è dura stavolta"


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ogbonna e cambiasso per Caceres e lulic



No, ma una soluzione penso la troveremo. Lulic è incedibilissimo"cit

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> No, ma una soluzione penso la troveremo. Lulic è incedibilissimo"cit



Rilancio...florenzi lo cedi? Ho in mente un super scambio


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Proponi


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Per florenzi preferirei gli 11 crediti spesi, ma sentiamo sta offerta mega


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Muriel più florenzi più spolli per candreva e caceres.













Anticipazione (Spoiler)



AHAHAHHAHA[\spoiler]


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)




----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Io cedo Marchisio, Pirlo e Di Natale


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma per soldi o scambi?


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Entrambi...più scambi


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

pirlo e toto' per uno tra diamanti/candreva e lulic?


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Chi hai avanti?


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Posso scambiare un difensore per un attaccante?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io cedo Marchisio, Pirlo e Di Natale



Guarda se vuoi uno dei miei per Di Natale.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

Ledesma ve gusta?


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

chi vuole armero??


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Ledesma ve gusta?


Te lo lasciò Kakà.... Non ti preoccupare...


Oppure no....


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chi vuole armero??



lo prendo io. Vuoi un giocatore o i soldi che hai speso ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Te lo lasciò Kakà.... Non ti preoccupare...
> 
> 
> Oppure no....



Kaka non è in lista


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> lo prendo io. Vuoi un giocatore o i soldi che hai speso ?



o benatia e ci aggiungo anche i 2 crediti o me lo tengo..


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> o benatia e ci aggiungo anche i 2 crediti o me lo tengo..



me lo tengo dove gioca?


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> me lo tengo dove gioca?



Gioca in tasca


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guarda se vuoi uno dei miei per Di Natale.


Gomez


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> me lo tengo dove gioca?



quindi vuoi me lo tengo?


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Gioca in tasca



quella di dietro o quella davanti ? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quindi vuoi me lo tengo?



si, me lo tengo


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> quella di dietro o quella davanti ?



E lo chiedi anche?


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E lo chiedi anche?



Il mondo è bello perchè è vario


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Gomez


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

Chi fa un rilancino sul Niang 1 che ho fatto ? Grazie per la collaborazione


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Chi hai avanti?



ho matri e llorente ma sono incedibilissimi. 

Allora?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> Chi fa un rilancino sul Niang 1 che ho fatto ? Grazie per la collaborazione



Ma chi rilancia quel cesso?

E Se ti proponessi zuniga per pirlo e diamanti per di natale? @peppez


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ho matri e llorente ma sono incedibilissimi.
> 
> Allora?
> 
> ...



Beh, vedendo quelli rimasti dopo la tornata di ieri, Niang è oro colato dato che solo uno/due riusciranno a prendere milito/vucinic ed il resto sono giocatori modesti.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Si ma non segna manco a porta vuota, è ridicolo


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma non segna manco a porta vuota, è ridicolo



con 6 crediti e 4 attaccanti da prendere, per te sarebbe perfetto niang a 2


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Ice, vuoi icardi?


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Per Llorente? Pinzi? Santana ? Son tutto a orecchie


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per Llorente? Pinzi? Santana ? Son tutto a orecchie



quanti topplayers!


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Gabuz, teq, insigne? Vi do 23... Pensavo fosse alle 13:05! Damn!


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mamma pure Quagliarella on fire ho comprato a 1.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Per fortuna son riuscito a prendere Callejon e Vucinic.... Manolo lasciato a mrpeppez amico mio ciao amico mio, ma avevo paura qualcuno mi fregasse l'esterno...


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

@Darren ma che mincchia te ne fai di ibarbo? che palle oh

- - - Aggiornato - - -

oh jaqen ma icardi per chi ? ho anche Quagliarella toppleia


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

io sau 20 l'ho scritto alle 13 e 9, poi ho scritto sotto eder 4 ed è diventato 13 e 10..come si fa in questi casi..mi vale almeno sau??


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2013)

Cedo Yepes, Chiellini o Bonucci (a scelta) e Zapata, per un attaccante big qualsiasi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Adesso vediamo che dice Luca perché io ho visto Sau ed Eder alle 13:10.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

ma non si poteva più fare mi sembra..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cedo Yepes, Chiellini o Bonucci (a scelta) e Zapata, per un attaccante big qualsiasi.



AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

ti do llorente per bonucci


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo che dice Luca perché io ho visto Sau ed Eder alle 13:10.



si perchè con eder che ho scritto dopo è diventato e 10, più che altro per sapere quanti altri attaccanti devo prendere, se non mi vale fa nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso vediamo che dice Luca perché io ho visto Sau ed Eder alle 13:10.



Ma eder è mio scusa, si era detto che non si poteva più aggiornare! [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Non fatemi perdere pure Sau


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma eder è mio scusa, si era detto che non si poteva più aggiornare! [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]



eder è tuo sicuro..no ho aggiornato, ho scritto altro mess


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> eder è tuo sicuro..no ho aggiornato, ho scritto altro mess


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non fatemi perdere pure Sau



oh attendo risposte .....zuniga per pirlo e diamanti per di natale?


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma non si poteva più fare mi sembra..
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



non voleva fare il modificatore della difesa allora


----------



## gabuz (1 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] attendo risposte anch'io


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> oh attendo risposte .....zuniga per pirlo e diamanti per di natale?


No per Di Natale voglio un attaccante....Pirlo e Marchisio per Diamanti?


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

No. Zuniga per Pirlo?


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

No grazie


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Però per pirlo e Marchisio ci penso un attimo, non è un no definitivo.

Ok, si può fare, se sei d'accordo possiamo ufficializzare.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Però per pirlo e Marchisio ci penso un attimo, non è un no definitivo.
> 
> Ok, si può fare, se sei d'accordo possiamo ufficializzare.


Ok


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

*Con una nota di merito, Gli Scarafaggi Assassini , annunciano lo scambio Diamanti\Prlo-Marchisio*
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] adesso avrei un credito in più giusto, dal momento che a centrocampo ho occupato lo slot, vero?


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Con una nota di merito, Gli Scarafaggi Assassini , annunciano lo scambio Diamanti\Prlo-Marchisio*
> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] adesso avrei un credito in più giusto, dal momento che a centrocampo ho occupato lo slot, vero?


Quanti crediti perdo?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] livaja è tuo o mio? In tutta onestà, dovessi attenermi alle regole, dovrebbe essere mio, ma è anche vero che è uscito aggiornato... Mi affidò alla tua parola.

Pr gli altri vediamo dopo, ora vado a pranzo


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] livaja è tuo o mio? In tutta onestà, dovessi attenermi alle regole, dovrebbe essere mio, ma è anche vero che è uscito aggiornato... Mi affidò alla tua parola.
> 
> Pr gli altri vediamo dopo, ora vado a pranzo



con sau com'è finita??


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Regalo Hetamaj ho fatto una cappella...


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen Quagliarella per Icardi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] livaja è tuo o mio? In tutta onestà, dovessi attenermi alle regole, dovrebbe essere mio, ma è anche vero che è uscito aggiornato... Mi affidò alla tua parola.
> 
> Pr gli altri vediamo dopo, ora vado a pranzo


Cioè? che è successo? Io ho offerto 3 in scadenza di orario mi pare? Mmm


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] se perdo crediti non so se fare lo scambio? quanti ne perdo?


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma in che senso perdi? Ormai è ufficiale, è uscito il comunicato.
Scherzo, allora in attacco hai sau, di natale e gabbiadini (visto su fantagazzetta) e ti rimangono 117 crediti.
22 per pirlo e 13 per Marchisio, io diamanti l'ho preso a 40, fatti i calcoli...


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Ne perderei 5...possiamo aspettare la fine dell'asta gentilmente?


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma in che senso perdi? Ormai è ufficiale, è uscito il comunicato.
> Scherzo, allora in attacco hai sau, di natale e gabbiadini (visto su fantagazzetta) e ti rimangono 117 crediti.
> 22 per pirlo e 13 per Marchisio, io diamanti l'ho preso a 40, fatti i calcoli...



Ma poi non ho capito, questa storia, cioè se io te le vendo a 40 e mi prendo pirlo e Marchisio per un totale di 35, recupero anche 5 crediti o si scambia e basta? Boh

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ne perderei 5...possiamo aspettare la fine dell'asta gentilmente?



Certo, basta che non li vendi ad altri...


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Jaqen Quagliarella per Icardi?



No...ormai me lo tengo...


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma poi non ho capito, questa storia, cioè se io te le vendo a 40 e mi prendo pirlo e Marchisio per un totale di 35, recupero anche 5 crediti o si scambia e basta? Boh
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Anche se l'asta ormai è bella che finita, non è rimasto più nessuno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma se tipo mettessi in vendita Pogba, ci sarebbe qualcuno con qualche proposta interessante?


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No...ormai me lo tengo...



Non capisci nulla, sei come allegri


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo, basta che non li vendi ad altri...


No no tranquillo  Grazie!


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se tipo mettessi in vendita Pogba, ci sarebbe qualcuno con qualche proposta interessante?



Vedi Fabriman che ttttiddice 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No no tranquillo  Grazie!



Ma nel caso si facesse lo scambio, io recupero 5 crediti anche?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vedi Fabriman che ttttiddice
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Sì, mi offre al massimo una cassa di banane.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Ma non hai letto qualche post fa? Ha detto che vende tipo chiellini bonucci zapata e lichtcoso per un grande attaccante...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Una proposta ai limiti dell'indecente [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Pogba-Luci-Magnanelli x Hernanes-Valdes-Kone 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non hai letto qualche post fa? Ha detto che vende tipo chiellini bonucci zapata e lichtcoso per un grande attaccante...


Non me ne faccio nulla di quella gente.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Quando finisce l'asta?


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una proposta ai limiti dell'indecente [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Pogba-Luci-Magnanelli x Hernanes-Valdes-Kone
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



luci e magnanelli non mi convincono..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> luci e magnanelli non mi convincono..


In effetti, però non mi posso privare anche di Castro, Bonaventura o Ljajic... al limite vediamo chi riesco a prendere per completare il centrocampo e ti propongo loro.

Ps: Luci e Magnanelli non faranno goal o assist però son titolari sicuri, capitani delle loro squadre.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Vuoi 15 per Ljajic?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Scusa, 24.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Jaqen Quagliarella per Icardi?



Vi scambiate le stelle ? :d


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vuoi 15 per Ljajic?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Scusa, 24.


Mi servono contropartite per Ljajic.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In effetti, però non mi posso privare anche di Castro, Bonaventura o Ljajic... al limite vediamo chi riesco a prendere per completare il centrocampo e ti propongo loro.
> 
> Ps: Luci e Magnanelli non faranno goal o assist però son titolari sicuri, capitani delle loro squadre.



se aggiungi lajjic a pogba ci potrei pensare seriamente..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se aggiungi lajjic a pogba ci potrei pensare seriamente..


Già mi privo di Pogba, Ljajic non posso proprio inserirlo. Anzi, io volevo inserire anche Kone e Valdes per livellare un po' il disavanzo di punti spesi per Pogba(60)ed Hernanes(41)


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Vi scambiate le stelle ? :d


Sfotti? Non sei in condizione di farlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Già mi privo di Pogba, Ljajic non posso proprio inserirlo.



30 crediti per ljajic più kone??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 30 crediti per ljajic più kone??


Non posso accettare crediti perché mi aumenterebbe il budget.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non posso accettare crediti perché mi aumenterebbe il budget.



e allora, io vorrei ljajic ma non mi vorrei privare neanche di hernanes..se c'è qualche altro che ti interessa, posso inserire anche aquilani..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e allora, io vorrei ljajic ma non mi vorrei privare neanche di hernanes..se c'è qualche altro che ti interessa, posso inserire anche aquilani..


Un Hernanes-Pogba alla pari?


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sfotti? Non sei in condizione di farlo



Rotfl, Ale si è appena preso quel bidet di niang


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

no..hernanes e balotelli sono intoccabili e incedibilissimi


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

A me interessano Pogba e Ljajic


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A me interessano Pogba e Ljajic



Miraccomando, vedi che vuoi fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A me interessano Pogba e Ljajic


Per Paul cosa offriresti?


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Fate voi eventuali richieste


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fate voi eventuali richieste



Traditore


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Traditore


Quei due non li offro tranquillo


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè? che è successo? Io ho offerto 3 in scadenza di orario mi pare? Mmm



L'orario del post è a 5, però se mi dici che hai offerto a 3 ti credo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'orario del post è a 5, però se mi dici che hai offerto a 3 ti credo


C'è da risolvere la questione Sau.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> C'è da risolvere la questione Sau.



Oh ragazzi, ho appena finito di pranzare, adesso vedo


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Oh ragazzi, ho appena finito di pranzare, adesso vedo



Mazza oh e che ti sei mangiato? Natale deve ancora arrivare...


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Sau non è di peppez?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] cancella dei messaggi, hai la posta piena.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Fatto.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Per la questione livaja io mi affido alla parola di [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]

Per la questione Sau vedetevela voi. O si riapre l'asta, o fatemi sapere come vi mettete d'accordo.
[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] e [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] niente scambi 2x1. O 2x2 o niente, cerchiamo di non complicarci troppo la vita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Per Sau dice Dinho di aver mandato in tempo, è stata poi l'offerta di Eder a farla sembrare fuori tempo, ci si deve fidare sulla parola. Mettetevi d'accordo entrambi [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] dato che riguarda voi...


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Personalmente non vorrei perdere pure Sau


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per la questione livaja io mi affido alla parola di [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]
> 
> Per la questione Sau vedetevela voi. O si riapre l'asta, o fatemi sapere come vi mettete d'accordo.
> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] e [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] niente scambi 2x1. O 2x2 o niente, cerchiamo di non complicarci troppo la vita



Ma non vedo dove sia il problema, completo il centrocampo, un credito in più e finita lì, devo tappare solo in difesa....comunque...vediamo che di peppez.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'orario del post è a 5, però se mi dici che hai offerto a 3 ti credo



No aspe allora non è mio, io ho cercato di postare in tempo, tu dici xke è aggiornato a e 5? Sarà per le nuove offerte che avevo fatto?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Personalmente non vorrei perdere pure Sau


nemmeno io vorrei perdere livaja, ma d'altronde in sti casi cosa vuoi fare...


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> nemmeno io vorrei perdere livaja, ma d'altronde in sti casi cosa vuoi fare...


Già credevo di aver preso Higuain, Cassano e Gilardino

poi con la questione Hernanes non si era deciso di mandare un nuovo messaggio?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No aspe allora non è mio, io ho cercato di postare in tempo, tu dici xke è aggiornato a e 5? Sarà per le nuove offerte che avevo fatto?


sì, l'orario è 5. Pero non c'è modo di vedere quale fosse il post iniziale. Dimmi te, io sto alla tua parola


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Già credevo di aver preso Higuain, Cassano e Gilardino
> 
> poi con la questione Hernanes non si era deciso di mandare un nuovo messaggio?



ha mandato un nuovo messaggio, infatti è uscito "aggiornato"


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Vediamo che dice Superdinho...se troviamo un accordo, anche se io non vorrei mollare Sau


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non vedo dove sia il problema, completo il centrocampo, un credito in più e finita lì, devo tappare solo in difesa....comunque...vediamo che di peppez.



non è così semplice, perchè devi assegnare un valore ad ogni giocatore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> ha mandato un nuovo messaggio, infatti è uscito "aggiornato"



Avevo mandato un successivo messaggio per l'asta dei giocatori che scadevano alle 13:05 l'offerta per Livaja era rimasta tale.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Vabbè ma l'asta quando finisce?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Avevo mandato un successivo messaggio per l'asta dei giocatori che scadevano alle 13:05 l'offerta per Livaja era rimasta tale.



ma l'avevi mandata in tempo quell'offerta o no?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma l'asta quando finisce?



domani ultimo giorno per le nuove offerte, da martedi bisogna completare le rose


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> ma l'avevi mandata in tempo quell'offerta o no?



Si era a 03 poi a 05 ho postato di nuovo ma siccome non aveva postato nessuno mi ha aggiornato quel post. Però se non ti fidi te lo lascio non è un problema ;-)


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Personalmente non vorrei perdere pure Sau



io non è che ci tengo tantissimo, ma siccome l'ho fatta in tempo dovrebbe essere mio, poi non so come si fa in questi casi, se vuoi te lo lascio dai, sono buono


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si era a 03 poi a 05 ho postato di nuovo ma siccome non aveva postato nessuno mi ha aggiornato quel post. Però se non ti fidi te lo lascio non è un problema ;-)


No ok, mi fido!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] con Sau quindi che si fa?


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] se per caso lo scambio andasse in porto, (2x2) io recupero qualche credito? Se per es. Diamanti e Santana li ho pagati in tutto 41, e pirlo e Marchisio peppez gli ha pagati 35, recupero 6? 

Se si @Peppez, lo scambio lo possiamo chiudere entro le 24.00? Non per altro ma avrei più possibilità di prendere un attaccante discreto anziché il solito cesso...altrimenti aspetto...ti va bene?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

No, scambi solo alla pari


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] con Sau quindi che si fa?



Mettetevi d'accordo tu è superdinho. Se non riuscite, si rifà l'asta.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Ok, quindi anche se li scambio, sempre 3 crediti mi rimangono, ergo posso aspettre.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi anche se li scambio, sempre 3 crediti mi rimangono, ergo posso aspettre.


Bene, ci sentiamo a fine asta


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

PS : Barrientos è stato ceduto...


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> PS : Barrientos è stato ceduto...



Dunque gabuz recupera 10 crediti.
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] vuoi florenzi?


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Non è ancora ufficiale


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dunque gabuz recupera 10 crediti.
> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] vuoi florenzi?



Ma sei cancaro!


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Settembre 2013)

Sau è di Mrpeppez per 15 crediti, ci siamo messi d'accordo..


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Sau è di Mrpeppez per 15 crediti, ci siamo messi d'accordo..


Confermo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2013)

Immobile non è stato preso per 5? Leggo 1 nelle rose...


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Immobile non è stato preso per 5? Leggo 1 nelle rose...


Offerta in ritardo


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Si, immobile a 5. Assegno a 15 sau allora


Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma sei cancaro!



Se non ti sbrighi...


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] i crediti nella prima pagina degli attaccanti non sono aggiornati?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Settembre 2013)

Ora si


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2013)

Emeghara doppietta, bene bene.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Ah pure herteaux ha segnato....bene bene


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

si ma robinho a 1 che colpo è stato??


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Io a 1 ho preso emeghara Quagliarella gervinho, gente imbottande...


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io a 1 ho preso emeghara Quagliarella gervinho, gente imbottande...



eh ma hai visto che gol di kone preso a 2, non per farti precoccupare ma robinho mexes e balotelli sono tre giocatori miei oggi tutti e tre a segno, stai gia tremando vero ??


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Ti offro 3 per Emeghara  oppure scambio con Ibarbo.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2013)

Le prime giornate non contano niente...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Pazzini per Amauri?


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Ti offro 3 per Emeghara  oppure scambio con Ibarbo.



 RITENTA


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> RITENTA



Barbone!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

Ma Kakà sarà attaccante o centrocampista?


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Non te lo puoi permettere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non te lo puoi permettere.



a 1 se nn lo prende nessuno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Non so perchè non abbia voluto difendere Bianchi


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Ma Fabriman? Lol


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Fabriman? Lol



Credo sia morto


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Pazzini per Amauri?



Amauri è incedibilissimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Amauri è incedibilissimo



Interessa qualcuno dei miei?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Voglio Bianchi [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Io voglio qualcuno, lasciatemi 3 attaccanti barboni


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Se quaglia va alla roma, ho trovato un eccellente titolare a 1, speriamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se quaglia va alla roma, ho trovato un eccellente titolare a 1, speriamo.



Chi ti dice che non lo prenda io?


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Interessa qualcuno dei miei?



che vuoi per maicosuel??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Sono convinto che [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] sia disposto a fare follie per l'_idolo_

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Domani non si devono recuperare difensori e centrocampisti?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Sí, stasera apro un topic riepilogativo per il completamento delle rose, che dovrete completare OBBLIGATORIAMENTE entro giovedi alle 19.00

Ultime offerte per non in lista Mercoledi alle 19.00 dunque

Chi non dovesse completare la rosa, si vedrà assegnati i giocatori a tavolino, con l'impiegamento di tutti i crediti rimasti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] sia disposto a fare follie per l'_idolo_
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Domani non si devono recuperare difensori e centrocampisti?



se lo vuole che si faccia avanti, noi ascoltiamo tutte le offerte


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi ti dice che non lo prenda io?



Ma se l'ho già preso io.....hahahah te mi sai che stai rosicando per i 40 spesi da buffon


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

@Peppez, per lo scambio fammi sapere tu, Livestrong dice 2x2 quindi pirlo e Marchisio per diamanti e uno tra marchionni e santana a tua scelta.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] vuoi che ti finanzi Kakà?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Anzi, sono disposto a finanziare chiunque voglia Kakà... Con centrocampisti in cambio...pago cash


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Peppez, per lo scambio fammi sapere tu, Livestrong dice 2x2 quindi pirlo e Marchisio per diamanti e uno tra marchionni e santana a tua scelta.


Al momento resto così, vediamo alla fine

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] vuoi che ti finanzi Kakà?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Anzi, sono disposto a finanziare chiunque voglia Kakà... Con centrocampisti in cambio...pago cash


Ti do Pirlo


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] vuoi che ti finanzi Kakà?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Anzi, sono disposto a finanziare chiunque voglia Kakà... Con centrocampisti in cambio...pago cash



ti interessa ledesma?


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

kakà inserito tra i centocampisti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

È inutile che vi dimeniate, Peppez ha la possibilità di metterlo a quel servizio a tutti per Kakà


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È inutile che vi dimeniate, Peppez ha la possibilità di metterlo a quel servizio a tutti per Kakà


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma se l'ho già preso io.....hahahah te mi sai che stai rosicando per i 40 spesi da buffon


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Voglio Bianchi [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]



Manda un pm a me e teq e parliamone 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] sia disposto a fare follie per l'_idolo_
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Domani non si devono recuperare difensori e centrocampisti?


Mi spiace per te ma l'idolo non lo voglio... per il suo bene. Gli porto una sfiga maledetta


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Manda un pm a me e teq e parliamone


Ti pago i 7 crediti


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ti pago i 7 crediti



Così non prenoto neanche da Giannino


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Così non prenoto neanche da Giannino


chi vuoi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per te ma l'idolo non lo voglio... per il suo bene. Gli porto una sfiga maledetta


Sarà, mi godrò da solo i suoi venti goal di quest'anno


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

se vi regalo 5 crediti l'uno mi lasciate kaka??


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> chi vuoi?



Il tavolo è prenotato per dopo le 23 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarà, mi godrò da solo i suoi venti goal di quest'anno



Capocannoniere e torna al Milan a prendersi la 9


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se vi regalo 5 crediti l'uno mi lasciate kaka??


non si lascia kakaaaaaaaaaa'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Il tavolo è prenotato per dopo le 23


A dopo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] si può già offrire per Portieri,Difensori e centrocampisti?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Poco chiaro il punto quattro. Perché dovrebbe poter rilanciare chi ha perso il calciatore giovedì alle 20:00?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Perché così evitate di fare i falchi pure in questo caso. Le rose devono essere completate tutte entro venerdì mattina, altrimenti non riusciamo ad iniziare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

E una volta che ha contro rilanciato? L'altro che fa?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Leggi i punti 5 e 6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Insomma: X perde un giocatore all'ultimo minuto a causa di Y; X contro rilancia e lo prende; Y deve accontentarsi. È questo il ragionamento?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Esatto. Oppure, invece di aspettare l'ultimo minuto, Y partecipa ad un'asta leale con X invece di aspettare gli ultimi 10 secondi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Esatto. Oppure, invece di aspettare l'ultimo minuto, Y partecipa ad un'asta leale con X invece di aspettare gli ultimi 10 secondi


Uhm... sì, è un'idea. Si poteva applicare anche per il resto del mercato questa regola


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Ma le offerte dove lo facciamo? Nel topic dell'aggiornamento o nei rispettivi topic? M

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma quindi per es. giovinco non è ancora mio vero ?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] manca un difensore a me, Splendidi e iceman (che può offrire solo 1), se ci accordiamo con Splendidi può già assegnarci il difensore? Oppure chi vuole ancora può togliere un difensore e fare l'asta per qualsiasi altro giocatore? (anche se forse sarebbe giusta prima far finire chi ha i buchi..)


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Nel topic del completamento


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uhm... sì, è un'idea. Si poteva applicare anche per il resto del mercato questa regola



È un esperimento per l'anno prossimo


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma le offerte dove lo facciamo? Nel topic dell'aggiornamento o nei rispettivi topic? M
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ma quindi per es. giovinco non è ancora mio vero ?


Si giovinco e tuo


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si giovinco e tuo



Ecco, quindi mi rimangono 2 crediti..perché c'è scritto 3 contando giovinco da quello che ho capito, ergo 2 giusto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È un esperimento per l'anno prossimo


Se saremo in numero adeguato per fare il fanta anche l'anno prossimo, questa potrà anche essere la nuova regola.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] manca un difensore a me, Splendidi e iceman (che può offrire solo 1), se ci accordiamo con Splendidi può già assegnarci il difensore? Oppure chi vuole ancora può togliere un difensore e fare l'asta per qualsiasi altro giocatore? (anche se forse sarebbe giusta prima far finire chi ha i buchi..)



No, si fa tutto tramite asta.

Comunque a te manca anche un portiere, visto che pegolo è andato al Sassuolo e non al Torino. Asta da rifare per lui


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ecco, quindi mi rimangono 2 crediti..perché c'è scritto 3 contando giovinco da quello che ho capito, ergo 2 giusto?



2 per 2 buchi


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Io ho offerto, oh lasciatemeli eh..


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Io scambio Perin


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

AHAH rischia di arrivare a 400 gol subiti.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Mi è venuta in mente un'idea: potremmo fare aste giornaliere invece che farle concludere tutte lo stesso giorno, così facendo ovviamente toglieremmo la regola del contro rilancio.

Che dite?


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Ma io farei tipo una cosa rapida...io offro x, a-b-c dicono lascio e x è mio, senza aspettare ore e ore..


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Mettine d accordo te 10 

No comunque facciamo le 24 ore di asta dai. La nuova regola in caso la facciamo l'anno prossimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mettine d accordo te 10
> 
> No comunque facciamo le 24 ore di asta dai. La nuova regola in caso la facciamo l'anno prossimo


Anche sciacallaggio all'ultimo minuto?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Bella idea ma ormai meglio per il prossimo anno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Bella idea ma ormai meglio per il prossimo anno


Bisognava fare aste no limits dove a vincere è chi è disposto a pagare di più, non chi fotte l'altro all'ultimo minuto  testeremo l'anno prossimo.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Io l'anno prossimo mi auguro di non esserci (perché vorrebbe dire che ho trovato l'america) ma qualora ci fossi, farei qualcosa tipo le buste chiuse, a sorpresa. 

Tipo ogni 5 minuti si assegna un gioatore, a un orario prestabilito ognuno di noi fa un'offerta, chi offre di più se lo piglia, quelli che non ci sono si attaccano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io l'anno prossimo mi auguro di non esserci (perché vorrebbe dire che ho trovato l'america) ma qualora ci fossi, farei qualcosa tipo le buste chiuse, a sorpresa.
> 
> Tipo ogni 5 minuti si assegna un gioatore, a un orario prestabilito ognuno di noi fa un'offerta, chi offre di più se lo piglia, quelli che non ci sono si attaccano.


Poi si vedrà.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma gli ultimi attaccanti si assegneranno sempre nel topic per gli attaccanti?


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

No, adesso chiudo quel topic. Si fa tutto in quello nuovo.

Comunque facciamo ste aste giornaliere, togliendo anche la regola anti-falchi. L'abbiamo fatta così tutta l'asta, non ha senso cambiare adesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, adesso chiudo quel topic. Si fa tutto in quello nuovo.
> 
> Comunque facciamo ste aste giornaliere, togliendo anche la regola anti-falchi. L'abbiamo fatta così tutta l'asta, non ha senso cambiare adesso


Te la canti e te la suoni


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Se aspetto voi che smuovete il popò...


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Un applauso a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] che ha speso 51 per un bollito (toni), un cesso (paloschi) e una riserva (mertens)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un applauso a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] che ha speso 51 per un bollito (toni), un cesso (paloschi) e una riserva (mertens)


A te piace chiacchierare, parlerà il campo.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

E' il momento..

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] allora Bianchi?


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bisognava fare aste no limits dove a vincere è chi è disposto a pagare di più, non chi fotte l'altro all'ultimo minuto  testeremo l'anno prossimo.



Quoto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' il momento..
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] allora Bianchi?



Non riesco a contattare il socio


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non riesco a contattare il socio


Ok, fammi sapere entro le 23.55


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un applauso a [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] che ha speso 51 per un bollito (toni), un cesso (paloschi) e una riserva (mertens)



ho alzato a 15 mertens cosi perchè non sapevo come spendere i soldi, non credevo che ci fosse qualche folle che rialzasse


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho alzato a 15 mertens cosi perchè non sapevo come spendere i soldi, non credevo che ci fosse qualche folle che rialzasse


Io ci credo maledettamente in Mertens


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

ahaah splendidi sei ridicolo  manco fabriman e' arrivato a tanto


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho alzato a 15 mertens cosi perchè non sapevo come spendere i soldi, non credevo che ci fosse qualche folle che rialzasse



Regalane un po' a me che ne ho bisogno


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ahaah splendidi sei ridicolo  manco fabriman e' arrivato a tanto



insomma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ahaah splendidi sei ridicolo  manco fabriman e' arrivato a tanto


Ha parlato quello con Llorente, Quagliarella e Matri


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Llorente vorrei averlo io se ad [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Fa schifo


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Regalane un po' a me che ne ho bisogno



devo prendere un altro attaccante, non posso


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2013)

Aridateme Barrientos che è rimasto a Catania!! 

Vedi l'allegato 823


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Aridateme Barrientos che è rimasto a Catania!!
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 823


Già ce l'hai. Splendidi pronto, attento, rapido e tempestivo come sempre


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok, fammi sapere entro le 23.55



Azz... perchè entro le 23.55? c'è il rischio che ormai lo sentirò domattina... vabbè ti mando un pm


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Si ma io per llorente e quaglia ne ho spesi 3, toni a 15 e' un'operazione da incompetenti, come galliani 

comeeee gallianiiiu seiiiiii come gallianiiiii come gallianiiiii 

Spera che tevez ne faccia una 40ina altrimenti puoi gia' alzare bandiera bianca


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Azz... perchè entro le 23.55? c'è il rischio che ormai lo sentirò domattina... vabbè ti mando un pm


Altrimenti offro 1 per un giocatore


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2013)

Si può offrire anche di notte, tanto le aste finiscono comunque alle 20.00 domani


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Llorente vorrei averlo io se ad [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Fa schifo



Aspetta che sono col 3g, 10 minuti e prendo il portatile

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Llorente vorrei averlo io se ad [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Fa schifo



Aspetta che sono col 3g, 10 minuti e prendo il portatile


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Ah ok, gabuz allora fammi sapere entro domani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma io per llorente e quaglia ne ho spesi 3, toni a 15 e' un'operazione da incompetenti, come galliani
> 
> comeeee gallianiiiu seiiiiii come gallianiiiii come gallianiiiii
> 
> Spera che tevez ne faccia una 40ina altrimenti puoi gia' alzare bandiera bianca


Ho contornato Tevez di tanti bei golletti, non capite nulla.


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ah ok, gabuz allora fammi sapere entro domani


Bella! 

Cmq hai un pm


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho contornato Tevez di tanti bei golletti, non capite nulla.


Dammi Tevez


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

chi vuole dzemaili per 3 crediti??


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chi vuole dzemaili per 3 crediti??



Io voglio Amauri  
Maicosuel se lo vuoi, devi darmi Aquilani


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

scambio dzemaili - santana ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dammi Tevez



Peppez, uno tra Maicosuel o Cossu per R.Alvarez?


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Peppez, uno tra Maicosuel o Cossu per R.Alvarez?


Rifiuto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Rifiuto.



Chi vorresti per R.Alvarez?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dammi Tevez


Per Di Natale e Milito


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io voglio Amauri
> Maicosuel se lo vuoi, devi darmi Aquilani



Amauri non si tocca, l'ho preso a 4 ed è un affarone, se vuoi aquilani sgancia 11 crediti


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Amauri non si tocca, l'ho preso a 4 ed è un affarone, se vuoi aquilani sgancia 11 crediti



Dimmi chi sono i tuoi cedibili.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi vorresti per R.Alvarez?


Pjanic

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Di Natale e Milito


Di Natale O Milito ci posso pensare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Pjanic
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Di Natale e Sau 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Vi voglio vendere Pogba. Cosa mi offrite?


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di Natale e Sau
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Vi voglio vendere Pogba. Cosa mi offrite?



Santana.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Di Natale e Sau
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Vi voglio vendere Pogba. Cosa mi offrite?


Di Natale o Milito e ci penso


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Pjanic



Nah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Di Natale o Milito e ci penso


Se, alla pari? Tevez sarà il capocannoniere, non so se ci siamo capiti


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Pjanic
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Oh lo scambio si fa o no? Sennò mi regolo di conseguenza, dammi una risposta definitiva tanto l'asta è finita ormai, solo kakà è rimasto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Santana.


Hamsik e ti aggiungo il giovane polacco Paloski


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh lo scambio si fa o no? Sennò mi regolo di conseguenza, dammi una risposta definitiva tanto l'asta è finita ormai, solo kakà è rimasto.


Diamanti e Candreva per Pirlo e Marchisio


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Tu però aggiungi di natale e kakà

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hamsik e ti aggiungo il giovane polacco Paloski



Diamanti per pogba


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

*UFFICIALE*
Concluso lo scambio tra me e [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]

Florenzi e Alexe per Sestu e Livaja


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Aquilani per 11 te lo compro io...


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALE*
> Concluso lo scambio tra me e [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
> 
> Florenzi e Alexe per Sestu e Livaja


Telenovela Livaja


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Telenovela Livaja



Lol


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Quali centrocampisti vendereste?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quali centrocampisti vendereste?



Maicosuel


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Maicosuel



Se non avessi Allan lo prenderei, grazie pero


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se non avessi Allan lo prenderei, grazie pero



Per Nainggolan cosa proporresti?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per Nainggolan cosa proporresti?



30 milioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tu però aggiungi di natale e kakà
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Aquilani per 11 te lo compro io...



te lo venderei se avessi la garanzia di riuscire a prendere kaka, ma non so fino a che punto è disposto a spingersi Mrpeppez


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 30 milioni



Mmmmmmm


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> te lo venderei se avessi la garanzia di riuscire a prendere kaka, ma non so fino a che punto è disposto a spingersi Mrpeppez



11 se vuoi te li do, fai tu i conti 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mmmmmmm



Cioè, se vuoi te lo "ripago"...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Come sono sempre disposto a comprare insigne [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 11 se vuoi te li do, fai tu i conti
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ma riavrei i 30 da spendere?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Qualcuno mi offre 1 per pereira?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma riavrei i 30 da spendere?



Si, ma dovresti prendere un centrocampista al posto di nainngolan


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si, ma dovresti prendere un centrocampista al posto di nainngolan



e non è che sia rimasto molto.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Ste cose dovete valutarle voi, io son qua per dirvi le regole


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 11 se vuoi te li do, fai tu i conti



dipende da Mrpeppez, siccome ha più soldi di tutti in teoria potrebbe anche offrire 80 per kaka e io rimarrei con niente in mano quindi non sono cosi convinto


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> e non è che sia rimasto molto.



Se vuoi, te ne do 30. La mia è una proposta ufficiale, puoi anche scrivere direttamente: raggiunto l'accordo. Faccio come Galliani e gli 8 milioni alla Viola


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Io valuto uno scambio con Pirlo e in difesa cedo Regini


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dipende da Mrpeppez, siccome ha più soldi di tutti in teoria potrebbe anche offrire 80 per kaka e io rimarrei con niente in mano quindi non sono cosi convinto


Peppez deve comprare anche degli attaccanti mi pare...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io valuto uno scambio con Pirlo e in difesa cedo Regini



quanto sei disposto a spendere per aquistare kaka??


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quanto sei disposto a spendere per aquistare kaka??


Segreto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Ovviamente contattatemi tutti in privato per eventuali scambi e acquisti tra di voi nel caso mi perdesi alcuni affari conclusi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se vuoi, te ne do 30. La mia è una proposta ufficiale, puoi anche scrivere direttamente: raggiunto l'accordo. Faccio come Galliani e gli 8 milioni alla Viola



Offerta tardiva, irricevibile ed inopportuna. 

Rifiuto.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Pirlo per Zuniga ?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALE*
> Concluso lo scambio tra me e [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
> 
> Florenzi e Alexe per Sestu e Livaja


Ci ha pensato splendidi a modificare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quanto sei disposto a spendere per aquistare kaka??


51


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ci ha pensato splendidi a modificare



Ok perfetto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 51



shhh, non dirlo forte


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente contattatemi tutti in privato per eventuali scambi e acquisti tra di voi nel caso mi perdesi alcuni affari conclusi.



Ma chi li vuole i tuoi cessi ?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Offerta tardiva, irricevibile ed inopportuna.
> 
> Rifiuto.



Ah ah, se vuoi, 30 milioni per Naingollan, e scambio Allan Maicosuel


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jedvaj interessa a qualcuno?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non dirlo forte


È suo, pochi cavoli 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Jedvaj interessa a qualcuno?


A me...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ah ah, se vuoi, 30 milioni per Naingollan, e scambio Allan Maicosuel



Nainggolan è incedibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma chi li vuole i tuoi cessi ?


Ma tu non capisci nulla allora


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nainggolan è incedibile.



Ma se volevi vendermelo!


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

@Peppez allora?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma se volevi vendermelo!



Solo per un attaccante titolare


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pirlo per Zuniga ?


Pirlo lo scambio solo con un altro centrocampista


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È suo, pochi cavoli



dipende se lo vuole veramente


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Solo per un attaccante titolare



Icardi


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È suo, pochi cavoli
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Che mi daresti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che mi daresti?


Scherzavo


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Icardi



30 più Icardi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scherzavo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Ma possibile che nessuno voglia Pogba?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Pirlo lo scambio solo con un altro centrocampista



Comunque sei stato scorretto. Sei tipo galliani che ha trovato il dente malato in cissokho pur di non comprarlo, che la forza del dio diamanti possa scagliarti su di te....ci vorrebbe proprio uno stiramento per di natale, rottura dei legamenti per gabbiadini e kaka' fuori 5 mesi per pubalgia...


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che nessuno voglia Pogba?


Ti do Alvarez per Pogba


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che nessuno voglia Pogba?



Se vuoi ti offro inler :fum:


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che nessuno voglia Pogba?



Alexe per Pogba?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che nessuno voglia Pogba?



lo voglio ma non per hernanes


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ti do Alvarez per Pogba


Voglio proposte intriganti.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dipende se lo vuole veramente



Posso sempre offrirti 41 per hernanes


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque sei stato scorretto. Sei tipo galliani che ha trovato il dente malato in cissokho pur di non comprarlo, che la forza del dio diamanti possa scagliarti su di te....ci vorrebbe proprio uno stiramento per di natale, rottura dei legamenti per gabbiadini e kaka' fuori 5 mesi per pubalgia...


No dai Kakà no 

Pirlo o Marchisio per Diamanti ci sto


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque sei stato scorretto. Sei tipo galliani che ha trovato il dente malato in cissokho pur di non comprarlo, che la forza del dio diamanti possa scagliarti su di te....ci vorrebbe proprio uno stiramento per di natale, rottura dei legamenti per gabbiadini e kaka' fuori 5 mesi per pubalgia...


Iceman detto castoro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo voglio ma non per hernanes


Ti do anche Ljajic se mi dai Hernanes


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che nessuno voglia Pogba?



Pogba per Diamanti? Ma la gente non è scema che ti regala gli hamsik o i vidal eh....  Poi tu rifiuti qualsiasi proposta..


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che nessuno voglia Pogba?



50 milioni


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Posso sempre offrirti 41 per hernanes



no grazie


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Posso sempre offrirti 41 per hernanes



Allora 30 più Icardi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti do anche Ljajic se mi dai Hernanes



mi metti in evidente difficoltà ma io rifiutooo, lo rifiutooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti do anche Ljajic se mi dai Hernanes



Diamanti per Ljajic? Mi sembra uno scambio equo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pogba per Diamanti? Ma la gente non è scema che ti regala gli hamsik o i vidal eh....  Poi tu rifiuti qualsiasi proposta..


Ma Diamanti è una proposta quantomeno inopportuna.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 50 milioni



uhhhhhhhhhhhh mi sa che accetta, vuole il kakà splendidi


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora 30 più Icardi?



se aggiungi icardi diminuisce il valore dei tuoi crediti, fai più figura ad offrire solo cash


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 50 milioni


Jaqen offre casse di banane


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma Diamanti è una proposta quantomeno inopportuna.



Eh ma non ti posso dare mica Hamsik....candreva è superincedibilissimo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se aggiungi icardi diminuisce il valore dei tuoi crediti, fai più figura ad offrire solo cash


No è lui che mi da 30 più Icardi per Nainggolan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Eh ma non ti posso dare mica Hamsik....candreva è superincedibilissimo.


Puoi darmi Hamsik, nessuno te lo vieta  poi ti metto qualcun altro vicino a Pogba.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Se volete vendere alcuni dei vostri cessi in attacco mi rendo disponibile  

Massimo 2 di spesa, acquisti low cost


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Eh ma non ti posso dare mica Hamsik....candreva è superincedibilissimo.


Dallo a me Hamsik


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No è lui che mi da 30 più Icardi per Nainggolan.



Nun se po fa. Potresti vendere nainngolan a 30 e poi scambiare icardi con un altro attaccante però


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi metti in evidente difficoltà ma io rifiutooo, lo rifiutooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Pazzesco  Kone-Hernanes per Ljajic-Pogba ti farebbe schifo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No è lui che mi da 30 più Icardi per Nainggolan.



ah quindi ti interessa icardi


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ah quindi ti interessa icardi



Si perché?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco  Kone-Hernanes per Ljajic-Pogba ti farebbe schifo?



lasciamo stare pogba e hernanes, facciamo kone per ljajic??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Diamanti per Ljajic? Mi sembra uno scambio equo.


Pogba-Ljajic x Hamsik-Lulic. Questa è bella 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lasciamo stare pogba e hernanes, facciamo kone per ljajic??


Kone per Luci


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco  Kone-Hernanes per Ljajic-Pogba ti farebbe schifo?



Ljajic per diamanti?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si perché?



bene 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pogba-Ljajic x Hamsik-Lulic. Questa è bella
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



strano che non mi hai proposto il top player magnanelli


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pogba-Ljajic x Hamsik-Lulic. Questa è bella
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



kone per pinzi
kone per marchionni
kone per santana

  [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] detto gallianibarbone, spende 30 per quel rottame di klose e poi cerca i cessi a 1 \2  
Volevi llorente, che mi dai?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Facciamo così:

Peppez per Kakà offrirà almeno più di 49-50 milioni.

Io do la possibilità di andare sopra ai suoi 77 massimo (credo, o 78), per chi mi scambia 2 giocatori del valore dai 45 ai 50 milioni. Un centrocampista e un attaccante, esempio Ljajic e Paloschi (per dire)
Notte fioi!


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] voglio Hamsik


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> kone per pinzi
> kone per marchionni
> kone per santana
> 
> ...


Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Facciamo così:
> 
> Peppez per Kakà offrirà almeno più di 49-50 milioni.
> 
> ...


Sto Nainggolan allora?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Facciamo così:
> 
> Peppez per Kakà offrirà almeno più di 49-50 milioni.
> 
> ...


Eh ma per Ljajic e Paloschi cosa offri?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Si. ahahhaha dammi tutti i tuoi crediti più di pirlo, poi mi scambi Marchisio con santana , gervinho con di natale e sau con llorente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] non mi hai risposto: Pogba e Ljajic X Hamsik e Lulic. Stai tremando di' la verità


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] non mi hai risposto: Pogba e Ljajic X Hamsik e Lulic. Stai tremando di' la verità



per ljajic offro 30 crediti più valdes, dai non ti resta che accettare


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che dice le cose come stanno



Oh ma rispondi? 

In ordine:

Ljajic-Diamanti?

e konè per uno tra marchionni-santana-pinzi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per ljajic offro 30 crediti più valdes, dai non ti resta che accettare


Idolo, dammi i soldi che mi permetteranno di acquistare Kakà più Kone


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Ljajic-Candreva?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh ma rispondi?
> 
> In ordine:
> 
> ...


Kone non è mio, genio. Ljajic-Diamanti rifiuto e contro propongo: Ljajic-Pogba X Hamsik-Lulic.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma per Ljajic e Paloschi cosa offri?



45 milioni, cioè ti mando in pari...

Se ad esempio, Darren accetta i 30 milioni per Naingollan (per dirne una) a me va bene lo stesso. In sostanza, finanzio Kakà, 50 milioni 2 giocatori, centrocampista e attaccante.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] non mi hai risposto: Pogba e Ljajic X Hamsik e Lulic. Stai tremando di' la verità



Certo, poi però mi dai anche tevez per gervinho


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Se vuoi cedere gervinho te lo prendo io 

Ti offro i soldi spesi, sia per lui che per llorente


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 45 milioni, cioè ti mando in pari...
> 
> Se ad esempio, Darren accetta i 30 milioni per Naingollan (per dirne una) a me va bene lo stesso. In sostanza, finanzio Kakà, 50 milioni 2 giocatori, centrocampista e attaccante.


Accetterò 30 più Icardi forse.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> 45 milioni, cioè ti mando in pari...
> 
> Se ad esempio, Darren accetta i 30 milioni per Naingollan (per dirne una) a me va bene lo stesso. In sostanza, finanzio Kakà, 50 milioni 2 giocatori, centrocampista e attaccante.


Ma io ho quattro crediti, non potrei mai avere la certezza matematica di acquistare Kak8.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kone non è mio, genio. Ljajic-Diamanti rifiuto e contro propongo: Ljajic-Pogba X Hamsik-Lulic.



Ljajic-Candreva?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo, poi però mi dai anche tevez per gervinho



Barbone, Voglio Emeghara.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo, poi però mi dai anche tevez per gervinho


Un'offerta irrinunciabile. Sei una boutique cara.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Idolo, dammi i soldi che mi permetteranno di acquistare Kakà più Kone



aggiungi un centrocampista che non sia luci o magnanelli e ti do anche kone


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Se vuoi cedere gervinho te lo prendo io
> 
> Ti offro i soldi spesi, sia per lui che per llorente



Uhhhhhhhhh chi si rivede 

Sei rimasto a secco a quanto pare, ma se io te li cedo chi mi prendo dopo? Voglio garanzie, garanzie. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un'offerta irrinunciabile. Sei una boutique cara.



Ljajic-Candreva?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Barbone, Voglio Emeghara.



Chi hai di attaccanti?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> aggiungi un centrocampista che non sia luci o magnanelli e ti do anche kone


Impossibile che non sia Magnanelli o Luci.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ljajic-Candreva?


No.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Maxi lopez o pellissier


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Accetterò 30 più Icardi forse.



Tendenzialmente no.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Uhhhhhhhhh chi si rivede
> 
> Sei rimasto a secco a quanto pare, ma se io te li cedo chi mi prendo dopo? Voglio garanzie, garanzie.
> 
> ...



Che posso dare via: Pazzini, Ibarbo e Alexe.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Tendenzialmente no.


Ma come prima era si


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Ljajic?



yes 30 crediti più kone e valdes per castro e ljajic, dai mi voglio rovinare


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] voglio Ibarbo


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> yes 30 crediti più kone e valdes per castro e ljajic, dai mi voglio rovinare



Ancora. Ste cose non si possono fare.

O gli ricompri ljajic a 25 e poi scambi kone con Castro, oppure niente


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], fai così : se riesci a prendere maxi lopez te lo scambio con gervinho


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

La mia offerta è valida ancora! A domani!


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ancora. Ste cose non si possono fare.
> 
> O gli ricompri ljajic a 25 e poi scambi kone con Castro, oppure niente



allora compro ljajic a 25..hai sentito splendidi??


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], fai così : se riesci a prendere maxi lopez te lo scambio con gervinho



Se prendo maxi lopez me lo tengo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] ma chi te lo dà Castro. È un pezzo pregiatissimo che neanche immaginate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] voglio Ibarbo



Chi daresti?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Impossibile che non sia Magnanelli o Luci.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ljajic-Tevez per Hamsik-Marchionni, libero gervinho a 1 a livestrong e tanti saluti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] ma chi te lo dà Castro. È un pezzo pregiatissimo che neanche immaginate.



25 per ljajic e poi scambiamo magnanelli per kone, dai non mi ci fare pensare all'orrore che sto facendo


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se prendo maxi lopez me lo tengo



E allora vediamo che splendidi della super offerta che gli ho fatto.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ljajic-Tevez per Hamsik-Marchionni, libero gervinho a 1 a livestrong e tanti saluti.



Non si può fare.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non si può fare.



Ma è sempre 2x2


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Pirlo-Guarin? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Pirlo-Bonaventura? [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Pirlo-B.Valero? [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Pirlo-Montolivo? [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] Pirlo-Kovacic?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma è sempre 2x2



Si ma gervinho dovresti darlo a lui. È poi li cederebbe gervinho a me


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Pirlo-Guarin?
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Pirlo-Bonaventura? [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Pirlo-B.Valero? [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Pirlo-Montolivo? [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] Pirlo-Kovacic?



No.
Allora chi daresti per Ibarbo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ljajic-Tevez per Hamsik-Marchionni, libero gervinho a 1 a livestrong e tanti saluti.


Madonna quell'Hamsik, il problema è che vuoi Tevez. Io ti offro Pogba.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No.
> Allora chi daresti per Ibarbo?


Ah niente, ho già Sau


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Oh voglio un centrocampista serio, hamsik a meno di proposte trascendentali non lo cedo, ma diamanti e candreva son pronto ad ascoltare tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ah niente, ho già Sau



Ibarbo per Sau


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 25 per ljajic e poi scambiamo magnanelli per kone, dai non mi ci fare pensare all'orrore che sto facendo


Se, poi resto con Kone e 25 inutili crediti. Mi vuoi buggerare lurido Robinhofag


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si ma gervinho dovresti darlo a lui. È poi li cederebbe gervinho a me



Ah giusto, che propostona @splendidi : *Hamsik*-Marchionni-Gervinho per ljajic-tevez.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se, poi resto con Kone e 25 inutili crediti. Mi vuoi buggerare lurido Robinhofag



chiamali inutili, ti do anche valdes dai


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh voglio un centrocampista serio, hamsik a meno di proposte trascendentali non lo cedo, ma diamanti e candreva son pronto ad ascoltare tutto.


Per Candreva ti offro cash


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Madonna quell'Hamsik, il problema è che vuoi Tevez. Io ti offro Pogba.



Pogba me lo scambi con santana dai 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per Candreva ti offro cash



No, voglio solo giocatori imbottandi....non c'e' più tempo per comprare ...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh voglio un centrocampista serio, hamsik a meno di proposte trascendentali non lo cedo, ma diamanti e candreva son pronto ad ascoltare tutto.


Hamsik, Santana e Llorente per Pogba, Ljajic e Paloschi. Questa è una proposta trascendentale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hamsik, Santana e Llorente per Pogba, Ljajic e Paloschi. Questa è una proposta trascendentale.



ljajic per aquilani e kone, guarda che kone fa un gol acrobatico ogni domenica, non puoi rifiutare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ljajic per aquilani e kone, guarda che kone fa un gol acrobatico ogni domenica, non puoi rifiutare


Kone ne fa 4 o 5 in questa stagione, segnatelo. Ljajic arriva a 15 in scioltezza


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kone ne fa 4 o 5 in questa stagione, segnatelo. Ljajic arriva a 15 in scioltezza



altri 10 li fa aquilani, mi sembra uno scambio alla pari


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ibarbo per Sau


Nein


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hamsik, Santana e Llorente per Pogba, Ljajic e Paloschi. Questa è una proposta trascendentale.



Paloschi è un cesso, pogba non mi interessa.

Quello che mi interessa di più è ljajic ma di certo non posso darti hamsik per lui, se mi aggiungi tevez ne possiamo riparlare...ma quello che mi interessa di più è ljajic, hai una difesa di cessi, senti qua : Zuniga più uno tra diamanti-candreva per ljajic-stendardo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Paloschi è un cesso, pogba non mi interessa.
> 
> Quello che mi interessa di più è ljajic ma di certo non posso darti hamsik per lui, se mi aggiungi tevez ne possiamo riparlare...ma quello che mi interessa di più è ljajic, hai una difesa di cessi, senti qua : Zuniga più uno tra diamanti-candreva per ljajic-stendardo.


Voi vi aggrappate ai nomi, la mia difesa non è inferiore a nessuno. Detto questo vuoi Ljajic però giustamente non mi puoi dare Hamsik, vuoi soltanto Tevez in cambio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Voi vi aggrappate ai nomi, la mia difesa non è inferiore a nessuno. Detto questo vuoi Ljajic però giustamente non mi puoi dare Hamsik, vuoi soltanto Tevez in cambio?



dai cosa vuoi per ljajc seriamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dai cosa vuoi per ljajc seriamente


A me dei tuoi mi interessa soltanto Hernanes.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Voglio Ljajic  

Fai tu, non so che dirti, tevez non so, ovvio che lo vorrei, ma io punto tutto sul centrocampo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dai cosa vuoi per ljajc seriamente



Hernanes per candreva?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Voglio Ljajic
> 
> Fai tu, non so che dirti, tevez non so, ovvio che lo vorrei, ma io punto tutto sul centrocampo.
> 
> ...


Ljajic e Pogba per Hamsik e Lulic. Così hai un centrocampo formato da Pogba-Diamanti-Candreva-Ljajic.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me dei tuoi mi interessa soltanto Hernanes.



ljajic pogba e castro per hernanes kone e valdes


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

NO. 

Ljajic-Tevez per quei Hamsk-Marchionni, ti devo dare anche gervinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ljajic pogba e castro per hernanes kone e valdes


Senza Castro-Valdes.



iceman. ha scritto:


> NO.
> 
> Ljajic-Tevez per quei Hamsk-Marchionni


Ammesso che Hamsik-tevez sia alla pari, ci perdo di brutto con Marchionni-Ljajic.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Comunque dinho (poi dormo serio), se vuoi andare sopra a peppez basta che mi dai hernanes ;-) notte


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Senza Castro-Valdes/Kone.
> 
> 
> Ammesso che Hamsik-tevez sia alla pari, ci perdo di brutto con Marchionni-Ljajic.



ok ti do valdes senza fare castro kone..la chiudiamo cosi??


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque dinho (poi dormo serio), se vuoi andare sopra a peppez basta che mi dai hernanes ;-) notte



Ti offro 3 per Icardi


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Senza Castro-Valdes/Kone.
> 
> 
> Ammesso che Hamsik-tevez sia alla pari, ci perdo di brutto con Marchionni-Ljajic.




Ti do anche gervinho...e Zuniga per Stendardo.

In poche parole Ljajic-Tevez-Stendardo per Zuniga-Hamsik-Marchionni e Gervinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok ti do valdes senza fare castro kone..la chiudiamo cosi??


Ho corretto sopra. Senza Valdes  ma comunque non mi convince perché Pogba-Hernanes è alla pari, Ljajic-Kone/Valdes no.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque dinho (poi dormo serio), se vuoi andare sopra a peppez basta che mi dai hernanes ;-) notte



hernanes non è sereno in questo momento, è in corso una trattattiva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ti do anche gervinho...


Dai, che me ne faccio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho corretto sopra. Senza Valdes  ma comunque non mi convince perché Pogba-Hernanes è alla pari, Ljajic-Kone/Valdes no.



allora basta, mi ero convinto, ti avevo sempre detto no a questo scambio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora basta, mi ero convinto, ti avevo sempre detto no a questo scambio


In Kone-Ljajic ci smeno tantissimo.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

llorente? emeghara?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In Kone-Ljajic ci smeno tantissimo.



ma era uno scambio che avevi proposto tu, per me hernanes in termini di gol e punti è nettamente superiore a pogba


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

@peppez diamanti-zuniga per pirlo-Marchisio?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]

Biava sestu per campagnaro Santana 

e poi mi cedi gervinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

La trattativa si è arenata  qualcuno che vende qualche attaccante?[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] è un eroe, ha Milito e Di Natale ma non lascia andare Sau.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @peppez diamanti-zuniga per pirlo-Marchisio?


No...un altro centrocampista al posto di zuniga


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Non si vende campaaaaaaaa non si vende campaaaaaaaa non si vendee campaaaa...

tanto sto sveglio tutta la notte, faccio una tirata perché devo studiare, quindi sono sempre in agguato.

Proponete proponete..


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La trattativa si è arenata  qualcuno che vende qualche attaccante?[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] è un eroe, ha Milito e Di Natale ma non lascia andare Sau.


Sau fenomeno


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

eh santana lo vuoi? marchionni? pinzi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] voglio Zaza


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]
> 
> Biava sestu per campagnaro Santana
> 
> e poi mi cedi gervinho



Cambiasso per Santana


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Bonaventura e Paloschi per Biglia e Sau 

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] fammi sentire, tu chi vendi? Cassano, Rossi, El Sha, chi?


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Bonaventura e Paloschi per Biglia e Sau


Se ci metti Paulinho ci penso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se ci metti Paulinho ci penso


Paulinho è incedibile


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se ci metti Paulinho ci penso



Insisti nel rifiutare....diamanti-cambiasso(se riesco a scambiarlo con livestong) per pirlo-Marchisio.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Paulinho è incedibile


Allora niente


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] se peppez accetta l'offerta , ti cedo gervinho solo se accetti di cambiasso-santana.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Insisti nel rifiutare....diamanti-cambiasso(se riesco a scambiarlo con livestong) per pirlo-Marchisio.


No, ho già Alvarez


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cambiasso per Santana



Biava sestu x heurtaux santana 

È poi mi cedi gervinho


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Biava sestu x heurtaux santana
> 
> È poi mi cedi gervinho



puoi annullarmi l'offerta per kaka, ho dimenticato che li ho presi tutti i centrocampisti


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Herteaux è un pupillo.

Ascolta, domizzi-Biava e cambiasso-santana 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No, ho già Alvarez



Ma mi hai detto che vuoi un altro centrocampista...


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> puoi annullarmi l'offerta per kaka, ho dimenticato che li ho presi tutti i centrocampisti



Se vuoi puoi scartarne uno, come vuoi te


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Herteaux è un pupillo.
> 
> Ascolta, domizzi-Biava e cambiasso-santana
> 
> ...


Domizzi biava sestu Santana


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se vuoi puoi scartarne uno, come vuoi te



pero perdo i crediti no?? per adesso lascio perdere


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Domizzi biava sestu Santana



domizzi-cambiasso e finiamola qui.

Se accetti ti cedo gervinho a 1 ovviamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Ma che scambi fate? Scambi tra cessi?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pero perdo i crediti no?? per adesso lascio perdere



Perdi i crediti nel senso che non li recuperi. Non te ne scalo ulteriori


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perdi i crediti nel senso che non li recuperi. Non te ne scalo ulteriori



ok, in questo senso intendevo


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> domizzi-cambiasso e finiamola qui.
> 
> Se accetti ti cedo gervinho a 1 ovviamente.



Niet. Per cambiasso devi darmi lulic.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che scambi fate? Scambi tra cessi?



Candreva-Diamanti per Tevez e un cesso a tua scelta...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Niet. Per cambiasso devi darmi lulic.



Allora nada, però nada gervinho


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Quando domani prendo l'attaccante son sicuro che riusciremo a trovare un'intesa su gervinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Candreva-Diamanti per Tevez e un cesso a tua scelta...


Idolo...


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Vedi tu, io voglio cambiasso e lo sai, ma non chiedermi lulic perché non lo cedo nemmeno per pogba.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vedi tu, io voglio cambiasso e lo sai, ma *non chiedermi lulic perché non lo cedo nemmeno per pogba*.


Ma chi te lo offre Pogba per Lulic


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma chi te lo offre Pogba per Lulic



ayhahuhau


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Ti interessa pereira? Te lo dó a 1 se mi dai gervinho a 1


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

non lo voglio il mangiatore di banane, toh cambiasso per gervinho e stop.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

PS: Torno tra un po' che adesso studio....e se non torno vuol dire che mi sono addormentato


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Biava domizzi?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Biava domizzi era incorporato nell'affare cambiasso-santana.
Un cesso per uno normale, uno normale per un cesso


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Ricapitolando: acquisto cessi ad 1 o 2 in attacco e vendo biava


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

*UFFICIALE*
Io e [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
Abbiamo raggiunto l'accordo per il doppio scambio:

Maicosuel e Nainggolan per Valdes e Aquilani

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALE*
> Io e [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
> Abbiamo raggiunto l'accordo per il doppio scambio:
> 
> ...



D'accordo.


Ma che ti sei fumato per accettare sto scambio?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> D'accordo.
> 
> 
> Ma che ti sei fumato per accettare sto scambio?


Fidati


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> D'accordo.
> 
> 
> Ma che ti sei fumato per accettare sto scambio?



affarone


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] mi acquisiti biava? 


Se dici no saluti la compagnia per la quarta e definitiva volta


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

klose a 30 e' un bel pacco comunque, fossi in te lo svincolerei


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Klose è il miglior finalizzatore della serie A


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] voglio Zaza



Al posto di dire voglio proponi e poi vediamo


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] il punto 2 e il punto 4 si contraddicono un pò 

http://www.milanworld.net/asta-fantacalcio-completamento-rose-vt10525.html#post275477


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Scusate, ho sbagliato a fare l'offerta per Greco, pensavo fosse un altro. Se per voi non è un problema la ritirerei

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se non si può, non importa..


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Chi vuole Denis?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Al posto di dire voglio proponi e poi vediamo


A te le proposte, chi vorresti per Zaza?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] mi acquisiti biava?
> 
> 
> Se dici no saluti la compagnia per la quarta e definitiva volta


Mi pare quinta... in ogni caso che me ne fo?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Al posto di dire voglio proponi e poi vediamo



Denis per Palacio?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] hai la casella di posta piena, 27 crediti per Denis me li dai?


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A te le proposte, chi vorresti per Zaza?


Tevez


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Diamanti e Candreva a chi interessano?


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Denis per Palacio?


Dubito


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] Martinho è mio 
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] svuota i mp


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] hai la casella di posta piena, 27 crediti per Denis me li dai?


Non credo


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Comunque siete tutti delle bestie.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] nainggolan per ljajic??


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] ultimamente arrivi troppo in ritardo


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

@Fabriman ci sei?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Fabriman ci sei?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] cassano per diamanti?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Fabriman ci sei?



Dimmi


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Lichtsteiner\Basta per Emeghara?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Vucinic per candreva?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Dimmi



allora?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Vucinic per candreva?



No. E comunque non si può. Vucinic per uno dei tuoi cessi e Conti per Hamsik se vuoi


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No. E comunque non si può. Vucinic per uno dei tuoi cessi e Conti per Hamsik se vuoi



Se scambio conti per hamsik faccio prima a ritirarmi dal fanta.

Ma poi perché non si potrebbe?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Visto che a quanto pare (nessuna risposta  ) non posso ritrattare l'offerta per Greco, rinuncio ad Hetemaj. *Quindi ora ho 50 crediti a disposizione -1 per Greco, -1 per il centrocampista che devo comprare al posto di Hetemaj, -1 per l'attaccante che devo ancora comprare.*giusto?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Se scambio conti per hamsik faccio prima a ritirarmi dal fanta.
> 
> Ma poi perché non si potrebbe?



Solo attaccanti per attaccanti e così via..comunque era una sorta di vucinic-Hamsik, e ti avrei regalato conti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Ascolto proposte per questi giocatori:

Jedvaj
Cossu
Jorginho
Pazzini
Ibarbo 
Alexe


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Jorginho - santana


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Jorginho - santana


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Tevez


Ti do l'idolo


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Jorginho - santana



Hai esaurito lo spazio messaggi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] nainggolan per ljajic??


E Pogba per Hernanes


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Metto in vendita Toni, Paloschi e Mertens


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Aspetta per toni e paloschi...devo vedere una cosa..


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Metto in vendita Toni, Paloschi e Mertens



Toni e Paloschi per Ibarbo e Alexe?


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Metto in vendita Toni, Paloschi e Mertens


Milito-Toni
Ljajic/Bonaventura-Martinho/Jankovic


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

*Gli Scarafaggi Assassini, con una nota di merito, dopo una strenuante trattativa rendono ufficiale il doppio scambio Basta-Borriello(FabrimaN) per Emeghara-Caceres*

@Splendidi aggiorna


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Gli Scarafaggi Assassini, con una nota di merito, dopo una strenuante trattativa rendono ufficiale il doppio scambio Basta-Borriello(FabrimaN) per Emeghara-Caceres*
> 
> @Splendidi aggiorna


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Sono il Re del Calciomercato


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

POTREI cedere Milito per un buon centrocampista.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sono il Re del Calciomercato



Fabriman vincerà il fantacalcio


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

In attesa di offerte per Borriello


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Milito-Toni
> Ljajic/Bonaventura-Martinho/Jankovic


Non puoi farmi privare sia di Ljajic che di Bonaventura, checché ne dica quel Milito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In attesa di offerte per Borriello



Pazzini per Borriello


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Toni e Paloschi per Ibarbo e Alexe?


Ibarbo e Eder.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ibarbo e Eder.



Eder non lo cedo.

Ti ho offerto 2 titolari per due titolari praticamente.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pazzini per Borriello



Florenzi per Borriello?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non puoi farmi privare sia di Ljajic che di Bonaventura, checché ne dica quel Milito.



Aggiorna la mia rosa, che sono in vena di grandi colpi oggi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Florenzi per Borriello?



No. Solo per il Pazzo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eder non lo cedo.
> 
> Ti ho offerto 2 titolari per due titolari praticamente.


Ibrabo e Alexe segneranno sicuramente meno di Paloschi e Toni, ci metto la mano su fuoco, inoltre non sono neanche titolari.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Aggiorna la mia rosa, che sono in vena di grandi colpi oggi...


Ma se un buffone, Fabriman ti ha fatto il pacco, altroché.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ibrabo e Alexe segneranno sicuramente meno di Paloschi e Toni, ci metto la mano su fuoco, inoltre non sono neanche titolari.



Alexe è titolare fisso nel sassuolo, Ibarbo alla fine gioca sempre, se guardi le sue statistiche. 
Alexe qualche gol lo farà, Ibarbo sta crescendo di stagione in stagione, questa potrebbe essere quella migliore.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

No serio eh, non sto scherzando...oh se non sapete trattare che minghia volete... 

dai aggiorna che oggi potrei vendere hamsikke


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Alexe è titolare fisso nel sassuolo, Ibarbo alla fine gioca sempre, se guardi le sue statistiche.
> Alexe qualche gol lo farà, Ibarbo sta crescendo di stagione in stagione, questa potrebbe essere quella migliore.


Insomma, al Sassuolo è arrivato Floro Flores, c'è Berardi, sulla carta è il titolare ma resta un'incognita grossa come una casa. Ibarbo entra pure ed entrambi segneranno ma insieme secondo me faranno i goal di tutto Paloschi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> No serio eh, non sto scherzando...oh se non sapete trattare che minghia volete...
> 
> dai aggiorna che oggi potrei vendere hamsikke


Già aggiornato. Ti do Pogba per Hamsikke


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Asamoah per un buon centrocampista.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, al Sassuolo è arrivato Floro Flores, c'è Berardi, sulla carta è il titolare ma resta un'incognita grossa come una casa. Ibarbo entra pure ed entrambi segneranno ma insieme secondo me faranno i goal di tutto Paloschi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Flores è punta centrale se la giocherà con Zaza, Berardi gioca prevalentemente come esterno d'attacco destro mentre Alexe è sinistro.
Comunque se li metti ufficialmente in vendita è normale che devi anche abbassare le pretese 

Ibarbo e Alexe per Toni e Paloschi.  Si o No?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

oh fabri conferma l'ufficialità del doppio scambio che non ci credono, grazie.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non puoi farmi privare sia di Ljajic che di Bonaventura, checché ne dica quel Milito.


No no, intendevo uno tra Ljajic e Bonaventura per uno tra Martinho e Jankovic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Flores è punta centrale se la giocherà con Zaza, Berardi gioca prevalentemente come esterno d'attacco destro mentre Alexe è sinistro.
> Comunque se li metti ufficialmente in vendita è normale che devi anche abbassare le pretese
> 
> Ibarbo e Alexe per Toni e Paloschi.  Si o No?


No  mettici Eder e ne parliamo.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Insomma, al Sassuolo è arrivato Floro Flores, c'è Berardi, sulla carta è il titolare ma resta un'incognita grossa come una casa. Ibarbo entra pure ed entrambi segneranno ma insieme secondo me faranno i goal di tutto Paloschi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Fai così, se riesci a prendermi  pirlo ; facciamo il doppio scambio pirlo-tevez per hamsik e un cesso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No no, intendevo uno tra Ljajic e Bonaventura per uno tra Martinho e Jankovic



Milito-BorriellO?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No  mettici Eder e ne parliamo.



Alexe per Toni?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> oh fabri conferma l'ufficialità del doppio scambio che non ci credono, grazie.


Confermo.
*Borriello e Basta sono stati ceduti da Fabriman ad Iceman in cambio di Caceres ed Emeghara*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Alexe per Toni?


Ma che me ne faccio di 'sto Alessio, non ci far ridere Tanner


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che me ne faccio di 'sto Alessio, non ci far ridere Tanner



E che metti a fare in vendita Toni e Paloschi allora?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No no, intendevo uno tra Ljajic e Bonaventura per uno tra Martinho e Jankovic


Allora è molto interessante l'offerta. Ci sto pensando su...
Ps: Di Natale proprio no?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi, se prendi pirlo, e mi aggiungi tevez ti do hamsik.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Milito-BorriellO?


Ovviamente no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E che metti a fare in vendita Toni e Paloschi allora?


Qualcuno che li voglia acquistare con i soldoni


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Destro per uno tra Toni, Paloschi, Matri, Quagliarella o Gilardino. Fatevi avanti


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che li voglia acquistare con i soldoni



Ma ormai non spende nessuno.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Splendidi, se prendi pirlo, e mi aggiungi tevez ti do hamsik.


Hamsik-Matri per Pirlo-Milito

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora è molto interessante l'offerta. Ci sto pensando su...
> Ps: Di Natale proprio no?


Ci penso anche io....Di Natale no, solo per Tevez (forse)


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Hamsik-Matri per Pirlo-Milito
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Con te non tratto più, fai promesse che non mantieni. Possano farsi male tutti i tuoi cessi


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Scambio Destro con Ibarbo. Avanti.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con te non tratto più, fai promesse che non mantieni. Possano farsi male tutti i tuoi cessi


Dai, è una buona proposta


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Scambio Destro con Ibarbo. Avanti.



No grazie


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dai, è una buona proposta



Ti ho anche aspettato, mi hai fatto perdere tempo prezioso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Scambio Destro con qualsiasi attaccante titolare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Hamsik-Matri per Pirlo-Milito
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ti ho anche aspettato, mi hai fatto perdere tempo prezioso.


Ma ti ho detto che avrei aspettato la fine di tutto, ancora non è finito tutto  dai intavoliamo per Hamsik


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma ormai non spende nessuno.


Paloschi e Mertens per Eder e Ibrabo


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Scambio Destro con qualsiasi attaccante titolare.


Chi scambio un giocatore rotto e riserva per un titolare?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Di Natale quest'anno segnerà poco ragazzi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Chi scambio un giocatore rotto e riserva per un titolare?


Ti va bene Nico Lopez


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Paloschi e Mertens per Eder e Ibrabo



Confermo la mia ultima proposta:

Alexe e Ibarbo per Toni e Paloschi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Confermo la mia ultima proposta:
> 
> Alexe e Ibarbo per Toni e Paloschi


Senti, leva quell'Alexe che mi fa salire il nervoso


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Senti, leva quell'Alexe che mi fa salire il nervoso



30 gol alla Dinamo Bucarest


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] accetto Milito e Martinho per Bonaventura e Toni


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Libera un po' di spazio splendidi


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] accetto Milito e Martinho per Bonaventura e Toni



E non accetti i miei per sti cessi? 

Milito giocherà pochissimo 
Martinho ROTFL


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E non accetti i miei per sti cessi?
> 
> Milito giocherà pochissimo
> Martinho ROTFL


Credo nel Prinsipe


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo nel Prinsipe



Ma non giochera mai Splè su! Non è per dire, sul serio, Icardi farà bene, poi ce Palacio, alla fine uscirà fuori anche Belfodil.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Di Natale quest'anno segnerà poco ragazzi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Montolivo per Asamoah


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] accetto Milito e Martinho per Bonaventura e Toni


fammici pensare un attimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non giochera mai Splè su! Non è per dire, sul serio, Icardi farà bene, poi ce Palacio, alla fine uscirà fuori anche Belfodil.


Sì, sì, fammi qualche proposta seria per Mertens e Paloschi


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Uno a scelta tra Barzagli e Asamoah per Milito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> fammici pensare un attimo


Ah, ancora non hai finito di pensare? Comunque facendo due conti credo che non sia uno scambio squilibrato, a te serve un buon centrocampista, a me serve un buon attaccante e i veronesi bilanciano ottimamente


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, sì, fammi qualche proposta seria per Mertens e Paloschi



Resta sempre Alexe e Ibarbo per Toni e Paloschi. Se va bene ottimo se no amen.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Uno a scelta tra Barzagli e Asamoah per Milito.


....


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Uno a scelta tra Barzagli e Asamoah per Milito.



Montolivo per Asamoah


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> ....


Appunto, è una grande offerta eh.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] allora Hamsik?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] chi mni paga cash Paloschi o Mertens?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] questa non la puoi rifiutare nainggolan e kone per ljajic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Resta sempre Alexe e Ibarbo per Toni e Paloschi. Se va bene ottimo se no amen.


Alexe si sfascerà il crociato e io godrò.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] questa non la puoi rifiutare nainggolan e kone per ljajic


Bonaventura ha le valigie in mano, Ljajic e Pogba sono blindatissimi salvo "offerte trascendentali"(cit.) e i profeti, di solito, se ne intendono di trascendentale


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] chi mni paga cash Paloschi o Mertens?



ho rilanciato per floro flores, non posso tesserare un altro attaccante 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alexe si sfascerà il crociato e io godrò.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



se rifiuti questa è finito il mondo, basta non lo voglio più ljajic, incartatelo fagli quello che vuoi e mi auguro che avrà un rendimento pessimo


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alexe si sfascerà il crociato e io godrò.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Propongo Asamoah per Bonaventura e per Ljajic un mio difensore a scelta (conta che ho tutti i difensori gobbi )


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho rilanciato per floro flores, non posso tesserare un altro attaccante
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


"Se Maometto non va alla montagna, la montagna va da Maometto"


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Chi vuole Palposchi?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

@superdinho zuniga e candreva o diamanti per hernanes e armero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Propongo Asamoah per Bonaventura e per Ljajic un mio difensore a scelta (conta che ho tutti i difensori gobbi )


Fabri sei il number 1, lasciatelo dire


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho rilanciato per floro flores, non posso tesserare un altro attaccante
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Libera lo spazio messaggi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Chi vuole Palposchi?


Ma ce l'ho io


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fabri sei il number 1, lasciatelo dire



Gomez e Montolivo per Ljiaijc e Pogba


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fabri sei il number 1, lasciatelo dire


Sono serio eh. Asamoah per Bonaventura è un affarone.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

@superdinho marchionni per zelinski


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gomez e Montolivo per Ljiaijc e Pogba


BOOOM  se avessi un centrocampista un po' più intrigante di Montolivo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @superdinho marchionni per zelinski



Ma che è


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gomez e Montolivo per Ljiaijc e Pogba



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :O


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> BOOOM  se avessi un centrocampista un po' più intrigante di Montolivo...



Gomez e Pjanic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sono serio eh. Asamoah per Bonaventura è un affarone.


Aria, aria, aria.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che è



Cesso per cesso, sembra equo.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

voglio HAMSIIIK


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gomez e Pjanic


Ci sto pensando, ragazzo. Queste sono offerte, mica Alexe.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

@fabri marchionni per ambrosini?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci sto pensando, ragazzo. Queste sono offerte, mica Alexe.



Ah ma ci stai pensando davvero?.....No perché....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] si conclude allora?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> voglio HAMSIIIK



scambia prima diamanti e un cesso tra marchionni e santana con pirlo e Marchisio, poi ne riparliamo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @superdinho marchionni per zelinski



zielinski presto diventerà un titolare, marchionni tra un po ha bisogno del bastone per camminare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ah ma ci stai pensando davvero?.....No perché....


Ah scherzavi, no perché avevo dei dubbi sulla bontà dell'offerta, pensa un po'. Io ho uno squadrone, altroché


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ho svuotato i mess


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah scherzavi, no perché avevo dei dubbi sulla bontà dell'offerta, pensa un po'. Io ho uno squadrone, altroché



Ma se condo te io do via Gomez? 

Parlando di cose serie:

Pazzini e Ibarbo per Toni e Paloschi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pazzini e Ibarbo per Toni e Paloschi.


Non ho parole.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> scambia prima diamanti e un cesso tra marchionni e santana con pirlo e Marchisio, poi ne riparliamo.



zielinski naingolann e kone per hamsik


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho parole.



Uff sei come Galliani non si può trattare  

Va beh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] hai offerto per Martinho nel completamento, che è di Peppez.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @fabri marchionni per ambrosini?



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Uff sei come Galliani non si può trattare
> 
> Va beh


Appena ho sentito l'offerta mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato... ma tu mi vuoi appioppare un giocatore sfasciato e mezzo panchinaro.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Chi vuole Palposchi?


io


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> zielinski naingolann e kone per hamsik



no.

Diamanti o Candreva più Zuniga per Hernanes e un cesso della tua difesa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appena ho sentito l'offerta mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato... a tu mi vuoi appioppare un giocatore sfasciato e mezzo panchinaro.



Ibarbo e Eder per Toni e Paloschi


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> .


Subito. Confermo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ibarbo e Eder per Toni e Paloschi


Uhm... Toni è in partenza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Uff sei come Galliani non si può trattare
> 
> Va beh



impossibile trattare con splendidi, è una bottega troppo cara, rifiuta ogni tipo di offerta


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uhm... Toni è in partenza.



????


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @fabri marchionni per ambrosini?


Subito, confermo?


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] io devo avere il tempo di contattare Thoir... Sto ancora aspettando la risposta per lo scambio idolo-zenigata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] compra Paloschi e giralo a Fabri 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] io devo avere il tempo di contattare Thoir... Sto ancora aspettando la risposta per lo scambio idolo-zenigata


Tu stai aspettando la risposta? Ma se te l'ho proposto io


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] compra Paloschi e giralo a Fabri
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



L'idea è questa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> impossibile trattare con splendidi, è una bottega troppo cara, rifiuta ogni tipo di offerta


Sto per concludere con [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] siete voi che non sapete trattare 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'idea è questa


Allora avanti


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sto per concludere con [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] siete voi che non sapete trattare


Bisogna aspettare un pò


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora avanti


Salta tutto, la proposta è stata...Destro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Bisogna aspettare un pò


Io sarò anche Galliani ma Peppez è Giner 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Salta tutto, la proposta è stata...Destro


Eh?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] nainggolan per 30 crediti??


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sarò anche Galliani ma Peppez è Giner
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Io prendo da te Paloschi, fabri mi da Destro. Non si fa niente 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] nainggolan per 30 crediti??



È tutto tuo. Cioè tieni i soldi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] nainggolan per 30 crediti??



Cossu per Nainggolan?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Subito. Confermo?




OK. *Gli scarafaggi assassini, con una nota di merito ufficializzano il passaggio di Marchionni a Fabriman e l'arrivo di Ambrosini da Ice the Giant*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] concludiamo Zenigata per l'idolo?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Quando vuoi, ufficializziamo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cossu per Nainggolan?



una riserva?? assolutamente no, me lo hai venduto e lo rivuoi


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> una riserva?? assolutamente no, me lo hai venduto e lo rivuoi



Non si sa mai


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Vendo Zapata a 20 crediti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quando vuoi, ufficializziamo.



tu devi darmi 30 crediti e quindi nainggolan è tuo??


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tu devi darmi 30 crediti e quindi nainggolan è tuo??



Boh non so come funzia. Se si può te ne de 30


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Boh non so come funzia. Se si può te ne de 30



quindi possiamo ufficializzare


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Boh non so come funzia. Se si può te ne de 30



Se non supera i 250 crediti ricevendoli si può fare credo.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quindi possiamo ufficializzare



Non so come si ufficializzi, se si può, ufficializza tu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] compra Mertens a 16, tanto era tuo a 15, uno in più non cambia niente


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Io così comunque sarei apposto con i cc, vale il rifiuto che ho fatto per Hetemaj e l'offerta per Greco. 8 cc


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] compra Mertens a 16, tanto era tuo a 15, uno in più non cambia niente



ne riparliamo più tardi, prima devo cercare di completare la squadra


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

@Splendidi io nella mia super rosa non vedo né basta né borriello né ambrosini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Splendidi io nella mia super rosa non vedo né basta né borriello né ambrosini.


Quali affari hai concluso? Scrivimeli nel dettaglio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quali affari hai concluso? Scrivimeli nel dettaglio.



Allora sto scambio s'ha da fare?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

*Ufficiale: Jaqen compra Naingolann da me per 30 crediti*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] non vorrei rompere le uova nel paniere ma Jaqen Nainggolan lo compra a 11, non a 30.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Quindi? È mio a 11?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quali affari hai concluso? Scrivimeli nel dettaglio.



Allora, ho preso basta,borriello e ambrosini da fabriman per marchionni,emeghara e caceres.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] non vorrei rompere le uova nel paniere ma Jaqen Nainggolan lo compra a 11, non a 30.



non può a 30?? se ci siamo messi d'accordo, nainggolan all'asta è stato preso da darren per 30


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Allora, ho preso basta,borriello e ambrosini da fabriman per marchionni,emeghara e caceres.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi? È mio a 11?



Ma Vucinic??????????


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] il punto 2 e il punto 4 si contraddicono un pò
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/asta-fantacalcio-completamento-rose-vt10525.html#post275477



Terminano tutte nel senso che poi non ci son più aste


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi? È mio a 11?



a 11 no, se è cosi tutto annullato


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma Vucinic??????????



Se mi vende Naingollan e tu non ne vuoi sapere per Hamsik...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non può a 30?? se ci siamo messi d'accordo, nainggolan all'asta è stato preso da darren per 30


Dinho, tu avendo scambiato Aquilani con Nainggolan, Nainggolan arriva nella tua rosa come se fosse stato comprato ad 11 e Aquilani va nella rosa di Darren come se fosse stato acquistato a 30. La regola prevede nessun aumento di budget e così ti aumenterebbe.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Però c'è stata l'ufficialita


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Visto che a quanto pare (nessuna risposta  ) non posso ritrattare l'offerta per Greco, rinuncio ad Hetemaj. *Quindi ora ho 50 crediti a disposizione -1 per Greco, -1 per il centrocampista che devo comprare al posto di Hetemaj, -1 per l'attaccante che devo ancora comprare.*giusto?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



No, ti cancello l'offerta per greco


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dinho, tu avendo scambiato Aquilani con Nainggolan, Nainggolan arriva nella tua rosa come se fosse stato comprato ad 11 e Aquilani va nella rosa di Darren come se fosse stato acquistato a 30. La regola prevede nessun aumento di budget e così ti aumenterebbe.



ah allora ninete, avevo bisgno di crediti per prendere kaka, di 11 non me ne faccio nulla

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cedo Dzemaili per 3 crediti


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ah allora ninete, avevo bisgno di crediti per prendere kaka, di 11 non me ne faccio nulla
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Cedo Dzemaili per 3 crediti


Li pago io 

Confermiamo ?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

E l'ufficialita dell'avvenuto scambio?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, ti cancello l'offerta per greco



Ok, grazie


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Li pago io
> 
> Confermiamo ?



perfetto, vai ufficializziamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] non vorrei rompere le uova nel paniere ma Jaqen Nainggolan lo compra a 11, non a 30.



Hai lo spazio messaggi pieno

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perfetto, vai ufficializziamo



Ma che ufficializzi, fabri ha il centrocampo pieno prima deve dare via qualcuno.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] vucinic e parolo per Quagliarella e candreva?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai lo spazio messaggi pieno
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



allora che lo svuoti al più presto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai lo spazio messaggi pieno


Libero


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai lo spazio messaggi pieno
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Ok, cedo Bertolacci a 0. Avanti.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] vucinic e parolo per Quagliarella e candreva?



Vucinic e Parolo per Quaglia e Hamsik ;-)


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, cedo Bertolacci a 0. Avanti.



Scambio Bertolacci Cossu?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Li pago io
> 
> Confermiamo ?



hai il centrocampo pieno


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hai il centrocampo pieno


Ti do rigoni in cambio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, cedo Bertolacci a 0. Avanti.



quindi cedi bertolacci??


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vucinic e Parolo per Quaglia e Hamsik ;-)



please...


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Naingolan va ceduto solo a 11 al massimo. Che sia jaqen, fabriman o padre pio a prenderlo.

Oh ragazzi, le regole le avro scritte 10 volte ma non le avete ancora capite...


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scambio Bertolacci Cossu?


Ok, confermiamo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ti do rigoni in cambio.



no va beh se ne dai via uno puoi prenderlo a 3 senza niente in cambio


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Ice, sennò, quaglia (ma anche Giovinco eh), per Vucinic, Hamsik per conti, Parolo per un tuo cesso a caso tipo santana


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, confermiamo.



Calma calma


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Quindi c'è stato lo scambio Aquilani-Nainggolan?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

@superdinho, ti do rigoni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quindi c'è stato lo scambio Aquilani-Nainggolan?


Aquilani è mio da una vita


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

@Fabriman , Gervinho o Pinzi per Asamoah ? Gervinho è titolare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ice, sennò, quaglia (ma anche Giovinco eh), per Vucinic, Hamsik per conti, Parolo per un tuo cesso a caso tipo santana



please


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> @superdinho, ti do rigoni.



non voglio rigoni, casomai preferivo bertolacci ma preferirei cedertelo per 3 crediti


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no va beh se ne dai via uno puoi prenderlo a 3 senza niente in cambio


Ho dato via bertolacci per cossu, quindi dovrò fare un altro scambio e ti offro rigoni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ho dato via bertolacci per cossu, quindi dovrò fare un altro scambio e ti offro rigoni.



No ancora non ho confermato, ci devo pensare.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Aquilani è mio da una vita



Aquilani-Florenzi per uno tra Candreva-Diamanti e Borriello


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Ice, a conti fatto non sarebbe male. Hai 2 centrocampisti che giocano e fanno 5/6 gol, un attaccante serio. L'unica cosa è che non hai più il top centrocampista, ma hai ancora Candreva e diamanti


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> aquilani-florenzi per uno tra candreva-diamanti e borriello



non si può fare. Si possono scambiare solo i pari ruolo, e 10.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Aquilani-Florenzi per uno tra Candreva-Diamanti e Borriello



*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE FC CASTROCIELO*
FC Castrocielo comunica che dopo vari sondaggi ed offerte inconcludenti il mercato è da ritenersi chiuso sia in entrata che in uscita.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ice, a conti fatto non sarebbe male. Hai 2 centrocampisti che giocano e fanno 5/6 gol, un attaccante serio. L'unica cosa è che non hai più il top centrocampista, ma hai ancora Candreva e diamanti



Beh è come se ti dicessi, che candreva fa gli stessi gol di vucinic e se Quagliarella gioca ne fa 6\7 quindi avresti più possibilità di vincere


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Gervinho lo voglio io, lo posso pagare cash


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Fabriman , Gervinho o Pinzi per Asamoah ? Gervinho è titolare.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Ice avrei troppi attaccanti, al massimo ti posso cedere un centrocampista per Pinzi.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ma Gervinho per Asamoah quindi volendo non potrei offrirlo? [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] con te non tratto fino a quando non mi dai pirlo-Marchisio per diamanti e uno tra santana e pinzi.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Ora vado via.

Chi vuole: ho 51 milioni.

Compro cash due giocatori. Due giocatori, quindi no Alexis Texas, paloschino, Sinistro ecc.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ice avrei troppi attaccanti, al massimo ti posso cedere un centrocampista per Pinzi.



Asamoah lo cedi?


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ma Gervinho per Asamoah quindi volendo non potrei offrirlo? [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] con te non tratto fino a quando non mi dai pirlo-Marchisio per diamanti e uno tra santana e pinzi.


Per me si può fare, basta che arriva anche Hamsik in qualche modo


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Di certo non te lo sto regalando per sau o gabbiadini e manco di natale voglio, se chiudi tipo per kakà se ne può riparlare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ora vado via.
> 
> Chi vuole: ho 51 milioni.
> 
> Compro cash due giocatori. Due giocatori, quindi no Alexis Texas, paloschino, Sinistro ecc.


Offro Zapata 20 e Savic 5


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Tutti convinti che voglio Kakà


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Ah, no difensori, con Terranova, Abate e Nagatopo sono apposto..


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Asamoah lo cedi?


Per pinzi no, però ho anche cigarini, bertolacci anche se darren non accetta lo scambio con cossu, rigoni e taider


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Cigarini mi interessa anche a me


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Santana per Cigarini senno?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Santana per Cigarini senno?


certo, ufficializza.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Asamoah per Kristicic?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

*Con una nota di merito, Gli Scarafaggi Assassini ufficializzano lo scambio Cigarini-Santana*


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Asamoah per Kristicic?


no


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Qualche anima pia mi riepiloga gli scambi conclusi oggi?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> no



biava ed inler per savic e asamoah?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Io ti dico i miei...

cigarini-basta-borriello-ambrosini vanno a me e a fabriman caceres, emeghara, marchionni e santana.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Qualche anima pia mi riepiloga gli scambi conclusi oggi?


Ti dico i miei con Iceman.
*Borriello, Ambrosini, Cigarini e Basta per Emeghara, Marchionni, Santana e Caceres*

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> biava ed inler per savic e asamoah?


se mi dai anche un attaccante da scambiare con Nico Lopez accetto tutta la vita.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

gli attaccanti che ho li tengo.. Ne ho solo 4. Penso a qualcos altro


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Però se vuoi nico lopez a 2 te lo acquisto [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Però se vuoi nico lopez a 2 te lo acquisto [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


No grazie, piuttosto cedo destro a 10.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Oh fabri, gervinho per destro e pinzi per asmoah


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Per asamoah ti dò cambiasso


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh fabri, gervinho per destro e pinzi per asmoah


Accetto il primo scambio.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

eh ma a me serve anche asamoah....destro al momento è fuori, gervinho gioca titolare...così perderei un titolare..già ho solo matri che fa il titolarle (forse)...

a me sembra equo come scambio


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Ogbonna Cambiasso per qualsiasi tuo difensore e Asamoah [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]

Ma bertolacci è ancora tuo?


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu stai aspettando la risposta? Ma se te l'ho proposto io



Sto aspettando la risposta dal mio socio... ignorante!


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ogbonna Cambiasso per qualsiasi tuo difensore e Asamoah [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



ogbonna manco titolare è...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Rinnovo la lista di quelli che sarei disponibile a cedere:

Jedvaj
Cossu
Montolivo
Jorginho
Pazzini
Ibarbo
Alexe


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Terminano tutte nel senso che poi non ci son più aste



Se terminano non ci sono più... è lapalissiano!  
Ma terminano stasera alle 20 o il 5/9 alle 20?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ogbonna manco titolare è...



Sì ma lui c'ha tutta la difesa della juve


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se terminano non ci sono più... è lapalissiano!
> Ma terminano stasera alle 20 o il 5/9 alle 20?



Stasera terminano quelle in lista


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì ma lui c'ha tutta la difesa della juve



Lol, gli manca buffon 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Rinnovo la lista di quelli che sarei disponibile a cedere:
> 
> Jedvaj
> Cossu
> ...



Montolivo-Cigarini


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

chi vuole dzemaili per 3 crediti??


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lol, gli manca buffon
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


No

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Accetto il primo scambio.



Sono pronto ad accettare lo scambio Bertolacci - Cossu.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

*Gli Scarafaggi Assassini , con una nota di merito, rendono definitivo il doppio scambio Gervinho-Pinzi, Asamoah-Destro*

Conferma l'ufficialità fabri


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Ok ufficializzo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> *Gli Scarafaggi Assassini , con una nota di merito, rendono definitivo il doppio scambio Gervinho-Pinzi, Asamoah-Destro*
> 
> Conferma l'ufficialità fabri


Confermo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] come andiamo?  [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ti ho tolto Biava e hai sempre 6 punti.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] come andiamo?  [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ti ho tolto Biava e hai sempre 6 punti.



Ok, thanks


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

*UFFICIALE*
Io e [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] abbiamo trovato l'accordo per lo scambio Cossu-Bertolacci


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALE*
> Io e [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] abbiamo trovato l'accordo per lo scambio Cossu-Bertolacci


Confermo, sei primo della lista come miglior uomo-scambio insieme ad Iceman.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

@peppez, asamoh cigarini per pirlo-marchisio


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @peppez, asamoh cigarini per pirlo-marchisio


Sogna 
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] se qualcuno stasera dopo le 20 resta coi buchi che succede?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Confermo, sei primo della lista come miglior uomo-scambio insieme ad Iceman.



Jedvaj e Alexe per Lichtsteiner e Nico Lopez?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sogna
> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] se qualcuno stasera dopo le 20 resta coi buchi che succede?



c'è anche domani e giovedì


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Jedvaj per Lichtsteiner?


Vuoi un pò troppo  

Moralez, più 3 crediti per Florenzi.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Vuoi un pò troppo
> 
> Moralez, più 3 crediti per Florenzi.


non si può fare


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> non si può fare


Se offro solo 3 crediti per florenzi neanche?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

devi offrire 2 per florenzi


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> devi offrire 2 per florenzi


Moralez più 2 no però?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] aggiorna le rose...emeghara-gervinho-pinzi da fabri e asamoah-borriello e destro a me...


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

No, o scambio alla pari, oppure liberi qualcuno a 0, compri florenzi a 2 e poi scambi moralez con qualcun altro dei suoi


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] aggiorna le rose...emeghara-gervinho-pinzi da fabri e asamoah-borriello e destro a me...



Aggiornato. Mi cedi destro a 1?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

libera spazio che ti mando mp


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Qualcuno vuole Palombo o Radu da acquistare a 3?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

*UFFICIALE*
Io e [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] abbiamo trovato l'accordo per il doppio scambio Jedvaj e Alexe per Bonucci e Nico Lopez.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

@gab\tequilad strootman berahmi per asamoah cigarini


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Qualcuno vuole Palombo o Radu da acquistare a 3?


Scambio Radu-Regini?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> libera spazio che ti mando mp



vai


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALE*
> Io e [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] abbiamo trovato l'accordo per il doppio scambio Jedvaj e Alexe per Bonucci e Nico Lopez.



AHAHAHAH vabbè dai, è evidentemente un troll fabriman


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALE*
> Io e [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] abbiamo trovato l'accordo per il doppio scambio Jedvaj e Alexe per Bonucci e Nico Lopez.


Confermo.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman...


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Confermo.



ma perchè?? perchè ci fai questo??


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @gab\tequilad strootman berahmi per asamoah cigarini


Non ho neanche bisogno di consultare il socio per rifiutare


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fabriman...



Pirlo per Asamoah?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Non ho neanche bisogno di consultare il socio per rifiutare



Secondo me ci perdete.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

L'anno prossimo mi auto nomino Stern così potrò bloccare certe operazioni


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

adesso ci tento io, magari funziona, magari vale tutto


[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] ti do Avelar e Cesar per Barzagli e Zapata


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> adesso ci tento io, magari funziona, magari vale tutto
> 
> 
> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] ti do Avelar e Cesar per Barzagli e Zapata



ahuahauhhauhau ma dai....se è convinto delle scelte che fa, lasciatelo fare...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ahuahauhhauhau ma dai....se è convinto delle scelte che fa, lasciatelo fare...



Secondo me ci fregherà tutti


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Oh aquilani -florenzi per asamoah cigarini?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh aquilani -florenzi per asamoah cigarini?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Vabbè dai ci provo pure io 
[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] 

Tomovic e Roncaglia per Yepes e Savic


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pirlo per Asamoah?


No grazie


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

*Ufficiale: * Darren mi cede Nico Lopez per 3 crediti


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: * Darren mi cede Nico Lopez per 3 crediti



Confermo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh aquilani -florenzi per asamoah cigarini?



Bertolacci per Hamsik?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Se qualcuno volesse Kristicic a 6 potrei darglielo


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No grazie



Piuttosto che darlo a te Hamsik , lo regalo a fabriman 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Avviso a [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


portatemi un centrocampista tra pirlo-aquilani-florenzi e fi farò vedere il paradiso


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che darlo a te Hamsik , lo regalo a fabriman
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Ti do io Pirlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ti do io Pirlo



Montolivo per Pirlo


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Si, per Asamoah o niente, le regole le faccio io.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Vabbé ma sei una capra ice. Te l'avevo offerto due giorni fa florenzi


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbé ma sei una capra ice. Te l'avevo offerto due giorni fa florenzi



eh ma volevi lulic in cambio, mica santana 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ma che hai fatto live? hai speso 3 per quel cesso di nico, ti volevo dare borriello


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Se non ti svegli io vaglio altre strade


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Chi vuole Cigarini?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

@teq\gabuz cigarini per lazzari?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Dzemaili per Kristicic??


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

dzemaili per cigarini ?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Dzemaili per Kristicic??


sto a vedere come va l'asta, alle 21 ti faccio sapere.

Comunque eventualmente, preferirei i 6 crediti. Tu dovresti scartare dzemaili ovviamente


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> sto a vedere come va l'asta, alle 21 ti faccio sapere.
> 
> Comunque eventualmente, preferirei i 6 crediti. Tu dovresti scartare dzemaili ovviamente



ma se hai detto che non si può scartare??


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Lo voglio io Cigarini


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma se hai detto che non si può scartare??



Dunque, non si può scartare per fare nuove offerte ai giocatori non in lista. Si può scartare per fare affari


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dunque, non si può scartare per fare nuove offerte ai giocatori non in lista. Si può scartare per fare affari



e se io riesco a vendere uno poi posso fare offerte per i giocatori??


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e se io riesco a vendere uno poi posso fare offerte per i giocatori??



yes


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Lo voglio io Cigarini



Cigarini-Asamoah per Pirlo-Biglia
Cigarini per Marchisio
Cigarini-Borriello per Biglia-(Sau\Gabbiadini)

Cash non ne voglio. O così o nada.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Cigarini per Kristicic?


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cigarini-Asamoah per Pirlo-Biglia
> Cigarini per Marchisio
> Cigarini-Borriello per Biglia-(Sau\Gabbiadini)
> 
> Cash non ne voglio. O così o nada.


Nada


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Nada



Peppez vuole sempre la botte piena con la moglie ubriaca


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Dzemaili per biglia??


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Dzemaili per biglia??


Dzemaili è dietro Behrami-Inler nelle gerarchie....Biglia al momento è titolare


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dzemaili è dietro Behrami-Inler nelle gerarchie....Biglia al momento è titolare



si gioca sempre il posto con inler mentre biglia se lo gioca con ledesma


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Cigarini per Kristicic?



Mai sentito questo krkaskasirsakrsakcicicicc 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Anzi, se qualcuno mi offre 2 io poi questi 2 crediti li posso utilizzare per offrire un nuovo giocatore?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Sì.


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

Gli Sbarbatelli annunciano lo svincolo di Dias e Ledesma ringraziando affettuosamente i due campioni per i traguardi che ci hanno aiutato a conquistare.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Gli Sbarbatelli annunciano lo svincolo di Dias e Ledesma ringraziando affettuosamente i due campioni per i traguardi che ci hanno aiutato a conquistare.



troppo tardi, si poteva svincolare fino alle 19


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì.



Vabbè me lo tengo..potrebbe servirmi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> troppo tardi, si poteva svincolare fino alle 19



che bella inculada ale 

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] chi vuoi per cassano? diamanti? candreva?


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] se cedi Cassano ci sono pure io, Pirlo o Marchisio posso darti..

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] puoi offrire solo per l'attaccante visto che ti manca solo un attaccante


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Ho modificato io


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> troppo tardi, si poteva svincolare fino alle 19



io lavoro, non e' che passi le giornate a cazzeggiare..


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> io lavoro, non e' che passi le giornate a cazzeggiare..


C'era già da ieri sera l'avviso di scadenza....


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> io lavoro, non e' che passi le giornate a cazzeggiare..



Anche noi lavoriamo, stiamo facendo mercato


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

"Certi amori non finiscono mai..."


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Scambio Radu-Regini?


No, li voglio proprio vendere. Giovani ma col maxi scambio come andiamo, non mi hai fatto sapere più niente


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

e a farmi offerte indecenti sia pubbliche che private , a quanto pare  , vero [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, li voglio proprio vendere. Giovani ma col maxi scambio come andiamo, non mi hai fatto sapere più niente



per modificare le rose controlla il topic che fai prima


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] lo cedi cassano?


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] lo cedi cassano?



no


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



con questo colpo è iniziato un rapporto di collaborazione alla galliani-preziosi


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> con questo colpo è iniziato un rapporto di collaborazione alla galliani-preziosi


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

e' quasiiiiiiiiiii magiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

*WELCOME TO CASTROCIELO*


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> e a farmi offerte indecenti sia pubbliche che private , a quanto pare  , vero [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]?



Beh, tutto sommato poteva starci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] hai parlato col socio?


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Beh, tutto sommato poteva starci.



eh si , privarsi di higuain e cuadrado per denis e soldi ci poteva stare


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] hai parlato col socio?



*C R I S T A L D O*

Vi asfalterà tutti! Tu sarai il primo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *C R I S T A L D O*
> 
> Vi asfalterà tutti! Tu sarai il primo!


Sì, sì, adesso vai a giocare da un'altra parte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, sì, adesso vai a giocare da un'altra parte.



Povero Splendidi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Povero Splendidi


Ma ti rendi conto che hai un attacco tutto da ridere? Lui, Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Cataldo, Cristaldo...


----------



## Jaqen (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> eh si , privarsi di higuain e cuadrado per denis e soldi ci poteva stare



Potevamo fare in altro modo, potevo metterci Borja Valero. Ma tant'e


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma ti rendi conto che hai un attacco tutto da ridere? Lui, Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Cataldo, Cristaldo...



Gomez Cristaldo coppia da champions


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gomez Cristaldo coppia da champions


Tanto per cominciare Bianchi è il titolare. Mi sa che hai dei problemi a capire il titolare e il panchinaro, tu, Ibarbo, Alessio, Cataldo...


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

complimenti a [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] che mi ha soffiato Leto al fotofinish, adesso possiamo dire di essere pari dopo Higuain


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tanto per cominciare Bianchi è il titolare. Mi sa che hai dei problemi a capire il titolare e il panchinaro, tu, Ibarbo, Alessio, Cataldo...



Ehm.....Cristaldo è stato preso per giocare titolare. 

Alexe non ce l'ho più e cmq è titolare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ehm.....Cristaldo è stato preso per giocare titolare.
> 
> Alexe non ce l'ho più e cmq è titolare.


Sì, sicuramente... magari più in là ma non da subito.


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Potevamo fare in altro modo, potevo metterci Borja Valero. Ma tant'e


Me ne pentirò per tutta la stagione


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, sicuramente... magari più in là ma non da subito.



Paloschi è disponibile? Eder in cambio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Paloschi è disponibile? Eder in cambio?


È disponibile Toni


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È disponibile Toni



Per Toni solo il Pazzo posso dare. Ma se facessimo il vecchio scambio? 

Ibarbo e Eder per Toni e Paloschi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per Toni solo il Pazzo posso dare. Ma se facessimo il vecchio scambio?
> 
> Ibarbo e Eder per Toni e Paloschi


Non mi convince Ibarbo. L'unico tuo attaccante decente è Gomez :/


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non mi convince Ibarbo. L'unico tuo attaccante decente è Gomez :/



Considerando che hai Tevez e Ljiajc che ti segneranno a raffica, è uno scambio che ti puoi permettere secondo me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Rimetto in ballo Pogba. Vediamo se viene fuori qualcuno con offerte intriganti, possibilmente senza fare offerte tirandosi poi indietro e facendomi buttare tempo


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rimetto in ballo Pogba. Vediamo se viene fuori qualcuno con offerte intriganti, possibilmente senza fare offerte tirandosi poi indietro e facendomi buttare tempo



Montolivo per Pogba


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Pogba per asamoah fa anche rima 

@Darren allora cigarini-borriello per ibarbo-florenzi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pogba per asamoah fa anche rima
> 
> @Darren allora cigarini-borriello per ibarbo-florenzi?



Florenzi è ormai incedibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Mertens-Eder [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mertens-Eder [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]



Come lei mi insegna, Mertens è una riserva, Eder titolare.....quindi:

no

NO

N O


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Florenzi-Destro


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Florenzi-Destro



Florenzi può partire solo per Hamsik


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Oh ti sto dando destro che quando torna gioca titolare....boh...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh ti sto dando destro che quando torna gioca titolare....boh...


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Per quanto riguarda la difesa ed il centrocampo...sono apposto così. Accetto scambi per quanto riguarda gli attaccanti, specialmente le punte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda la difesa ed il centrocampo...sono apposto così. Accetto scambi per quanto riguarda gli attaccanti, specialmente le punte.


Ah, quindi non stai rinforzando a posta Iceman?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi non stai rinforzando a posta Iceman?


No. Non rinforzo nessuno, penso solo al primo posto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No. Non rinforzo nessuno, *penso solo al primo posto*


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No. Non rinforzo nessuno, penso solo al primo posto



[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Cedo Floccari Per Llorente


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cedo Floccari Per Llorente



L'mp che ti ho inviato?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> L'mp che ti ho inviato?


Il mercato è chiuso per quanto riguarda la difesa e centrocampo per me.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Colpaccio Iturbe a 1 comunque


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Colpaccio Iturbe a 1 comunque



Mai quanto:


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

per me cristaldo presto ruberà il posto a bianchi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Colpaccio Iturbe a 1 comunque



questo è un colpaccio clamoroso, è davvero forte


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Colpaccio Iturbe a 1 comunque


Offro emeghara in cambio.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me cristaldo presto ruberà il posto a bianchi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Lo vuoi? 
[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Ti offro cambiasso per asamoah


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Cerco Rolando Bianchi e ho giusto 7 crediti per pagarlo.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Si preannuncia una lotta serrata Splendidi-Fabriman. Indovinate per cosa


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si preannuncia una lotta serrata Splendidi-Fabriman. Indovinate per cosa



per l'ultimo posto?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Cerco Belfodil.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> complimenti a [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] che mi ha soffiato Leto al fotofinish, adesso possiamo dire di essere pari dopo Higuain


Stessi giocatori proprio


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cerco Belfodil.



cerca nella pattumiera


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> cerca nella pattumiera


Basta che lo trovo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ti offro 1 credito per Belfodil.


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Basta che lo trovo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ti offro 1 credito per Belfodil.


ti offro 1 credito per emerghara


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

Pogba tevez x vidal nico lopez


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo vuoi?
> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Ti offro cambiasso per asamoah



Te lo puoi anche tenere il kebabbaro ora 

asamoah lulic candreva diamanti hamsik ambrosini cigarini Bradley , super centrocampo.


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

ma alla fine @iceman se l'è tenuto Quagliarella?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Te lo puoi anche tenere il kebabbaro ora
> 
> asamoah lulic candreva diamanti hamsik ambrosini cigarini Bradley , super centrocampo.



Gentile concessione di fabriman


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Basta che lo trovo
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ti offro 1 credito per Belfodil.


No.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Gentile concessione di fabriman


Tra questi solo asamoah e cigarini sono miei eh.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e ambrosini


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma alla fine @iceman se l'è tenuto Quagliarella?



Si ed è incedibile. Tu non cedi cassano, io non cedo Quagliarella 

Non entra nessuno, non esce nessuno " cit. All'inverso 

PS: Fabri non vendere floccari.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Gentile concessione di fabriman



Sono stati scambi equi per quanto mi riguarda, gli ho dato gervinho, poi abbiamo scambiato un paio di cessi marchionni,santana...dai...forse solo per asamoah ci ha perso un po'...


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Ha beh, gervinho riequilibra le forze


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ed è incedibile. Tu non cedi cassano, io non cedo Quagliarella
> 
> Non entra nessuno, non esce nessuno " cit. All'inverso



per forza, chi vuoi che se lo pigli?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Io dico che molti lo prenderebbero tranquillamente 

Vucinic non le gioca tutte e conte gli preferisce il quaglia a llorente...

Comunque, forse se va in porto un'operazione vendo hamsikke.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo vuoi?
> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Ti offro cambiasso per asamoah



possiamo fare uno scambio con floro flores

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Io dico che molti lo prenderebbero tranquillamente
> 
> Vucinic non le gioca tutte e conte gli preferisce il quaglia a llorente...
> 
> Comunque, forse se va in porto un'operazione vendo hamsikke.



conte preferisce vucinic


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

si ma vucinic non le gioca tutte e 50.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> si ma vucinic non le gioca tutte e 50.



questo sicuro, in questo caso metterà quel cesso di llorente anche se quagliarella per me è nettamente superiore


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io dico che molti lo prenderebbero tranquillamente
> 
> Vucinic non le gioca tutte e conte gli preferisce il quaglia a llorente...
> 
> Comunque, forse se va in porto un'operazione vendo hamsikke.



certo, infatti hai battuto una concorrenza spietata per il quaglia


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Ma infatti son contento di aver preso a 4-5 milioni llorente,quaglia,giovinco,destro e borriello  di più credo non si sarebbe potuto fare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma infatti son contento di aver preso a 4-5 milioni llorente,quaglia,giovinco,destro e borriello  di più credo non si sarebbe potuto fare.



tutte riserve però


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tutte riserve però



a sto punto iscriviamolo d' 'ufficio al fantaMW Riserve


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> tutte riserve però



Ho azzardato con matri a 18 nella speranza che allegri lo faccia giocare titolare...e se gioca titolare...qualche gol lo farà....comunque attendo proposte per hamsik *ufficialmente in vendita, devo ripianare il buco di bilancio *

Ovviamente proposte serie e interessanti, niente cessi.


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho azzardato con matri a 18 nella speranza che allegri lo faccia giocare titolare...e se gioca titolare...qualche gol lo farà....comunque attendo proposte per hamsik *ufficialmente in vendita, devo ripianare il buco di bilancio *
> 
> Ovviamente proposte serie e interessanti, niente cessi.



mi interessa Matri


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] seriously? Floro flores per iturbe? Mi hai preso per fabriman?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] seriously? Floro flores per iturbe? Mi hai preso per fabriman?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] seriously? Floro flores per iturbe? Mi hai preso per fabriman?



floro flores al sassuolo spacca tutto, se non lo vuoi me lo tengo, sicuramente segna più di iturbe che è un attaccante esterno


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

@iceman cuadrado e cassano, per hamsik e matri


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Tienilo pure, non te lo tocca nessuno


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] mi interessa Hamsik e Matri


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

@Superdinho, mi interessa floro flores e sono disposto a pagare 4 crediti.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> @iceman cuadrado e cassano, per hamsik e matri


Cosa vuoi per Cuadrado?


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cosa vuoi per Cuadrado?



un centrocampista forte almeno come cuadrado


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> un centrocampista forte almeno come cuadrado


Cossu, Pinzi o Santana?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> @iceman cuadrado e cassano, per hamsik e matri



Come no, dai ....l'anno prossimo sicuro.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> un centrocampista forte almeno come cuadrado


vedi se qualcuno dei miei ti può interessare


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] mi interessa Hamsik e Matri



Tu me li hai ceduti i tuoi ? NO, con te NON TRATTO. 
Offerta tardiva e inopportuna "cit


----------



## Ale (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cossu, Pinzi o Santana?



Okan buruk ce l'hai? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> vedi se qualcuno dei miei ti può interessare



no, non mi interessa nessuno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> @Superdinho, mi interessa floro flores e sono disposto a pagare 4 crediti.



sei sicuro di avere 4 crediti??  A parte gli scherzi poi chi prendo io, si possono ancora fare offerte??


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

La verità è che ognuno non vuole cedere i propri big, vengono sistematicamente rifiutate le offerte per i big, vidal,hamsik,tevez,gomez,etc.....quindi grossi scambi non ce ne saranno ed è proprio in base a questa conseguenza che il presidente comunica che hamsik per buona pace dei tifosi scarafaggiosi resterà negli scarafaggi assassini " cit 

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Bradley per Cambiasso o De Jong?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sei sicuro di avere 4 crediti??  A parte gli scherzi poi chi prendo io, si possono ancora fare offerte??


ho 8 crediti per la verità, potrei anche spenderli tutti e 8 eh. Comunque decidi, sono interessato a uno tra floro flores ed amauri.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Per vidal nessuno ha mai offerto nulla in realtà 

Cambiasso è titolare fisso, Bradley una riserva. De jong incedibilissmo


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per vidal nessuno ha mai offerto nulla in realtà
> 
> Cambiasso è titolare fisso, Bradley una riserva. De jong incedibilissmo



Eh ma allora vai a cagheggiare.....non ti lamentare se non concludiamo nulla.... 

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Vidal per Candreva e Llorente per livaja.... volevi l'offerta per vidal, eccola


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Se mi offrì una riserva per un titolare cosa dovrei fare? Mettermi a 90 come fabriman? 

Al limite si può discutere un: cambiasso-kristicic per Bradley asamoah

Rifiuto per vidal ovviamente


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se mi offrì una riserva per un titolare cosa dovrei fare? Mettermi a 90 come fabriman?
> 
> Al limite si può discutere un: cambiasso-kristicic per Bradley asamoah
> 
> Rifiuto per vidal ovviamente



Per Asamoah voglio Guarin e quindi fare un cambiasso-guarin per Bradley asamoah.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Mangiamelo


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mangiamelo



ahahah ma scusa se lo sai che io non accetto le tue e che tu non accetti le mie è inutile continuare....cioè krtsiccicici per asamoah? ma che scambio è?????


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Kristicic e cambiasso per asamoah ed un cesso


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

insisti...e poi quale cesso? io non ne ho cessi in rosa  ho una corazzata.

Cigarini chi lo vuole?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Ufficializzo lo scambio ogbonna iturbe per lichsteiner gervinho


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

A tutti: cedo lichsteiner e Nico lopez per un difensore qualsiasi ed un attaccante degno


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

e' che si chiama nico lopez , altrimenti ti avrei dato anche Quagliarella o llorente.


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] hai parlato col socio?



Eh, non ancora. L'ho cercato anche da Giannino ma non c'era


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Dei tuoi non voglio nessuno, troppi cessi in attacco.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Eh, non ancora. L'ho cercato anche da Giannino ma non c'era



Vuoi lichsteiner?


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dei tuoi non voglio nessuno, troppi cessi in attacco.



Ha parlato...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> Pogba tevez x vidal nico lopez


Ma tu sei un eroe. Per Tevez mi dai Muriel e accetto


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Lichtsteiner per Thereau?

Io voglio Cigarini.

Fabriman...


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] rispondi al mio mp.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] e che palle, lasciamelo 'sto Berardi di melma.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo lo scambio ogbonna iturbe per lichsteiner gervinho


Quand'è che avresti preso Iturbe?


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] e che palle, lasciamelo 'sto Berardi di melma.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Lichtsteiner per Thereau?
> 
> Io voglio Cigarini.
> 
> Fabriman...


Non ci siamo. Voglio milito o totò


----------



## Livestrong (3 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] e che palle, lasciamelo 'sto Berardi di melma.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Nell'asta di oggi


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Cedo Chiellini ed un centrocampista cesso, per Aquilani, Marchisio, Lulic, Vidal,Strootman o Poli ed un difensore cesso.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Lichtsteiner per Thereau?
> 
> Io voglio Cigarini.
> 
> Fabriman...




Cigarini lo vuoi? 

Io voglio sempre quei due, pirlo e Marchisio.

Ascolta ...serio questa volta.

Cigarini-Diamanti per Pirlo e Marchisio, poi vediamo per hamsik però è più complessa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] floro flores per 4 crediti è tuo se accetti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok


Eh, già hai offerto due, non posso neanche contro rilanciare...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nell'asta di oggi


Ma non è durata un giorno...


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cigarini lo vuoi?
> 
> Io voglio sempre quei due, pirlo e Marchisio.
> 
> ...


Inseriamo qui Hamsik


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cedo Chiellini ed un centrocampista cesso, per Aquilani, Marchisio, Lulic, Vidal,Strootman o Poli ed un difensore cesso.


.


----------



## iceman. (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nell'asta di oggi



Oh serio Lichtsteiner e Cambiasso per Asamoah e Domizzi, ci staresti nel caso?


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non ci siamo. Voglio milito o totò


Lichtsteiner = Milito/Di Natale ??

Non sapevo facesse gol


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] floro flores per 4 crediti è tuo se accetti


Ok, accetto, ufficializza.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] perchè durante l'asta principale esaltavi la tua difesa e ora li stai vendendo tutti quanti?


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner = Milito/Di Natale ??
> 
> Non sapevo facesse gol



Tra i difensori è quello che ne fa di più. Ho pensato di farti un favore, visto che un difesa sei messo maluccio


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Inseriamo qui Hamsik



Si ma qua però serio eh...allora ti dico chi vorrei dei tuoi...kakà ma sai che non basta...proponi anche tu.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tra i difensori è quello che ne fa di più. Ho pensato di farti un favore, visto che un difesa sei messo maluccio


Ho più titolari dei tuoi


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] perchè durante l'asta principale esaltavi la tua difesa e ora li stai vendendo tutti quanti?


Chiellini e Bonucci sono ancora miei


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh serio Lichtsteiner e Cambiasso per Asamoah e Domizzi, ci staresti nel caso?



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

*Ufficiale: Fc Mirovescio comunica di avere ceduto le prestazioni dell'attaccante floro flores al Fabricortex Team per 4 crediti*


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Chiellini e Bonucci sono ancora miei


Bonucci l'hai scambiato con darren


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma qua però serio eh...allora ti dico chi vorrei dei tuoi...kakà ma sai che non basta...proponi anche tu.


Cigarini-Diamanti-Hamsik-Matri

Marchisio-Pirlo-Kakà-Milito

ultima proposta ma devo pensarci


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> .



Se non concludo per l'attaccante si può fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, accetto, ufficializza.


Ah, quindi si annulla l'offerta di Fabri per Berardi  [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho più titolari dei tuoi



Benissimo, lo vedo ad un altro volentieri


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi si annulla l'offerta di Fabri per Berardi  [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]



Già annullata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

*In vendita Toni, Paloschi e Mertens per offerte pazze*


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se non concludo per l'attaccante si può fare



Aspetta però, fammi vedere come resta la situazione senza hamsik...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *In vendita Toni, Paloschi e Mertens per offerte pazze*



offro 1 credito per mertens


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Benissimo, lo vedo ad un altro volentieri


Va bene, Milito e Di Natale non valgono assolutamente Lichtsteiner per me


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

peppez trattiamo via pm....


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> peppez trattiamo via pm....


Ti aspetto


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Milito riserva non vale il miglior terzino della serie a?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> offro 1 credito per mertens



[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] a te interessava qualcuno dei miei, a me interessa qualcuno dei tuoi


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Milito riserva non vale il miglior terzino della serie a?


Milito riserva? Aspetta che torna e vediamo


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] a te interessava qualcuno dei miei, a me interessa qualcuno dei tuoi



dammi mertens a 16 dai, secondo me è un campione e presto diventa titolare, basta solo che cali un po insigne, poi se preferisce fare giocare pandev ho anche pandev, quindi mi serve..va bene a 16??


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Milito riserva? Aspetta che torna e vediamo



Torna dopo esser stato fuori dei mesi


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Oh livestrong quei 2 per quei 2 a me va bene, fammi sapere tu.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dammi mertens a 16 dai, secondo me è un campione e presto diventa titolare, basta solo che cali un po insigne, poi se preferisce fare giocare pandev ho anche pandev, quindi mi serve..va bene a 16??


Ad oggi mi servirebbero più scambi che altro, tra gli attaccanti non c'è più niente da comprare e gli ultimi giocatori interessanti son sfumati perché non avevo soldi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Milito riserva? Aspetta che torna e vediamo


Solo i suoi son buoni, come se Totti e Klose non fossero due rottami


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ad oggi mi servirebbero più scambi che altro, tra gli attaccanti non c'è più niente da comprare e gli ultimi giocatori interessanti son sfumati perché non avevo soldi.



se non me lo vuoi dare nulla fai tu, io degli attaccanti non cedo nessuno perchè devo completare la rosa con l'ultimo


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

vabbè totti i suoi 10 gol li fa. kllose dipende quanto dura.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh livestrong quei 2 per quei 2 a me va bene, fammi sapere tu.



Entrò domani sera ti faccio sapere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se non me lo vuoi dare nulla fai tu, io degli attaccanti non cedo nessuno perchè devo completare la rosa con l'ultimo


Avanti il prossimo


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> vabbè totti i suoi 10 gol li fa. kllose dipende quanto dura.



li fa solo perchè tira i rigori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] mi hai preso soltanto in giro fino ad ora, adesso cedimi Sau, lo voglio


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Ci son i mondiali, klose farà una grande stagione altroché


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> li fa solo perchè tira i rigori



Trova i un altro giocatore che ti fa 10 gol e 10 ssist in questa serie a


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Trova i un altro giocatore che ti fa 10 gol e 10 ssist in questa serie a


Zdenek, Zdenek, Zdenek...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avanti il prossimo



impossibile fare trattative con lei..ha perso una grande opportunità, non ci sarà più una seconda possibilità mi dispiace, lo vada a trovare il folle che arriva offrie cosi tanto per mertens


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

peppez sei vivo?


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Zdenek, Zdenek, Zdenek...



Avessi detto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> impossibile fare trattative con lei..ha perso una grande opportunità, non ci sarà più una seconda possibilità mi dispiace, lo vada a trovare il folle che arriva offrie cosi tanto per mertens


Sarò folle ma io ci credo tantissimo nei miei attaccanti, così come in Mertens per il quale arriverà anche il suo momento dopo Callejòn e Insigne 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Avessi detto


Rudi, Rudi, Rudi...


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarò folle ma io ci credo tantissimo nei miei attaccanti, così come in Mertens per il quale arriverà anche il suo momento dopo Callejòn e Insigne
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


e allora perché li offrì a cani e porci?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarò folle ma io ci credo tantissimo nei miei attaccanti, così come in Mertens per il quale arriverà anche il suo momento dopo Callejòn e Insigne



ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole, ma non ti accontenti mai di nulla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> e allora perché li offrì a cani e porci?


Perché voglio vedere se trovo qualcosa di meglio ma son tutti cani almeno quanto me 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole, ma non ti accontenti mai di nulla


Dammi uno schiaffo morale e cedimi Hernanes


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché voglio vedere se trovo qualcosa di meglio ma son tutti cani almeno quanto me
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



pure??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pure??


Perché, chi altro mi hai ceduto?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché, chi altro mi hai ceduto?



dopo tutte le trattative che hai fatto fallire scordatelo nenache se mi offri pogba ljajic e tutto il tuo centrocampo di scarsoni


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] mi hai preso soltanto in giro fino ad ora, adesso cedimi Sau, lo voglio


Che ho fatto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dopo tutte le trattative che hai fatto fallire scordatelo nenache se mi offri pogba ljajic e tutto il tuo centrocampo di scarsoni


Castro-Bonaventura-Ljajic-Pogba piscia in testa a qualsiasi altro centrocampo di questa lega 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che ho fatto?


Lo voglio, lo voglio... io pollo a credere che nessuno lo volesse e ad offrire soltanto sette per il mio pupillo


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Castro-Bonaventura-Ljajic-Pogba piscia in testa a qualsiasi altro centrocampo di questa lega



perchè non parliamo di luci e magnanelli va


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perchè non parliamo di luci e magnanelli va


Loro fanno numero, mi rendo conto che son cessi, almeno giocano però


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo voglio, lo voglio... io pollo a credere che nessuno lo volesse e ad offrire soltanto sette per il mio pupillo


Per Bonaventura


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Per Bonaventura


Bonaventura-Sau? Ci penso...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Loro fanno numero, mi rendo conto che son cessi, almeno giocano però



si ma il bello che me li offrivi come se si trattasse di merce rara


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma il bello che me li offrivi come se si trattasse di merce rara


Ma io scherzo. Mi cedi un centrocampista in cambio di Mertens, amico?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma io scherzo. Mi cedi un centrocampista in cambio di Mertens, amico?



al massimo potrei darti dzemaili


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> al massimo potrei darti dzemaili


Kone per Mertens


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kone per Mertens



kone è un titolare capiscimi, mertens sarebbe il mio sesto attaccante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> kone è un titolare capiscimi, mertens sarebbe il mio sesto attaccante


Se te lo vendo a 16 e poi mi compro Kone a 2?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se te lo vendo a 16 e poi mi compro Kone a 2?



lo vuoi zielinski??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo vuoi zielinski??


E che me ne faccio. Allora uno tra Toni e Paloschi per Kone.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E che me ne faccio. Allora uno tra Toni e Paloschi per Kone.



e io che me ne faccio di mertens?? è lo stesso discorso due riserve ma che possono giocare anche titolari, kone è titolare fisso, toni e paloschi non mi interessano


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] metti i anche lichsteiner al posto di ogbonna pls


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

@Peppez , Cigarini-Ambrosini per Lodi-Jankovic?


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Peppez , Cigarini-Ambrosini per Lodi-Jankovic?


Cigarini-Jankovic si

Lodi non lo cedo.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Dimmi splendidi... Cosa ti interessa?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dimmi splendidi... Cosa ti interessa?


Per Obiang o Valero?


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cigarini-Jankovic si
> 
> Lodi non lo cedo.



Ma sto Jankovic dove gioca? LOL...a me cigarini fa proprio schifo....aspe che vedo..


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Valero per Pogba. È il mio unico TOP a cc, capisci la sua importanza.
Obiang devo ancora prenderlo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Valero per Pogba. È il mio unico TOP a cc, capisci la sua importanza.
> Obiang devo ancora prenderlo..


Obian te l'ha aggiunto Luca... infatti qualcosa non mi tornava con Pedro e Iturbe  [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
Pogba non vale Valero


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] svuota i messaggi


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Ljajic per Candreva e borriello per toni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ljajic per Candreva e borriello per toni.


Ljajic super mega incedibile. Toni meglio di Sborri.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ljajic super mega incedibile. Toni meglio di Sborri.



OK. Pogba per Candreva e Quagliarella per Toni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> OK. Pogba per Candreva e Quagliarella per Toni


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Candreva per Vucinic e Destro per Parolo...


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Obian te l'ha aggiunto Luca... infatti qualcosa non mi tornava con Pedro e Iturbe  [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
> Pogba non vale Valero


le aste di stasera han assegnato quei giocatori, non durano più 24 ore le aste, svegliati. E dammi lichsteiner


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

@gab\teq lazzari per Bradley?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> le aste di stasera han assegnato quei giocatori, non durano più 24 ore le aste, svegliati. E dammi lichsteiner


Non durano 24 ore e quanto durano?  messo da un pezzo Licht.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non durano 24 ore e quanto durano?  messo da un pezzo Licht.



Durano fino alle 20.00 di ogni sera


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Ice, Candreva non mi interessa per ora..Mi interessa Hamsik


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Eh ma non ti posso mica dare hamsik.....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Candreva per Vucinic , secondo me ci guadagnamo tutti e due, a me serve un attaccante e a te un centrocampista, tanto attaccanti buoni ne hai. la media di vucinic è sempre quella 8\9 gol.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Vucinic Destro
Hetemaj Candreva

Doppio scambio.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Notte, a domani. L'offerta mia resta valida


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Ci penso 10 minuti anche se penso che accetterò, mi trovo obbligato in questo caso, anche se quell'hetemaj mamma miaaa...brividi...


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Ok, io dormo. Se vuoi ufficializzare ufficializza pure... Basta che mi fai una [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] che così domani mattina leggo subito... Notte


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

*Con una nota di merito, gli Scarafaggi Assassini ufficializzano il doppio scambio Candreva-Destro\Hetemaj-Vucinic*

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION].
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], borriello per nico lopez e poi quei 2 x2


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Con una nota di merito, gli Scarafaggi Assassini ufficializzano il doppio scambio Candreva-Destro\Hetemaj-Vucinic*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION].
> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION], borriello per nico lopez e poi quei 2 x2




sempre con una nota di merito tu le fai le cose??


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sempre con una nota di merito tu le fai le cose??



Qualora non ve ne foste accorti, ho praticamente vinto il fantacalcio. Hamsik resta dove sta, con Vucinic mercato strachiuso all'ennesima potenza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Qualora non ve ne foste accorti, ho praticamente vinto il fantacalcio. Hamsik resta dove sta, con Vucinic mercato strachiuso all'ennesima potenza.



con una nota di merito ti dico che chi crede di aver vinto ha gia perso in partenza e poi il fantacalcio si vince sempre con l'attacco forte, ora vado a dormire, saluti


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Ufficiale:

Lichsteiner, cambiasso e Nico lopez da iceman

Domizzi, asamoah e llorente da me


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Mercato stra chiuso a meno di offerte irrinunciabili


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vuoi lichsteiner?



Dipende per chi


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] 

Egregio, vorrei Paloschi.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Con questo scambio perdo qualcosa in attacco ma acquisto finalmente un centrocampista che fa assist e gol.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Mercato *CHIUSO* a meno di transizioni con TOP comprati oltre i 50 milioni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bonucci l'hai scambiato con darren



Volevo dire barzagli


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Con questo scambio perdo qualcosa in attacco ma acquisto finalmente un centrocampista che fa assist e gol.



ci abbiamo guadagnato entrambi. l'unica cosa quel cesso di etemai


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Diciamo che, hetemaj è un centrocampista normale/cesso, ma era la "tassa" del regolamento, centrocampista per centrocampista..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

*SI Team e Los Musagetes ufficializzano lo scambio alla pari tra gli attaccanti Alberto Paloschi e Simone Zaza*.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Diciamo che, hetemaj è un centrocampista normale/cesso, ma era la "*tassa*" del regolamento, centrocampista per centrocampista..



sei come preziosi

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Dipende per chi



ti è andata male 

Bradley per lazzari?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

splendidi incisivi ha scritto:


> *si team e los musagetes ufficializzano lo scambio alla pari tra gli attaccanti alberto paloschi e simone zaza*.



ahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

darren hai risposto all'mp? 

@splendidi libera spazio..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Ho sistemato le rose, ditemi se manca ancora qualcosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> darren hai risposto all'mp?
> 
> @splendidi libera spazio..


Quale mp? .____.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

superdinho dzemaili per Bradley?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] mica potremmo sostituire Joaquin con Dessena?


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Cedo alexe a 2 crediti.


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bradley per lazzari?


Nein


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Intanto ho ufficializzato Sgab


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Io ho borriello in vendita


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> superdinho dzemaili per Bradley?



no, dzemaili è anche un possibile titolare, bradley è panchinaro fisso


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no, dzemaili è anche un possibile titolare, bradley è panchinaro fisso



chi vuoi per hernanes?


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> chi vuoi per hernanes?



hernanes è invendibile incedibile intoccabile impareggiabile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hernanes è invendibile incedibile intoccabile impareggiabile


Ahhhhhh come gioca il profeta...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

A chi interessa uno tra Pazzini ed Ibarbo?


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A chi interessa uno tra Pazzini ed Ibarbo?


Leto per Pazzini


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ahhhhhh come gioca il profeta...



solo per bonaventura chi vuoi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Leto per Pazzini



Pazzini o Ibarbo per Therau


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A chi interessa uno tra Pazzini ed Ibarbo?


A me.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me.



Chi proponi?


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pazzini o Ibarbo per Therau


No, Leto per il Pazzo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi proponi?


Scherzavo


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> No, Leto per il Pazzo



Peppez ma tu vuoi trattare solo facendoci perdere gli altri? Ogni volta proponi scambi assurdi dai.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scherzavo



Hai un attacco di cessi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai un attacco di cessi


Proprio adesso non si può dire questo


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Proprio adesso non si può dire questo



Ma taci che hai scambiato Paloschi con Zaza


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren pazzini per borriello.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] ufficializziamo?


Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma taci che hai scambiato Paloschi con Zaza


Se scambiassi Magnanelli per Hamsik diresti che mi son fatto il pacco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Floccari per un attaccante titolare cesso qualsiasi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se scambiassi Magnanelli per Hamsik diresti che mi son fatto il pacco.



Abbi fede  dovevi fare quel cambio con me, ormai.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

darren pazzini per borriello


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Vai [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

*I presidentissimi Splendidi e Peppez ufficializzano lo scambio tra Jack Bonaventura, insieme a Luca Toni, e Raphael Martinho con Marco Sau*.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *I presidentissimi Splendidi e Peppez ufficializzano lo scambio tra Jack Bonaventura, insieme a Luca Toni, e Raphael Martinho con Marco Sau*.


Confermo


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Floccari per Llorente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *I presidentissimi Splendidi e Peppez ufficializzano lo scambio tra Jack Bonaventura, insieme a Luca Toni, e Raphael Martinho con Marco Sau*.



Va beh allora Peppez è il nuovo Fabriman dai  Cioè gli avevo fatto un offerta migliore per quei giocatori e aveva rifiutato ROTFL


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va beh allora Peppez è il nuovo Fabriman dai  Cioè gli avevo fatto un offerta migliore per quei giocatori e aveva rifiutato ROTFL


Sau può fare più gol di Toni ma Bonaventura penso sia molto meglio di Martinho


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Follia di Splendidi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Cavolo, Darren mi ha fregato sul tempo. Stavo per scrivere: in b4 Darren che commenta


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

@Darren Pazzini per Borriello allora?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cavolo, Darren mi ha fregato sul tempo. Stavo per scrivere: in b4 Darren che commenta



Ma tu hai fatto bene con questo scambio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma tu hai fatto bene con questo scambio.


Io lo credo, o meglio credo che siamo andati bene tutti e due in modi diversi. Tu che offerta avevi fatto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io lo credo, o meglio credo che siamo andati bene tutti e due in modi diversi. Tu che offerta avevi fatto?



L'altro giorno gli avevo offerto Montolivo e Pazzini per Lodi e Sau


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Floccari per un attaccante titolare cesso qualsiasi.



fabri mp


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno gli avevo offerto Montolivo e Pazzini per Lodi e Sau


Ed è migliore? 

Lodi rigorista

Pazzini fuori fino a Novembre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno gli avevo offerto Montolivo e Pazzini per Lodi e Sau


Pazzini è rotto e prima di un recupero ne avrà ancora per molto. Montolivo arriva difficilmente all'assist o al goal che è quello che serve. Toni è un titolare e ovviamente Bonaventura è meglio di Monto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma poi io sono innamorato di Sau dalla stagione scorsa, son stato pollo a farmelo fregare all'asta 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bene, resta Mertens. Qualcuno che me lo voglia scambiare per un centrocampista?


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

mertens per Bradley


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> mertens per Bradley


Per piacere...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Chi vuole Mertens in cambio di un centrocampista decente?*


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Cedo Chiellini e Barzagli ed un mio qualsiasi centrocampista, per due difensori qualsiasi ed un top centrocampista (Hamsik, Aquilani, De Rossi, Pirlo sono ben accetti).


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per piacere...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> *Chi vuole Mertens in cambio di un centrocampista decente?*



lulic?


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per piacere...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> *Chi vuole Mertens in cambio di un centrocampista decente?*


Io, avrei cossu che si può definire decente, però potrei cedere chiunque mio centrocampista.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cedo Chiellini e Barzagli ed un mio qualsiasi centrocampista, per due difensori qualsiasi ed un top centrocampista (Hamsik, Aquilani, De Rossi, Pirlo sono ben accetti).


.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

@Darren dai pazzini per sborri. Si o No ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Ceduta la difesa gobba per Pirlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> lulic?


Potrebbe interessarmi Lulic però hai 6 attaccanti, dovresti liberarti di uno.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ceduta la difesa gobba per Pirlo


Ho detto di aspettare perchè ho ancora una proposta in ballo


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Intanto ho ufficializzato Sgab


Bravo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Bravo



Ti offro Mertens per un bel centrocampista


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho detto di aspettare perchè ho ancora una proposta in ballo


Peccato


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Potrebbe interessarmi Lulic però hai 6 attaccanti, dovresti liberarti di uno.



ma per piacere, stavo scherzando. Lulic non lo cedo manco per pogba


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma per piacere, stavo scherzando. Lulic non lo cedo manco per pogba


Stava scherzando e che posti a fare allora? Vero [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]?


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

@Darren Borriello per Pazzini?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stava scherzando e che posti a fare allora? Vero [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]?


Mi dica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi dica


Offrimi un centrocampista per Mertens, guarda che Dries è forte


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Offrimi un centrocampista per Mertens, guarda che Dries è forte



Con te non tratto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Con te non tratto.


Per me ci vogliono offerte serie, non le baggianate che siete soliti proporre.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me ci vogliono offerte serie, non le baggianate che siete soliti proporre.


Ma se hai accettato offerte ridicole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se hai accettato offerte ridicole


Ma non capite proprio nulla, mado'.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] la proposta  ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non capite proprio nulla, mado'.



Paloschi per Zaza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Paloschi per Zaza


Uno scambio voluto fortemente. Zaza ne segnerà 20.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Uno scambio voluto fortemente. Zaza ne segnerà 20.


Ti interessa uno dei miei centrocampisti?


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] la proposta  ?



ci son di mezzo io se interessa  pirlo in un battito di ciglia potrebbe finire da me....dammi chiellini  ti do lulic o borriello


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] la proposta  ?


Devo aspettare la decisione di [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ti interessa uno dei miei centrocampisti?


Aquilotto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ci son di mezzo io se interessa  pirlo in un battito di ciglia potrebbe finire da me....dammi chiellini  ti do lulic o borriello


Chiellini o Barzagli solo per un top centrocampista o attaccante, Lulic è bravo, ma non un top.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aquilotto.



cosa offri?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> cosa offri?


Mertens


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mertens


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> cosa offri?


Io per aquilani offro chiellini o barzagli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io per aquilani offro chiellini o barzagli.



Non sono interessato ai difensori


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Che bel bambino, ha scoperto la foca e mo' gioca sempre


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Lulic è un top, altroché, titolare inamovibile nella lazio del sergente petkovic, assist a non finire...e i suoi 2-3 gol li fa.

Se prendo Pirlo dopo non lo voglio più chiellini, quindi fossi in te accetterei

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Lulic è un top, altroché, titolare inamovibile nella lazio del sergente petkovic, assist a non finire...e i suoi 2-3 gol li fa.

Se prendo Pirlo dopo non lo voglio più chiellini, quindi fossi in te accetterei


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lulic è un top, altroché, titolare inamovibile nella lazio del sergente petkovic, assist a non finire...e i suoi 2-3 gol li fa. Se prendo Pirlo dopo non lo voglio più chiellini, quindi fossi in te accetterei


Ma che top, l'anno passata ne ha strusciata mezza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che bel bambino, ha scoperto la foca e mo' gioca sempre



Che hai contro le foche?


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Accetterei soprattutto perché nessuno ti scambierebbe più nulla 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che top, l'anno passata ne ha strusciata mezza.



poverino....vai tieniti quel cesso di mertens ahuahahuuhauha


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lulic è un top, altroché, titolare inamovibile nella lazio del sergente petkovic, assist a non finire...e i suoi 2-3 gol li fa.
> 
> Se prendo Pirlo dopo non lo voglio più chiellini, quindi fossi in te accetterei
> 
> ...


Allora se è così forte, perchè non mi cedi Hamsik, in cambio di Chiellini, Barzagli, Caceres e Yepes? 

P.S: Affarone del secolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Accetterei soprattutto perché nessuno ti scambierebbe più nulla
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Se, per Iceman o son cessi o son top...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allora se è così forte, perchè non mi cedi *Hamsik, in cambio di Chiellini, Barzagli, Caceres e Yepes*?
> 
> P.S: Affarone del secolo.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allora se è così forte, perchè non mi cedi Hamsik, in cambio di Chiellini, Barzagli, Caceres e Yepes?
> 
> P.S: Affarone del secolo.



Io non punto al modificatore della difesa....  

poi in difesa sono a postissimo così, licht basta zuniga maicon difesa illegale. E hamsik non lo do, incedibilissimo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se, per Iceman o son cessi o son top...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -



hai capito si?  Io sono topONE


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io non punto al modificatore della difesa....
> 
> poi in difesa sono a postissimo così, licht basta zuniga maicon difesa illegale. E hamsik non lo do, incedibilissimo.
> 
> ...


Allora dammi Marchetti per Chiellini o Barzagli. In cambio ti do da costa che ha subito meno reti di Marchetti e quindi più bravo


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

cmq ragazzi se iceman avesse avuto pure una punta forte il fanta era già finito  ma come avete fatto a farlo rinforzare così?


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi se iceman avesse avuto pure una punta forte il fanta era già finito  ma come avete fatto a farlo rinforzare così?


Boh io lichtsteiner l'ho dato a livestrong e adesso vedo che ce l'ha iceman


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi se iceman avesse avuto pure una punta forte il fanta era già finito  ma come avete fatto a farlo rinforzare così?



ho anche vucinic...il fanta per quanto mi riguarda l'ho praticamente vinto 

borriello per pazzini....ti sto facendo un favore 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allora dammi Marchetti per Chiellini o Barzagli. In cambio ti do da costa che ha subito meno reti di Marchetti e quindi più bravo



Guarda, mi stai simpatico ti do anche Bradley insieme a lulic.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ho anche vucinic...il fanta per quanto mi riguarda l'ho praticamente vinto
> 
> borriello per pazzini....ti sto facendo un favore


Emeghara e Barzagli per Vucinic e uno che vuoi tu.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> ho anche vucinic...il fanta per quanto mi riguarda l'ho praticamente vinto
> 
> borriello per pazzini....ti sto facendo un favore
> 
> ...


Ok, però devi darmi o Marchetti o Vucinic, in cambio do chi vuoi tu.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. sarà il nuove campione, gli consegnerò lo scettro che per ora è in mano mia


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Emeghara e Barzagli per Vucinic e uno che vuoi tu.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



per vucinic ho sacrificato candreva e destro, non so se....


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> per vucinic ho sacrificato candreva e destro, non so se....


Per destro che è rotto, mentre emeghara ha già segnato un gol eh.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

no, te l'ho dato io emegagata che me lo riprendo a fare?

pirlo me lo prendo io comunque, se vuoi un centrocampista lulic e' l'unico buono che potresti prendere, gli altri non te li lasciano. 
Ti do tempo fino alle 19,00 , ora sto uscendo.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per destro che è rotto, mentre emeghara ha già segnato un gol eh.


Leto per Emeghara


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> no, te l'ho dato io emegagata che me lo riprendo a fare?
> 
> pirlo me lo prendo io comunque, se vuoi un centrocampista lulic e' l'unico buono che potresti prendere, gli altri non te li lasciano.
> Ti do tempo fino alle 19,00 , ora sto uscendo.


Si vabbè.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

è un no? peppez prepara a far uscire il comunicato su pirlo, tra 5 minuti esatti apro il portone di casa ed esco, hai ancora 5 minuti per concludere l'affare....


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per destro che è rotto, mentre emeghara ha già segnato un gol eh.



ti offro 1 per emeghara


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ti offro 1 per emeghara


Emeghara e Marchionni per Niang e uno tra Cuadrado, De Rossi, Pizarro e Poli


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Emeghara e Marchionni per Niang e uno tra Cuadrado, De Rossi, Pizarro e Poli



emeghara e cossu per niang e poli ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> emeghara e cossu per niang e poli ?


ok, ufficializza.


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> ok, ufficializza.



io e fabri fibra facciamo questa operazione: emeghara e cossu per niang e poli


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> io e fabri fibra facciamo questa operazione: emeghara e cossu per niang e poli


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman ma che operazioni fai? 

Cossu non era in ballo tra me e te per Pirlo?


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fabriman ma che operazioni fai?
> 
> Cossu non era in ballo tra me e te per Pirlo?


Non mi hai fatto sapere più nulla e Iceman mi ha detto che Pirlo era già suo, mmmah.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> io e fabri fibra facciamo questa operazione: emeghara e cossu per niang e poli


Confermo


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non mi hai fatto sapere più nulla e Iceman mi ha detto che Pirlo era già suo, mmmah.


Ancora non abbiamo l'accordo nemmeno con lui.

Vabè fa niente dai  non ti preoccupare

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Però una domanda [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]

perchè cerci attaccanti titolari e poi cedi un titolare (Emeghara) per uno che farà panchina/tribuna (Niang)?


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ancora non abbiamo l'accordo nemmeno con lui.
> 
> Vabè fa niente dai  non ti preoccupare
> 
> ...


Perchè ho un centrocampo mediocre e poli è l'unico buono che ho insieme a pinzi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Vendo Floro Flores 4 e Alexe 2.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] mica potremmo sostituire Joaquin con Dessena?



No


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi se iceman avesse avuto pure una punta forte il fanta era già finito  ma come avete fatto a farlo rinforzare così?



Rinforzare? Ma hai visto il centrocampo che aveva prima e quello che ha ora?


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Adesso ha solo Hamsik. Si è equilibrato tra i reparti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Rinforzare? Ma hai visto il centrocampo che aveva prima e quello che ha ora?



Rispondi in privato


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Prima aveva Hamsik, candreva, diamanti, asamoah, lulic....


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Adesso ha solo Hamsik. Si è equilibrato tra i reparti.



sì ma il fantacalcio lo vinci coi centrocampisti e con gli attaccanti... Lui davanti ha dei cessi a pedali, a centrocampo si è indebolito di brutto


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Ufficializzo lo scambio tra me e Darren:

Roncaglia e Gervinho per Paletta ed Ibarbo


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo lo scambio tra me e Darren:
> 
> Roncaglia e Gervinho per Paletta ed Ibarbo



Confermo


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> cmq ragazzi se iceman avesse avuto pure una punta forte il fanta era già finito  ma come avete fatto a farlo rinforzare così?



Davvero... era fuori dai giochi a l'hanno fatto diventare una contender


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2013)

ledesma per joaquin? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Prima aveva Hamsik, candreva, diamanti, asamoah, lulic....



Io invece dico che mi sono rinforzato abbestia 

@Peppez ufficializziamo? 
Basta per Marchisio e Cigarini per Sorensen

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Davvero... era fuori dai giochi a l'hanno fatto diventare una contender



Uno che ne capisce  
Respect


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti offro Mertens per un bel centrocampista



Sai dove te lo puoi Mertens?


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Davvero... era fuori dai giochi a l'hanno fatto diventare una contender



fortuna che @iceman non ha preso Paloschi!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> hai capito si?  Io sono topONE


Cioè, un grosso topo? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Sai dove te lo puoi Mertens?


Vi mangerete le mani quando inizierà a sfornare assist e a segnare a raffica. Ci potete giurare 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> ledesma per joaquin? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Accetto. Ufficializzo?


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] 

oh yes


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Iceman rinforzato, Iceman più forte, ma state scherzando?


----------



## Ale (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Iceman rinforzato, Iceman più forte, ma state scherzando?



si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> si


Ah ecco  
Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, credo che stiamo tutti là, vogliamo prenderci in giro uno con l'altro e vabbè ma alla fine credo che sarà combattuta, poi alla fine c'è poco da fare, ci dovrà essere per forza un primo e un ultimo  Esula da questo discorso Fabriman ovviamente


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah ecco
> Comunque, a parte gli scherzi, credo che stiamo tutti là, vogliamo prenderci in giro uno con l'altro e vabbè ma alla fine credo che sarà combattuta, poi alla fine c'è poco da fare, ci dovrà essere per forza un primo e un ultimo  Esula da questo discorso Fabriman ovviamente


Perché lasci fuori Fabriman?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché lasci fuori Fabriman?


Perché lui sarà sicuramente il primo e quindi sarebbe stato più corretto dire "ci sarà per forza un secondo e un ultimo"


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché lui sarà sicuramente il primo e quindi sarebbe stato più corretto dire "ci sarà per forza un secondo e un ultimo"



Punto al primo posto (Cit. storica)


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Punto al primo posto (Cit. storica)



Ma non lo sapete che gli ultimi saranno i primi? 

Comunque la migliore per me è quella di [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]  vedendola bene può sfondare quota 60 gol ,se gli va tutto di ****.

@Darren Pazzini per Borriello?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non lo sapete che gli ultimi saranno i primi?
> 
> Comunque la migliore per me è quella di [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]  vedendola bene può sfondare quota 60 gol ,se gli va tutto di ****.
> 
> @Darren Pazzini per Borriello?



*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE*
FC Castrocielo comunica che Giampaolo Pazzini è stato tolto dal mercato, resterà con i biancorossi almeno fino a Gennaio.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Bombone di mercato in arrivo....


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Sorensen Marchisio Pirlo e Biglia da [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]

Basta Diamanti Cigarini Hetemaj a me


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sorensen Marchisio Pirlo e Biglia da [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]
> 
> Basta Diamanti Cigarini Hetemaj a me



ice ma che ca... fai?


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] hai preso Ekdal per..?


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> ice ma che ca... fai?



ho rinforzato il centrocampo, praticamente ho sostituito candreva e diamanti con pirlo Marchisio e vucinic. in difesa al posto di basta ho licht. 

io seguo il mio istinto...


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] hai preso Ekdal per..?



Era libero


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ho rinforzato il centrocampo, praticamente ho sostituito candreva e diamanti con pirlo Marchisio e vucinic. in difesa al posto di basta ho licht.
> 
> io seguo il mio istinto...



Hai fatto benone secondo me


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ho rinforzato il centrocampo, praticamente ho sostituito candreva e diamanti con pirlo Marchisio e vucinic. in difesa al posto di basta ho licht.
> 
> io seguo il mio istinto...



Ma pirli


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Posso svincolare due giocatori? [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Posso svincolare due giocatori? [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]



No. O trovi quakcuno che te li acquisti, oppure non puoi

Cioè, puoi se vuoi acquistare qualcuno direttamente da un altro giocatore usando i tuoi crediti. Non puoi se vuoi prendere qualcuno libero


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No. O trovi quakcuno che te li acquisti, oppure non puoi
> 
> Cioè, puoi se vuoi acquistare qualcuno direttamente da un altro giocatore usando i tuoi crediti. Non puoi se vuoi prendere qualcuno libero


Quindi, visto che ho la squadra completa..o vendo qualcuno per crediti oppure solo scambio di giocatori vero?

Perfetto


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma pirli



Ho fatto un paio di calcoli...
candreva l'anno scorso 6 gol, diamanti 7 gol.
Marchisio 5, vucinic 10, e pirlo 3 mi sembra....e più o meno sono medie che restano stabili da due-3 anni.

Quindi qualche gol in più è assicurato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2013)

Sono a posto le rose di tutti?


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] conferma l'affare a me vanno Pereira Inler e Sestu e a te Chiellini Taider e Moralez.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono a posto le rose di tutti?



Si, a parte la tua che è ridicola assai, tevez,ljajic e pogba. STOP. se ti va bene arrivi a 30 gol, essendo ottimisti.

Aridicoloooooooooooooooooo


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

In attesa di offerte interessanti per Matri.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] conferma l'affare a me vanno Pereira Inler e Sestu e a te Chiellini Taider e Moralez.


Confermo


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Ascolto offerte per Albiol o Chiellini. Cercò un attaccante serio, dó via ibarbo ed uno dei due sopra citati.
[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] 

Cito solo quelli con attaccanti decenti


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

Anche [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Cedo Inler, Poli e Barzagli in cambio di un attaccante big.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ascolto offerte per Albiol o Chiellini. Cercò un attaccante serio, dó via ibarbo ed uno dei due sopra citati.
> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> 
> Cito solo quelli con attaccanti decenti



ma il tuo mercato non era strachiuso ? 
sotto sotto matri e vucinic li vorresti, di la verità 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cedo Inler, Poli e Barzagli in cambio di un attaccante big.



Inler per Borriello, è l'unico big che posso cedere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma il tuo mercato non era strachiuso ?
> sotto sotto matri e vucinic li vorresti, di la verità
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...


Si, Borriello che è un panchinaro fisso. Potrei accettare lo scambio se cedi vucinic.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Ehm no, però sborri qualche partita la gioca.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Tra l'altro Borriello era mio eh.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

quindi potrei cedere Inler o Poli in cambio di Matri o Vucinic.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

No, borriello per inler , è una super offertona, come dici te 

No e invece cambiasso per inler?


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No, borriello per inler , è una super offertona, come dici te
> 
> No e invece cambiasso per inler?


Cambiasso è strafinito. Comunque potrei darti Inler e Pinzi ed un attaccante cesso in cambio di tuoi due centrocampisti cessi e Vucinic.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

ma che strafinito, è titolare e sta rinnovando il contratto per altri due anni..


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Inler per cambiasso (che a me non piace per nulla), se tu cedi Vucinic per un mio attaccante.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

no, vucinic è fortissimo e inler sarebbe una riserva nel mio centrocampo...


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Posso cederti poli al posto di Inler.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Almiron per Bradley?


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Se vuoi darmi vucinic me lo prendo eh


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Almiron per Bradley?


Ok, però devi anche accettare questo scambio Floccari per Quagliarella.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Se vuoi darmi vucinic me lo prendo eh



eh ma non mi hai inserito in quelli che hanno attaccanti seri, quindi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, però devi anche accettare questo scambio Floccari per Quagliarella.



Sergio Floccari alta moda, Fabio Quagliarella tanta roba" cit


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> eh ma non mi hai inserito in quelli che hanno attaccanti seri, quindi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Allora propongo uno scambio Niang o Cacia per Giovinco.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, però devi anche accettare questo scambio Floccari per Quagliarella.



Sto cercando valide alternative non titolare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allora propongo uno scambio Niang o Cacia per Giovinco.



Mbaye Niang alta moda, Sebastian Giovinco tanta roba" cit


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, però devi anche accettare questo scambio Floccari per Quagliarella.



La minaccia moggiana


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sto cercando valide alternative non titolare.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Allora mettiamola così, per avere Vucinic o Giovinco, chi ti devo cedere?


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Non ho capito, puoi ripetere?


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, puoi ripetere?


Vabbè, se non vuoi cedermi neanche Giovinco, non farò più affari con te


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Cioè vuoi Giovinco che fa più panchina di Borriello? Sei strano eh...

Comunque mi sono fatto un calcolo tutto mio, Quagliarello, giovinco e vucinic quando hanno giocato hanno sforato i 20 goal"


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cioè vuoi Giovinco che fa più panchina di Borriello? Sei strano eh...
> 
> Comunque mi sono fatto un calcolo tutto mio, Quagliarello, giovinco e vucinic quando hanno giocato hanno sforato i 20 goal"



Borriello ne ha fatti 25.000 di goaaallsss


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allora mettiamola così, per avere Vucinic o Giovinco, chi ti devo cedere?



Per farti capire quanto è importante Giovinco, neanche Poli e Inler insieme.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Borriello ne ha fatti 25.000 di goaaallsss



Borrillo per Kovacic e basta


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cioè vuoi Giovinco che fa più panchina di Borriello? Sei strano eh...


Eh si sono un fesso. Vuoi farmi da buon samaritano  ?


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Eh si sono un fesso*. Vuoi farmi da buon samaritano  ?



Sottoscrivo  Spendi 200 milioni per la difesa e poi li regali a prezzo di saldo....continuo a pensare che stai trollando


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo  Spendi 200 milioni per la difesa e poi li regali a prezzo di saldo....continuo a pensare che stai trollando


Se io sto trollando, tu che vuoi tenerti i panchinari non sei da meno


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Serio eh, non ti offendere ma non so se faccia più schifo la tua rosa o quella di splendidi 

Vero [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Bando alle ciance , puggioni per pomini e biglia per inler o poli. ti sto regalando un ottimo portiere.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2013)

La rosa di splendidi è magnifica, lui è un adone.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Serio eh, non ti offendere ma non so se faccia più schifo la tua rosa o quella di splendidi
> 
> Vero [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ?
> 
> ...


Si, cia ciao.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si, cia ciao.



Contento tu di andare in giro con pomini....con puggioni saresti arrivato penultimo


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Contento tu di andare in giro con pomini....con puggioni saresti arrivato penultimo


Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza. Il titolare poi è Da Costa, che ti volevo cedere per Marchetti e che ha ripeto e straripeto ha subito meno gol di quest'ultimo.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza. Il titolare poi è Da Costa, che ti volevo cedere per Marchetti e che ha ripeto e straripeto ha subito meno gol di quest'ultimo.



Dai, da costa per piacere.
Ti do un difensore visto che li hai praticamente ceduti tutti, campagnaro\borriello\puggioni per uno tra inler e poli e due cessi a tua scelta


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

ice mi fai svolare..


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai, da costa per piacere.
> Ti do un difensore visto che li hai praticamente ceduti tutti, campagnaro\borriello\puggioni per uno tra inler e poli e due cessi a tua scelta


Da te vorrei uno tra Matri e Vucinic, oppure Hamsik, sennò basta. Sono stato chiaro da un pò.

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Niang o Floccari per Moscardelli.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Settembre 2013)

Ancora con sti scambi.

Ho detto post fa che,

Mercato STRACHIUSO. Parlo solo con chi propone giocatori forti. Non cessi.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Da te vorrei uno tra Matri e Vucinic, oppure Hamsik, sennò basta. Sono stato chiaro da un pò.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Niang o Floccari per Moscardelli.



Ma anche volendoli cedere, della tua rosa, non potrei prendere nessuno. Non reggono le tue contropartite. Mi interessano solo Poli e Inler


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

*Fabricortex team comunicato:*
Calciomercato chiuso. Le parole del presidente: "Dopo un disperato tentativo non riuscito di prendere qualche pezzo pregiato da @Iceman . Il mercato si dichiara chiuso in entrata. Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno  "


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, calciomercato chiuso.



Volevo prenderti barzagli anche


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Borriello,Cambisso o Biglia ,Campagnaro per Poli e due cessi


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Fabricortex team comunicato:*
> Calciomercato chiuso. Le parole del presidente: "Dopo un disperato tentativo non riuscito di prendere qualche pezzo pregiato da @Iceman . Il mercato si dichiara chiuso in entrata. Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno  "


.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Borriello,Cambisso o Biglia ,Campagnaro per Poli e due cessi



,


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

Scambiabili:

Perin
Regini
Hetemaj,Alvarez,Jankovic
Leto


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Dai su splendidi, adesso inizia il bello delle trattative


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Scambiabili:
> 
> Perin
> Regini
> ...



Eder per Therau


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eder per Therau


Eder-Thereau
Gervinho-Leto
Pjanic-Alvarez


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Eder-Thereau
> Gervinho-Leto
> Pjanic-Alvarez



Va bene solo il primo scambio, sono tutti e due titolari eh.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va bene solo il primo scambio, sono tutti e due titolari eh.



E qui casca l'asino. Per far si che peppez accettasse, la sua dovrebbe esser stata una riserva


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E qui casca l'asino. Per far si che peppez accettasse, la sua dovrebbe esser stata una riserva



Magari accetta comunque, Eder vale Therau alla fine


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

Allora rifiuto


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Non ci fossimo io ed iceman a movimentare il mercato....


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Allora rifiuto


Ma se hai 3000 attaccanti da schierare


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se hai 3000 attaccanti da schierare



Se mi dai felipe anderson ti dó io llorente


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se mi dai felipe anderson ti dó io llorente



il mercato a centrocampo è chiusissimo


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

Preferisco Thereau...se mi dai qualcosa a centrocampo o difesa ci posso pensare


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

@Splendidi Marchisio o Pirlo per Ljajic, Quagliarella o Giovinco per Paulinho e Cambiasso per un cesso del tuo centrocampo


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Moscetto stasera il mercato eh


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Cagoni


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Splendidi Marchisio o Pirlo per Ljajic, Quagliarella o Giovinco per Paulinho e Cambiasso per un cesso del tuo centrocampo



ti do hernanes per lui


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ti do hernanes per lui



Rispondi anche all'altro mp


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

ma non scherziamo a hernanes dovresti aggiungeri balotelli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ti do hernanes per lui



hernanes per pirlo-lulic o Marchisio-lulic più zuniga per un tuo cesso


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma non scherziamo a hernanes dovresti aggiungeri balotelli.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



mi dispiace ma marchisio e lulic non pensano con la testa e con la palla lo fanno..


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

pirlo
lulic
giovinco
zuniga

per hernanes konè e due cessi


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> pirlo
> lulic
> giovinco
> zuniga
> ...



giovinco non lo voglio nemmeno se mi paghi, hernanes solo per hamsikke


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

lichtsteiner pirlo o lichtsteiner Marchisio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> lichtsteiner pirlo o lichtsteiner Marchisio.



pirlo e marchisio quest'anno non li vedo benissimo. pogba e vidal vedo come intoccabili, per lichsteiner ti do ziegler


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Non li vedi benissimo? sono titolari nella juve. Sono io a non volerteli offrire insieme perché ci perdo. 

Quagliarella-Lichht-Pirlo


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] scegli un attaccante dai liberi, che sei l'unico ad avere un buco.

Altra cosa: dei tuoi chi potresti trattare in attacco? Balotelli e immobile si è capito che non li cedi, poi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] scegli un attaccante dai liberi, che sei l'unico ad avere un buco.
> 
> Altra cosa: dei tuoi chi potresti trattare in attacco? Balotelli e immobile si è capito che non li cedi, poi?



in attacco li considero tutti incedibili, non so poi dipende da chi offri


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] scegli un attaccante dai liberi, che sei l'unico ad avere un buco.
> 
> Altra cosa: dei tuoi chi potresti trattare in attacco? Balotelli e immobile si è capito che non li cedi, poi?



Immobile, rotfl.

Borriello per Amauri?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Immobile, rotfl.
> 
> Borriello per Amauri?



Amauri quest'anno con cassano dietro fa una marea di gol, borriello non gioca nemmeno


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

ma quale caterva di gol....farà 3-4 gol con quei capelli da sbronzo


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma quale caterva di gol....farà 3-4 gol con quei capelli da sbronzo



cassano non tira mai, la passerà sempre a lui, facendolo sembrare un fenomeno, presto vedrai..immobile con ventura farà benissimo, perchè il toro è una squadra che ha un gioco offensivo e verticalizza molto tipo il pescara di zeman dove lui fece più di 30 gol, 15 gol li può fare anche lui..


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Io accetterei lichsteiner fossi in te... C'hai una difesa che fa pietà.

E scegli un attaccante dai liberi


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io accetterei lichsteiner fossi in te... C'hai una difesa che fa pietà.
> 
> E scegli un attaccante dai liberi



ho scelto quel fenomeno di nene..la difesa non ha nomi altisonanti ma non mi serve a nulla, credo di giocare con una difesa a 3 quindi neanche per il modifcatore mi è utile


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cassano non tira mai, la passerà sempre a lui, facendolo sembrare un fenomeno, presto vedrai..immobile con ventura farà benissimo, perchè il toro è una squadra che ha un gioco offensivo e verticalizza molto tipo il pescara di zeman dove lui fece più di 30 gol, 15 gol li può fare anche lui..



Lichtsteiner-Pirlo-Quagliarella per Hernanes


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner-Pirlo-Quagliarella per Hernanes



hernanes non posso cederlo, lo promesso alla mamma


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

vabbè ci rinuncio.

@Darren Pirlo o Marchisio più Borriello o Quagliarella per Aquilani Florenzi ....


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Con superdinho è inutile stsera. Gli ho fatto un'offertona ma l'ha rifiutata pure quella


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Hamsik per Balotelli @superdinho


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hamsik per Balotelli @superdinho



questa è bella ma dico no..oggi non voglio accettarne nessuna


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questa è bella ma dico no..oggi non voglio accettarne nessuna



Non si era capito


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per farti capire quanto è importante Giovinco, neanche Poli e Inler insieme.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Ecco, appunto, smettiamola


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ecco, appunto, smettiamola


Pazzini per Paloschi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si, a parte la tua che è ridicola assai, tevez,ljajic e pogba. STOP. se ti va bene arrivi a 30 gol, essendo ottimisti.
> 
> Aridicoloooooooooooooooooo


Sau-Paulinho-Zaza è tantissima roba, poi sottovalutate tutti Castro che l'anno scorso ne ha fatti 10 tra assist e goal. Viaggiare Iceberg.


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

maxi lopez interessa a qualcuno?


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] rispondete


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Radu fuori 2 mesi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Radu fuori 2 mesi


 dovrei avere la possibilità di sostituirlo


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] rispondete


Non ho posti e non mi interessa, grazie


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> dovrei avere la possibilità di sostituirlo



Se vuoi te lo sostituisco io


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se vuoi te lo sostituisco io


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

@superdinho balotelli per hamsik


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] dai radu si è rotto poverino prima che recupera ci vogliono anche più di 2 mesi, 2 per tornare in campo e poi un altro mese per recuperare pienamente la forma, allora io ti cosiglio di scambiarlo con avelar, terzino fantastico del cagliari che può giocare anche a centrocampo, che ne dici??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] dai radu si è rotto poverino prima che recupera ci vogliono anche più di 2 mesi, 2 per tornare in campo e poi un altro mese per recuperare pienamente la forma, allora io ti cosiglio di scambiarlo con avelar, terzino fantastico del cagliari che può giocare anche a centrocampo, che ne dici??


Vuoi il rotto Radu per Avelar? Dov'è la fregatura?  Io ho una difesa sontuosa, possente, posso reggere anche senza Radu


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] dai radu si è rotto poverino prima che recupera ci vogliono anche più di 2 mesi, 2 per tornare in campo e poi un altro mese per recuperare pienamente la forma, allora io ti cosiglio di scambiarlo con avelar, terzino fantastico del cagliari che può giocare anche a centrocampo, che ne dici??



Se ciao, ha detto no a chiellini per paulinho...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @superdinho balotelli per hamsik



per balo dovresti aggiungere anche vucinic ma io forse direi sempre di no..troppo importante un attaccante come lui, l'unico vero bomber che ho in rosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se ciao, ha detto no a chiellini per paulinho...


Potrei accettare in realtà


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Potrei accettare in realtà



Ma se hai detto di no


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vuoi il rotto Radu per Avelar? Dov'è la fregatura?  Io ho una difesa sontuosa, possente, posso reggere anche senza Radu



allora accetti? io lo do via perchè credo di giocare a 3, quindi mi prendo radu e lo utilizzo anche tra 3 mesi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> allora accetti? io lo do via perchè credo di giocare a 3, quindi mi prendo radu e lo utilizzo anche tra 3 mesi


Anche io gioco a 3


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> dovrei avere la possibilità di sostituirlo



Emerson e Eder per Radu e Sau


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche io gioco a 3



va beh ma infatti è una scelta tua, è uno di quelli che posso dare via diciamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Emerson e Eder per Radu e Sau


Sau è intoccabile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] allora ufficializziamo??


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sau è intoccabile.



e se ci metto Roncaglia al posto di Emerson?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> e se ci metto Roncaglia al posto di Emerson?



perchè ti intrometti nella mia trattattiva, ti ricordo che io ho già l'accordo col giocatore, manca solo l'ok della società


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> e se ci metto Roncaglia al posto di Emerson?


E Gomez al posto di Eder


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perchè ti intrometti nella mia trattattiva, ti ricordo che io ho già l'accordo col giocatore, manca solo l'ok della società



Mi avessi dato Amauri non mi sarei intromesso 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E Gomez al posto di Eder


Siamo seri dai. Roncaglia e Eder per Radu e Sau.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] allora ufficializziamo??


Ehm...no


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi avessi dato Amauri non mi sarei intromesso



questa si chiama irriconoscenza, ricordati chi ti ho fatto prendere a 1 in attacco, ricordatelo!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Siamo seri dai. Roncaglia e Eder per Radu e Sau.


Me la rido!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Me la rido!



Ma che te ridi


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ehm...no



come no?????? un giocatore rotto per uno sano vivo e vegeto che scatta sulla fascia che gioca a centrocampo che dribbla tutti tira crossa segna, davvero incredibile, clamoroso questo rifiuto, assurdooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questa si chiama irriconoscenza, ricordati chi ti ho fatto prendere a 1 in attacco, ricordatelo!!!



 

Mi ritiro ufficialmente dall'affare


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che te ridi



Lui dà via solo Bonaventura per sau. È un genio, coi geni non si può parlare allo stesso livello


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> come no?????? un giocatore rotto per uno sano vivo e vegeto che scatta sulla fascia che gioca a centrocampo che dribbla tutti tira crossa segna, davvero incredibile, clamoroso questo rifiuto, assurdooooooooooooooooo



Pazzini per Amauri?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> come no?????? un giocatore rotto per uno sano vivo e vegeto che scatta sulla fascia che gioca a centrocampo che dribbla tutti tira crossa segna, davvero incredibile, clamoroso questo rifiuto, assurdooooooooooooooooo


Offerta irricevibile, sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi ritiro ufficialmente dall'affare



bene..splendidi adesso fai il bravo e accetta 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Offerta irricevibile, sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna.



accetta ho dettoooooooooo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lui dà via solo Bonaventura per sau. È un genio, coi geni non si può parlare allo stesso livello


No dai, non avere il complesso d'inferiorità, però se vuoi ammirarmi non ti dico di no


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lui dà via solo Bonaventura per sau. È un genio, coi geni non si può parlare allo stesso livello



Spero Sau si spacchi tutto


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pazzini per Amauri?



pazzini è rotto, amauri segna a raffica quest'anno


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pazzini è rotto, amauri segna a raffica quest'anno



Pazzini 15 Gol lo scorso anno, rientra ad Ottobre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pazzini 15 Gol lo scorso anno, rientra ad Ottobre.



quando rientra ne riparliamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Appena sentito su Radio Radio, Radu 3 mesi fuori minimo. 

Splendidi ROTFL


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Borriello per Pazzini @Darren, conviene a tutti e due


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Borriello per Pazzini @Darren, conviene a tutti e due



Ma Sborriello non giocherà mai


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Appena sentito su Radio Radio, Radu 3 mesi fuori minimo.
> 
> Splendidi ROTFL



[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] che ti dicevo?? mi vuoi fare cambiare idea, guardo che col tempo mi sto convincendo di non prenderlo più, non credo che vuoi farmi cambire idea o sbaglio??


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Ma cosa non giocherà mai, gervinho totti ljajic e borriello hanno davanti...gli unici sicuri sono totti e ljajic....gervinho è un cesso...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma cosa non giocherà mai, gervinho totti ljajic e borriello hanno davanti...gli unici sicuri sono totti e ljajic....gervinho è un cesso...



per borriello potrei darti nene del cagliari, giocatore strepitoso, se non ci credi puoi chiedere ad allegri


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

non lo voglio quel cesso.
borriello solo per pazzini o amauri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] che ti dicevo?? mi vuoi fare cambiare idea, guardo che col tempo mi sto convincendo di non prenderlo più, non credo che vuoi farmi cambire idea o sbaglio??


Noi siamo una corazzata invincibile, per ognuno che cade cento risorgono e non sarà una pedina a far crollare un'armata inarrestabile!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> non lo voglio quel cesso.
> borriello solo per pazzini o amauri.



non sai chi hai rifiutato, ripeto puoi chiedere al nostro allenatore, ex capocannoniere del campionato portoghese con più di 30 gol, limitato da qualche infortunio ma quest'anno sta benissimo ed è pronto per fare valanghe di gol


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma cosa non giocherà mai, gervinho totti ljajic e borriello hanno davanti...gli unici sicuri sono totti e ljajic....gervinho è un cesso...



Florenzi gioca come esterno destro d'attacco, Totti punta, Ljajic esterno sinistro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi siamo una corazzata invincibile, per ognuno che cade cento risorgono e non sarà una pedina a far crollare un'armata inarrestabile!!



quindi lo cedi, ho capito il senso del tuo discorso, radu cade e avelar risorge, dai ufficializziamo??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quindi lo cedi, ho capito il senso del tuo discorso, radu cade e avelar risorge, dai ufficializziamo??


Perhé hai così tanta fretta, amico?


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] aggiorna le rose


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> non lo voglio quel cesso.
> borriello solo per pazzini o amauri.



Pazzini per Matri


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

dai oh siete mosci....sti scambi tra cessi...voglio vedere qualche botto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perhé hai così tanta fretta, amico?



fretta?? io?? possiamo ufficializzare anche tra 3 mesi, quando radu torna ok??


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pazzini per Matri



Pazzini mi serve per fargli fare coppia con Matri....lo hai capito anche tu perché lo voglio pazzini....tu faresti l'attacco della roma io quello del milan....ripeto secondo me conviene a tutti e due...poi borriello i suoi 7-8 gol li farà. Pazzini prima che rientra in formissima arrviamo a gennaio 2014


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> dai oh siete mosci....sti scambi tra cessi...voglio vedere qualche botto.



hamsik e vucinic per kone e amauri, non puoi rifiutare hai visto niente più scambi tra cessi e cessi cosi, ho inserito grandi giocatori


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pazzini mi serve per fargli fare coppia con Matri....lo hai capito anche tu perché lo voglio pazzini....tu faresti l'attacco della roma io quello del milan....ripeto secondo me conviene a tutti e due...poi borriello i suoi 7-8 gol li farà. Pazzini prima che rientra in formissima arrviamo a gennaio 2014



Va beh va, accetto. 

*UFFICIALE*
Io e Iceman abbiamo trovato l'accordo per lo scambio Pazzini - Borriello.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] aggiorna le rose


Che devo aggiornare?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che devo aggiornare?



te lo dico io, radu per avelar


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Piuttosto..Marchisio pirlo lichtsteiner per balotelli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va beh va, accetto.
> 
> *UFFICIALE*
> Io e Iceman abbiamo trovato l'accordo per lo scambio Pazzini - Borriello.



Confermo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> te lo dico io, radu per avelar


Mantieni la calma, la pazienza è la virtù dei forti


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che devo aggiornare?



Un botto di roba. Io ho ancora pereira sestu e inler. Vai qua e controlla 

http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un botto di roba. Io ho ancora pereira sestu e inler. Vai qua e controlla
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html



Pure lo scambio borriello-pazzini


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hamsik e vucinic per kone e amauri, non puoi rifiutare hai visto niente più scambi tra cessi e cessi cosi, ho inserito grandi giocatori



Libera lo spazio messaggi.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ice the Giant, con una nota di merito, in diretta mondiale annuncia "Uno tra Vidal,Pogba,Hernanes,Balotelli diventerà uno scarafaggio assassino*

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] lo scambio lo possiamo fare anche ora, ibarbo o llorente per nico lopez, scegli tu, quando hai deciso ufficializza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Libera lo spazio messaggi.



prego


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un botto di roba. Io ho ancora pereira sestu e inler. Vai qua e controlla
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html


Altro?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Altro?



tevez per nico lopez

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Altro?



tevez per nico lopez


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Altro?



Si son fatti un po di affari. Controllale tutte


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren chi vuoi per Aquilani?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Tutte le rose sistemate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Darren chi vuoi per Aquilani?



Incedibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Possiamo chiudere qui in attesa della prossima giornata secondo me


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendido, Hamsik e Lulic per Tevez e un cesso.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo chiudere qui in attesa della prossima giornata secondo me



Diamo tempo fino a domani alle 12.00 dai.

Non fare il pigrone


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo chiudere qui in attesa della prossima giornata secondo me



ljajic dzemaili
mertens immobile
magnanelli zielinski


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Ma che chiudete...e chiudete....lasciate tutto aperto e chiudete 3 ore prima che inizi la giornata...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Diamo tempo fino a domani alle 12.00 dai.
> 
> Non fare il pigrone



Ultime ore di mercato...

ascolto offerte per cambiasso Bradley ambrosini matri e pazzini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Diamo tempo fino a domani alle 12.00 dai.
> 
> Non fare il pigrone


La buttavo lì 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ljajic dzemaili
> mertens immobile
> magnanelli zielinski


Detto in parole povere mi vuoi fare il pacco


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Comunque dopo la fine della prima giornata, il mercato chiude fino a gennaio. Giusto a scanso di equivoci


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La buttavo lì
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ti do immobile che non voglio cedere a nessuno e mi prendo quel cessazzo di magnanelli e mertens che è una riserva, tu in cambio daresti ljajic per compensare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ti do immobile che non voglio cedere a nessuno e mi prendo quel cessazzo di magnanelli e mertens che è una riserva, tu in cambio daresti ljajic per compensare


E a me cosa importa che non vuoi cedere Immobile a nessuno?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

@superdinho ha solo hernanes e balotelli.....

ti voglio rinforzare....

pirlo-lichtsteiner per hernanes.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E a me cosa importa che non vuoi cedere Immobile a nessuno?



Florenzi per Ljiajic


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E a me cosa importa che non vuoi cedere Immobile a nessuno?



fa 15 gol qeust'anno per mertens che manco gioca, ti do anche zielinski che è un giocatore d'attacco praticamente per magnanelli che è un cesso inaudito, tu devi compensare dando ljajic, seno facciamo nene al posto di immobile e castro al posto di ljajic


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

chi mi date per marchetti?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @superdinho ha solo hernanes e balotelli.....
> 
> ti voglio rinforzare....
> 
> ...



rifiuto categoricamente, per far partite hernanes deve arrivare un giocatore di pari valore ovvero hamsik

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> chi mi date per marchetti?



brkic


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] a me interessano Matri,Pazzini e Marchetti


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

hernanes arriva a 8\9 gol e poi scompare......hamsik arriva tranquillamente sopra i 15 quest'anno...

hamsik Quagliarella pe rbalotelli hernanes..

su brkic non commento

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] a me interessano Matri,Pazzini e Marchetti



Vediamo...vediamo....l'ultima volta ti sei comportato bene....mi hai fatto un'offerta che non potevo rifiutare "cit...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> hernanes arriva a 8\9 gol e poi scompare......hamsik arriva tranquillamente sopra i 15 quest'anno...
> 
> hamsik Quagliarella pe rbalotelli hernanes..
> 
> su brkic non commento



marchetti quest'anno li prende a quattro a quattro i gol, hernanes tirando i rigori ne fa molti di più, hamsik si è gia sfogato segnandone 4, balotelli ne fa almeno 25


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> fa 15 gol qeust'anno per mertens che manco gioca, ti do anche zielinski che è un giocatore d'attacco praticamente per magnanelli che è un cesso inaudito, tu devi compensare dando ljajic, seno facciamo nene al posto di immobile e castro al posto di ljajic


Dopo la partenza di Bonaventura, Ljajic e Castro sono blindatissimi. Immobile non mi convince, si porta indietro una buona fama dopo una sola buona stagione con Zeman in serie B, Dzemaili non è un titolare e Zielinski fa ridere.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli 25 gol è pura utopia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dopo la partenza di Bonaventura, Ljajic e Castro sono blindatissimi. Immobile non mi convince, si porta indietro una buona fama dopo una sola buona stagione con Zeman in serie B, Dzemaili non è un titolare e Zielinski fa ridere.



3-4 giornate di campionato e poi verrai a piangermi dietro per non aver accettato, vedrai 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Balotelli 25 gol è pura utopia.



mi sono mantenuto basso ne può fare anche più di 30 tirando i rigori


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> marchetti quest'anno li prende a quattro a quattro i gol, hernanes tirando i rigori ne fa molti di più, hamsik si è gia sfogato segnandone 4, balotelli ne fa almeno 25



Stai perdendo un'occasione d'oro. paghi 2 prendi 1.
balotelli hernanes per hamsik....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> 3-4 giornate di campionato e poi verrai a piangermi dietro per non aver accettato, vedrai
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Io farei 56....ma dai..quante castronerie sto sentendo oggi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Stai perdendo un'occasione d'oro. paghi 2 prendi 1.
> balotelli hernanes per hamsik....
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...




ne fa 35 e mi sto sempre mantenendo basso, potrebbe farne di più, per balotelli ed hernanes assieme me ne dovresti dare 3 di hamsik non uno


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

se ti va di lusso...arrivi a 35 gol con tutta la rosa....


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ne fa 35 e mi sto sempre mantenendo basso, potrebbe farne di più, per balotelli ed hernanes assieme me ne dovresti dare 3 di hamsik non uno



Se 35, ma dai. Nemmeno Ibra li faceva quasi


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> se ti va di lusso...arrivi a 35 gol con tutta la rosa....



kone ne fa 8 hernanes 15 balotelli 35 amauri 15 immobile 15 pandev 10 robinho 10 muntari 3 ziegler 2 mexes 2 nene 5 kurtic 4 maicosuel 6 zielinski 2 dzemaili 4 conta conta, ho gia vinto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se 35, ma dai. Nemmeno Ibra li faceva quasi



questo è un complimento per ibra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> kone ne fa 8 hernanes 15 balotelli 35 amauri 15 immobile 15 pandev 10 robinho 10 muntari 3 ziegler 2 mexes 2 nene 5 kurtic 4 maicosuel 6 zielinski 2 dzemaili 4 conta conta, ho gia vinto


A beh, una scienza esatta


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

10 robinho? 10 muntari? ...ma che ti sei fumato?? ahahhahahaha hai una rosa indecente...te la giochi con splendidi per il penultimo posto...


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

Balotelli 35
Robinho 10
Muntari 3
Mexes 2

Siamo campioni d'Italia


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 10 robinho? 10 muntari? ...ma che ti sei fumato?? ahahhahahaha hai una rosa indecente...te la giochi con splendidi per il penultimo posto...



muntari 3

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Balotelli 35
> Robinho 10
> Muntari 3
> Mexes 2
> ...



hai visto conviene a tutti no?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Credo sia arrivato il momento di aggiornare la mia firma


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Balotelli 35
> Robinho 10
> Muntari 3
> Mexes 2
> ...


Sì infatti. Forza superdinho


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A beh, una scienza esatta



teneteli a mente se ne sbaglio uno se solo uno di questi ne fa meno sarete rimborsati..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> teneteli a mente se ne sbaglio uno se solo uno di questi ne fa meno sarete rimborsati..


Ce l'ho in firma, non me la scordo sicuro


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ce l'ho in firma, non me la scordo sicuro



perfetto


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Potrei ascoltare offerte interessanti per Gomez


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrei ascoltare offerte interessanti per Gomez



gomez farà 12 gol


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> gomez farà 12 gol





Splendidi aggiungi anche questa.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrei ascoltare offerte interessanti per Gomez



così mi piaci....pirlo e matri per Gomez?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> così mi piaci....pirlo e matri per Gomez?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

matri fa 32 gol e pirlo ha la valvola nell'alluce del piede destro che gli permette di tirare le punizioni maledette e fare gol....farà 6\7 gol


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *matri fa 32 gol* e pirlo ha la valvola nell'alluce del piede destro che gli permette di tirare le punizioni maledette e fare gol....farà 6\7 gol


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> matri fa 32 gol e pirlo ha la valvola nell'alluce del piede destro che gli permette di tirare le punizioni maledette e fare gol....farà 6\7 gol



matri balotelli che coppia 67 gol in 2

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



ha ragione


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



se robinho ne fa 10, matri ne fa 32, è fisica ragazzi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> se robinho ne fa 10, matri ne fa 32, è fisica ragazzi.



Se Matri ne fa 32 allora Gomez ne farà 45


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> se robinho ne fa 10, matri ne fa 32, è fisica ragazzi.



è la vita


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se Matri ne fa 32 allora Gomez ne farà 45



gomez ne fa 12, è gia stato deciso


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Chi mi offrite per matri?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Chi mi offrite per matri?



Gervinho


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ne fa 35 e mi sto sempre mantenendo basso, potrebbe farne di più, per balotelli ed hernanes assieme me ne dovresti dare 3 di hamsik non uno



Nell'ultimo ventennio l'unico ad aver superato la quota di 30 gol in Serie A è stato Toni nel 2005-2006, prima di lui si arriva ad Angelillo a quota 33 gol, ma correva l'anno 1958-1959


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Nell'ultimo ventennio l'unico ad aver superato la quota di 30 gol in Serie A è stato Toni nel 2005-2006, prima di lui si arriva ad Angelillo a quota 33 gol, ma correva l'anno 1958-1959



Eder per Paloschi


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eder per Paloschi



Gomez


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Gomez



Nessuno che fa affari seri


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Nell'ultimo ventennio l'unico ad aver superato la quota di 30 gol in Serie A è stato Toni nel 2005-2006, prima di lui si arriva ad Angelillo a quota 33 gol, ma correva l'anno 1958-1959



ora tocca a lui 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Chi mi offrite per matri?



nene, fa 5 gol


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Nell'ultimo ventennio l'unico ad aver superato la quota di 30 gol in Serie A è stato Toni nel 2005-2006, prima di lui si arriva ad Angelillo a quota 33 gol, ma correva l'anno 1958-1959



Gabuz in versione Rino tommasi


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

@Darren

http://youtu.be/t4qcgArsWZo
.


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nessuno che fa affari seri



Tanto Gomez ne fa 12, meno di Paloschi


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Gervinho per Matri ? Trolling Saruman - YouTube


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gervinho per Matri ? Trolling Saruman - YouTube


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz cerci per pirlo?


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> gabuz cerci per pirlo?



No, perché poi pubblica un libro facendo la spia e mi mina l'armonia dello spogliatoio 

PS: Offerte serie por favor


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

era seria..vabbè..


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> No, perché poi pubblica un libro facendo la spia e mi mina l'armonia dello spogliatoio
> 
> PS: Offerte serie por favor



Inizia a rispondere alle mie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Splendidi aggiungi anche questa.


Eh no ma tanto Pandev e Robinho fanno 20 goal in due


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> era seria..vabbè..



Una seconda punta di fatto contro uno che si è già capito che lo vogliono risparmiare per le partite importanti, leggasi sue dichiarazioni sul rinnovo, e che non è nemmeno rigorista è un'offerta seria? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Inizia a rispondere alle mie



Sono in attesa che si riunisca il CdA


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Aumento di capitale in arrivo? O distribuzione dividendi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> No, perché poi pubblica un libro facendo la spia e mi mina l'armonia dello spogliatoio
> 
> PS: Offerte serie por favor



cerci per nainggolann, naingolann fa 9 gol quest'anno, cerci ne fa 7


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cerci per nainggolann, naingolann fa 9 gol quest'anno, cerci ne fa 7



E allora perché vuoi scambiarli?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Una seconda punta di fatto contro uno che si è già capito che lo vogliono risparmiare per le partite importanti, leggasi sue dichiarazioni sul rinnovo, e che non è nemmeno rigorista è un'offerta seria?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



A centrocampo mi pare non abbiano preso nessuno, ergo pirlo farà tranquillamente le sue 35 partite stagionali. Poi che cerci segni qualche gol in più non lo metto in dubbio, ma pirlo i suoi 3-4 gol li farà e sfornerà assist a non finire, per me era equa.
Ripeto, sempre meglio delle offerte ridicole che ti fanno gli altri...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E allora perché vuoi scambiarli?



perchè cerci fa più assist


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E allora perché vuoi scambiarli?




ha capito di avere una rosa ridicola


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A centrocampo mi pare non abbiano preso nessuno, ergo pirlo farà tranquillamente le sue 35 partite stagionali. Poi che cerci segni qualche gol in più non lo metto in dubbio, ma pirlo i suoi 3-4 gol li farà e sfornerà assist a non finire, per me era equa.
> Ripeto, sempre meglio delle offerte ridicole che ti fanno gli altri...



perchè io faccio offerte ridicole, ma per chi mi hai preso??


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Ascolto offerte serie per:

Florenzi
Borriello
Gervinho


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ha capito di avere una rosa ridicola



vuoi che ti dico quanti gol fa la tua rosa e poi vediamo chi è ridicolo ti dico solo gli attaccanti va..vucinic fa 7 gol matri ne fa 4 pazzini 5 
giovinco 2 nico lopez 1

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ascolto offerte serie per:
> 
> Florenzi
> Borriello
> Gervinho




florenzi per dzemaili
borriello per nene


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vuoi che ti dico quanti gol fa la tua rosa e poi vediamo chi è ridicolo ti dico solo gli attaccanti va..vucinic fa 7 gol matri ne fa 4 pazzini 5
> giovinco 2 nico lopez 1
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Stai scherzando vero? Mi dai un Panchinaro per un titolare e un tribunaro per un potenziale titolare?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vuoi che ti dico quanti gol fa la tua rosa e poi vediamo chi è ridicolo ti dico solo gli attaccanti va..vucinic fa 7 gol matri ne fa 4 pazzini 5
> giovinco 2 nico lopez 1
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Introdurrei la regola che su 10, gli ultimi 2 retrocedono e non possono iscriversi al fanta dell'anno prossimo, se ne prendono due nuovi, e quelli retrocessi fanno il fantaserie B con altri utenti 

Poi per Florenzi, darren ha rifiutato gente come pirlo, e tu gli offri dzemaili...si fai offerte ridicole


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando vero? Mi dai un Panchinaro per un titolare e un tribunaro per un potenziale titolare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Introdurrei la regola che su 10, gli ultimi 2 retrocedono e non possono iscriversi al fanta dell'anno prossimo, se ne prendono due nuovi, e quelli retrocessi fanno il fantaserie B con altri utenti
> 
> Poi per Florenzi, darren ha rifiutato gente come pirlo, e tu gli offri dzemaili...si fai offerte ridicole


Ma anche Nene per Borriello, ma che è?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Si si, già non mi ha voluto dare hernanes.....adesso si tiene nengolen e quel cesso di nene


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Introdurrei la regola che su 10, gli ultimi 2 retrocedono e non possono iscriversi al fanta dell'anno prossimo, se ne prendono due nuovi, e quelli retrocessi fanno il fantaserie B con altri utenti
> 
> Poi per Florenzi, darren ha rifiutato gente come pirlo, e tu gli offri dzemaili...si fai offerte ridicole



non è vero, non dici sul serio vero?? se cosi fosse voglio la mammmaaa 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Si si, già non mi ha voluto dare hernanes.....adesso si tiene nengolen e quel cesso di nene



naingolann fa 9 gol nene 5


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si si, già non mi ha voluto dare hernanes.....adesso si tiene nengolen e quel cesso di nene



Naingolan lo volevo io ma ha rifiutwto un'offerta incredibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


>



Bannalo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Naingolan lo volevo io ma ha rifiutwto un'offerta incredibile



Lui e Peppez fanno parte dello schieramento: voglio fare affare senza dare un kaiser in cambio.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Pure splendidi non è che sia da meno, almeno finora...


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Mamma...splendidi invece sembra galliani...non cede nessuno e non compra nessuno ROTFL.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mamma...splendidi invece sembra galliani...non cede nessuno e non compra nessuno ROTFL.



Cmq la cosa della retrocessione non è male


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

niente bomboni oggi?


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> niente bomboni oggi?



Chi lo sa


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Voglio fare calciomercato  Immobilismo totale.


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

fine mercato


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> fine mercato



Borriello o Gervinho per Emeghara


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Borriello o Gervinho per Emeghara


assolutamente incedibile. ho rinunciato a poli per lui


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> fine mercato



Ah perché hai fatto pure mercato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> assolutamente incedibile. ho rinunciato a poli per lui



Una delle tue punte per Gervinho o Borriello

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ah perché hai fatto pure mercato?



Ma qua so tutti addormentati alla galliani.


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ah perché hai fatto pure mercato?



beh dal nulla, ho una rosa di 23 campioni


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

boh quasi quasi chiudo il mercato anche io...tanto nessuno fa più niente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> beh dal nulla, ho una rosa di 23 campioni



Bah, cassano higuain e rossi, il resto sono normali, el sharaawy panchina fissa per far spazio al mio goleador MATRI


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Matri-Marchetti-Pazzini.

Ascolto SOLO offerte interessanti, niente riserve alla peppino di capri o vasco rossi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Matri-Marchetti-Pazzini.
> 
> Ascolto SOLO offerte interessanti, niente riserve alla *peppino di capri* o vasco rossi...


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Una delle tue punte per Gervinho o Borriello
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



gervinho per maxi lopez ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> gervinho per maxi lopez ?



Ma siete seri? Cioè solo ice e livestrong fanno mercato seriamente rotfl


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> boh quasi quasi chiudo il mercato anche io...tanto nessuno fa più niente.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



che stai cercando di piazzare a tutti i costi


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cerci per nainggolann, naingolann fa 9 gol quest'anno, cerci ne fa 7





Livestrong ha scritto:


> E allora perché vuoi scambiarli?


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma siete seri? Cioè solo ice e livestrong fanno mercato seriamente rotfl



mi hai detto: gervinho per uno dei tuoi attaccanti,maxi lopez è uno dei miei attaccanti..


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> mi hai detto: gervinho per uno dei tuoi attaccanti,maxi lopez è uno dei miei attaccanti..



Si ma dai su


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> che stai cercando di piazzare a tutti i costi



se lo cedo, lo cedo per un big non di certo per maxi kinder


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ascolto offerte serie per:
> 
> Florenzi
> Borriello
> Gervinho


Florenzi è la mignotta di sto fanta, se le sta passando tutte le squadre


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Florenzi è la mignotta di sto fanta, se le sta passando tutte le squadre



Cosa offri?


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Florenzi è la mignotta di sto fanta, se le sta passando tutte le squadre



Mai quanto Nico lopez 

Preso da FABRI, scambiato con darren, comprwto da me, ceduto ad iceman, e forse stasera torna da me


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ti propongo questo mega affare: cossu e maxi lopez per florenzi e gervinho. Pensaci e richiamami


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ti propongo questo mega affare: cossu e maxi lopez per florenzi e gervinho. Pensaci e richiamami



[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] Ma certa gente non puoi bannarla?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

per florenzi ha rifiutato pirlo, e si piglia quel cesso di Cossiga, ale senti questa hamsik per higuain -cassano


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE*
FC Castrocielo comunica che il mercato è da considerarsi chiuso tranne che per le offerte degli amici iceman e Livestrong. FC Castrocielo vuole anche esprimere il proprio dissenso per certi comportamenti manifestati durante questa sessione di mercato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *COMUNICATO UFFICIALE*
> FC Castrocielo comunica che il mercato è da considerarsi chiuso tranne che per le offerte degli amici iceman e Livestrong. FC Castrocielo vuole anche esprimere il proprio dissenso per certi comportamenti manifestati durante questa sessione di mercato.



ricorda cristaldo e considerami amico


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ricorda cristaldo e considerami amico



Certi amori non finiscono....


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

@Peppez chi vuoi per Bonaventura?


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Peppez chi vuoi per Bonaventura?


Bonaventura e Diamanti per Hamsik


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Bonaventura-Di Natale-Diamanti per Hamsik e Cambiasso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bonaventura-Di Natale-Diamanti per Hamsik e Cambiasso.



Offertona


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

mi da fastidio restare fermo....


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bonaventura-Di Natale-Diamanti per Hamsik e Cambiasso.


Con vucinic e aggiungo Jankovic o Alvarez per un cesso


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

minimo inserisce quel cesso di torrone nell'offerta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Con vucinic e aggiungo Jankovic o Alvarez per un cesso



No.

Bonaventura-Diamanti-Di Natale per Hamsik-Cambiasso e Pazzini


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

Quindi per te Hamsik vale Di Natale+Diamanti+Bonaventura?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Si.

Di natale ha 37 anni, arriverà a 15 gol.
Bonaventura 3-4
Diamanti 6-7 gol.

totale, ci aggiriamo intorno ai 25 gol. Quelli che rischia di fare hamsik quest'anno.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si.
> 
> Di natale ha 37 anni, arriverà a 15 gol.
> Bonaventura 3-4
> ...


Si vabè 

Rifiuto.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Volete i giocatori forti, però ci volete appioppare i cessi.....vucinic per toni matri per therau...marchetti per consigli....se permettete anche gli altri vogliono guadagnarci...  

*E con questo duro comunicato, Ice the Giant, per il momento dichiara strachiuso il mercato*


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Io ci provo ,




Anticipazione (Spoiler)











*<<Da qui a cento anni nessuna squadra di Mr.Peppez sarà due volte campione del fantacalcio e Mr.Peppez senza Hamsik non vincerà mai più un trofeo»*


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io ci provo ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eroe assoluto


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> per florenzi ha rifiutato pirlo, e si piglia quel cesso di Cossiga, ale senti questa hamsik per higuain -cassano



hamsyk per cossu e ti pago in natura, ci stai ?


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Stasera voglio concludere in bellezzza. Fatevi sotto con le offerte, non sono schizzinoso


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Stasera voglio concludere in bellezzza. Fatevi sotto con le offerte, non sono schizzinoso



chiellini e sestu per dias e ilicic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Stasera voglio concludere in bellezzza. Fatevi sotto con le offerte, non sono schizzinoso


Pogba-Guarin; Muriel-Paulinho


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Stasera voglio concludere in bellezzza. Fatevi sotto con le offerte, non sono schizzinoso



MrPeppez Mode ON

Roncaglia Bertolacci Gervinho 

Per

Chiellini Vidal Klose

MrPeppez Mode OFF


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Si? Vidal-Totti per Hamsik-Nico Lopez


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> chiellini e sestu per dias e ilicic



Sestu non c'è più.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pogba-Guarin; Muriel-Paulinho


È una buona partenza sicuramente. Trattiamo via mp 




Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> MrPeppez Mode ON
> 
> Roncaglia Bertolacci Gervinho
> 
> ...


Lol


iceman. ha scritto:


> Si? Vidal-Totti per Hamsik-Nico Lopez



Vidal lo ritengo pari ad hamsik, non lo cedo smenandoci. Però si potrebbe costruire qualcosa anche qua, ho in mente una mossa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È una buona partenza sicuramente. Trattiamo via mp


Io ho fatto la prima mossa, adesso tocca a te


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Lo so che si equivalgono ma a me interessa l'aspetto prolifico, e contando che totti-vidal faranno 10 gol a testa....e che hamsik raggiunga tranquillamente 20.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lo so che si equivalgono ma a me interessa l'aspetto prolifico, e contando che totti-vidal faranno 10 gol a testa....e che *hamsik raggiunga tranquillamente 20*.....


Superdinho 2.0


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

PS: Livestrong ho già capito cosa vuoi fare, e a me intrigherebbe non poco...sempre se è quello che sto pensando io.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io ci provo ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intanto sono il campione in carica


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Superdinho 2.0



tu dici di no?
di sicuro ha molte più probabilità di farne 20 hamsik che 35 balotelli


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Intanto sono il campione in carica



Non so dove


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] A cosa pensavi


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Il blocco gobbo al completo  ?


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Non me li daresti mai


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

@Fabriman oggi è l'ultim giorno di mercato, li cedi Inler e Poli?


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Ufficializzo un affare choc tra me ed [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]

A lui vanno Chiellini, ekdal, guarin e llorente 

A me acerbi, de rossi, ilicic e elsha


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo un affare choc tra me ed [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> 
> A lui vanno Chiellini, ekdal, guarin e llorente
> 
> A me acerbi, de rossi, ilicic e elsha



confermo. Con il mio amico Enrico, faccio affari volentieri


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo un affare choc tra me ed [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> 
> A lui vanno Chiellini, ekdal, guarin e llorente
> 
> A me acerbi, de rossi, ilicic e elsha



ale si è notevolmente rinforzato, ma nettamente proprio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Ah, non volevi scambiare Pogba con Guarin?


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

chiellini guarin (che non supera i 5 gol a campionato) per de rossi ed elsharaaui, per me ci ha guadagnato live


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @Fabriman oggi è l'ultim giorno di mercato, li cedi Inler e Poli?


Tu che mi dai


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Tu che mi dai



ekdal o cossu per inler


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Attenzione attenzione, superbombone di mercato in arrivo....


*zuniga lulic e cambiasso o biglia non ricordo chi vanno a superdinho e nella mia rosa arrivano nainggolan konè e avelar*


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ekdal o cossu per inler


No, tra l'altro cossu era mio e l'ho ceduto per poli ed inler.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Attenzione attenzione, superbombone di mercato in arrivo....
> 
> 
> *zuniga lulic e cambiasso o biglia non ricordo chi vanno a superdinho e nella mia rosa arrivano nainggolan konè e avelar*


Inler per Naingolan.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> chiellini guarin (che non supera i 5 gol a campionato) per de rossi ed elsharaaui, per me ci ha guadagnato live



Più che altro pure guarin non è una roccia fisicamente. Però sono sicuro che con mazzarri farà benissimo. L'ago della bilancia sara el shaarawy secondo me, ad oggi comunque onestamente non vedo una gran disparità in questo affare, anzi. Al suo posto non avrei accettato probabilmente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Attenzione attenzione, superbombone di mercato in arrivo....
> 
> 
> *zuniga lulic e cambiasso o biglia non ricordo chi vanno a superdinho e nella mia rosa arrivano nainggolan konè e avelar*



biglia per kone o cambiasso per dzemaili..scegli tu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Attenzione attenzione, superbombone di mercato in arrivo....
> 
> 
> *zuniga lulic e cambiasso o biglia non ricordo chi vanno a superdinho e nella mia rosa arrivano nainggolan konè e avelar*


Non ricordo 'sto par de ciufoli, voglio precisione.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

kone per biglia

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ricordo 'sto par de ciufoli, voglio precisione.



Konè, Nainggolan e Avelar da me , a superidnho zuniga, lulic e biglia


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Iceman sai già che naingolan è mio


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Avelar è difensore, scambio non fattibile. Ggiustatelo

Edit: niente, c'è zuniga, tutto ok


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Avelar è difensore, scambio non fattibile. Ggiustatelo



avelar per zuniga
biglia per kone
lulic per naingolann


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2013)

Io scambio qualche mio centrocampista...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Ti sei fatto infinocchiare Superdi' 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io scambio qualche mio centrocampista...


Dammi Obiang e non dire Tevez


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2013)

Più che altro.. Per Obiang (che sarà un titolare) mi puoi dare solo Castro, che però è "titolerimmo" CIT ;-)


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io scambio qualche mio centrocampista...


Almiron per Borja Valero.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti sei fatto infinocchiare Superdi'
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



vero non volevo cede naingolann ma comq zuniga biglia e lulic sono tre giocatori che fanno comodo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vero non volevo cede naingolann ma comq zuniga biglia e lulic sono tre giocatori che fanno comodo


Nainggolan e Kone per Biglia e Lulic non s'ha proprio da fare.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Almiron per Borja Valero.



Dai, siamo seri


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai, siamo seri


Almiron ha fatto più gol l'anno scorso, per questo oso questo scambio. Potrebbe essere un favore per te.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Più che altro.. Per Obiang (che sarà un titolare) mi puoi dare solo Castro, che però è "titolerimmo" CIT ;-)


Uhm... Pereyra.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nainggolan e Kone per Biglia e Lulic non s'ha proprio da fare.



gli ho dato zuniga ciccio...mica luci o manganelli .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> gli ho dato zuniga ciccio...mica luci o manganelli .


Zuniga... capirai, voi e 'sta mania dei difensori forti.


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

Ma poi sto Lulic sembra diventato Roberto Carlos, prima del gol nel derby in coppa Italia non se lo cagava nessuno


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Ufficializzo due scambi:

Acerbi e livaja a fabriman, barzagli e floro flores a me

Llorente a fabriman, iturbe ad ale


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

*Fabriman cede iturbe in cambio di Llorente*


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
Vedi l'allegato 824


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma poi sto Lulic sembra diventato Roberto Carlos, prima del gol nel derby in coppa Italia non se lo cagava nessuno


Eh, è che Iceberg lo spaccia per fenomeno e Dinho abbocca


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
> Vedi l'allegato 824


Non hai nessuno che possa convincermi a dartelo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> *Fabriman cede iturbe in cambio di Llorente*


Ma non era già tuo Llorente?


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non hai nessuno che possa convincermi a dartelo


Ne parliamo a fine campionato quando Cerci avrà fatto 24 goals, Gila 42, Palacio 64 e Pinilla avrà vinto al superenalotto


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
> Vedi l'allegato 824


Non hai nessuno che possa convincerti a dartelo 


Ufficializzo livaja a me per ibarbo a fabriman


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non era già tuo Llorente?



l'ho preso io da luca e l'ho rivenduto


----------



## gabuz (5 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non hai nessuno che possa convincerti a dartelo
> 
> 
> Ufficializzo livaja a me per ibarbo a fabriman


Ma non era già tuo livaja??


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma non era già tuo livaja??



Scambiato prima nell'affare barzagli, ora ripreso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma non era già tuo livaja??


Bah, scambiano tanto per scambiare questi


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bah, scambiano tanto per scambiare questi



Tu intanto fai i cambiamenti, che il bello dove ancora venire


----------



## Ale (5 Settembre 2013)

ufficializzo maxi lopez e zapata in cambio di dias e niang.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Ufficializzo barzagli per benatia con ale


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bah, scambiano tanto per scambiare questi


Non vedo l'ora che ricominci il campionato


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

ufficiale Kelava per Totti [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo un affare choc tra me ed [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> 
> A lui vanno Chiellini, ekdal, guarin e llorente
> 
> A me acerbi, de rossi, ilicic e elsha


Secondo me ci guadagni tu 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> kone per biglia
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


buona per superdinho per me 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo due scambi:
> 
> Acerbi e livaja a fabriman, barzagli e floro flores a me
> 
> Llorente a fabriman, iturbe ad ale


Fabriman ma stai trollando 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma poi sto Lulic sembra diventato Roberto Carlos, prima del gol nel derby in coppa Italia non se lo cagava nessuno


Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

*affari conclusi nella notte:*

Tra mrpeppez e iceman:

Hetemaj - cambiasso
thereau - pazzini

Tra Livestrong e mrpeppez:

Totti - milito
Floro flores - pazzini

Tra Livestrong e iceman:

Benatia - heurtaux
Taider - naingolan
Pazzini - Nico lopez


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2013)

A mercato chiuso, la mia squadra è diventa così definitiva:

Consigli
Perin
Pegolo

De Silvestri
Sorensen ----> Basta
Regini
Cannavaro
Astori
Castan
Britos
Antonelli

Lodi
Biglia ----> Hetemaj ----> Cambiasso
Pirlo ----> Diamanti
Marchisio ----> Cigarini
Alvarez
Jankovic
Martinho ----> Bonaventura
Kakà

Di Natale
Milito ----> Totti
Gabbiadini
Sau ----> Toni
Thereau ----> Pazzini ----> Floro Flores
Leto


Con una porta non sufficiente, credo di avere una rosa equilibrata tra gli altri reparti, speriamo bene


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

*Il Mercato è strachiuso*


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2013)

*Mercato chiuso*


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ufficializzo maxi lopez e zapata in cambio di dias e niang.





Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo barzagli per benatia con ale





Livestrong ha scritto:


> *affari conclusi nella notte:*
> 
> Tra mrpeppez e iceman:
> 
> ...



[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] http://www.milanworld.net/fantacalcio-2013-14-le-rose-vt10039.html


Mercsto che chiuderà alle re 12.00

Se avete in mente altri affari, completateli in queste ultime ore, fino a gennaio rimarrà tutto chiuso (nessuna eccezione per infortuni, solo per eventuali rescissioni del contratto)


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

Con un comunicato ufficiale Los Musagetes comunica che ascolterà offerte per i tesserati:
Gilardino
Palacio
Paloschi
Cerci
Strootman

Astenersi perditempo


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Con un comunicato ufficiale Los Musagetes comunica che ascolterà offerte per i tesserati:
> Gilardino
> Palacio
> Paloschi
> ...


Chi ti può interessare dei miei?


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chi ti può interessare dei miei?



Gila + Strootman x Gomez + jorginho


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Gila + Strootman x Gomez + jorginho



Florenzi e Gervinho per Cerci e Gilardino


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Florenzi e Gervinho per Cerci e Gilardino



Impossibile...a me della tua rosa interessa Gomez....se vuoi scegli un altro centrocampista da darci invece di jorginho


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Impossibile...a me della tua rosa interessa Gomez....se vuoi scegli un altro centrocampista da darci invece di jorginho



Quelli che posso scambiare sono:

Emerson
Roncaglia
Danilo
Jorginho
Florenzi
Montolivo
Pjanic
Borriello
Gervinho
Eder


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Florenzi e Gervinho per Cerci e Gilardino



Darren così ci perdiamo in tutto, sia a centrocampo che in attacco


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quelli che posso scambiare sono:
> 
> Emerson
> Roncaglia
> ...



Allora nulla, nessuno di questi migliora la nostra rosa...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Strootman + Gila x Florenzi + Gomez

Tu migliori notevolmente in centrocampo, noi prendiamo 4-5 goal in attacco .... perchè comunque Gila a Genova i suoi 15 li farà


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Allora nulla, nessuno di questi migliora la nostra rosa...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Jorginho e Gervinho per Lazzari e Gilardino


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Jorginho e Gervinho per Lazzari e Gilardino



No ultima offerta quella sopra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> No ultima offerta quella sopra.



Strootman non farà tanti gol quanto Florenzi (Che ormai gioca come esterno d'attacco), Gilardino non farà tanti gol quanto Gomez.

Montolivo e Gervinho per Behrami e Gilardino


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

Parlando in generale vedo un pò la tendenza a sovrastimare i possibili gol di un giocatore.
Leggo di Hamsik 20 gol... Un attaccante fa 20 gol, anzi se arriva a 20 ne fa già tanti!! Florenzi l'anno scorso con Zeman (!) ha segnato 3 gol, giocherà anche esterno d'attacco ma rimane pur sempre centrocampista. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Montolivo e Gervinho per Behrami e Gilardino



No grazie


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Parlando in generale vedo un pò la tendenza a sovrastimare i possibili gol di un giocatore.
> Leggo di Hamsik 20 gol... Un attaccante fa 20 gol, anzi se arriva a 20 ne fa già tanti!! Florenzi l'anno scorso con Zeman (!) ha segnato 3 gol, giocherà anche esterno d'attacco ma rimane pur sempre centrocampista.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...





Borriello per Paloschi?


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Florenzi ha media goal 0.20
Strootman 0.16

Su 38 partite quindi storicamente guardando Florenzi può fare 7 goal, Strootman 6 ....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Però Strootman è più giocatore quindi la media voto sarà sicuramente maggiore


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Florenzi ha media goal 0.20
> Strootman 0.16
> 
> Su 38 partite quindi storicamente guardando Florenzi può fare 7 goal, Strootman 6 ....



Florenzi e Gervinho per Strootman e Gilardino?


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Florenzi ha media goal 0.20
> Strootman 0.16
> 
> Su 38 partite quindi storicamente guardando Florenzi può fare 7 goal, Strootman 6 ....
> ...



Il socio 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Florenzi e Gervinho per Strootman e Gilardino?



Darren ma questa offerta non l'avevi già proposta? 

Comunque no grazie


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il socio
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Scusate ma prima chiedete Florenzi per Strootman poi rifiutate?


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Florenzi e Gervinho per Strootman e Gilardino?



Te lo dico...a me Gervinho non piace !


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Te lo dico...a me Gervinho non piace !



Eh ho capito ma negli scambi tutte e due le parti devono pur rinunciare a qualcosina.


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Gila Strootman Balzaretti

Gomez Florenzi (o Valdes) Danilo

questa offerta ti migliora in 2 ruoli su 3 e ti peggiora leggermente l'altro


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Gila Strootman Balzaretti
> 
> Gomez Florenzi (o Valdes) Danilo
> 
> questa offerta ti migliora in 2 ruoli su 3 e ti peggiora leggermente l'altro


Ma non scherziamo dai.


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Vi ricordo che solamente 6 centrocampisti lo scorso anno sono andati in doppia cifra, visto che sento di così tanti sicuri che i propri centrocampisti faranno valanghe di goal

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo dai.



Gomes Valdes + dif a scelta

per i tre che ti ho offerto


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che solamente 6 centrocampisti lo scorso anno sono andati in doppia cifra, visto che sento di così tanti sicuri che i propri centrocampisti faranno valanghe di goal
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Gomez non è in vendita.

Borriello per Paloschi? Oppure Eder, Borriello e Danilo per Gilardino, Pinilla e un difensore che vuoi tu


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gomez non è in vendita.
> 
> Borriello per Paloschi? Oppure Eder, Borriello e Danilo per Gilardino, Pinilla e un difensore che vuoi tu



No allora restiamo tutti così


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> No allora restiamo tutti così



Ma tutti la botte piena con la moglie ubriaca volete?


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gomez non è in vendita.
> 
> Borriello per Paloschi? Oppure Eder, Borriello e Danilo per Gilardino, Pinilla e un difensore che vuoi tu


Mmmhh... No. Gila adrà in doppia cifra, Eder e Pinilla l'anno scorso hanno fatto entrambi 7 gol e il doriano era rigorista (l'avevo al fanta), su Borriello ho dubbi circa la titolarità


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Mmmhh... No. Gila adrà in doppia cifra, Eder e Pinilla l'anno scorso hanno fatto entrambi 7 gol e il doriano era rigorista (l'avevo al fanta), su Borriello ho dubbi circa la titolarità



La Roma ha solo Totti come punta, Destro torna a Gennaio.


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz\teq.


taider\pazzini per gilardino e un cesso


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] a me interessano Matri,Pazzini e Marchetti



Insigne + Strootman

x

Di Natale + Alvarez

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> gabuz\teq.
> 
> 
> taider\pazzini per gilardino e un cesso



Hamsik Therau

Gilardino Cerci


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Roma ha solo Totti come punta, Destro torna a Gennaio.



Magari gioca con Totti _falso nueve_ e agli esterni Gervinho e Ljajic


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Magari gioca con Totti _falso nueve_ e agli esterni Gervinho e Ljajic



Sempre che se non c'è Totti sono costretti a mettere Borriello


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Insigne + Strootman
> 
> x
> 
> ...



No.

Taider Pazzini per Gila-cesso


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No.
> 
> Taider Pazzini per Gila-cesso



Mi stai dando due panchinari, lo sai?


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No.
> 
> Taider Pazzini per Gila-cesso



Mi tengo i miei !


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Mi stai dando due panchinari, lo sai?



E cosa dovrei dire io di hamsik thereu per gila cerci?


due fuoriclasse per due cessi?


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E cosa dovrei dire io di hamsik thereu per gila cerci?
> 
> 
> due fuoriclasse per due cessi?



Preferisci Kovavic ?


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

kovaciciccione - gila per tereu-benatia


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> kovaciciccione - gila per tereu-benatia



Dopo questa offerta io chiudo il mercato per quanto mi riguarda 

non so cosa pensi [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Dopo questa offerta io chiudo il mercato per quanto mi riguarda
> 
> non so cosa pensi [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]



cca nisciun è fess


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E cosa dovrei dire io di hamsik thereu per gila cerci?
> 
> 
> due fuoriclasse per due cessi?


Ah perchè adesso Thereau è più forte del Gila 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> Dopo questa offerta io chiudo il mercato per quanto mi riguarda
> 
> non so cosa pensi [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]



Sono d'accordo. Mercato chiuso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Dopo questa offerta io chiudo il mercato per quanto mi riguarda
> 
> non so cosa pensi [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


Borriello per Bianchi?


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ah perchè adesso Thereau è più forte del Gila
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



tereu l'anno scorso ne ha fatti 11, eccellenti prestazioni condite da innumerevoli tricks e assist


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ah perchè adesso Thereau è più forte del Gila
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Borriello per Bianchi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] Immobile e Dzemaili per Gila e El Kaddouri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

L'unico che ci capisce qualcosa ovviamente è Teq  per il resto stime assurde su goal di centrocampisti e goal di attaccanti


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'unico che ci capisce qualcosa ovviamente è Teq  per il resto stime assurde su goal di centrocampisti e goal di attaccanti



stime assurde?? potenzialmente ci stanno tutte..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stime assurde?? potenzialmente ci stanno tutte..


Dinho, ad esempio tu hai buttato fuori qualcosa di impensabile, non scherziamo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dinho, ad esempio tu hai buttato fuori qualcosa di impensabile, non scherziamo.



vedremo


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'unico che ci capisce qualcosa ovviamente è Teq  per il resto stime assurde su goal di centrocampisti e goal di attaccanti


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stime assurde?? potenzialmente ci stanno tutte..



Se, come Balotelli 35 ed Hernanes 15...


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se, come Balotelli 35 ed Hernanes 15...



io ci credo , comq che mi dici dello scambio gila per immobile e dzemaili per el kaddouri, prendere dzemaili a te conviene perchè hai anche behrami se non gioca uno gioca l'altro in più mi dai quel cesso di el kaddouri, sempre se acetti lo scambio gila immobile


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ci credo , comq che mi dici dello scambio gila per immobile e dzemaili per el kaddouri, prendere dzemaili a te conviene perchè hai anche behrami se non gioca uno gioca l'altro in più mi dai quel cesso di el kaddouri, sempre se acetti lo scambio gila immobile


Non accetto per due motivi, Gila è superiore ad immobile, e ciò che perdo in attacco non lo guadagno a centrocampo con Dzemaili che nella mia rosa non sarebbe comunque titolare. Poi del Toro ho già Cerci


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'unico che ci capisce qualcosa ovviamente è Teq  per il resto stime assurde su goal di centrocampisti e goal di attaccanti



Il fatto di non essere stato menzionato mi fa indisporre nei tuoi confronti. Di conseguenza da adesso in poi ogni tuo commento sarà irricevibile, sicuramente tardivo e di certo inopportuno.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Bene, mercato chiuso.

Cosa ne pensate delle rose?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Bene, mercato chiuso.
> 
> Cosa ne pensate delle rose?


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Perché sta faccina?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché sta faccina?



Ah eri serio? Si capisce bene quali sono le rose migliori dai 

Fabriman vincerà a mani bassissime


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non accetto per due motivi, Gila è superiore ad immobile, e ciò che perdo in attacco non lo guadagno a centrocampo con Dzemaili che nella mia rosa non sarebbe comunque titolare. Poi del Toro ho già Cerci



ok, visto che hai pinilla ti interessa nene?? uno di tutti e due gioca sempre


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok, visto che hai pinilla ti interessa nene?? uno di tutti e due gioca sempre



Mercato chiuso


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ah eri serio? Si capisce bene quali sono le rose migliori dai
> 
> Fabriman vincerà a mani bassissime



Mi sento un po' in colpa con FABRI, gli ho fregato lichsteiner, chiellini e barzagli poveraccio


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ci credo , comq che mi dici dello scambio gila per immobile e dzemaili per el kaddouri, prendere dzemaili a te conviene perchè hai anche behrami se non gioca uno gioca l'altro in più mi dai quel cesso di el kaddouri, sempre se acetti lo scambio gila immobile



Balotelli 35 goal in 38 partite (ammesso che non ne salti nessuna...e già qui c'è da dubitare?)...non siamo in Spagna


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Il fatto di non essere stato menzionato mi fa indisporre nei tuoi confronti. Di conseguenza da adesso in poi ogni tuo commento sarà irricevibile, sicuramente tardivo e di certo inopportuno.


Tu te la cavi ma Teq è Teq  a proposito, [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION], dai un parere sul mio team


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] 

Andate sul sito fantagazza e controllate che le vostre rose siano giuste.

http ://leghe.fantagazzetta.com/mw-lega/squadre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

Dovrebbero essere tutte corrette, ditemi eventuali errori.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu te la cavi ma Teq è Teq  a proposito, [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION], dai un parere sul mio team



Lui è gentile, ti indorerà sicuramente la pillola 

La verità è che te la batti con fabriman per il primo posto... Al contrario


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2013)

A me è giusta.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A me è giusta.



Come é andato il mercato? Soddisfatto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lui è gentile, ti indorerà sicuramente la pillola
> 
> La verità è che te la batti con fabriman per il primo posto... Al contrario


Un'accusa infamante per me(cit.)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come é andato il mercato? Soddisfatto?


Perculate spudorate


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

livestrong ha scritto:


> come é andato il mercato? Soddisfatto?


ahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu te la cavi ma Teq è Teq  a proposito, [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION], dai un parere sul mio team



Parco portieri buono perché giocano nel Napoli...

Difesa medio scarsa

Centrocampo buono ma corto

Attacco incognita, anche qui un pò corto come uomini..


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Parco portieri buono perché giocano nel Napoli...
> 
> Difesa medio scarsa
> 
> ...


A questo punto vorrei sapere cosa ne pensi della mia


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Settembre 2013)

A me piace il mio mercato ed ho pur sempre Ibarbo e Llorente in attacco e se quest'ultimo si sblocca potrebbe risultare devastante.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Secondo m i favoriti son gabuz/teq ed ale. Noi altri siam tutti lì, a parte fabri e splendidi


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A questo punto vorrei sapere cosa ne pensi della mia



Portieri ottimi ma strapagati

Difesa buona e varia

centrocampo medio, devi sperare in una buona stagione della roma

attacco vedi centrocampo, anche se gomez è un bel plus (potenzialmente)


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Portieri ottimi ma strapagati
> 
> Difesa buona e varia
> 
> ...



Volevo dare via qualche riommico per non dipendere troppo dalla roma ma non ci sn riuscito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Parco portieri buono perché giocano nel Napoli...
> 
> Difesa medio scarsa
> 
> ...


In difesa non ci sono grandi nomi ma onestamente ho puntato sulla titolarità e su qualche media voto, tutto qui. In base alle esperienze passate di fantacalcio su fantagazzetta. 
Centrocampo corto per i titolari? Perché ne sono 6/7 su 8 praticamente. L'attacco sì, Paulinho e Zaza son scommesse però alla fine, a parte i soliti noti che sono stati distribuiti tutti tra di noi, quasi tutti gli acquisti finiscono per essere una mezza scommessa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo m i favoriti son gabuz/teq ed ale. Noi altri siam tutti lì, a parte fabri e splendidi


Parlerà il campo.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In difesa non ci sono grandi nomi ma onestamente ho puntato sulla titolarità e su qualche media voto, tutto qui. In base alle esperienze passate di fantacalcio su fantagazzetta.
> Centrocampo corto per i titolari? Perché ne sono 6/7 su 8 praticamente. L'attacco sì, Paulinho e Zaza son scommesse però alla fine, a parte i soliti noti che sono stati distribuiti tutti tra di noi, quasi tutti gli acquisti finiscono per essere una mezza scommessa.



Centrocampo corto perché è pieno di scarsi. Non puoi presentarti con luci o magnanelli titolari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Centrocampo corto perché è pieno di scarsi. Non puoi presentarti con luci o magnanelli titolari


Non lo sono. Sono esattamente l'ottavo e il settimo centrocampista, in pratica non dovrebbero neanche finire in panchina.


----------



## tequilad (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In difesa non ci sono grandi nomi ma onestamente ho puntato sulla titolarità e su qualche media voto, tutto qui. In base alle esperienze passate di fantacalcio su fantagazzetta.
> Centrocampo corto per i titolari? Perché ne sono 6/7 su 8 praticamente. L'attacco sì, Paulinho e Zaza son scommesse però alla fine, a parte i soliti noti che sono stati distribuiti tutti tra di noi, quasi tutti gli acquisti finiscono per essere una mezza scommessa.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Nel senso che se ti mancano un paio hai dei giocatori mediocri


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Centrocampo corto perché è pieno di scarsi. Non puoi presentarti con luci o magnanelli titolari



Però quando giocheremo con il Livorno ci sarà Luci a San Siro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Nel senso che se ti mancano un paio hai dei giocatori mediocri


Punto su Pogba-Ljajic-Ledesma-Martinho-Castro e poi ho deliberatamente scommesso su Centurion che potrà non giocare un minuto come potrà diventare titolare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Però quando giocheremo con il Livorno ci sarà Luci a San Siro



bannati da solo


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non lo sono. Sono esattamente l'ottavo e il settimo centrocampista, in pratica non dovrebbero neanche finire in panchina.



Come giochi, a 4 presumo avendo una difesa ridicola.

Martinjo ljajic pogba Castro

Centurion e ledesma non sono sicuri del posto, ledesma si siedera in panchina spesso e volentieri quest anno. Inoltre il centrocampo, se giochi a 4, imho devi avere almeno 6 giocatori forti, cosa che tu non hai. La tua rosa è costruita male, senza né capo nè coda, ovviamente è una mia opinione, poi magari mi dai 30 punti di margine


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Come giochi, a 4 presumo avendo una difesa ridicola.
> 
> Martinjo ljajic pogba Castro
> 
> Centurion e ledesma non sono sicuri del posto, ledesma si siedera in panchina spesso e volentieri quest anno. Inoltre il centrocampo, se giochi a 4, imho devi avere almeno 6 giocatori forti, cosa che tu non hai. La tua rosa è costruita male, senza né capo nè coda, ovviamente è una mia opinione, poi magari mi dai 30 punti di margine


Mah... ti dirò, le scelte che ho fatto le ho fatte con consapevolezza, a questo punto si potranno rivelare fallimentari come buone, io mi son basato su quanto ho visto negli ultimi tre anni di fantacalcio che abbiamo fatto su fantagazzetta qui sul forum, dove la rosa equilibrata(so che la mia non è tanto equilibrata)non era un punto imprescindibile. Per quanto riguarda il centrocampo punto su sei uomini, andrei in difficoltà, imho, soltanto qualora ne fossero indisponibili 4 e non credo succederà spesso.


----------



## gabuz (6 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

La nostra rosa è a posto.
Anche se non vedo Vidal ma per questa volta lascio correre


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah... ti dirò, le scelte che ho fatto le ho fatte con consapevolezza, a questo punto si potranno rivelare fallimentari come buone, io mi son basato su quanto ho visto negli ultimi tre anni di fantacalcio che abbiamo fatto su fantagazzetta qui sul forum, dove la rosa equilibrata(so che la mia non è tanto equilibrata)non era un punto imprescindibile. Per quanto riguarda il centrocampo punto su sei uomini, andrei in difficoltà, imho, soltanto qualora ne fossero indisponibili 4 e non credo succederà spesso.


Ma il fatto è proprio che non è equilibrata. Per dire, uno può risparmiare in difesa per avere un attacco devastante, ma te non ce l'hai. Il centrocampo ha solo 3 certezze, se così vogliamo chiamarlo, che sono ljajic pogba e Castro, che a mio avviso non sono nemmeno dei giocatori a rendimento sicuro. 

Comunque certo, bisogna scommettere.

Io per dire, piuttosto che puntare sui bonus, ho preferito puntare su giocatori con media voto che prevedo abbastanza alta, tipo nainggolan che porta pochi bonus ma prende buoni voti, così de jong, vidal, asamoah, ecc.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> La nostra rosa è a posto.
> Anche se non vedo Vidal ma per questa volta lascio correre



A gennaio se si sarà lacerato quakche tendine te lo darò volentieri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto è proprio che non è equilibrata. Per dire, uno può risparmiare in difesa per avere un attacco devastante, ma te non ce l'hai. Il centrocampo ha solo 3 certezze, se così vogliamo chiamarlo, che sono ljajic pogba e Castro, che a mio avviso non sono nemmeno dei giocatori a rendimento sicuro.
> 
> Comunque certo, bisogna scommettere.
> 
> Io per dire, piuttosto che puntare sui bonus, ho preferito puntare su giocatori con media voto che prevedo abbastanza alta, tipo nainggolan che porta pochi bonus ma prende buoni voti, così de jong, vidal, asamoah, ecc.


Poi faccio le prove oh, mal che vada non ci perdo niente, invece a breve ho un fantacalcio con cash in ballo


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Ecco, allora ti consiglio di cambiare decisamente registro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ecco, allora ti consiglio di cambiare decisamente registro


Io dico che arriverò prima di te, in ogni caso


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2013)

si possono fare dei commenti da "esterni"  ? son curioso di vedere che avete combinato con le rose


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> si possono fare dei commenti da "esterni"  ? son curioso di vedere che avete combinato con le rose



Prego


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Portieri ottimi ma strapagati
> 
> Difesa buona e varia
> 
> ...



gomez fa 12 gol..che pensi della mia??


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2013)

le rose nel topic in rilievo sono aggiornate?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> le rose nel topic in rilievo sono aggiornate?



Si


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2013)

vedo Ale e Peppez favoriti 
la rosa più scandalosa è quella di Fabry,per distacco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> vedo Ale e Peppez favoriti
> la rosa più scandalosa è quella di Fabry,per distacco.


della mia che ne pensi?


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah... ti dirò, le scelte che ho fatto le ho fatte con consapevolezza, a questo punto si potranno rivelare fallimentari come buone, io mi son basato su quanto ho visto negli ultimi tre anni di fantacalcio che abbiamo fatto su fantagazzetta qui sul forum, dove la rosa equilibrata(so che la mia non è tanto equilibrata)non era un punto imprescindibile. Per quanto riguarda il centrocampo punto su sei uomini, andrei in difficoltà, imho, soltanto qualora ne fossero indisponibili 4 e non credo succederà spesso.



Luci-Manganelli gemelli del gol


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

Non so chi ce l'abbia...ma auguri....


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non so chi ce l'abbia...ma auguri....



Oh cristo! Per fortuna non è nella mia rosa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Oh cristo! Per fortuna non è nella mia rosa.



nella tua c'è cristaldo


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nella tua c'è cristaldo


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

ma tanto io ho lui che vi farà passare i peggiori incubi


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> della mia che ne pensi?


della tua penso che nel complesso è una buona rosa,ma in attacco col solo gomez non vai lontano. non insulto le altre tue punte che sennò comprometto il calciomercato


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> della tua penso che nel complesso è una buona rosa,ma in attacco col solo gomez non vai lontano. non insulto le altre tue punte che sennò comprometto il calciomercato



Ormai è concluso


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> della tua penso che nel complesso è una buona rosa,ma in attacco col solo gomez non vai lontano. non insulto le altre tue punte che sennò comprometto il calciomercato



Ormai è concluso


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

Comunque siete delle sole , non fosse stato per fabriman, me e livestrong sto mercato sarebbe stato peggio di quello del milan


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Vabbé a fabri spetta il titolo di re del calciomercato. La sessione finale di ieri sera rimarrà negli annali


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ormai è concluso


gervinho non segna neanche a porta vuota,chi l'ha comprato merita di arrivare ultimo solo per questo acquisto folle


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> gervinho non segna neanche a porta vuota,chi l'ha comprato merita di arrivare ultimo solo per questo acquisto folle



Non solo, ma poi dovevi vedere le offerte che arrivavano.....tipo barzagli per hamsik...""un affarone" cit

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbé a fabri spetta il titolo di re del calciomercato. La sessione finale di ieri sera rimarrà negli annali



"Titolarissimo nel Sassuolo"...cit


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2013)

vince Ale con Peppez e Livestrong che stanno li' a giocarsela dai...Fabry cekko è il pescara del campionato.


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> vince Ale con Peppez e Livestrong che stanno li' a giocarsela dai...Fabry cekko è il pescara del campionato.



non credo proprio... vedrete, vi stupirò come la giuve di gabry conte


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> vince Ale con Peppez e Livestrong che stanno li' a giocarsela dai...Fabry cekko è il pescara del campionato.



Dicci cosa ne pensi della rosa di splendidi


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dicci cosa ne pensi della rosa di splendidi


deve pregare che non si rompa nessuno  credo che finirà fra gli ultimi,a meno che non scula clamorosamente...


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2013)

fate le formazioni ideali ed evidenziate 3-4 panchinari di lusso ...si capirà il favorito per la vittoria finale


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Andujar/mirante (dipende dagli avversari)

Spolli Paletta Albiol 1' riserva: konko

Vidal de rossi asamoah nainggolan 1' riserva: ilicic/de jong 

Klose muriel milito 1' riserva: elsha


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

Marchetti ( Puggioni)
Maicon Lichtsteiner Benatia Jonathan (Campagnaro)
Pirlo Marchisio Konè Hamsik (Ambrosini)
Vucinic Matri (Thereu, Quagliarella)

Ma potrei passare anche al 3-4-3 con thereu titolare e Jonathan in panca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> deve pregare che non si rompa nessuno  *credo che finirà fra gli ultimi*,a meno che non scula clamorosamente...


Ah, ogni buon piazzamento sarà una sculata clamorosa quindi  ma voi avete i paraocchi, metodi tradizionali di fare fantacalcio, schematici, bisogna osare per vincere, Luca poi si è accanito contro di me, non so come mai


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Perché non m'hai dato mertens


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, ogni buon piazzamento sarà una sculata clamorosa quindi  ma voi avete i paraocchi, metodi tradizionali di fare fantacalcio, schematici, bisogna osare per vincere, Luca poi si è accanito contro di me, non so come mai



Realisticamente, tevez potrebbe arrivare tranquillamente a 20, paulinho una decina li farà e ljajic bisogna vedere ....su 11 giocatoi, 3 buoni, il resto sono mediocri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2013)

Inserite tutti le formazioni.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Settembre 2013)

Se paulinho fa 10 gol io mi faccio frate


----------



## iceman. (6 Settembre 2013)

C'è mancato poco che vucinic si rompesse....meno male


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> C'è mancato poco che vucinic si rompesse....meno male



l'ho addestrato bene glik, gli avevo detto di colpire più forte però..


----------



## Ale (6 Settembre 2013)

..........Curci / Agazzi
desciglio samue/natali barzagli chiellini/zapata
guarin cuadrado/pizarro biabiany/cossu
Higuain Cassano/iturbe Rossi/emeghara


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> vedo Ale e Peppez favoriti
> la rosa più scandalosa è quella di Fabry,per distacco.


Grazie


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Settembre 2013)

Consigli/Pegolo

Basta Antonelli Castan (De Silvestri-Astori)
Lodi Diamanti Bonaventura Kakà (Alvarez-Cigarini)
Di Natale Totti Gabbiadini (Toni-Floro Flores)

Riserve

Perin
Britos-Cannavaro-Regini
Jankovic-Cambiasso
Leto


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2013)

---------------Buffon
Maggio Bonucci Ranocchia Pasqual - Riserve: Danilo/Roncaglia/Legrottaglie/Emerson
Pjanic Montolivo Florenzi Aquilani Jorginho - Riserve: Felipe Anderson/Valdes/Bertolacci
---------------Gomez - Riserve: Eder/Cristaldo/Belfodil/Borriello/Gervinho


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Allora 3-4-3

Abbiati

Gabriel Silva Mexes Zuniga (Ziegler-Armero)
Hernanes Kurtic Lulic Muntari (Biglia-Maicosuel)
Balotelli Amauri Immobile (Robinho-Pandev)


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2013)

Azzz ma sta settimana non ci sono le partite? Credevo di si!

Per me allora possiamo tenere aperto il mercato fino a fine settimana prossima, se volete rinforzarvi non ha senso bloccare


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Azzz ma sta settimana non ci sono le partite? Credevo di si!
> 
> Per me allora possiamo tenere aperto il mercato fino a fine settimana prossima, se volete rinforzarvi non ha senso bloccare



c'è la nazionale martedi mi pare


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2013)

Si ho visto ora...

Allora direi mercato aperto fino a Venerdí prossimo alle 12.00, sempre lo stesso orario


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2013)

Così [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] È contento


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2013)

Handanovic
Abate Terranova Nagatopo
Candreva Borja Allan Pereyra
Berghessio Denis Callejon... Sperando in Icardi


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

livestrong che facciamo?


----------



## Jaqen (7 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Con un comunicato ufficiale Los Musagetes comunica che ascolterà offerte per i tesserati:
> Gilardino
> Palacio
> Paloschi
> ...


Ho visto adesso... Candreva/Cerci Denis/Palacio?


----------



## Dexter (7 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ..........Curci / Agazzi
> desciglio samue/natali barzagli chiellini/zapata
> guarin cuadrado/pizarro biabiany/cossu
> Higuain Cassano/iturbe Rossi/emeghara


ribadisco: la migliore per distacco ...se poi non riesce a vincere è colpa sua.


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

io ascolto offerte qualsiasi offerta per qualsiasi giocatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ribadisco: la migliore per distacco ...se poi non riesce a vincere è colpa sua.


Vero, quella di Ale è davvero forte.


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

splendido tu chi metti sul mercato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> splendido tu chi metti sul mercato?


Ma valutiamo le offerte...


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

son fuori seduto a giocare a nomi/cose e citta' fuori dall'ospedale, sto con il 3g e ci metto 5 anni, dimmi chi vendi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *son fuori seduto a giocare a nomi/cose e citta' fuori dall'ospedale*, sto con il 3g e ci metto 5 anni, dimmi chi vendi


 tutti tranne Ljajic, Tevez e Sau.


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

i nmoni?...se apro altre finestre si blocca tutto


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Così [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] È contento



tu invece sei triste di passare la notte a trattare con fabri su fb


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ribadisco: la migliore per distacco ...se poi non riesce a vincere è colpa sua.



con un nick cosi, ti posso dare soltanto ragione 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> son fuori seduto a giocare a nomi/cose e citta' fuori dall'ospedale, sto con il 3g e ci metto 5 anni, dimmi chi vendi



Wow che figata!


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> con un nick cosi, ti posso dare soltanto ragione
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Mai quanto preparare la valigia alle 2 di notte e svegliarmi 3-4 ore dopo per partire 

Ascolta chi vuoi per guarin?


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2013)

Stanotte si tratta [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mai quanto preparare la valigia alle 2 di notte e svegliarmi 3-4 ore dopo per partire
> 
> Ascolta chi vuoi per guarin?



eh no, 3-4 h dopo dovevo andare a lavorare 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Mai quanto preparare la valigia alle 2 di notte e svegliarmi 3-4 ore dopo per partire
> 
> Ascolta chi vuoi per guarin?



ti ribadisco la mia offerta massima dell'altra notte: biabiany, guarin e cuadrado per hamsik. piu di questo non riceverai da me.


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

biabiany e cuaadrado non li voglio...guarin da solo non lo tratti?


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> biabiany e cuaadrado non li voglio...guarin da solo non lo tratti?



no. Rinuncio a guarin solo per hamsik


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

si ma io solo guarin per hamsik non lo do.

Cassano-Guarin e Rossi per Hamsik e Konè


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> si ma io solo guarin per hamsik non lo do.
> 
> Cassano-Guarin e Rossi per Hamsik e Konè



resto cosi allora.


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> resto cosi allora.



ti ho risparmiato higuain


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ti ho risparmiato higuain



a dimostazione che ti ho fatto abbassare la crestina dall'altra sera


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2013)

Sento offerte per vidal.

Lo cedo solo insieme a un attaccante, elsha o livaja. Vorrei un centrocampista che porti qualche bonus (cerci, kovacic, candreva, hamsik  ), insomma sta gente qui, e poi un attaccante titolare buono.

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

Bombone assurdo in arrivo....


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

Trattiva bloccata.

PS: SPlendidi llibera spazio


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2013)

Ufficiale lo scambio di cessi tra me ed ale, ekdal per kristicic


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficiale lo scambio di cessi tra me ed ale, ekdal per kristicic



il tuo sarà un cesso eh..


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

Nessuno tratta nessuno.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2013)

I miei cedibili sono:

Perin
Regini Cannavaro Britos
Cambiasso Jankovic
Di Natale Floro Flores Leto


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

Bonaventura non lo dai?


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bonaventura non lo dai?


No


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

bonaventura per giovinco


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> bonaventura per giovinco


Siate seri con le proposte...

Ho detto che Bonaventura non parte. I cedibili li ho scritti già


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Siate seri con le proposte...
> 
> Ho detto che Bonaventura non parte. I cedibili li ho scritti già


Dovresti vedere che sta proponendo a me... ed insiste pure.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dovresti vedere che sta proponendo a me... ed insiste pure.



voglio ljajic a tutti i costi e lo voglio regalato..


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> I miei cedibili sono:
> 
> Perin
> Regini Cannavaro Britos
> ...


leto per niang


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> leto per niang


Leto è titolare al momento a Catania, Niang non è titolare nemmeno col Chiasso


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Siate seri con le proposte...
> 
> Ho detto che Bonaventura non parte. I cedibili li ho scritti già



jankovic per biglia??


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

Inler per uno forte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> voglio ljajic a tutti i costi e lo voglio regalato..


Profetiche le tue parole


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dovresti vedere che sta proponendo a me... ed insiste pure.



A me han proposto inler per vidal, dimmi te


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Profetiche le tue parole



vuoi il centrocampista della lazio per forza??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vuoi il centrocampista della lazio per forza??


L'unico interessante, Balubalu non m'azzardo manco a chiederlo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'unico interessante, Balubalu non m'azzardo manco a chiederlo.



ok biglia è tuo, dammi ljajic


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> jankovic per biglia??


ci sto!


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Inler per uno forte.



krsticic per inler ?


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> krsticic per inler ?


No. Uno forte ho detto. Non cessi.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No. Uno forte ho detto. Non cessi.


Cambiasso o Jankovic?


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cambiasso o Jankovic?


Non valgono Inler.


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non valgono Inler.



Hamsik per Inler , Poli e tutti i tuoi attaccanti.


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

ufficializzo alvarez in cambio di cossu. [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ufficializzo alvarez in cambio di cossu. [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


Confermo


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hamsik per Inler , Poli e tutti i tuoi attaccanti.


Ci sto, sperando che non scherzi.


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

LOL, certo che sto scherzando, hamsik da solo si vale tutta la tua rosa


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> ci sto!



ok..ufficializziamo??


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ufficializzo alvarez in cambio di cossu. [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


alvarez per santana o marchionni.


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> alvarez per santana o marchionni.


no fabri.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok..ufficializziamo??


ok


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> no fabri.


Pinzi?


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Pinzi?



no fabri


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2013)

Ufficializzo l'accordo tra ale e darren che si scambiano gomez e higuain

Edit: ci hanno ripensato


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo l'accordo tra ale e darren che si scambiano gomez e higuain



rosic mode on ?

non confermo il trasferimento


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo l'accordo tra ale e darren che si scambiano gomez e higuain
> 
> Edit: ci hanno ripensato



E' lui che ci ha ripensato


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo l'accordo tra ale e darren che si scambiano gomez e higuain
> 
> Edit: ci hanno ripensato



live io e peppez scambiamo biglia con jankovic


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] dzemaili per santana??


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] dzemaili per santana??


Ci sto, ufficializza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

*Fc Mirovescio ufficializza l'acquisto di santana da Fabriman94 scambiato con dzemaili*


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *Fc Mirovescio ufficializza l'acquisto di santana da Fabriman94 scambiato con dzemaili*



Colpaccio del Fabri questa volta 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

fabri chi vuoi per poli, serio pero' questa volta, mi interessa un bel po'.
prova a fare un'offerta, lo vuoi taider?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Colpaccio del Fabri questa volta



ma se è una riserva, santana è un fenomeno, un campione a tutto gas

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comq per fabri è buono perchè lui ha inler, uno di tutti e due gioca sempre


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

per hernanes niente allora superdi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> per hernanes niente allora superdi?



hernanes è intoccabile, faccio solo scambi tra cessi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

@iceman me lo dai quel cesso di jonathan??


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

ma non ti interessa nessuno dei miei a parte hamsk?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Jonathan pazzini kone per hernanes.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma non ti interessa nessuno dei miei a parte hamsk?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Jonathan pazzini kone per hernanes.



come faccio a spiegarti che hernanes non lo cedo nemmeno per hamsik


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

No dai, qua si sta sforando il limite... :O

Jonathan sta facendo sfracelli e non lo vendo, manco per balotelli


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo l'accordo tra ale e darren che si scambiano gomez e higuain
> 
> Edit: ci hanno ripensato



darren hai sbagliato a non scambiare, gomez fa 12 gol

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> No dai, qua si sta sforando il limite... :O
> 
> Jonathan sta facendo sfracelli e non lo vendo, manco per balotelli



jonathan fa 2 gol, lo hanno detto gli alieni


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

e' un fenomeno, fara' 4000 assist. se ti interessa Jonathan ripassa col tuo amico hernanes..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> e' un fenomeno, fara' 4000 assist. se ti interessa Jonathan ripassa col tuo amico hernanes..



può darsi ma io in cambio posso darti cesar che difende come un leone tutti i pericoli che possono arrivare per il chievo, lui blocca e ferma tutti e poi ogni calcio d'angolo come per magia stacca di testa e frega tutti..allora ti ho convinto??


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

giuliio cesare e' morto tanto tempo fa. Hernanes , dai prova a fare un'offerta, mettici vucinic , matri quello che vuoi poi ti dico se accetto o no


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> giuliio cesare e' morto tanto tempo fa. Hernanes , dai prova a fare un'offerta, mettici vucinic , matri quello che vuoi poi ti dico se accetto o no



fai finta che hernanes non esiste, non posso cederlo, morirei


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2013)

bo allora Jonny resta dove sta ora.


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

io e fabri ci scambiamo de sciglio e savic [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> io e fabri ci scambiamo de sciglio e savic [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Confermo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> hernanes è intoccabile, faccio solo scambi tra cessi
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> @iceman me lo dai quel cesso di jonathan??



Libera lo spazio messaggi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Libera lo spazio messaggi.



un attimo, 10 minuti che vado a mangiare e poi ci sentiamo..


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2013)

io e fabri ci scambiamo inler e alvarez [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> un attimo, 10 minuti che vado a mangiare e poi ci sentiamo..


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2013)

Io Fabbri scambiano ekdal e almiron


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



eccomi un attimo che svuoto


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2013)

joonnnatannnnnn : " io andare da superdinho solo se lui dare a mio presidente hernanes"


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> joonnnatannnnnn : " io andare da superdinho solo se lui dare a mio presidente hernanes"



hernanes: "io giocare con jonathan da superdinho"
cesar: "io volere essere scambiato con jonathan e non volere che hernanes andare via altrimenti io non volere più jonthan e volere rimanere qua"


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2013)

mamma mia ha segnato biro biro

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Ufficiale: Pandev a Darren e Gervinho a me*


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mamma mia ha segnato biro biro
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> *Ufficiale: Pandev a Darren e Gervinho a me*



Confermo.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2013)

Ufficializzo heurtaux e Nico lopez a darren per emerson e belfodil


----------



## Dexter (8 Settembre 2013)

sto vedendo certi scambi che non farebbe manco mio nonno  ma li avete mai visti giocare certi giocatori che scambiate  ?

io sarò lo sconcerti/massimo mauro del vostro campionato


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sto vedendo certi scambi che non farebbe manco mio nonno  ma li avete mai visti giocare certi giocatori che scambiate  ?
> 
> io sarò lo sconcerti/massimo mauro del vostro campionato



Tipo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sto vedendo certi scambi che non farebbe manco mio nonno  ma li avete mai visti giocare certi giocatori che scambiate  ?
> 
> io sarò lo sconcerti/massimo mauro del vostro campionato



spero che tu non sia massimo mauro, ti prego tutti ma lui no


----------



## Dexter (8 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tipo?


non posso esprimermi sino alla conclusione del calciomercato,non voglio compromettere trattative magari in corso...


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> non posso esprimermi sino alla conclusione del calciomercato,non voglio compromettere trattative magari in corso...



quelle che vedi ufficiali sono gia fatte e finite e quindi puoi commentarle..


----------



## Dexter (8 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quelle che vedi ufficiali sono gia fatte e finite e quindi puoi commentarle..


se parlo male di determinati giocatori dopo non li vuole più nessuno 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

dico solo che scambiare centrocampisti che giocano in attacco e che fanno gol/assist (esempio Mata) per gente che picchia e prende solo gialli e non porta bonus manco per sbaglio (esempio Gattuso  ) è IMHO follia pura...c'è da dire che non è che ci capisca molto di fantacalcio,ho solo una discreta conoscenza dei singoli giocatori ,quindi probabilmente sbaglio.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2013)

Buoni gli scambi di Fabri oggi..

Cambiasso per Poli [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Buoni gli scambi di Fabri oggi..
> 
> Cambiasso per Poli [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


No, non mi piace Cambiasso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Settembre 2013)

Visto che sarà titolare nella prossima a causa dell'infortunio di Vucinic, dichiaro Llorente incedibile  .


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2013)

*VincoFacile United dichiara di aver trovato l'accordo con il presidente/allenatore/dirigente/osservatore [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] per il doppio scambio Destro Niang, Novaretti Gastaldello*


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *VincoFacile United dichiara di aver trovato l'accordo con il presidente/allenatore/dirigente/osservatore [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] per il doppio scambio Destro Niang, Novaretti Gastaldello*



confermo


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2013)

Emerson, tomovic e belfodil da FABRI

Jedvaj, de Sciglio e floccari da me


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2013)

Ultimi (si spera) due affari del mio mercato:

Nainggolan, maxi moralez e livaja a jaqen

Obiang, allan e Icardi a me


De Sciglio, almiron, ilicic e el shaarawy ad ale

Zapata, joaquin, cuadrado e cassano a me


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2013)

Nel secondo scambio hai fatto un furto clamoroso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2013)

*Splendidi, dopo un'estenuante trattativa, ufficializza di essersi fatto truffare da Luca cedendo Manfredini, Pogba, Luci e Mertens per Albiol, Obiang, De Rossi e Cassano*


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2013)

Chiudo il mio mercato ufficialmente con

Jedvaj e luci per Sorensen e hetemaj


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] devi liberare i messaggi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] ma se facessi una proposta del genere? Cerci-Bianchi per De Rossi-Cassano?


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] devi mettermi nella lega santana e jankovic al posto di dzemaili e biglia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] devi mettermi nella lega santana e jankovic al posto di dzemaili e biglia


Da chi li hai presi, con chi li hai scambiati.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da chi li hai presi, con chi li hai scambiati.



con peppez e fabriman..santana l'ho preso da fabriman scambiato con dzemaili, e biglia l'ho scambiato con jankovic da peppez


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2013)

*Ufficiale : Scambio Tereu-Callejon tra me e Jaqen*


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale : Scambio Tereu-Callejon tra me e Jaqen*


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale : Scambio Tereu-Callejon tra me e Jaqen*



furto con scasso di iceman, ma come si fa?? allora callejon per immobile??


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2013)

callejon per hernanes


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

e ancora con sto hernanes, è squalificato non ti conviene prenderlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] sto gia pensando all'undici titolare da mandare in campo che ti annienterà nella prossima giornata..


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2013)

ma per piacere, non ti conviene neanche postarla 

rivoglio lulic


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma per piacere, non ti conviene neanche postarla
> 
> rivoglio lulic



lulic ti sterminerà quindi non posso dartelo, come preferisci perdere?? con un 3-4-3 o con un 4-3-3??


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2013)

con un 3-4-3


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] io non ho Pegolo ma Padelli


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] io non ho Pegolo ma Padelli



http://www.milanworld.net/asta-fantacalcio-completamento-rose-vt10525.html#post275539


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2013)

*Dramé e Asamoah passano a Splendidi e Antonsson con Martinho vanno a Livestrong.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Dramé e Asamoah passano a Splendidi e Antonsson con Martinho vanno a Livestrong.*



per me splendidi ci guadagna e non poco..


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me splendidi ci guadagna e non poco..



Con sti ultimi due scambi l'ho risollevato e non poco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2013)

Vero, però tu non ci hai perso, anzi.


----------



## Livestrong (9 Settembre 2013)

Martinho è una scommessa che faccio volentieri, anche se ora come ora ci ho perso


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2013)

Ufficializzo muriel e martinho per denis e borja valero


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2013)

Vendo Moralez Pereyra Gonzalez Conti e Parolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo muriel e martinho per denis e borja valero


E qua, secondo me, ci hai perso caro Luca.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficializzo muriel e martinho per denis e borja valero



Nooooooo, affare che non dovevi fare secondo me.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

perchè dite che ci perde?? prende un centrocampista top come borja valero prende anche denis che più o meno fa gli stessi gol di muriel se non di più, è vero che muriel è più forte ma anche più discontinuo secondo me..


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2013)

Io ho creato la colonna vertebrale della squadra

Handanovic
Nagatopo
Candreva
Muriel

Mi va bene


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

la mia colonna vertebrale
Abbiati
Mexes 
Hernanes 
Balotelli

va beh ma qua c'è gente che dice che ho solo cessi..


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] Cosa volete per uno tra Paloschi e Bianchi?


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2013)

Ottimo colpo di Jaqen!!


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2013)

Premettendo che era l'offerta migliore che mi è stata fatta per muriel, visto che altri mi han fatto offerte RIDICOLE:


Pogba vidal cuadrado valero

Denis klose milito

Perdo qualcosina in gol ma guadagno un altro rigorista come denis, che è anche fisicamente più roccioso di muriel, nel senso che storicamente ne salta poche.

A me sembra una formazione difficllmente migliorabile


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2013)

da quel che vedo Ale si è indebolito e non poco,altrimenti non ci sarebbe stata storia. Livestrong rinforzato e in generale le rose adesso sono un pochino più equilibrate.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> da quel che vedo Ale si è indebolito e non poco,altrimenti non ci sarebbe stata storia. Livestrong rinforzato e in generale le rose adesso sono un pochino più equilibrate.



la mia rosa è fantastica vero??


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la mia rosa è fantastica vero??



Hai solo Balotelli. Hernanes non tira più i rigori.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Hai solo Balotelli. Hernanes non tira più i rigori.



l'altra volta lo ha lasciato candreva perchè lui aveva gia segnato..zuniga mexes in difesa amauri immobile con le sorprese robinho e gervinho in attacco, rosa strepitosa


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'altra volta lo ha lasciato candreva perchè lui aveva gia segnato..zuniga mexes in difesa amauri immobile con le sorprese robinho e gervinho in attacco, rosa strepitosa



Mexes. Ho detto tutto.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] ... Guarda la mia rosa centrocampisti. Togli Candreva e Naingo.
Trattiamo qualcosa?


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] kone' interessa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] kone' interessa?



Non rispondo neanche a pagarli.


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2013)

A te non rispondono, un tirchio assurdo


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE*
FC Castrocielo comunica di aver ceduto agli Scarafaggi assassini Montolivo, Florenzi e Nico Lopez in cambio di Konè, Taider e Giovinco.

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2013)

Confermo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE*
FC Castrocielo comunica di aver ceduto al Team Informazione Gratuita Jorginho e Giovinco in cambio di Cambiasso e Leto.

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2013)

Darren impazzito


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

scusate giovinco si doppia in due quindi?? mezzo va a peppez e mezzo a iceman??

- - - Aggiornato - - -

scherzavo, fate finta che non ho scritto niente

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comq prendere kone e taider e dare via montolivo e florenzi è da pazzi, e per di più ce li avrò contro di me la prossima aiutooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2013)

@superdinho.
"un montolivo per domarti, un montolivo per ghermirti e nel buoi incatenarti"


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @superdinho.
> "un montolivo per domarti, un montolivo per ghermirti e nel buoi incatenarti"



tu sei fuori di testa


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> @superdinho.
> "un montolivo per domarti, un montolivo per ghermirti e nel buoi incatenarti"



Ahahahahah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

Le rose di un altro fantacalcio, non vi dico la mia 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Squadra 1:
Buffon Storari Rubinho...Pasqual Emerson Stendardo Benatia Konko Danilo Palombo Spolli...Vidal Aquilani Bonaventura Pereyra De Rossi Alvarez Castro Obiang... Klose Muriel Sau Cassano Eder Bianchi.

Squadra 2:
Abbiati Brkic Neto...Basta Campagnaro Samuel De Sciglio De Silvestri Juan Jesus Gastaldello Zuniga...Diamanti Cerci Valero Pogba Marchisio Kucka Poli Brighi...Tevez Palacio Totti Milito Rossi Immobile

Squadra 3:
Handanovic Andujar Gillet... Lichsteiner Nagatomo Castan Savic Balzaretti Biava Gobbi Monzon... Hamsik Lodi Kone Kovacic Ilcic Felipe Anderson Lulic Florenzi... Balotelli Thereau Gabbiadini Paloschi Amauri Paulinho 

Squadra 4:
De Sanctis Mirante Rafael(Verona)...Maicon Chiellini Maggio Mexes Legrottaglie Albiol Heurtaux Silvestre...Hernanes Kakà Dzemaili Conti Asamoah Biabiany Behrami Callejon...Gomez Di Natale EL Sharaawy Gilardino Emeghara Pazzini

Squadra 5:
Marchetti Consigli Agazzi...Rodriguez, Bonucci, Paletta, Cannavaro, Armero, Terranova, Astori, Abate... Candreva Cuadrado Barrientos Guarin Pizarro Inler Strootman Mertens.... Llorente Bergessio Icardi Toni Belfodil Gervinho

Squadra 6:
Reina Bardi Rafael...Barzagli Ranocchia Domizzi Radu Tomovic D'Ambrosio...Ljajic Pirlo Pjanic Montolivo Nainggolan Moralez Biglia Centurion... Higuain Denis Insigne Zaza Ibarbo


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le rose di un altro fantacalcio, non vi dico la mia
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



secondo me la tua è la 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

No, non è la 4, la migliore, per te, qual è?


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2013)

La 6, ho un sesto senso sviluppatissimo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

Dico la 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

Date i vostri commenti, su su


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2013)

E' la 6, ora dira' di no ma e' la 6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

No, voglio sentire tutti...


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' la 6, ora dira' di no ma e' la 6



Splendidi è fissato con Sau, fatti due conti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Splendidi è fissato con Sau, fatti due conti.


No, per questa volta no  già ve ne ho escluse due, potete dedurre la mia


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2013)

La 6, che genio. 

Ps: Aggiorna le rose sul fanta : Kone taider e giovinco a darren montolivo florenzi e nico lopez a me.
Giovinco e Jorginho a peppez e leto e camviasso a darren


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, per questa volta no  già ve ne ho escluse due, potete dedurre la mia



Allora cedimelo


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

la 3 sicuro


----------



## Livestrong (10 Settembre 2013)

Ufficializzo con FABRI hetemaj e Antonsson per Caceres sestu


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2013)

UFFICIALE 
Fabriman mi cede Ogbonna in cambio di Legrottaglie.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2013)

doppietta di zielinski con la polonia, tremate gente tremateee


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2013)

superdi vieni su fb


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *COMUNICATO UFFICIALE*
> FC Castrocielo comunica di aver ceduto al Team Informazione Gratuita Jorginho e Giovinco in cambio di Cambiasso e Leto.
> 
> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


Confermo!


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2013)

Ufficializzo sorensen avelar


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] sei peggio di Zamparini per trattare...


----------



## gabuz (11 Settembre 2013)

Ahahahah

C'è gente che lavora qui!! 

Che trattative mi sono lasciato indietro?


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ahahahah
> 
> C'è gente che lavora qui!!
> 
> Che trattative mi sono lasciato indietro?


Ti ho mandato dei mex pvt


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2013)

teq libera spazio mp


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

Ufficiale:

Cuadrado, klose, floccari e denis a darren

Pjanic, gomez, leto e Borriello a me


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ufficiale:
> 
> Cuadrado, klose, floccari e denis a darren
> 
> Pjanic, gomez, leto e Borriello a me


Confermo.


----------



## iceman. (13 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me live ci ha perso un po', comunque darren che ha ancora montolivo e florenzi , ROTFL.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Valero e leto per montolivo callejon


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2013)

Dichiaro il mercato ufficialmente chiuso fino a gennaio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dichiaro il mercato ufficialmente chiuso fino a gennaio.



A Gennaio ci presenteremo con i fucili.


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

THamsik in panca, ma come si fa?? La mia star


----------



## Ale (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> THamsik in panca, ma come si fa?? La mia star



ahahahaha


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> THamsik in panca, ma come si fa?? La mia star


Adesso chi schiererai?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> THamsik in panca, ma come si fa?? La mia star



Sei spacciato.


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Quasi mezzo budget per averlo....beh speriamo in montolivo


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quasi mezzo budget per averlo....beh speriamo in montolivo



anche io ho hernanes fuori eh


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> THamsik in panca, ma come si fa?? La mia star



Se avessi accettato la proposta....


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se avessi accettato la proposta....



Vidal andava bene, era klose il dubbio, non tanto sulla qualità (anche se non mi è mai piaciuto ) ma sulle sue condizioni.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Eh beh, mi davi callejon, mica Maradona


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Callejon este un campèon...


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Callejon este un campèon...



io ho paura di callejon, sto tremando


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] giallo per lichsteneier gialloooooooooooooooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] giallo per lichsteneier gialloooooooooooooooo


La barca inizia ad affondare


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La barca inizia ad affondare



ricordo solo ad [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] i tre giocatori che ha sosituito conte, prima licsteiner poi vucinic e infine pirlo, sbaglio o questi tre ce li ha lui, ops


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Nessun problema" cit

Darren, tutto ok?


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Dai che troll sto benitez, pure callejon in panca...


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> dai che troll sto benitez, pure callejon in panca...



ahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Ale (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai che troll sto benitez, pure callejon in panca...



i primi rimpianti di mercato..


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

speriamo si spacchi mertens o insigne


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> speriamo si spacchi mertens o insigne



Io te l'avevo offerto il primo mi pare, ma te ci hai sputato sopra..


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

ma vabbe' gioca solo oggi....tutti fuori per il borussia, ma mettesse l'artiglieria pesante ..


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

See credici. Stasera fa il fenomeno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2013)

Ma voi sulla base di cosa avete stabilito i titolari del Napoli? Mertens, Insigne e Callejon si sapeva che si sarebbero alternati...


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Ma infatti io l'ho sempre saputo, è da quando ho preso mertens che cerco di prendere anche callejon. Ice invece pensava che fosse titolare fisso evidentemente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2013)

Callejon, intanto, un altro goal.


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

No vabbè superdinho è uno sculato , muntari che fa un gol stupidissimo e balotelli che segna su rigore al 95'....a me ha fatto gol solo callejon....bah...poi gol di d'ambrosio panchinaro e montolivo titolare che si fa male....ti è andata bene superdì


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Pandev come ha giocato?


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Non ci credo dai, domani mi gioca luci titolare, rotfl, florenzi panchinaro. Ma ditemi una cosa, la media della squadra fa punteggio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non ci credo dai, domani mi gioca luci titolare, rotfl, florenzi panchinaro. Ma ditemi una cosa, la media della squadra fa punteggio?



muntariii e baloooo


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> muntariii e baloooo



Tieni conto che Abbiati ha subito 2 gol, ergo - 2, poi non ricordo se muntari è stato ammonito, glik sicuro, se l'avevi titolare scala altri 0,5


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Ice che perde contro superdinho mi fa godere mucho


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Maggio non ha giocato


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tieni conto che Abbiati ha subito 2 gol, ergo - 2, poi non ricordo se muntari è stato ammonito, glik sicuro, se l'avevi titolare scala altri 0,5



ma godo di più per il tuo d'ambrosio in panchina


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma godo di più per il tuo d'ambrosio in panchina



Hai un C. pazzesco


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai un C. pazzesco


Parla quello che ha contro icardi


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Parla quello che ha contro icardi



Ti ha segnato vidal ed in oltre io giocherò in 10, Maggio non ha giocato, in panca ho pasqual che non giocherà salvo miracolo e heaureatux che improvvisamente si è infortunato -.-


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2013)

Pasqual gioca


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Pasqual gioca


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Ma poi su tutti muntari, ahahhahahahah che gol di menta...
ma il modificatore della difesa devono prendere tutti 6, o la media della difesa deve essere 6?


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma poi su tutti muntari, ahahhahahahah che gol di menta...
> ma il modificatore della difesa devono prendere tutti 6, o la media della difesa deve essere 6?



la media e viene compreso anche il portiere..


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

Tanto ho perso lo stesso, il gol su rigore vale 3? Altrimenti avrei qualche misera speranza..se maicon e benatia fanno i fenomeni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tanto ho perso lo stesso, il gol su rigore vale 3? Altrimenti avrei qualche misera speranza..se maicon e benatia fanno i fenomeni.



si vale 3..va beh non è detto se marchetti non prende gol siamo quasi pari, a me robinho ha giocato male pure, da te secondo me lichsteiner prenderà un voto basso e forse vucinin un 5.5, callejon ti prenderà 7 più 3


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

Beh vallo a pensare che d'ambrosio faceva gol rotfl


----------



## Ale (15 Settembre 2013)

l'armata invincibile che perde gia all'esordio? Roftl


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2013)

Cuadrado si è fatto male alla spalla.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'armata invincibile che perde gia all'esordio? Roftl




Eh ora esonero allegri e chiamo Conte


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

ciao ciao gomez


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ciao ciao gomez



R.I.P. [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (15 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> R.I.P. [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]



Spiace


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ciao ciao gomez


Godo, questo è perchè non me lo volevate cedere e questa è la lezione


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)

Intanto ciao ciao darren


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

no dai pure lulic, rotfl....


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Settembre 2013)

Di Natale e Diamanti mi tengono in corsa


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Intanto ciao ciao darren



Ho perso la battaglia, ma non la guerra.  Gomez fuori 3 mesi


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2013)

Un mese e mezzo dicono


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Settembre 2013)

2/3 mesi


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> no dai pure lulic, rotfl....



lulic è un campione, siete voi che non capite nulla..


----------



## Jaqen (15 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Di Natale e Diamanti mi tengono in corsa



Ho segnato con Candreva e con Martinho però eh...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2013)

Paulinho in panchina  speriamo di vincere uguale contro Fabri


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ho segnato con Candreva e con Martinho però eh...


Appunto per questo resto ancora in corsa 


Dimenticavo Lodi


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] e domani ti purgherà anche amauri


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Paulinho in panchina  speriamo di vincere uguale contro Fabri


eheheh, secondo me finisce pari, a meno che marchionni non faccia partitone con gol.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Appunto per questo resto ancora in corsa
> 
> 
> Dimenticavo Lodi



Però io gioco in casa, (mi pare)... saremo la come punteggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] a meno che amauri non segna stasera e prende un voto da 10 a salire, pareggiamo 1-1 mi sa


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2013)

nah non penso, lulic muntari e balotelli a me solo callejon anche se mi restano maicon benatia e florenzi


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2013)

quanto mi piace florenzis


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Però io gioco in casa, (mi pare)... saremo la come punteggio.


Speriamo che Totti mi abbia regalato la vittoria


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] dovrei vincere con un sudato 0-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> quanto mi piace florenzis



hai vinto tu


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2013)

lo spero ma non credo, finira' tipo 1 a 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> lo spero ma non credo, finira' tipo 1 a 1



hai fatto 50 punti con 8 giocatori, se fai 22 punti tra maicon benatia e florenzi vinci 2 a 1, ti basta tipo florenzi 1o e maicon benATIA 6


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2013)

florenzi 10? rotfl...tra quei tre faro' 19/20


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> florenzi 10? rotfl...tra quei tre faro' 19/20



hanno fatto 22 esatti florenzi 9.5 banatia 6.5 e maicon 6, gia hai fatto 72 senza contare il modificatore difesa, vinci 2-1


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2013)

la mia armadaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2013)

Iceman in testa alla classifica in solitaria


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Iceman in testa alla classifica in solitaria



ha avuto un c..o spaventoso, ha vinto per colpa della mia difesa, comq io voglio proteestare il 6 a lichsteiner è scandaloso, allora quando gioca bene che voto gli danno, 14??


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2013)

Buon pareggio


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2013)

live convinto di vincere ma che non vince mi fa godere mucho 
Superdi' ricordalo "la mia difesa e' il mio attacco" cit


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> live convinto di vincere ma che non vince mi fa godere mucho
> Superdi' ricordalo "la mia difesa e' il mio attacco" cit



però dai basta che abbiati non prendeva due gol e pareggiavamo, mah assurdo, ho letteralmente dominato questa domenica e ho perso incredibilmente, anche il pareggio ci stava stretto, ha rubato, ladro, l'arbitro a favore,llichsteiner andava espulso e pure 6 gli hanno dato


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2013)

Ma va, che se mettevo campagnaro e d'ambroso finiva 3 a1


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Settembre 2013)

Cioè? Abbiamo pareggiato tutti, eccetto Iceman? LOL. Comunque sono soddisfatto e pensare che ho sbagliato formazione mettendo in panchina Maxi Lopez, al posto di Alexe, diamine.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2013)

sto per fare sucire un proverbio tra i più azzeccati in questo momento degli ultimi 150 anni:

"Gli ultimi saranno i primi"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cioè? Abbiamo pareggiato tutti, eccetto Iceman? LOL. Comunque sono soddisfatto e pensare che ho sbagliato formazione mettendo in panchina Maxi Lopez, al posto di Alexe, diamine.


Ma che sbagliato e sbagliato, avessi messo Paulinho a quest'ora faresti compagnia a Dinho


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma che sbagliato e sbagliato, avessi messo Paulinho a quest'ora faresti compagnia a Dinho


Abbiamo sbagliato entrambi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2013)

Ma secondo voi chi è meglio schierare tra Bianchi e Muriel per la prossima giornata?


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Settembre 2013)

Muriel è da schierare anche contro le big secondo me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Muriel è da schierare anche contro le big secondo me


Lo so, lo so. Muriel è da schierare sempre però c'è Bianchi che secondo me segnerà al 100% domenica. Devo scegliere tre tra Klose, Sau, Bianchi e Muriel.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Settembre 2013)

E' pur vero che Bianchi prima o poi dovrà segnare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' pur vero che Bianchi prima o poi dovrà segnare


Bianchi, checché se ne dica, ha una media di tipo un goal ogni tre partite e già son passate tre partite senza goal e come se non bastasse la prossima è in casa col Torino


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bianchi, checché se ne dica, ha una media di tipo un goal ogni tre partite e già son passate tre partite senza goal e come se non bastasse la prossima è in casa col Torino



preparati a perdere nettamente


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Settembre 2013)

Questa la vinco, ne sono sicuro


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2013)

Terranova 6 mesi fuori, chi ce l'ha?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Terranova 6 mesi fuori, chi ce l'ha?



E dire che non voleva darmelo perché è rigorista 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi chi è meglio schierare tra Bianchi e Muriel per la prossima giornata?



Muriel tutta la vita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E dire che non voleva darmelo perché è rigorista
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



bianchi metti bianchi dai..


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2013)

maicosuelllllllllllllll


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2013)

Vedo che ha segnato Ekdal, godo. E pensare che se Dzemaili fosse stato titolare domani, avrei messo lui al suo posto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ha segnato pure Rigoni e l'ho lasciato in tribuna


----------



## iceman. (21 Settembre 2013)

ma contro chi giocavate?


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma contro chi giocavate?



contro lo splendido


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2013)

In gol Gabbiadini, mi sa che gioco contro Live


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Settembre 2013)

adesso c'è una partita che non mi interessa molto a livello di fantacalcio almeno per me, però potrei fare una cosa per ravvivarla, tifare all'impazzata per paulinho che splendidi ha lasciato fuori in modo da fargli aumentare il rimorso


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Settembre 2013)

Forse doppietta Gabbiadini


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2013)

Taider !!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2013)

Doppio Taider!!


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2013)

Darren, ringraziami...."grazieee signor icemann" "grazieee signor iceman" cit alla crudeli....


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Darren, ringraziami...."grazieee signor icemann" "grazieee signor iceman" cit alla crudeli....


 
"Ieri ridevamo iceman ed io perché dicevamo che siamo due maghi di mercato: il Castrocielo cede Florenzi e fa gol, L'Armada cede Taider e gioca titolare facendo due gol. Con iceman ci facciamo i complimenti da soli: nessuno ce li fa e ce li facciamo da soli".


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Settembre 2013)

Che partitone tra me e Darren


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2013)

Altra sconfitta per [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] che però è nettamente tra i favoriti


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2013)

Certo, altro gol di d'ambrosio , ROTFL. Quasi quasi gioco a 5 dietro..


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2013)

Llorente, LOL

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma se un titolare non gioca subentra il primo della lista di quel ruolo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Llorente, LOL
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ma se un titolare non gioca subentra il primo della lista di quel ruolo?



si


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che partitone tra me e Darren



Ekdal


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ekdal


A te ha segnato pure Taider, dai


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A te ha segnato pure Taider, dai



Taider e Cambiasso


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Taider e Cambiasso


A me Ekdal, Alvarez (con tanto di assist) e quello scarsone di Llorente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Reina, Ljajic e Tevez. Non ti ho distrutto, di più


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Reina, Ljajic e Tevez. Non ti ho distrutto, di più



hai stravinto, mi sono giocato tutto nella partita di stasera


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

Io penso di aver vinto


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

Che culato fabri mamma mia  quando gli ricapiterà di avere ekdal e alvarez in gol...


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che culato fabri mamma mia  quando gli ricapiterà di avere ekdal e alvarez in gol...


Su Ekdal hai ragione, ma Alvarez anche l'anno scorso ha fatto un pò di gol.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Settembre 2013)

Vittoria e primo posto


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2013)

E dai, un altro pareggio... Mi sà che devo cambiare formazione e mettere più centrocampisti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vittoria e primo posto


Salutate la capolista


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Salutate la capolista



Che straccioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che straccioni


Fa freddo a -2


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fa freddo a -2



Tra non molto sarai tu a ritrovarti nella tundra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tra non molto sarai tu a ritrovarti nella tundra


Ti guardo dall'alto


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti guardo dall'alto


Tra non molto esploderà lui....







Ca.... vostri


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

la ribadisco ora, facile parlare quando le cose vanno bene, bisogna avere il coraggio di parlare quadno vanno male, io non solo vincerò il campionato ma lo stravincerò..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tra non molto esploderà lui....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah sì, quella mezza sega di Cristaldo, sì 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la ribadisco ora, facile parlare quando le cose vanno bene, bisogna avere il coraggio di parlare quadno vanno male, io non solo vincerò il campionato ma lo stravincerò..


Immobile e Amauri stanno segnando a raffica eh


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah sì, quella mezza sega di Cristaldo, sì
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



sono attaccanti pesanti, ci mettono un po per entrare in forma, bisogna avereà pazienza, intanto spazio a gente veloce come gervinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono attaccanti pesanti, ci mettono un po per entrare in forma, bisogna avereà pazienza, intanto spazio a gente veloce come gervinho


Un altro fuoriclasse.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Un altro fuoriclasse.



lo so, un campione che mette scompiglio alle difese avversarie, punta lo uomo, lo salta, si fa fare rigore, dribbla tutti scarta anche il portiere e la deposita in rete


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo so, un campione che mette scompiglio alle difese avversarie, punta lo uomo, lo salta, si fa fare rigore, dribbla tutti scarta anche il portiere e la deposita in rete


Dopo averlo taroccato a Fifa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dopo averlo taroccato a Fifa.



giocando contro il computer a difficoltà esordiente..comq a parte gli scherzi la classifica non rispecchia il reale valore, adesso mi hanno squalificato pure balotelli dopo che non ho avuto hernanes nella prima partita, evidentemente diamo fastidio lassu in alto, il palazzo non ci vuole ma noi dobbiamo andare oltre e vincere contro tutto e tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> giocando contro il computer a difficoltà esordiente..comq a parte gli scherzi la classifica non rispecchia il reale valore, adesso mi hanno squalificato pure balotelli dopo che non ho avuto hernanes nella prima partita, evidentemente diamo fastidio lassu in alto, il palazzo non ci vuole ma noi dobbiamo andare oltre e vincere contro tutto e tutti


Non ti preoccupare, Luca era il super favorito e c'ha giusto un punticino, con un attacco che fa faville


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare, Luca era il super favorito e c'ha giusto un punticino, con un attacco che fa faville



qua non si sta parlando di un luka che finirà la stagione con szero tituli di un iceman che finirà la stagione szero tituli di un fabriman che finira la stagione con szero tituli, a me non mi piace prostituzione intellettuale


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> qua non si sta parlando di un luka che finirà la stagione con szero tituli di un iceman che finirà la stagione szero tituli di un *fabriman che finira la stagione con szero tituli*, a me non mi piace prostituzione intellettuale


Ma parla per te che ho pure più punti


----------



## Ale (24 Settembre 2013)

ho macinato alla perfezione [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] , raccoglietelo pure con il cucchiaino


----------



## Ale (24 Settembre 2013)

domani spacco [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e sarà fuga per la vittoria


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ho macinato alla perfezione [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] , raccoglietelo pure con il cucchiaino



????????? Veramente ho perso contro gab\teq 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> domani spacco [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e sarà fuga per la vittoria



Ricorda, chi si loda s'imbroda


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2013)

Ma devo ogni volta inserire la formazione?!


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Cioè dai, passi thereu ma la doppietta di parolo? LOL...

Pazzesco, fabri che vince contro live


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cioè dai, passi thereu ma la doppietta di parolo? LOL...
> 
> Pazzesco, fabri che vince contro live


Basta mi si sia inserita da sola automaticamente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non mi si è inserita. Hai vinto tu a tavolino...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ah no! Che chiulo!!


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

ROtfl, livestrong demolito da fabri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2013)

Fabri sta seminando il panico


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] mi sa che ti ho ripeso, benatia e quaglia ini gol


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] mi sa che ti ho ripeso, benatia e quaglia ini gol



Anche con abate e Livaja?


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Anche con abate e Livaja?



No ma io ho il modificatore difesa "cit


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2013)

E domani Nagatopo gioca


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E domani Nagatopo gioca



Anche Campagnaro  e anche ambrosini visto che florenzi non ha giocato.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Settembre 2013)

Sei sicuro giochi Ambrosini?


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro giochi Ambrosini?



Si, è quasi obbligato a schierarlo. Ilicic è fuori,gomez pure,cuadrado pure...


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] , ti dico solo che ha segnato LUCI


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ha segnato lulic e non l'ho messo, comq gol di hernanes robinho e gervinho ma forse pareggiamo, a te ha segnato denis e cristaldo ma il mio abbiati ha preso 3 gol


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ha segnato lulic e non l'ho messo, comq gol di hernanes robinho e gervinho ma forse pareggiamo, a te ha segnato denis e cristaldo ma il mio abbiati ha preso 3 gol



Domani mi segnano Aquilani e Taider


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Domani mi segnano Aquilani e Taider



aspetta e spera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] , ti dico solo che ha segnato LUCI


Ho visto, ho visto


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

Se stasera arriva un gol dei miei, ho vinto.


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2013)

se non segna uno tra ambrogini e campagnaro ho perso


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2013)

è incredibile che tutti i miei giocatori che n on segnano prendono 4.5, cosi vincere è impossbile magari 5 o 5.5 invece niente subito il 4 pronto, ogni giornata mi segnano sempre minimo 3 giocatori ma cosi non si può andare avanti

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se stasera arriva un gol dei miei, ho vinto.



anche se non arriva ti basta semplicemente che tutti i tuoi giocatori prendano minimo 6 ciascuno


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è incredibile che tutti i miei giocatori che n on segnano prendono 4.5, cosi vincere è impossbile magari 5 o 5.5 invece niente subito il 4 pronto, ogni giornata mi segnano sempre minimo 3 giocatori ma cosi non si può andare avanti
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (26 Settembre 2013)

ciao vorrei iscrivermi


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

DeJongFrimpong ha scritto:


> ciao vorrei iscrivermi



Purtroppo credo che ora non sia più possibile.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2013)

Sfido chiunque a giocare senza 5 difensori, il tuo attaccante di riferimento rotto, l'altro rientrante da un infortunio...

Senza vidal anche...


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sfido chiunque a giocare senza 5 difensori, il tuo attaccante di riferimento rotto, l'altro rientrante da un infortunio...
> 
> Senza vidal anche...


Sfido chiunque a non aver perso ancora una partita con uno degli attacchi più scarsi del campionato


----------



## Livestrong (26 Settembre 2013)

T'è andata di stra **** finora, con ekdal e rigoni la scorsa giornata, poli sta giornata


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> T'è andata di stra **** finora, con ekdal e rigoni la scorsa giornata, poli sta giornata


Rigoni lo tenevo in panchina purtroppo la scorsa giornata, altrimenti l'avrei vinta. E' vero, mi salva parecchio il centrocampo e Poli lo sapevo che quest'anno sarebbe prima o poi stato titolare e avrebbe segnato in qualche partita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2013)

Luca sta facendo fuoco e fiamme.


----------



## DeJongFrimpong (26 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo che ora non sia più possibile.



Ah che peccato, vabbè sarà per un altra volta


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> T'è andata di stra **** finora, con ekdal e rigoni la scorsa giornata, poli sta giornata



Mica solo Poli, anche Ibarbo e Dzemaili 

Vabbè la doppietta di parolo e il gol di ABATE non son da meno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Settembre 2013)

ma pure cambiasso no, quest'anno proprio una sifga clamorosa


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2013)

Jonathan in panca e fa gol, fisso, credo comunque di aver pareggiato 1 a 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

Cambiasso


----------



## iceman. (26 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cambiasso



Grazie signor iceman "cit


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Grazie signor iceman "cit


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Settembre 2013)

Forse pareggio


----------



## Jaqen (27 Settembre 2013)

S


iceman. ha scritto:


> Jonathan in panca e fa gol, fisso, credo comunque di aver pareggiato 1 a 1



Ice, se non ho vinto sto giro non so, è truccato il gioco. Hai fatto 2 gol, io 5


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> S
> 
> Ice, se non ho vinto sto giro non so, è truccato il gioco. Hai fatto 2 gol, io 5


Io ne ho fatti 3 il mio avversario 0, ma anch'io ho questo timore visto che l'altra volta ne avevo fatti sempre 3 ed il mio avversario 2 e l'ho pareggiata.


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> S
> 
> Ice, se non ho vinto sto giro non so, è truccato il gioco. Hai fatto 2 gol, io 5



Ne hai fatti 4, due parolo, uno abate e uno livaja.
Ah no 5 con thereu, allora hai vinto 1 a 0 tipo


----------



## Jaqen (27 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ne hai fatti 4, due parolo, uno abate e uno livaja.



5, Thereou dove lo metti?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2013)

Quando i risultati?


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quando i risultati?



dai lo sanno pure lo scope che hai vinto 2 a 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dai lo sanno pure lo scope che hai vinto 2 a 1



Esulto solo a risultato acquisito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] basta farmi soffrire ancora inutilmente, aggiornaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] basta farmi soffrire ancora inutilmente, aggiornaaa


Credo sia deceduto


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] fai con calma, sigaretta, caffè, che fretta c'è, siamo solo a sabato e sta inziando l'altra giornata di campionato, vai tranquillo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] fai con calma, sigaretta, caffè, che fretta c'è, siamo solo a sabato e sta inziando l'altra giornata di campionato, vai tranquillo



Di questo passo finiremo quando inizierà la prossima olimpiade


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di questo passo finiremo quando inizierà la prossima olimpiade



la formazione l'ha messa, quindi dovrebbe essere vivo, a meno che non sia deceduto subito dopo


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Settembre 2013)

Ma cioè...


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2013)

Robinho 5 che con le altre testate prende 7 e 6.5 mezzo non riesco ad accettarlo, cioè sono 2 voti di differenza, incredibile, certe volte mi danno l'impressione di dare voti senza vedersi la partita


----------



## Ale (29 Settembre 2013)

l'idea di splendidi non è male. calcoliamo i risultati tutti insieme a maggio e vediamo chi ha vinto


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> l'idea di splendidi non è male. calcoliamo i risultati tutti insieme a maggio e vediamo chi ha vinto



si crea maggiore suspence, mi sembra giusto, alla fine vedrai come cambia la classifica quando meno te l'aspetti


----------



## Ale (29 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si crea maggiore suspence, mi sembra giusto, alla fine vedrai come cambia la classifica quando meno te l'aspetti



e scopriremo che ha vinto Fabri


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2013)

Ieri doppio Pandev, Oggi per ora Denis, bene bene.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2013)

Ancora Denis


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Settembre 2013)

Jorginho 

Speriamo in Totti stasera


----------



## Livestrong (29 Settembre 2013)

Comunque la gazzetta non azzecca mai nessuna formazione, vergognoso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2013)

Sono di ritorno da Monaco, pazientate


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono di ritorno da Monaco, pazientate




- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque la gazzetta non azzecca mai nessuna formazione, vergognoso


Io mi affido a sportmediaset, sulle formazioni ci prendono quasi sempre.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2013)

Florenzi l'ha messa 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Benatia l'ha messa


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2013)

Gervinho


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2013)

eh si, era buono solo a fifa taroccato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> eh si, era buono solo a fifa taroccato


Onore ai piedi d'oro di chi gli sta intorno ed onore a Rudi, su Gervinho non c'avrei scommesso neanche un euro.


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2013)

Non fosse per me che l'ho offerto a 1 e nessuno se l'è ******


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Onore ai piedi d'oro di chi gli sta intorno ed onore a Rudi, su Gervinho non c'avrei scommesso neanche un euro.



e onore a me 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Non fosse per me che l'ho offerto a 1 e nessuno se l'è ******



non ci hai creduto fino in fondo


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2013)

Mah almeno questa vorrei vincerla


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Florenzi l'ha messa
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Benatia l'ha messa


Sei in 10 

Totti 2 assist, mi entra Cigarini un assist che si somma al gol di Jorginho 

Dovrei vincere sperando che Ambrosini non faccia gol domani


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Settembre 2013)

Mi sà che questa la perdo, vabbè


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mi sà che questa la perdo, vabbè



e fammene vincere una finalmente, a meno che domani marchionni e tomovic non fanno i fenomeni che fanno 2 gol a testa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e onore a me


Beh, certo, le previsioni della firma si stanno avverando tutte


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, certo, le previsioni della firma si stanno avverando tutte



i giocatori che non sono più nelle mie mani non contano, ma per il resto ti confermo la tua firma


----------



## Jaqen (30 Settembre 2013)

La partita mia e di Splendidi sarà un inutile pareggio, a meno che Parolo o Rosi domani facciano qualcosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La partita mia e di Splendidi sarà un inutile pareggio, a meno che Parolo o Rosi domani facciano qualcosa.


Ohibò, c'hai Candreva e Nainggolan, magari riesci a fare i due goal.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ohibò, c'hai Candreva e Nainggolan, magari riesci a fare i due goal.



Tu hai Ljajic, in più giochi in casa.... C'ho qualche assist, 2, ma niente di che...


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2013)

Vinta anche questa


----------



## Jaqen (1 Ottobre 2013)

O ho vinto io di un soffio o pareggio noioso...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo in classifica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> O ho vinto io di un soffio o pareggio noioso...


Pareggio noioso.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Ottobre 2013)

Vetta solitaria


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

Si vabbè tutta colpa di benitez che lascia il fenomeno sempre in panca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si vabbè tutta colpa di benitez che lascia il fenomeno sempre in panca.


Anche un mio amico sta bestemmiando da settimane per le scelte di _Don Raffae'_


----------



## Livestrong (1 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbè dai, ho fuori SEI difensori per infortunio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, ho fuori SEI difensori per infortunio.



Secondo me qualcuno ti ha tirato una maledizione, ogni volta vedo che hai o gente infortunata o gente che ti segna e sta in panca.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, ho fuori SEI difensori per infortunio.



spettacolo, andiamo a vincereeeee


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Ottobre 2013)

Andremo ad insidiare la vetta a 'sto giro


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Totti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Totti


Oh, alzo le mani. Hai vinto il secondo fantacalcio di MW di fila, per l'anno prossimo mi faccio dare qualche consiglio da te


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Oh, alzo le mani. Hai vinto il secondo fantacalcio di MW di fila, per l'anno prossimo mi faccio dare qualche consiglio da te


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, ho fuori SEI difensori per infortunio.



te l'ho sempre detto che sai molto poco di calcio


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Cassano pareggia la doppietta di Totti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cassano pareggia la doppietta di Totti


Due assiste e un goal, fantantonio


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Due assiste e un goal, fantantonio


Di Natale e Diamanti, torno avanti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Ottobre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Di Natale e Diamanti, torno avanti


Eh oh, vaffan...


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh oh, vaffan...


Jorginho  Spero di averlo messo


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2013)

e vai ciro immobile, questo è solo il primo dei suoi 15 gol stagionali


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2013)

non ho messo muntari


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ho messo muntari


Non segnerà più, avevi pronosticato 3 gol per lui mi pare 

Io ho messo Jorginho  Altra vittoria!!


----------



## gabuz (8 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] riusciremo ad avere i risultati prima della prossima giornata?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Ottobre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] riusciremo ad avere i risultati prima della prossima giornata?


Diavolo, se non me l'aveste ricordato!


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Ottobre 2013)

Altra sconfitta, sto diventando l'allegri del Fantacalcio eppure gioco senza trequartista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Ottobre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non segnerà più, avevi pronosticato 3 gol per lui mi pare
> 
> Io ho messo Jorginho  Altra vittoria!!


Ha beccato i 3 goal di Muntari


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Ottobre 2013)

4-2


----------



## Ale (8 Ottobre 2013)

ho ribattezzato l'armata invincibile in armata battibile. Sono un mito


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2013)

ma dai, ma che voti danno? iturbe 8? ...mamma mia ...che truccato sto fanta


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Ottobre 2013)

Forse vinco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2013)

E vabbè dai, in ogni giornata c'è qualcuno col giocatore bomber...


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E vabbè dai, in ogni giornata c'è qualcuno col giocatore bomber...



capirai, avevo contro palacio gilardino e pinilla, non c'è nemmeno bisogno che controlli il risultato


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Ottobre 2013)

Vittoria


----------



## Jaqen (22 Ottobre 2013)

Per fortuna ho vinto...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Faccio un annuncio: 
Se perdiamo anche questa settimana cambierò il nome della squadra da "Fc Mirovescio" a "Banda di Scarsoni"


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Faccio un annuncio:
> Se perdiamo anche questa settimana cambierò il nome della squadra da "Fc Mirovescio" a "Banda di Scarsoni"


Forse ti è andata bene che non c'è Martinho in campo... anche se Parolo 2 gol, e tu mi pare ne abbia fatti 0.
E stasera mi gioca Candreva


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Forse ti è andata bene che non c'è Martinho in campo... anche se Parolo 2 gol, e tu mi pare ne abbia fatti 0.
> E stasera mi gioca Candreva



mi ha segnato cesar del chievo e stasera mi gioca hernanes ma perdo sicuro, parolo ha pure fatto l'assist


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi ha segnato cesar del chievo e stasera mi gioca hernanes ma perdo sicuro, parolo ha pure fatto l'assist



Parolo
Parolo
Candreva


Vinco Facile


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Parolo
> Parolo
> Candreva
> 
> ...



inizio a cambiare il nome della mia squadra


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> inizio a cambiare il nome della mia squadra



Hernanes manco entrato


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Ottobre 2013)

Perso


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Hernanes manco entrato



maicosuel è entrato muntari no, se zielinski non è entrato gioco pure in 10 ma tanto perdevo lo stesso, meglio cosi, ho gia cambiato il nome della squadra, voglio dare uno scossone a tutto l'ambiente


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ma F.Anderson 5,5???? Ma chi diavolo li fa i voti?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> maicosuel è entrato muntari no, se zielinski non è entrato gioco pure in 10 ma tanto perdevo lo stesso, meglio cosi, ho gia cambiato il nome della squadra, voglio dare uno scossone a tutto l'ambiente



Maicosuel s.v.


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Ottobre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Perso


Pareggiato 0-0, meno male


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Ottobre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Pareggiato 0-0, meno male


??? Ma dove hai visto il risultato?


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma F.Anderson 5,5???? Ma chi diavolo li fa i voti?



ho visto la partita, era da 6 e mezzo o 7, ha giocato bene


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho visto la partita, era da 6 e mezzo o 7, ha giocato bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2013)

Tevez e Cassano in panchina, sono tipo un genio


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Maicosuel s.v.



vinci 2-0 credo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tevez e Cassano in panchina, sono tipo un genio



mettere tevez in panchina in juve genoa è qualcosa di inspiegabile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mettere tevez in panchina in juve genoa è qualcosa di inspiegabile


Sono troppo avanti


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2013)

comunque credo di possedere una sifga incredibile che non ha eguali nel mondo, ho distrutto giocatori come balotelli e hernanes che quest'anno stanno facendo schifo, abbiati fa partite oscene a ripetiazione e si è pure infortunato, muntari quando lo metto fa schifo o non gioca quando non lo metto fa doppietta come contro la juve, gioco contro un avversario a caso e accadono cose incredibile cioè a me mi segna contro gente come cristaldo, parolo fa doppietta, non gioca brkic e rafael mi prende 4 gol, tra l'altro la prima volta che lo faccio giocare in tutto il campionato e 4 gol non li aveva presi mai


----------



## Ale (28 Ottobre 2013)

la strategia di schierare la difesa a 4 per avere il bonus della difesa è stata perfetta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ancora pareggio, uffa...


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> ??? Ma dove hai visto il risultato?


Abbiamo fatto meno di 66 tutti e due


----------



## Jaqen (29 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> comunque credo di possedere una sifga incredibile che non ha eguali nel mondo, ho distrutto giocatori come balotelli e hernanes che quest'anno stanno facendo schifo, abbiati fa partite oscene a ripetiazione e si è pure infortunato, muntari quando lo metto fa schifo o non gioca quando non lo metto fa doppietta come contro la juve, gioco contro un avversario a caso e accadono cose incredibile cioè a me mi segna contro gente come cristaldo, parolo fa doppietta, non gioca brkic e rafael mi prende 4 gol, tra l'altro la prima volta che lo faccio giocare in tutto il campionato e 4 gol non li aveva presi mai



Parolo sta già segnando da qualche tempo.

Ti avevamo detto tutti che avere solo due giocatori forti ti avrebbe fatto perdere... tu non ci hai mai creduto: colpa tua


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Ottobre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Parolo sta già segnando da qualche tempo.
> 
> Ti avevamo detto tutti che avere solo due giocatori forti ti avrebbe fatto perdere... tu non ci hai mai creduto: colpa tua



forti?? non giocano praticamente mai, sono più forti kurtic e immobile per dire che loro due


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Forza un po' !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Forza un po' !


Raga, prima delle 14:00 del giorno dopo i risultati non arriveranno perché la redazione di Milano ci mette tempo a caricare gli assist.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Novembre 2013)

Incredibile ho perso e non ho pareggiato.

Gombloddo.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Novembre 2013)

Vittoria


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Novembre 2013)

Prima sconfitta


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Novembre 2013)

I risultati?


----------



## Ale (7 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] , risultati pur favor


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Novembre 2013)

Sono secondo


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Novembre 2013)

Si è sbloccato Maxi Lopez (finalmente)


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Novembre 2013)

Altra sconfitta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Ho Berardi e non ho usufruito neanche di un suo goal


----------



## Jaqen (10 Novembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Altra sconfitta



Penso proprio di si. E avevo Conti in panca.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Novembre 2013)

Vittoria finalmente, grande Llorente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Novembre 2013)

vincerò il campionato e la rimonta inzierà da questa settimana, ricordatevelo tutti


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Novembre 2013)

Altra vittoria


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Dicembre 2013)

se avessi tanti ciri immobili le vincerei tutte


----------



## Ale (4 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ,deliziaci con i risultati please


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Dicembre 2013)

Quando lo Splendido decide di fare la formazione stoppa la capolista a mani basse, adesso iniziamo la rimonta


----------



## Ale (4 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quando lo Splendido decide di fare la formazione stoppa la capolista a mani basse, adesso iniziamo la rimonta



abbiamo il silvio del fantacalcio di mw


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Dicembre 2013)

Terza vittoria di fila


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2013)

Omalleu simpallau segna sempre Marco Sau!


----------



## Ale (9 Dicembre 2013)

carpi domina


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2013)

risaliamo la classifica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> risaliamo la classifica


"kone ne fa 8(4) hernanes 15(1) balotelli 35(6) amauri 15(0) immobile 15(4) pandev 10(6) robinho 10(2) muntari 3(3) ziegler 2(0) mexes 2(1) nene 5(1) kurtic 4(0) maicosuel 6(1) zielinski 2(0) dzemaili 4(2) conta conta, ho gia vinto"
Non sta andando male


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> "kone ne fa 8(4) hernanes 15(1) balotelli 35(6) amauri 15(0) immobile 15(4) pandev 10(6) robinho 10(2) muntari 3(3) ziegler 2(0) mexes 2(1) nene 5(1) kurtic 4(0) maicosuel 6(1) zielinski 2(0) dzemaili 4(2) conta conta, ho gia vinto"
> Non sta andando male



abbiamo appena cominciato, un po di pazienza 

p.s. immobile ne ha fatti 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> abbiamo appena cominciato, un po di pazienza
> 
> p.s. immobile ne ha fatti 5


Amauri, Balo e Immobile non si fermano più


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Amauri, Balo e Immobile non si fermano più



lo vuoi amauri?? ne farà 15 solo nel girone di ritorno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo vuoi amauri?? ne farà 15 solo nel girone di ritorno


Certo, Amauri per Centurion.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo, Amauri per Centurion.



facciamo marco sau e ringrazia che non ti sto chiedendo tevez


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2013)

comunque camillo glik mi sta regalando grasse soddisfazioni, l'unico degno della maglia, il nostro capitano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> facciamo marco sau e ringrazia che non ti sto chiedendo tevez


Omalleu simpallau sembra Messi e invece è Sau.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Cioè superdinho ha vinto due volte e solo contro di me...


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cioè superdinho ha vinto due volte e solo contro di me...



sono la tua bestia nera, che ci posso contro gli altri balotelli sbaglia i rigori, contro di te fa doppietta


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2013)

ci tengo solamente a dire che questa è solamente la prima di una lunga serie


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

Pareggino immeritato contro il mio splendidi


----------



## Ale (11 Dicembre 2013)

non vedo l'ora che riapra il mercato


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora che riapra il mercato


Già posso anticipare che ho Llorente in vendita


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Già posso anticipare che ho Llorente in vendita



ti do amauri


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ti do amauri


Per alexe si potrebbe fare, oppure ibarbo che ha fatto due gol in più


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Per alexe si potrebbe fare, oppure ibarbo che ha fatto due gol in più



per ibarbo ci penserei avendo in rosa anche nene, vedremo


----------



## Ale (11 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Già posso anticipare che ho Llorente in vendita



ti do iturbe


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Già posso anticipare che ho Llorente in vendita



Ti do Niang


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Già posso anticipare che ho Llorente in vendita



Interessante


----------



## Jaqen (15 Dicembre 2013)

Per lo meno, Bergessio è tornato!!!


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2013)

Urge comprare Honda a gennaio, e magari mi compro anche Rami.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ti do iturbe



Io gli do MATRI


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pareggino immeritato contro il mio splendidi


Ma se ho fatto più punti di te


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sono in vendita tutti i miei giocatori tranne Tevez e Cassano, offerte?


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2013)

Matri, cedo solo lui, voglio qualcosa di grosso in cambio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Matri, cedo solo lui, voglio qualcosa di grosso in cambio


Berardi per Hamsik


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono in vendita tutti i miei giocatori tranne Tevez e Cassano, offerte?



amauri per sau??


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono in vendita tutti i miei giocatori tranne Tevez e Cassano, offerte?



Taider e Eder per Ljajijc e Zaza


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> amauri per sau??



Non doveva fare 15 gol Amauri?


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non doveva fare 15 gol Amauri?



c'è tutto il girone di ritorno, di solito le ultime 10-12 giornate si scatena, basta che ti riguardi il campionato dell'anno scorso


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> c'è tutto il girone di ritorno, di solito le ultime 10-12 giornate si scatena, basta che ti riguardi il campionato dell'anno scorso



Amauri per Floccari allora


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Amauri per Floccari allora



floccari non gioca mai, pure quello perea gli ha fregato il posto


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> floccari non gioca mai, pure quello perea gli ha fregato il posto


Perché Amauri


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché Amauri



amauri anche quando va in panchina è sempre la prima scelta, è al centro del progetto


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> amauri anche quando va in panchina è sempre la prima scelta, è al centro del progetto



Si il progetto del ponte sullo stretto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Io offro Ibarbo per Amauri e se non è affare questo


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io offro Ibarbo per Amauri e se non è affare questo



per me possiamo farlo questo, prendo impegno con te, facciamo la ricevuta??


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Matri, cedo solo lui, voglio qualcosa di grosso in cambio


Maxi Lopez. Il tutto se accetti anche lo scambio Marchionni-Lulic.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me possiamo farlo questo, prendo impegno con te, facciamo la ricevuta??


Si, accordo fatto. Basta che mantieni la parola


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si, accordo fatto. Basta che mantieni la parola



perfetto, per ora è tuo non faccio trattative con nessuno per amauri, è bloccato per te


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Taider e Eder per Ljajijc e Zaza


Sei serio?


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sei serio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Berardi per Cuardado.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Berardi per Cuardado.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Scherzi? Un giocatore che ha segnato 7 goal a differenza di Cuadrado che non la struscia manco per sbaglio e che ha anche la media più alta del colombiano. Ma dove vivete...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Un giocatore che ha segnato 7 goal a differenza di Cuadrado che non la struscia manco per sbaglio e che ha anche la media più alta del colombiano. Ma dove vivete...



Intanto io sono quarto, tu sei ad eoni da me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Intanto io sono quarto, tu sei ad eoni da me


Ma stiamo parlando del valore del singolo giocatore, un altro discorso è la squadra. Correggo il tiro: Berardi e Ljajic per Cambiasso e Cuadrado, se dici di no non capisci un azzo proprio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo parlando del valore del singolo giocatore, un altro discorso è la squadra. Correggo il tiro: Berardi e Ljajic per Cambiasso e Cuadrado, se dici di no non capisci un azzo proprio.



Dov'è la fregatura?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dov'è la fregatura?


Da nessuna parte, io voglio un paio di centrocampisti decenti dato che è indecente il mio centrocampo


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da nessuna parte, io voglio un paio di centrocampisti decenti dato che è indecente il mio centrocampo



Ci penserò.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2013)

Mi devo salvare dopo aver fatto un mercato fallimentare 

De Rossi-Paulinho-Maietta per Hamsik-Lichtsteiner e uno tra Matri-Vucinic-Quagliarella.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi devo salvare dopo aver fatto un mercato fallimentare
> 
> De Rossi-Paulinho-Maietta per Hamsik-Lichtsteiner e uno tra Matri-Vucinic-Quagliarella.



Povero ice


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mi devo salvare dopo aver fatto un mercato fallimentare
> 
> De Rossi-Paulinho-Maietta per Hamsik-Lichtsteiner e uno tra Matri-Vucinic-Quagliarella.


Bah... con la squadra di melma che hai dovresti metterti a 90 per avere qualche mio giocatore decente, accetto l'offerta soltanto se sostituisci Ledesma a De Rossi.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bah... con la squadra di melma che hai dovresti metterti a 90 per avere qualche mio giocatore decente, accetto l'offerta soltanto se sostituisci Ledesma a De Rossi.



Certo, il mio pisello pure? 

Dai oh, onestamente non pensavo di andare così male, non pensavo che Montolivo e Mitra facessero schifo, Marchisio cestinato e Hamsik rotto per 1 mese e mezzo. 
L'anno prossimo ho in mente nuove tattiche


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo, il mio pisello pure?
> 
> Dai oh, onestamente non pensavo di andare così male, non pensavo che Montolivo e* Mitra facessero schifo*, Marchisio cestinato e Hamsik rotto per 1 mese e mezzo.
> L'anno prossimo ho in mente nuove tattiche


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Dicembre 2013)

non dico che vincerò ma arriverò tra i primi 3 sicuro


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non dico che vincerò ma arriverò tra i primi 3 sicuro


----------



## Ale (18 Dicembre 2013)

oddio, dopo tutte ste giornate di campionato, ancora si sentono gli stessi discorsi di ferragosto dove certi giocatori avrebbero segnato caterve di gol e che quindi avevano un valore spropositato


----------



## Jaqen (18 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se ho fatto più punti di te



Infatti, il mio è senza merito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Infatti, il mio è senza merito


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Dicembre 2013)

inutile dire che la classifica non rispecchia il reale valore delle squadre


----------



## gabuz (20 Dicembre 2013)

'A bbbeeellllliiiiiiiii ( [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ) scambi a parte, quando si parte con l'asta di riparazione che comprenda anche gli svincolati? Da subito o da adesso?


----------



## Livestrong (20 Dicembre 2013)

Gennaio


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> 'A bbbeeellllliiiiiiiii ( [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] ) scambi a parte, quando si parte con l'asta di riparazione che comprenda anche gli svincolati? Da subito o da adesso?



Vuoi subito iniziare a prendere Honda?


----------



## gabuz (21 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vuoi subito iniziare a prendere Honda?



Esatto!


----------



## Ale (22 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> inutile dire che la classifica non rispecchia il reale valore delle squadre



sono daccordo, fatta eccezione del primo posto, la classifica è palesemente bugiarda


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non dico che vincerò ma arriverò tra i primi 3 sicuro


Allora io vinco il campionato


----------



## Ale (22 Dicembre 2013)

Il Carpi e' di un altra categoria


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ripeto, solo per pochi giorni MATRI è in VENDITA.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ripeto, solo per pochi giorni MATRI è in VENDITA.



Immagino che si scatenerà un asta


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allora io vinco il campionato



Amico, Klose per Llorente.


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ripeto, solo per pochi giorni MATRI è in VENDITA.



lo scambi solo per uno tra higuain e gomez?


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2013)

Se ci aggiungi un bel centrocampista se ne può parlare.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Amico, Klose per Llorente.


No potrei darti per Klose, Ibarbo però.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ripeto, solo per pochi giorni MATRI è in VENDITA.


Alexe o Maxi Lopez per Matri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No potrei darti per Klose, Ibarbo però.



No.


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION], Boss puoi deliziarci con i risultati di quest'ultima giornata?


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2013)

potremmo riaprire la megachat su fb per il mercato, visto che ci siamo, no?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ma chi gliel'ha fatti prendere a questo Higuaìn e Rossi? Mah...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] concludiamo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> potremmo riaprire la megachat su fb per il mercato, visto che ci siamo, no?



Potrebbe essere una buona idea


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] concludiamo?



C'è tempo fino al 31 Gennaio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è tempo fino al 31 Gennaio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2013)

I miei giocatori sono tutti in vendita tranne Tevez e Cassano, fate offerte


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma chi gliel'ha fatti prendere a questo Higuaìn e Rossi? Mah...


li ho presi da solo soletto, all'asta


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2013)

quando si possono dichiarare i giocatori in rosa che si intende svincolare?


----------



## Jaqen (23 Dicembre 2013)

Niang è svincolato obbligatorio... Recupero qualcosa oppure no?


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Niang è svincolato obbligatorio... Recupero qualcosa oppure no?



io perdo guarin.. ma porc.. speriamo di si


----------



## Jaqen (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> io perdo guarin.. ma porc.. speriamo di si



Chiedo, anche se non mi sembra giusto... Perché è come svincolare un proprio giocatore normalmente... Penso io! Perché io devo comprare un giocatore in particolare


----------



## Ale (23 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Chiedo, anche se non mi sembra giusto... Perché è come svincolare un proprio giocatore normalmente... Penso io! Perché io devo comprare un giocatore in particolare



eh, pure io


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] allora? È una proposta allettante


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] allora? È una proposta allettante


Per ora rifiuto caro Splendidi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per ora rifiuto caro Splendidi


Tu sei uno dei cancri del fanta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Berardi per Hamsik.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu sei uno dei cancri del fanta.



Buon Natale anche a te


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Buon Natale anche a te


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Berardi per Hamsik.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Poli, Marchionni o Rigoni per Hamsik.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Buon Natale anche a te


Gente che rifiuta a prescindere, arrogante e superba. Puah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] hai la casella piena


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Ma facepalm dove, un giocatore che ha fatto 7 goal, 2 assist e ha una media del 6 e 42... ma vi basate sul nome o lo guardate il campionato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Candreva, Parolo e Pereyra per Berardi e Ljajic.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] hai la casella piena



adesso è liberA


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Scambio in attacco Alexe, Belfodil, e Llorente quest'ultimo lo scambio solo per un top top (tipo Rossi, Gomez, Destro ecc.). Centrocampo Marchionni e Poli. Difesa Legrottaglie e Acerbi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Candreva, Parolo e Pereyra per Berardi e Ljajic.


Ricky Alvarez per Ljajic e Maxi Lopez per Berardi.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Scambio in attacco Alexe, Belfodil, e Llorente quest'ultimo lo scambio solo per un top top (tipo Rossi, Gomez, Destro ecc.). Centrocampo Marchionni e Poli. Difesa Legrottaglie e Acerbi.



KRSTICIC per poli ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gente che rifiuta a prescindere, arrogante e superba. Puah.



Berardi non continuera a segnare molto secondo me, Ljajic gioca poco per ora. L'affare è interessante ma non mi convince del tutto. Non rifiuto a prescindere


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> KRSTICIC per poli ?


In attacco chi hai?


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> In attacco chi hai?



emeghara


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> emeghara


Accetto lo scambio, se per maxi lopez o alexe mi dai emeghara.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Accetto lo scambio, se per maxi lopez o alexe mi dai emeghara.



ok per maxi lopez


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ok per maxi lopez


Affare fatto


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Affare fatto


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

il mercato non poteva non cominciare con uno scambio con il mio amico fabri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ricky Alvarez per Ljajic e Maxi Lopez per Berardi.


Squilibratissimo, voglio qualcosa di meglio per Berardi. Llorente e Alvarez per Ljajic e Berardi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Squilibratissimo, voglio qualcosa di meglio per Berardi. Llorente e Alvarez per Ljajic e Berardi.


MMM potrei accettare, però al posto di Alvarez ti posso dare Marchionni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> MMM potrei accettare, però al posto di Alvarez ti posso dare Marchionni.


Cioè, potresti accettare... però mi sostituisci Alvarez con Marchionni? Ti aggiungo Zaza e che non se ne parli più.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cioè, potresti accettare... però mi sostituisci Alvarez con Marchionni? Ti aggiungo Zaza e che non se ne parli più.



libera posto nella casella di posta


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> MMM potrei accettare, però al posto di Alvarez ti posso dare Marchionni.


 [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]
ilicic o pizzarro per alvarez


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Ljajic, Berardi e Zaza per Alvarez, Llorente e Belfodil.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Ljajic, Berardi e Zaza per Alvarez, Llorente e Belfodil.


Ok al posto di Alvarez uno tra Dzemaili o Rigoni.


----------



## Ale (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok al posto di Alvarez uno tra Dzemaili o Rigoni.



libera la casella di posta fabri, che e' piena


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> libera la casella di posta fabri, che e' piena


Fatto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok al posto di Alvarez uno tra Dzemaili o Rigoni.


No, voglio Alvarez.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Dicembre 2013)

No ma sple non riesco a fare questo scambio! Ti devo dare due attaccanti... E chi ti do?


----------



## Ale (25 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

io ed il mio amico [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] abbiamo fatto due operazioni:

kristic + emeghara a lui 
e Poli e Maxi Lopez a me

e poi Pizzarro e Ilicic a lui
e Alvarez e marchionni a me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No ma sple non riesco a fare questo scambio! Ti devo dare due attaccanti... E chi ti do?


Mi dovresti dare soltanto un attaccante e mi basterebbe un cesserrimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2013)

*Io e [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] ufficializziamo lo scambio Alvarez e Inler per Asamoah e Ljajic*
Tanner impara, questi sono fanta allenatori


----------



## Ale (25 Dicembre 2013)

io ed il mio amico [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] abbiamo fatto questo scambio:

Alvarez e Inler per Ljaic e Asamoah


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> io ed il mio amico [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] abbiamo fatto questo scambio:
> 
> Alvarez e Inler per Ljaic e Asamoah


???????


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> io ed il mio amico [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] abbiamo fatto due operazioni:
> 
> ...


ma prima c'era questo affare qui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> ma prima c'era questo affare qui.


Già fatto tutto.


----------



## Ale (25 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> ma prima c'era questo affare qui.



certo, è tutto ok


----------



## Ale (25 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Già fatto tutto.



libera la casella


----------



## Ale (25 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2013)

Fatto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] voglio Cuadrado, ti offro lo scambio alla pari con Berardi, scambio dal quale, per inciso, ci guadagni tu.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] 2 difensori, a tua scelta, tra D'Ambrosio, Jonathan, Campagnaro, Lichtsteiner, Maicon e Benatia per Berardi e Stendardo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] 2 difensori, a tua scelta, tra D'Ambrosio, Jonathan, Campagnaro, Lichtsteiner, Maicon e Benatia per Berardi e Stendardo.


Legrottaglie o Acerbi per uno tra Jonathan, Maicon o Benatia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] voglio Cuadrado, ti offro lo scambio alla pari con Berardi, scambio dal quale, per inciso, ci guadagni tu.



Se ci guadagno io, perché lo vuoi fare?


----------



## iceman. (25 Dicembre 2013)

Ragazzi non diciamo eresie, Acerbi (che si deve operare), Legrottaglie, Stendardo...

*Mercato stra-chiuso. Siamo a posto così. Irriducibili fino alla fine anche se penultimi.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se ci guadagno io, perché lo vuoi fare?


Sebbene sia migliore di Cuadrado Berardi voglio privarmene ugualmente perché ho bisogno più di un centrocampista che di un attaccante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non diciamo eresie, Acerbi (che si deve operare), Legrottaglie, Stendardo...
> 
> *Mercato stra-chiuso. Siamo a posto così. Irriducibili fino alla fine anche se penultimi.*


Madonna che cancro... tu e Darren. Hai 6 ottimi difensori, di un paio puoi privartene, anche perché ti darei Berardi che darebbe un minimo di qualità a quel cesso di attacco che hai. Berardi e Juan Jesus per due difensori tra i tuoi sei.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Dicembre 2013)

se mi date un centrocampista top o due ottimi centrocampisti potrei dare via hernanes


----------



## iceman. (26 Dicembre 2013)

Marchisio per Hernanes e un tuo cesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Marchisio per Hernanes e un tuo cesso.



ho bisogno di titolari fissi, anche se ha fatto schifo non sono convinto di cedere hernanes acetto solo proposte irrinunciabili, ascolto anche offerte per balotelli


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Dicembre 2013)

chi vuole mexes?? accetto uno scambio alla pari


----------



## Ale (26 Dicembre 2013)

..


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho bisogno di titolari fissi, anche se ha fatto schifo non sono convinto di cedere hernanes acetto solo proposte irrinunciabili, ascolto anche offerte per balotelli



Klose e Cuadrado per Balotelli e Hernanes


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chi vuole mexes?? accetto uno scambio alla pari



mbaye o natali per mexes


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> mbaye o natali per mexes



mbaye non gioca sempre, natali mai nella vita


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Klose e Cuadrado per Balotelli e Hernanes



ci sto pensando seriamente ma balotelli klose non mi convince, per cuadrado hernanes quasi quasi


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho bisogno di titolari fissi, anche se ha fatto schifo non sono convinto di cedere hernanes acetto solo proposte irrinunciabili, ascolto anche offerte per balotelli



Parolo Nainggollan Therou
Cesso medio cesso Balotelli


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Parolo Nainggollan Therou
> Cesso medio cesso Balotelli



ok due buoni centrocampisti ma per farmi cedere balo ce ne vuole, io ancora ci credo, anche perchè peggio di come ha fatto in quetsa metà stagione non può fare


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mbaye non gioca sempre, natali mai nella vita



mbaye le gioca quasi tutte e gioca pure a centrocampo. Mexes piuttosto non le gioca tutte..


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok due buoni centrocampisti ma per farmi cedere balo ce ne vuole, io ancora ci credo, anche perchè peggio di come ha fatto in quetsa metà stagione non può fare



Muriel lo vendo solo per un top, per il resto ho solo due buoni attaccanti


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Muriel lo vendo solo per un top, per il resto ho solo due buoni attaccanti



sta facendo molto meglio iturbe di muriel quest'anno..come pretendi di vendere muriel come top? contano i nomi o i rendimenti? essu


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ci sto pensando seriamente ma balotelli klose non mi convince, per cuadrado hernanes quasi quasi



L'offerta è bloccata con quei nomi, onestamente credo sia piuttosto buona.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Chi mi offre un paio di difensori buoni? Io do in cambio Berardi.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Klose e Cuadrado per Balotelli e Hernanes


Poi rideva delle offerte che gli facevo io


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> sta facendo molto meglio iturbe di muriel quest'anno..come pretendi di vendere muriel come top? contano i nomi o i rendimenti? essu


Qua sopra guardano i nomi


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Poi rideva delle offerte che gli facevo io



Non ho mai riso


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ma si puo' svincolare un giocatore per prenderne un altro svincolato?


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Qua sopra guardano i nomi



L ho notato


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> sta facendo molto meglio iturbe di muriel quest'anno..come pretendi di vendere muriel come top? contano i nomi o i rendimenti? essu



Muriel è forte. Ha solo avuto un bell'infortunio.
Luca dovrebbe vendere Gomez perché ha avuto l'infortunio? Dai.. Non è guardare il nome, è guardare chi è forte


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma si puo' svincolare un giocatore per prenderne un altro svincolato?


 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Muriel è forte. Ha solo avuto un bell'infortunio.
> Luca dovrebbe vendere Gomez perché ha avuto l'infortunio? Dai.. Non è guardare il nome, è guardare chi è forte


Certo, è forte, tuttavia ha giocato molte partite non facendo molto. L'infortunio l'ha avuto alla fine del girone d'andata. Non puoi venderlo chiedendo Tevez in cambio, perché non vale Tevez, perché non è un top.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Per gli svincolati bisogna fare l'asta, i vostri invece li potrete svincolare perdendo tutti i crediti che avete speso per acquistarli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Uno tra Stendardo, Maietta, Dramé e Palombo a tua scelta, più Berardi per Candreva e Nagatomo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] uno tra Ranocchia, Bonucci e Heurtaux, più Cambiasso per Berardi e Maietta.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Uno tra Stendardo, Maietta, Dramé e Palombo a tua scelta, più Berardi per Candreva e Nagatomo.



Dai. Candreva è pronto a rinascere e ci credo. Nagatopo è sempre tra i migliori.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Certo, è forte, tuttavia ha giocato molte partite non facendo molto. L'infortunio l'ha avuto alla fine del girone d'andata. Non puoi venderlo chiedendo Tevez in cambio, perché non vale Tevez, perché non è un top.



Vedremo, da sempre Muriel ha fatto meglio nella seconda parte della stagione, come l'Udinese del resto.


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per gli svincolati bisogna fare l'asta, i vostri invece li potrete svincolare perdendo tutti i crediti che avete speso per acquistarli.


e quando inizierà l'asta?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] uno tra Ranocchia, Bonucci e Heurtaux, più Cambiasso per Berardi e Maietta.



Heurtaux e Cambiasso per Berardi e Maietta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vedremo, da sempre Muriel ha fatto meglio nella seconda parte della stagione, come l'Udinese del resto.


Lo spero, ce l'ho in un altro fanta e ci credo ciecamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai. Candreva è pronto a rinascere e ci credo. Nagatopo è sempre tra i migliori.


Allora Nainggolan e Nagatomo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Heurtaux e Cambiasso per Berardi e Maietta.


Ok dai... dato che ci sono ruoli diversi mi devi dare un attaccante e io ti devo dare un centrocampista. Ti cedo Magnanelli


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'offerta è bloccata con quei nomi, onestamente credo sia piuttosto buona.



è buona sicuramente ma l'impressione è che klose non gioca mai, si infortuna sempre, quest'anno c'è il mondiale e si riposa


----------



## Ale (27 Dicembre 2013)

perche ognuno di noi non scrive l'elenco dei suoi cedibili, quelli per cui non occorre svenarsi


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è buona sicuramente ma l'impressione è che klose non gioca mai, si infortuna sempre, quest'anno c'è il mondiale e si riposa



Si sta riprendendo.


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> perche ognuno di noi non scrive l'elenco dei suoi cedibili, quelli per cui non occorre svenarsi



A me tutti, tanto mi interessa non arrivare ultimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me tutti, tanto mi interessa non arrivare ultimo


Berardi e Maietta per Maicon e Lichtsteiner.


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Va bene che sono in vendita ma non li regalo mica 

Ale mi ha offerto biabiany per lichtcoso e sino ad ora è una delle poche se non l'unica offerta decente che ho ricevuto 

d'ambrosio per berardi e nico lopez per un tuo cessissimo difensore


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me tutti, tanto mi interessa non arrivare ultimo



invece il mio obbiettivo è arrivare nei primi 3


----------



## Ale (28 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Va bene che sono in vendita ma non li regalo mica
> 
> Ale mi ha offerto biabiany per lichtcoso e sino ad ora è una delle poche se non *l'unica* offerta decente che ho ricevuto
> 
> d'ambrosio per berardi e nico lopez per un tuo cessissimo difensore


Allora concludiamo lo scambio ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok dai... dato che ci sono ruoli diversi mi devi dare un attaccante e io ti devo dare un centrocampista. Ti cedo Magnanelli



Heurtaux ---> Maietta

Cambiasso ---> Obiang

Eder ---> Berardi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Heurtaux ---> Maietta
> 
> Cambiasso ---> Obiang
> 
> Eder ---> Berardi


Ok, acetto. Procedo con i cambi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, acetto. Procedo con i cambi?



Attendo un'altra risposta, poi ti darò il via libera.


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Allora concludiamo lo scambio ?



Ma per pareggiare poi? Nico Lopez per un tuo cesso in difesa.


----------



## Ale (28 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma per pareggiare poi? Nico Lopez per un tuo cesso in difesa.



OK ti do uno tra natali e mbaye


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Natali, sto mbaye non so manco chi sia


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, acetto. Procedo con i cambi?



Salta tutto.


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Darren, mi serve Quadrato


----------



## Ale (28 Dicembre 2013)

Io e [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Ci scambiamo luci e luchtsteiner per biabiany e natali


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] montolivo e Marchisio per Hernanes e un tuo cesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Salta tutto.


Lo sapevo... quando dite che dipende da un altro affare salta matematicamente. Cancri voi e i vostri affari paralleli.
Torniamo a prima: Berardi e Maietta per Hertaux e Cambiasso?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Io e [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Ci scambiamo luci e luchtsteiner per biabiany e natali


Poi quando gli offrivo Berardi per Lichtsteiner si lamentava pure... ma che ignorante 'sto Iceman.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Berardi per Benatia, secco.


----------



## Ale (28 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Poi quando gli offrivo Berardi per Lichtsteiner si lamentava pure... ma che ignorante 'sto Iceman.



sono giorni che siamo daccordo per quello scambio ,era tutta scena


----------



## Ale (28 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] per benatia ti offro savic e poli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] Zaza per Savic.


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Benatia non si tocca.


----------



## Ale (28 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Benatia non si tocca.



maicon per savic e poli


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> maicon per savic e poli



d'ambrosio per Poli
e Ambrosini per Savic


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Benatia non si tocca.


ice per callejon chi vorresti?


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

L'unico che mi fa gol?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'unico che mi fa gol?



Hamsik?


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Dovrebbe rientrare presto, dicono 

A me interessa Cuadrado.

Cuadrado per Florenzi


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Superdì libera spazio


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

Dai superdì, non farmi aspettare 10 giorni ora..stupiamo tutti con il bombone di mercato.


----------



## Ale (28 Dicembre 2013)

cuadrado per guarin


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Superdì libera spazio



fatto ma per quell'offerta devi aspettare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Benatia non si tocca.


Berardi-Jonathan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] per benatia ti offro savic e poli


Zaza per Savic.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Berardi per D'Ambrosio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Berardi per D'Ambrosio


Ma stai scherzando o cosa? Berardi oh, 7 goal, 2 assist e la media del 6 e mezzo, ma credi sia un sega? Bah... con voi non si può fare nulla.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Anche D'Ambrosio ha una buona media, poi dove ho detto che è una sega?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Castan per Berardi 
[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Nagatomo per Berardi 
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Bonucci per Berardi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anche D'Ambrosio ha una buona media, poi dove ho detto che è una sega?


Eh ma ti pare equilibrato D'Ambrosio-Berardi? D'Ambrosio ha la media del 6.04, Berardi del 6.44, in più Beradi è un attaccante e segna tanto, D'Ambrosio un difensore...


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Boh, vada per Jonathan allora..poi non ti lamentare che con me non si può trattare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boh, vada per Jonathan allora..poi non ti lamentare che con me non si può trattare


Mi devi dare un attaccante e io un difensore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Juan Jesus per Tomovic


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Juan Jesus per Tomovic


Se accetti lo scambio Maxi Lopez o Alexe per Berardi o un altro attaccante titolare che hai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se accetti lo scambio Maxi Lopez o Alexe per Berardi o un altro attaccante titolare che hai.


Maxi Lopez per Zaza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Ledesma e Gobbi per Glik e Maicosuel.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Dai un cesso per un cesso, nico lopez per?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai un cesso per un cesso, nico lopez per?


Stendardo.


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maxi Lopez per Zaza.



fabri si e' confuso, maxi lopez lo ha dato a me quando gli ho preso Poli


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maxi Lopez per Zaza.


Ok, accetto, ufficializza i due scambi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> fabri si e' confuso, maxi lopez lo ha dato a me quando gli ho preso Poli


Ah si non mi ricordo, quello scambio come è andato a finire?


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ok, accetto, ufficializza i due scambi.



me lo hai dato a me maxi lopez fabri , ti ho dao emeghara


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] allora facciamo Emeghara e Tomovic per Zaza e Juan Jesus?
[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] ufficializzo Berardi e Stendardo per Jonathan e Nico Lopez?


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] allora facciamo Emeghara e Tomovic per Zaza e Juan Jesus?
> [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] ufficializzo Berardi e Stendardo per Jonathan e Nico Lopez?


Ok. Ufficializza.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Cedo Legrottaglie per un difensore titolare.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ufficializza


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cedo Legrottaglie (che è un titolare) per un difensore titolare.


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

*Berardi e Stendardo passano ad Iceman, da me Jonathan e Nico Lopez. A Fabriman passano Juan Jesus e Zaza, da me Tomovic ed Emeghara.*


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

il mercato non dorme mai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ho fatto una rivoluzione


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Posto anche qui, ma se io per es. non voglio più vucinic e questo mi è costato per es.10, io questi 10 li riprendo?
Altra cosa, questi 10 li posso spendere per gente tipo Honda,Rami,etc o solo per giocatori svincolati da altre persone?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Posto anche qui, ma se io per es. non voglio più vucinic e questo mi è costato per es.10, io questi 10 li riprendo?
> Altra cosa, questi 10 li posso spendere per gente tipo Honda,Rami,etc o solo per giocatori svincolati da altre persone?


Chi svincola perde tutti i crediti. Detto questo sia per gli svincolati già in serie A, sia per i nuovi arrivi si farà, poi, un'asta.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ah quindi l'asta la possono fare solo coloro che hanno ancora crediti?


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

adesso iceman ha una vera armada invincibile


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Tutta colpa di Benitez che fa fare panca ad Hamsik.


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ah quindi l'asta la possono fare solo coloro che hanno ancora crediti?



mi pare giusto: chi ha i soldi la fa, i poveri pezzenti no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ah quindi l'asta la possono fare solo coloro che hanno ancora crediti?


No, ne riassegniamo a tutti la metà di quelli iniziali.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Boh non ci sto capendo una sega, vabbè fatemi sapere che offro 125 per Honda


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Nell'asta di settembre avevamo tutti 300? Nell'asta di gennaio avremo la metà, cioè 150, più quelli che abbiamo già. Applicati un po' Iceman, marò.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ah 300 ne avevamo? AAHHAHA pensavo 250, vabbè 150 per Honda, cambia poco la sostanza


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

*In Vendita:*

Heurtaux
Danilo
Roncaglia
Bertolacci
Kone'
Felipe Anderson
Klose
Floccari
Cristaldo

Fatevi avanti.


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

marchionni per felipe anderson


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> marchionni per felipe anderson



No, non gioca mai.


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, non gioca mai.



andersson non gioca mai, marchionni e' titolare al parma


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> andersson non gioca mai, marchionni e' titolare al parma



No


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Konè per Vucinic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *In Vendita:*
> 
> Heurtaux
> Danilo
> ...


Che vuoi per Hertaux, Kone e Klose?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ah 300 ne avevamo? AAHHAHA pensavo 250, vabbè 150 per Honda, cambia poco la sostanza


Mi son confuso, hai ragione, ne avevamo 250. Dunque a gennaio 125.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi son confuso, hai ragione, ne avevamo 250. Dunque a gennaio 125.



Ma non stavo ridendo perché pensavo di avere ragione, pensavo avessi ragione tu, ridevo della mia memoria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che vuoi per Hertaux, Kone e Klose?



Dimmi i tuoi cedibili.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dimmi i tuoi cedibili.


Gobbi, Dramé, Palombo, Maietta, Magnanelli, Centurion, Castro, Ledesma, Obiang, Nico Lopez, Emeghara, Sau/Paulinho.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gobbi, Dramé, Palombo, Maietta, Magnanelli, Centurion, Castro, Ledesma, Obiang, Nico Lopez, Emeghara, Sau/Paulinho.


Kone ---> Obiang

Floccari ---> Paulinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Kone ---> Obiang
> 
> Floccari ---> Paulinho


Ma se ti ho detto Klose.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Floccari per Paulinho non si può sentire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Floccari per Paulinho non si può sentire


Ecco.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Montolivo e Quagliarella per Cuadrado.


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

Asamoah e Iturbe per Cuadrado!


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Cuadrado e Klose per Montolivo e Callejon


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> Asamoah e Iturbe per Cuadrado!



Iturbe è appena uscito dall'incidente, ci metterà molto a riprendersi


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Iturbe è appena uscito dall'incidente, ci metterà molto a riprendersi



ahaha bella questa


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Ledesma e Gobbi per Glik e Maicosuel.



no glik e maicosuel li amo


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no glik e maicosuel li amo



ahuahuuha


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Cacia o Alexe per Iturbe o Berardi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Mercato Chiuso fino a data da destinarsi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no glik e maicosuel li amo


Maronna... ma come si fa a fare affari in questo modo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mercato Chiuso fino a data da destinarsi.


Heurtaux, Kone e Klose per Radu, Obiang e Paulinho.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Heurtaux, Kone e Klose per Radu, Obiang e Paulinho.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


 ma proprio di cuore...


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Heurtaux, Kone e Klose per Radu, Obiang e Paulinho.



terun fai spazio nel casellun


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Dimmi cosa vuoi per Savic


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dimmi cosa vuoi per Savic



voglio che tu mandi muntari e seedorf a casa di darren per fargli un servizietto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> voglio che tu mandi muntari e seedorf a casa di darren per fargli un servizietto


Maronna quanto lo odio Darren...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> voglio che tu mandi muntari e seedorf a casa di darren per fargli un servizietto





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Maronna quanto lo odio Darren...


Vi amo tutti


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

è pure ricchione, forse e' anche interista sec me cosi le ha tutte


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Diarrean ormai è diventato snob


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> è pure ricchione, forse e' anche interista sec me cosi le ha tutte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ma mo' lo cancello dal fanta e ci spartiamo i giocatori, cioè, lo disprezzo troppo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma mo' lo cancello dal fanta e ci spartiamo i giocatori, cioè, lo disprezzo troppo...










Oddio, ho appena riletto la frase di superdinho con i gol....ahahahahahaahah HO GIA VINTO CIT.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren e Superdinho80 bannati a vita dal fanta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Dinho è un altro cancro, GIUSTAMENTE è ultimo quello scarparo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Darren e Superdinho80 bannati a vita dal fanta.



Cuadrado ---> Florenzi

Klose ---> Callejon


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ci sto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] che vuoi per Glik?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ci sto



Forse Ale mi fa un offerta migliore, vediamo.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Oh però quanta indecisione


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Forse Ale mi fa un offerta migliore, vediamo.



Cuadrado ---> Asamoah

El Sharawy---> Cristaldo

Savic ----> Bonucci

Bardi -----> Kelava


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh però quanta indecisione



Saltato tutto con Ale, puoi ufficializzare.


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ufficializza te che non ho voglia


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ufficializza te che non ho voglia



chi vuoi per cuadrado?


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

*UFFICIALE:*

Cuadrado e Klose all'Armada Invincible (iceman.) - Florenzi e Callejon all'FC Castrocielo (Darren Marshall)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> chi vuoi per cuadrado?



Chi offri?
Cuadrdo è pezzo da 90


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Chi offri?
> Cuadrdo è pezzo da 90



asamoah e guarin. proprio perche sei tu eh


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] che vuoi per Glik?



glik è un top player quindi dovrai svenarti


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> glik è un top player quindi dovrai svenarti



mi viene il dubbio se sia una trollata o no


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> mi viene il dubbio se sia una trollata o no



sono serissimo, ha un rendimento pazzesco


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sono serissimo, ha un rendimento pazzesco



siamo messi bene allora


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> siamo messi bene allora



si con lui in difesa mi sento benissimo, si respira un aria pulita


----------



## iceman. (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> asamoah e guarin. proprio perche sei tu eh



Asamoah non mi piace e Guarin è destinato ad andare via.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

Non so che augurare a Dinho... tanto già è ultimo con quella banda di scrausi.


----------



## Ale (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non so che augurare a Dinho... tanto già è ultimo con quella banda di scrausi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Gobbi e Ledesma/Obiang per Emerson e il tuo più scarso centrocampista.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Gobbi e Ledesma/Obiang per Emerson e il tuo più scarso centrocampista.



Libera i messaggi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] facciamo santana-ekdal amauri-ibarbo?


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] facciamo santana-ekdal amauri-ibarbo?


Al posto di Ibarbo vorrei un attaccante più forte, come Balotelli o simili.


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

bye bye supermario [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] 

http://www.milanworld.net/raiola-balotelli-vuole-lasciare-il-milan-gennaio-vt13589-2.html#post363970


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho ti offro Vucinic per Balotelli


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] offro iturbe per balotelli [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Libera i messaggi.


Obiang per Heurtaux.

In b4: ingiustificato facepalm.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Obiang per Heurtaux.
> 
> In b4: ingiustificato facepalm.


Heurtaux ---> ???
Bertolacci ---> Obiang


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Heurtaux ---> Maietta
> Bertolacci ---> Obiang


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .



Un altro invece di Maietta?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un altro invece di Maietta?


Suvvia, Bertolacci è cessissimo.


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ma nessuno vuole Mitra Matri? Boh 18 fantamilioni l'ho pagato.


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno vuole Mitra Matri? Boh 18 fantamilioni l'ho pagato.



Galliani solo 12, vedi? 

ti offro maxi lopez in cambio


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ma forse viene ceduto all'estero, ha detto lui che se ne va..


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Al posto di Ibarbo vorrei un attaccante più forte, come Balotelli o simili.



ma eravamo d'accordo, almeno santana ekdal che dici?


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> bye bye supermario [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/raiola-balotelli-vuole-lasciare-il-milan-gennaio-vt13589-2.html#post363970



rimane, farò causa a raiola


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Chi vuoi per Lulic?


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Chi vuoi per Lulic?



lulic vale un buon centrocampista, ma è titolare fisso, quindi non saprei chi prenderei dei tuoi centrocampisti, almeno con lulic ho la certezza che mi gioca titolare


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2013)

lulic per Bradley?


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno vuole Mitra Matri? Boh 18 fantamilioni l'ho pagato.


Certo ti posso dare Alexe in cambio.


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lulic vale un buon centrocampista, ma è titolare fisso, quindi non saprei chi prenderei dei tuoi centrocampisti, almeno con lulic ho la certezza che mi gioca titolare



asamoah per lulic?


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Certo ti posso dare Alexe in cambio.



E chi è?


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> asamoah per lulic?



va bene dai, ufficializza


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va bene dai, ufficializza



bah, lasciamo stare


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> bah, lasciamo stare



ok, tanto non ero nemmeno covinto, pensavo di farti un favore


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok, tanto non ero nemmeno covinto, pensavo di farti un favore



neanche io sono convinto infatti


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> neanche io sono convinto infatti



di cosa, sei tu che me lo hai proposto, come fai a proporre se non sei convinto??


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> di cosa, sei tu che me lo hai proposto, come fai a proporre se non sei convinto??



colpa di darren


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> colpa di darren



facciamo santana e kurtic per luci e marchionni dai, mi prendo questi tuoi due scarsoni va


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> facciamo santana e kurtic per luci e marchionni dai, mi prendo questi tuoi due scarsoni va



grandi manovre di fine anno


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> grandi manovre di fine anno



grandissime proprio tanto per movimentare un po, potrebbero farti anhce comodo santana con l'infortunio di kucka dovrebbe giocare titolare nell'attacco a 3 di gasperini, kurtic è titolare fisso, le ha giocate praticamente tutte


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2013)

ma che sono sti cessi?

Io ho Montolivo e Marchisio in vendita


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma che sono sti cessi?
> 
> Io ho Montolivo e Marchisio in vendita



ti do kurtic e zielinski


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ma che sono sti cessi?
> 
> Io ho Montolivo e Marchisio in vendita



marchionni o almiron per montolivo


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2013)

pls vabbè che montolivo sta facendo pena però almiron e marchionni fanno ancora più ******


----------



## Ale (30 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> pls vabbè che montolivo sta facendo pena però almiron e marchionni fanno ancora più ******



luci o duncan per montolivo allora


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2013)

Niente da fare, do montolivo e Marchisio per un bel centrocampista allora, 2 x 1.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Dicembre 2013)

Nagatomo Thereu Moscardelli
Radu Berardi Cassano
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]



Pereyra Parolo Moscardelli Thereu
Cesso Cesso Cesso Balotelli

@superdinho


----------



## Jaqen (30 Dicembre 2013)

Venderei anche Candreva. Ma il giocatore è un nazionale, uno che costa


----------



## iceman. (30 Dicembre 2013)

Candreva per Montolivo e Marchisio


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Nagatomo Thereu Moscardelli
> Radu Berardi Cassano
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> ...



mi dispiace ma non ho cessi, ho solo campioni


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> luci o duncan per montolivo allora



facciamo marchionni santana o luci santana??


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Dicembre 2013)

attenzione proposta incredibile: 
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] Balotelli per Higuain


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Castan per Berardi
> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Nagatomo per Berardi
> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Bonucci per Berardi


Rifiuto


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Dicembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Rifiuto



cigarini o lodi per santana


----------



## Ale (31 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> attenzione proposta incredibile:
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] Balotelli per Higuain


Higuain non mi tradisce 

No anche l altro . Non cambia nulla


----------



## Jaqen (31 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Candreva per Montolivo e Marchisio



Interessante ma Montolivo non mi piace


----------



## iceman. (31 Dicembre 2013)

Candreva per Marchisio,Montolivo e Bradley.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Nagatomo Thereu Moscardelli
> Radu Berardi Cassano
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Epico  pegg' 'e Darren, Dinho e Ice messi insieme.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Heurtaux e Bertolacci per Maietta e Obiang, allora? Al posto di Maietta posso mettere Dramé se preferisci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Heurtaux e Bertolacci per Maietta e Obiang, allora? Al posto di Maietta posso mettere Dramé se preferisci.



Con Dramè è perfetto, ufficializza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Dicembre 2013)

*Heurtaux e Bertolacci passano ufficialmente a me mentre Dramé e Obiang vanno a Darren.*


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cigarini o lodi per santana


Lodi finalmente titolare ora a Catania.

Rifiuto


----------



## iceman. (31 Dicembre 2013)

Bradley e Matri per un top player?


----------



## Ale (31 Dicembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Lodi finalmente titolare ora a Catania.
> 
> Rifiuto


Chi cedi dei tuoi ??


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bradley e Matri per un top player?


Potrei darti Ricky Alvarez (che ha fatto un buon numero di gol e assist eh) e Cacia. Migliori offerte non ce ne saranno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Potrei darti Ricky Alvarez (che ha fatto un buon numero di gol e assist eh) e Cacia. Migliori offerte non ce ne saranno.


Ma se è mio Alvarez


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se è mio Alvarez


Ah si me l'ero scordato XD.

Cmq Kristicic e Belfodil per Bradley e Matri.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Dicembre 2013)

Posso svincolare Acerbi???


----------



## Ale (1 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] quando si svincolano i giocatori? perche il 5 gia' si gioca..


----------



## Jaqen (1 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] io ci provo  in ogni caso Nagatomo per Berardi è un no. 7 gol in 12 presenze non sono pochi, ma ha fatto una tripletta mi sembra di ricordare... Quindi non troppo a caso mio.

@iceman io credo in Candreva ma scambiarlo con 3 che sono medi non mi interessa...


----------



## iceman. (1 Gennaio 2014)

Va bene dai, ti offro Matri.


----------



## Ale (1 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] de sciglio per nagatomo


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Chi cedi dei tuoi ??


regini cannavaro astori antonelli
cossu diamanti
di natale giovinco floro flores


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] quando si svincolano i giocatori? perche il 5 gia' si gioca..



.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Va bene dai, ti offro Matri.



Chiudo ogni contatto com te :-D


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Gennaio 2014)

dai che devo svincolare mezza squadra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Gennaio 2014)

Scrivete qua chi volete svincolare e ve li svincolo mano a mano.


----------



## Ale (1 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] io svincolo 

Mbaye
Novaretti
Duncan
MArchionni
almiron
luci


----------



## Jaqen (1 Gennaio 2014)

Svincolo Niang, ma per forza di cose. Quando si può iniziare a fare aste per comprare?


----------



## Ale (1 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Svincolo Niang, ma per forza di cose. Quando si può iniziare a fare aste per comprare?



beh, l'organico restera' di 23 giocatori , presumo che se tu svincoli solo niang, potrai prendere un solo attaccante all'asta.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> beh, l'organico restera' di 23 giocatori , presumo che se tu svincoli solo niang, potrai prendere un solo attaccante all'asta.



Penso anche io... A meno che non ne svincoli altri.

Comunque vendo Martinho per cash.


----------



## Ale (1 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Penso anche io... A meno che non ne svincoli altri.
> 
> Comunque vendo Martinho per cash.



ci daranno 125 fantamilionazzi per l'asta


----------



## Jaqen (1 Gennaio 2014)

Ahhhh, mi ero perso questo passaggio.

Non sono assolutamente d'accordo però.


Comunque @iceman, Martinho per Marchisio


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Gennaio 2014)

svincolo per il momento

ziegler
kurtic 
santana
zielinski


----------



## Jaqen (1 Gennaio 2014)

Sentite, riapriamo la chat?


----------



## Ale (1 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sentite, riapriamo la chat?


si


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Gennaio 2014)

zielinski ti chiedo scusa, ho sempre creduto in te, scusami ma dovevo


----------



## iceman. (1 Gennaio 2014)

Preparateve, sborso 125 per Honda


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Preparateve, sborso 125 per Honda



e prenditelo


----------



## iceman. (1 Gennaio 2014)

Assolutamente si.


----------



## Ale (1 Gennaio 2014)

fate sta chat su, e aggiungetemi


----------



## Jaqen (1 Gennaio 2014)

I 125 milioni per gennaio sono un' assurdità, ormai il gioco lo finisco ma dall'anno prossimo non contate più su di me ;-)


----------



## iceman. (1 Gennaio 2014)

Mr.Peppez Bonaventura per Montolivo, Marchisio


----------



## iceman. (1 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> I 125 milioni per gennaio sono un' assurdità, ormai il gioco lo finisco ma dall'anno prossimo non contate più su di me ;-)



In effetti, nel senso che secondo me il mercato lo dovrebbe fare solo chi ha ancora cash a disposizione.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In effetti, nel senso che secondo me il mercato lo dovrebbe fare solo chi ha ancora cash a disposizione.



Si.
Tu fai bene a provarci per Honda o chi per esso, però dovrebbe essere affare di chi ha ancora soldi a disposizione. Però non importa.. E comunque non parlo di Honda in particolare ma in generale... Tanto che superdinho ha più cash di me..


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Si.
> Tu fai bene a provarci per Honda o chi per esso, però dovrebbe essere affare di chi ha ancora soldi a disposizione. Però non importa.. E comunque non parlo di Honda in particolare ma in generale... Tanto che superdinho ha più cash di me..



infatti dare soldi in più è come rimettere tutti alla pari e non mi sembra giusto, poi boh fate come volete


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2014)

Regolatevi con gli svincolati perché nelle prossime giornate tornerà il campionato, sennò giocate senza gente... vi confermo tutti gli svincolati che avete scritto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2014)

Io pensavo ad altri 125 perché di solito così si usa, se non volete possiamo anche evitare... però chi ha zero non fa mercato?


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2014)

Io sono contrario solo per il fatto che chi, come me, si sia tenuto qualche soldo per il mercato di gennaio apposta.
Sennò sparavo 40 milioni in più per Higuain (per dire) perché sapevo che a Gennaio c'era qualche soldo in più.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2014)

Però, veramente... fate come meglio pensate, è il primo fantacalcio in un forum che faccio.. saprete sicuramente meglio voi di me


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2014)

È che in questo modo sarete in tre o quattro a fare mercato... chiedo anche il parere degli altri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È che in questo modo sarete in tre o quattro a fare mercato... chiedo anche il parere degli altri.


Per me è meglio dare un nuovo budget a tutti anche perché come hai già detto tu sarebbero giusto due tre a fare mercato.


----------



## Ale (2 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per me è meglio dare un nuovo budget a tutti anche perché come hai già detto tu sarebbero giusto due tre a fare mercato.



me lo dai bonucci?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> me lo dai bonucci?



No.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2014)

Io ho risparmiato per fare mercato a gennaio. Sennò li avrei spesi a giugno, avrei comprato a caso qualcuno nelle ultime aste e ciao.
Per me così è troppo facile. Adesso che voglio prendermi Rami magari non posso perché ad altri sono stati dati soldi in più e per prenderlo mi tocca spendere più soldi degli altri...
Veramente, troppo facile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ho risparmiato per fare mercato a gennaio. Sennò li avrei spesi a giugno, avrei comprato a caso qualcuno nelle ultime aste e ciao.
> Per me così è troppo facile. Adesso che voglio prendermi Rami magari non posso perché ad altri sono stati dati soldi in più e per prenderlo mi tocca spendere più soldi degli altri...
> Veramente, troppo facile


Veramente tu i soldi in più continueresti ad averli eh... se uno ha 0 e tu 30, tu avrai 155 e l'altro avrà 125, quindi...


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Veramente tu i soldi in più continueresti ad averli eh... se uno ha 0 e tu 30, tu avrai 155 e l'altro avrà 125, quindi...



Quindi no.

Mettiamo che X abbia 20+125, Y abbia 0+125 e Z abbia 0+125

X offre per giocatore A 10 milioni. Y 125. Allora X va ad offrire 135.. e vince X.
Z offre per giocatore B 11 milioni. X rimane fregato e Z è aiutato perché prende un giocatore con un bonus quando X poteva prendersi sia A che B con i risparmi di giugno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi no.
> 
> Mettiamo che X abbia 20+125, Y abbia 0+125 e Z abbia 0+125
> 
> ...


Ammesso che Tizio punti tutto su uno... io parlo di budget nuovo perché è un nuovo mercato, non mi sembra plausibile fare due mercati diversi con lo stesso budget, anche perché sareste in 4, la maggior parte ha 0 oppure giusto qualche manciata di crediti tipo 4 o 5.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ammesso che Tizio punti tutto su uno... io parlo di budget nuovo perché è un nuovo mercato, non mi sembra plausibile fare due mercati diversi con lo stesso budget, anche perché sareste in 4, la maggior parte ha 0 oppure giusto qualche manciata di crediti tipo 4 o 5.



Ripeto, fate come volete.. Ormai finirò di giocare, ma l'anno prossimo farete senza di me. Chissenefrega mi dite? Amen, interessa a me.

Senza nessun rancore eh

Avvisate qua quando si può iniziare con le aste.


----------



## iceman. (2 Gennaio 2014)

Pure io concordo con jaqen, il mercato lo fanno 3,4 persone si, poi fate come volete, è normale che se poi mi date 125 milioni li offro per qualche giocatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Regolatevi con gli svincolati perché nelle prossime giornate tornerà il campionato, sennò giocate senza gente... vi confermo tutti gli svincolati che avete scritto?



regolatevi in che senso, non dobbiamo sostituirli con altra gente prima che si giochi??


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi no.
> 
> Mettiamo che X abbia 20+125, Y abbia 0+125 e Z abbia 0+125
> 
> ...



hai centrato perfettamente il punto


----------



## gabuz (3 Gennaio 2014)

Concordo con chi si lamenta del bonus extra. Innanzitutto non è un nuovo mercato perché fa parte dello stesso campionato, inoltre il fantacalcio è anche strategia... Sapevamo bene tutti che esiste anche il mercato di gennaio, bisognava essere lungimiranti.
Avete mai letto Esopo? Immagino di si. Pensate alla cicala e alla formica...


----------



## Jaqen (8 Gennaio 2014)

In Vendita il nuovo acquisto belga della Roma


----------



## iceman. (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nainggolan per Montolivo\Marchisio più Quagliarella


----------



## Jaqen (8 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Nainggolan per Montolivo\Marchisio più Quagliarella



No


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2014)

Luca si è ritirato dal web, dunque se non siete contrari metteremo all'asta di gennaio anche tutti i suoi giocatori  a maggior ragione ci sarà bisogno di inserire nuovi crediti, però attendiamo l'esito del sondaggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Luca si è ritirato dal web*, dunque se non siete contrari metteremo all'asta di gennaio anche tutti i suoi giocatori  a maggior ragione ci sarà bisogno di inserire nuovi crediti, però attendiamo l'esito del sondaggio.



Ma seriamente?


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Luca si è ritirato dal web, dunque se non siete contrari metteremo all'asta di gennaio anche tutti i suoi giocatori  a maggior ragione ci sarà bisogno di inserire nuovi crediti, però attendiamo l'esito del sondaggio.



mettiamoli all'asta senza inserire crediti, cosi ce li dividiamo tutti io e [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (10 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Luca si è ritirato dal web, dunque se non siete contrari metteremo all'asta di gennaio anche tutti i suoi giocatori  a maggior ragione ci sarà bisogno di inserire nuovi crediti, però attendiamo l'esito del sondaggio.



magari si puo rimpiazzare , trovando un gestore per la sua squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente?


Non esiste più l'utente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> magari si puo rimpiazzare , trovando un gestore per la sua squadra.


Idea troppo democratica, mi divertirei di più a spartirmi i suoi giocatori


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Gennaio 2014)

e ho ritrovato amauri, il bomber in più


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] buona notte!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Gennaio 2014)

il primo vince qualcosa?


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il primo vince qualcosa?



io spero che vinca l'ultimo


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2014)

Come sempre, il fanta dopo i primi mesi perde appeal e tutti quanti se ne sbattono le pelotas


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Come sempre, il fanta dopo i primi mesi perde appeal e tutti quanti se ne sbattono le pelotas



Io son sempre qua.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Gennaio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Come sempre, il fanta dopo i primi mesi perde appeal e tutti quanti se ne sbattono le pelotas



è vero, cavolo riprendiamo l'entusiasmo di prima, io sono ultimo ma sono comunque a sperare di essere il vincitore, i miei galcticos faranno una remuntada pazzesca


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2014)

Io ho aggiornato la mia rosa per vincere a tavolino


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Gennaio 2014)

Allora per i crediti che cosa si fa? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2014)

Facciamole a fine mercato le aste.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Gennaio 2014)

mi sto riprendendo alla grande, attenzione gente, vi ricordo che nelle ultime due giornate ho giocato contro i primi due in classifica e ho totalizzato 4 punti, la squadra si sta ritrovando e ci darà tante soddisfazione in questa seconda parte di stagione..


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2014)

nonostante la pareggite, sono ancora primo con due punti sulla seconda


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> nonostante la pareggite, sono ancora primo con due punti sulla seconda



ringrazia la tua pareggite, per mezzo punto non ti ho battuto..


----------



## Ale (22 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ringrazia la tua pareggite, per mezzo punto non ti ho battuto..


senza l'autogol di barzagli avresti perso


----------



## Ale (22 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Facciamole a fine mercato le aste.



ehm..non si puo proprio far nulla? avrei certe necessita


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> senza l'autogol di barzagli avresti perso



se avessi messo gervinho al posto di robinho avrei vinto io


----------



## Ale (27 Gennaio 2014)

vediamo se riesco a vincere a sto giro


----------



## Ale (27 Gennaio 2014)

vittoria e +4


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Gennaio 2014)

Terzo posto possibile


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2014)

che bello pareggiare 0 a 0 quando fai schifo e giochi pure con 2 in meno


----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

io e [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] facciamo questo doppio scambio:

Armero e Costant a me
Mbaye e Samuel a lui.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> io e [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] facciamo questo doppio scambio:
> 
> ...



confermo


----------



## Ale (29 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> io e [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] facciamo questo doppio scambio:
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Castro per Conti; Alvarez per Candreva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Inler per Cambiasso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Inler per Pizarro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Alvarez per Cuadrado


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Castro per Marchionni


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Inler per Pizarro


Accetterei se accettassi lo scambio Juan Jesus o Yepes per Hertaux.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Castro per Marchionni



castro gioca titolare nel catanio??


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Inler per Cambiasso



Inler per Taider?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> castro gioca titolare nel catanio??


Sì


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Accetterei se accettassi lo scambio Juan Jesus o Yepes per Hertaux.


Ok, Yepes e Pizarro per Inler e Heurtaux. Ufficializzo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inler per Taider?


Giammai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giammai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Ma è una sega e poi non è manco titolare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma è una sega e poi non è manco titolare.



Hai ragione, t vulev fottr


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, t vulev fottr


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ok, Yepes e Pizarro per Inler e Heurtaux. Ufficializzo?


Certo, ufficializza


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì



e leto?? tu vuoi prendermi in giro?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e leto?? tu vuoi prendermi in giro?


Leto non è titolare, i titolari sono Castro-Bergessio-Barrientos.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Nico Lopez e Alvarez per Gervinho e Marchionni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Alvarez e Paulinho per Bonaventura e Di Natale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2014)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Alvarez e Nico Lopez per Llorente e Dzemaili


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Alvarez e Nico Lopez per Llorente e Dzemaili


Llorente è incedibile, mi dispiace ma non accetto.


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] Alvarez e Paulinho per Bonaventura e Di Natale


No grazie


----------



## Jaqen (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Castro per Conti; Alvarez per Candreva



Dai, ti dovrei dare un titolare che ogni tanto segnicchia per un pseudo titolare dell'ultima in classifica e il rigorista della Lazio che sta tornando ad essere la stella della squadra per uno che ha fatto qualche gol all'inizio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai, ti dovrei dare un titolare che ogni tanto segnicchia per un pseudo titolare dell'ultima in classifica e il rigorista della Lazio che sta tornando ad essere la stella della squadra per uno che ha fatto qualche gol all'inizio?


C'ho provato  tu, Darren e Ice siete dei cancri


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> C'ho provato  tu, Darren e Ice siete dei cancri



Ma che vuoi, ti ho anche dato Heurtaux e ti lamenti?


----------



## Jaqen (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> C'ho provato  tu, Darren e Ice siete dei cancri




Le aste le iniziamo domani mattina ore 8.00?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Le aste le iniziamo domani mattina ore 8.00?


No limits, non c'è bisogno dell'orario.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Nico Lopez e Alvarez per Gervinho e Marchionni



che cosa ridicola è questa, gervinho prende minimo 7 ogni volta, anche quando non segna, devi metterci un attaccante almeno di valore..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che cosa ridicola è questa, gervinho prende minimo 7 ogni volta, anche quando non segna, devi metterci un attaccante almeno di valore..


Paulinho e Alvarez


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Paulinho e Alvarez



Accetto se mi accetti anche jankovic ledesma e mexes gobbi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Accetto se mi accetti anche jankovic ledesma e mexes gobbi


Ti do Castro al posto di Ledesma.


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti do Castro al posto di Ledesma.



va bene dai..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va bene dai..


Allora uffucializzo? Mexes, Alvarez, Castro e Paulinho per Gervinho, Marchionni, Jankovic e Gobbi


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora uffucializzo? Mexes, Alvarez, Castro e Paulinho per Gervinho, Marchionni, Jankovic e Gobbi



ok..mi indebolisco l'attacco ma va bene


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Poli per Obiang?


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Poli per Obiang?



Obiang, Taider e Cambiasso per Alvarez, Poli e uno a tua scelta


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Obiang, Taider e Cambiasso per Alvarez, Poli e uno a tua scelta



no tutti questi interisti non li voglio, volevo fare poli obiang perchè ho gia alvarez e hernanes poi mi diventano troppi


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2014)

allora..chi e' in vena di fare affari di voi ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> allora..chi e' in vena di fare affari di voi ?



mi serve un centrocampista che sia un titolare, offro poli..


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi serve un centrocampista che sia un titolare, offro poli..



te l'ho dato io poli


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> te l'ho dato io poli



lo rivuoi?


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo rivuoi?



la fortuna di trovare un pollo che se lo prende l'ho avuta una volta, non vorrei abusarne


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> la fortuna di trovare un pollo che se lo prende l'ho avuta una volta, non vorrei abusarne



come il polpo poli?? dai dai dai, si può fare un favore tra amici tu mi dai luci solo per questa giornata e io ti do poli e poi ce li riscambiamo, mi serve per giocare in 11, fallo come un atto di odio verso splendidi che è il mio avversario


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> come il polpo poli?? dai dai dai, si può fare un favore tra amici tu mi dai luci solo per questa giornata e io ti do poli e poi ce li riscambiamo, mi serve per giocare in 11, fallo come un atto di odio verso splendidi che è il mio avversario


ho gli uomini contati a centrocampo


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ho gli uomini contati a centrocampo



ok..allora niente, ci sarà qualcuno che vuole poli


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

sto mercato di mezzo non ci voleva, sto perdendo tutti i titolari: kurtic titolare nel sassuolo viene ceduto al torino e quindi non gioca ne col torino ne col sassuolo, hernanes titolare nella lazio ceduto all'inter, lo stesso anche per lui, questo calciomercato è un complotto contro i galacticos, il palazzo ci vuole distruggere


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2014)

invece io da questo mercato ho due riserve in attacco che spostandosi sono diventati titolari: maxi lopez e belfodil


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sto mercato di mezzo non ci voleva, sto perdendo tutti i titolari: kurtic titolare nel sassuolo viene ceduto al torino e quindi non gioca ne col torino ne col sassuolo, hernanes titolare nella lazio ceduto all'inter, lo stesso anche per lui, questo calciomercato è un complotto contro i galacticos, il palazzo ci vuole distruggere



quindi hernanes avra' una valutazione da riserva adesso, giusto?


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Asamoah e Luci per Poli e Hernanes ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> quindi hernanes avra' una valutazione da riserva adesso, giusto?


no


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Asamoah e Luci per Poli e Hernanes ?



rifiuto, come non avevi gli uomini contati a centrocampo? sei un millantatore


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> rifiuto, come non avevi gli uomini contati a centrocampo? sei un millantatore



ti do anche lulic allora, 3 titolari per hernanes e 2 riserve , lo faccio per fare un torto a splendidi piu che altro eh


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ti do anche lulic allora, 3 titolari per hernanes e 2 riserve , lo faccio per fare un torto a splendidi piu che altro eh



no, hernanes adesso tirerà anche i rigori in quella squadraccia, mi serve assolutamente..il torto a splendidi non lo fai cosi, che faccia tosta che hai


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no, hernanes adesso tirerà anche i rigori in quella squadraccia, mi serve assolutamente..



li tira milito i rigori eh ..


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> li tira milito i rigori eh ..



e quando gioca milito??


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ma lopez non ce lo avevi in panca??


----------



## Ale (2 Febbraio 2014)

I topic per l asta ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ma lopez non ce lo avevi in panca??


Messo titolare in extremis


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> I topic per l asta ?


Da domani


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Messo titolare in extremis



che fondoschiena


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2014)

ma adesso che succede? per i voti aspettiamo il roma parma tra 2 mesi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma adesso che succede? per i voti aspettiamo il roma parma tra 2 mesi?



forse va il 6 a tutti..


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> forse va il 6 a tutti..



oddio spero di no ne ho addirittura 2 della roma


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> oddio spero di no ne ho addirittura 2 della roma



io ne ho 2 del parma..


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ne ho 2 del parma..


si ma io ho ljiaic e destro, non pizza e fichi, cmq a me interessano i 3 punti, siano adesso o dopo e' uguale


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> si ma io ho ljiaic e destro, non pizza e fichi, cmq a me interessano i 3 punti, siano adesso o dopo e' uguale



stavano tutte e due in panca però, io avevo amauri..


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stavano tutte e due in panca però, io avevo amauri..



Garcia


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2014)

i topic del mercato, @‎gabuz ?


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stavano tutte e due in panca però, io avevo amauri..



mi ha segnato maxi lopez, il mio primo panchinaro. Che classe che ho!


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] iturbe per matri ed un buon difensore ?


----------



## gabuz (3 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] scrivi le regole dell'asta e domani apriamo il topic


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] mio aggiorna questa giornata, che voglio la vittoria..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Dunque: ribadisco che per le aste ho intenzione di fare no limits, cioè ogni giocatore verrà assegnato in base a quanto ognuno di noi è disposto a spendere, non in base al tempo come abbiamo fatto a settembre. Detto questo, se un'offerta non verrà superata e tutti sarete d'accordo, il giocatore sarà assegnato al miglior offerente. Apro.

Ps: Ad ogni acquisto corrisponderà un giocatore svincolato che mi indicherete di volta in volta.
Pps: Sono in palio anche i giocatori di Luca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Tevez e Sau per Eder e Denis.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] Tevez e Ledesma per Strootman e Gilardino.


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

Iturbe per Tevez


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
> 
> Iturbe per Tevez


Una proposta imbarazzante.


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una proposta imbarazzante.



se hai chiesto gilardino in cambio..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> se hai chiesto gilardino in cambio..


E Strootman.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunque: ribadisco che per le aste ho intenzione di fare no limits, cioè ogni giocatore verrà assegnato in base a quanto ognuno di noi è disposto a spendere, non in base al tempo come abbiamo fatto a settembre. Detto questo, se un'offerta non verrà superata e tutti sarete d'accordo, il giocatore sarà assegnato al miglior offerente. Apro.
> 
> Ps: Ad ogni acquisto corrisponderà un giocatore svincolato che mi indicherete di volta in volta.
> Pps: Sono in palio anche i giocatori di Luca.



si ma come si fa a capire quando finisce un asta?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] Tevez e Sau per Eder e Denis.



Accetto.


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]
Abilitato il calcolo di tutte le redazioni con assist. Prego, proceda


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma come si fa a capire quando finisce un asta?


Si chiede agli altri, se tutti son d'accordo ad assegnarlo ad un partecipante si conclude. Come nella realtà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Accetto.


Procedo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] se puoi cancella i messaggi inutili con le offerte superate dato che noi poveri utenti non ne abbiamo il diritto


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Procedo.



Ma quanti soldi abbiamo per le aste?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma quanti soldi abbiamo per le aste?


Andate nella sezione "Squadre" nella pagina della lega.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Andate nella sezione "Squadre" nella pagina della lega.


Organizzatissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Organizzatissimo


Simply the best


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Simply the best


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si chiede agli altri, se tutti son d'accordo ad assegnarlo ad un partecipante si conclude. Come nella realtà.



ho capito..ma quanto durerà due giorni tipo? perchè secondo me tu alzi l'offerta che fai devi inziare a chiedere agli altri volete alzare o me lo prendo io?? non è chiara la cosa..


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho capito..ma quanto durerà due giorni tipo? perchè secondo me tu alzi l'offerta che fai devi inziare a chiedere agli altri volete alzare o me lo prendo io?? non è chiara la cosa..



penso che ognuno dovrebbe citare tutti in un post con il riassunto delle proprie offerte..pero come si fa a sapere se tutti lo hanno letto..


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> penso che ognuno dovrebbe citare tutti in un post con il riassunto delle proprie offerte..pero come si fa a sapere se tutti lo hanno letto..



non ci ho capito niente, ho solo capito che si può alzare quando si vuole perchè non c'è limite di tempo, ma cosi se tutti non sono mai d'accordo finiamo quest'estate, ci deve essere un termine, non dico un orario perfetto ma almeno un limite..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Lasciamo andare le aste per un po' di giorni, mancano anche parecchi di noi.


----------



## gabuz (4 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] come per questa estate i topic delle aste devono contenere solo le offerte, nessun commento. Adesso ne ho cancellati due, alla prossima scatta la penalizzazione.

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] non puoi offrire 0 per i giocatori, il minimo è 1. Non fare lo zanza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] come per questa estate i topic delle aste devono contenere solo le offerte, nessun commento. Adesso ne ho cancellati due, alla prossima scatta la penalizzazione.
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] non puoi offrire 0 per i giocatori, il minimo è 1. Non fare lo zanza


Da oggi cambiano le regole, si può offrire anche zero


----------



## gabuz (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Da oggi cambiano le regole, si può offrire anche zero



Ma dai, non si è mai visto ad un fantacalcio che compri un giocatore offrendo 0. Scherziamo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ma dai, non si è mai visto ad un fantacalcio che compri un giocatore offrendo 0. Scherziamo?


Fischia, non l'hai mai fatto nella realtà?


----------



## gabuz (4 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fischia, non l'hai mai fatto nella realtà?



Si, nella realtà ho fischiato ogni tanto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Si, nella realtà ho fischiato ogni tanto


 ti penalizzo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ti penalizzo.



dai non si può offrire 0..seno a che serve avere i crediti, anche chi ha 0 crediti può prendere 20 giocatori a 0, non ha senso secondo me, ma poi chi sei galliani che vuoi prendere tutti a 0?


----------



## Jaqen (5 Febbraio 2014)

Scusate,
Sono in Francia... in linea di massima sono quei 4 giocatori che mi interessano.............da giovedì sera riesco a scrivere in maniera più semplice e più frequente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Scusate,
> Sono in Francia... in linea di massima sono quei 4 giocatori che mi interessano.............da giovedì sera riesco a scrivere in maniera più semplice e più frequente


Vai tranquillo, le facciamo off limits.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dai non si può offrire 0..seno a che serve avere i crediti, anche chi ha 0 crediti può prendere 20 giocatori a 0, non ha senso secondo me, ma poi chi sei galliani che vuoi prendere tutti a 0?


I crediti servono per prendere i top player


----------



## Ale (5 Febbraio 2014)

qualcuno intende rilanciare per Vidal?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> qualcuno intende rilanciare per Vidal?



aspetta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] giovane, hai 54 crediti e hai fatto rispettivamente le offerte di 1 per Postiga, 3 per Keita, 25 per Pjanic e 30 per Valero. In ordine di tempo non è valida la proposta di 30 per Borja.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] voi siete gli unici che potete rilanciare le offerte di Vidal e Pogba, che fate? Li lasciamo a loro?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] voi siete gli unici che potete rilanciare le offerte di Vidal e Pogba, che fate? Li lasciamo a loro?



no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no


Datti una mossa allora, qui non si fanno sotterfugi, facciamo le cose alla luce del sole, i giocatori se li piglia chi c'ha li sordi


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Datti una mossa allora, qui non si fanno sotterfugi, facciamo le cose alla luce del sole, i giocatori se li piglia chi c'ha li sordi



ti piace il mio rilancino per vidal?? e adesso rilanciatemi..


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no


Io li voglio


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io li voglio



e allora rilancia..


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] giovane, hai 54 crediti e hai fatto rispettivamente le offerte di 1 per Postiga, 3 per Keita, 25 per Pjanic e 30 per Valero. In ordine di tempo non è valida la proposta di 30 per Borja.



ok


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e allora rilancia..


Fatto


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2014)

Una domanda, i crediti per i giocatori che svincoliamo li recuperiamo oppure no?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Una domanda, i crediti per i giocatori che svincoliamo li recuperiamo oppure no?


No.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No.


Ok perfetto 

Cedo Diamanti, Jorginho e Di Natale


----------



## Ale (5 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] iturbe per matri ed un difensore?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Per Dainelli, Lucarelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov possiamo chiudere? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] @darren amarshall [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Dainelli, Lucarelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov possiamo chiudere? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] @darren amarshall [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] @jawen [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Per quanto mi riguarda si, a questo punto chiedo se si può chiudere per Goulham, Romulo e Keita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Dainelli, Lucarelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov possiamo chiudere? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] @darren amarshall [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] @jawen [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



ho rilanciato su 3 giocatori ma per questi che hai citato per me puoi chiudere..a proposito chiedo se possiamo chiudere anche per vidal, se non si fa avanti nessuno..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho rilanciato su 3 giocatori


Raga, attenzione però, non hai rilanciato su nessuno di quelli che ho scritto. Per loro va bene se chiudiamo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Raga, attenzione però, non hai rilanciato su nessuno di quelli che ho scritto. Per loro va bene se chiudiamo?



ok, avevo completato poi..


----------



## Ale (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Dainelli, Lucarelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov possiamo chiudere? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] @darren amarshall [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] @jawen [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho rilanciato su 3 giocatori ma per questi che hai citato per me puoi chiudere..a proposito chiedo se possiamo chiudere anche per vidal, se non si fa avanti nessuno..


Sì, piano piano, per gli altri ci penso io.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Dainelli, Lucarelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov possiamo chiudere? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] @darren amarshall [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]  [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Per me va bene. Va bene anche per quelli postati da Darren.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Dainelli, Lucarelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov possiamo chiudere? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] @darren amarshall [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Si


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]

sbaglio o non hai soldi per offrire per keita?

Padelli 10
Rami 12
Honda 18
De Luca 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]
> 
> sbaglio o non hai soldi per offrire per keita?
> 
> ...


Esatto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Per Dainelli, Lucarelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov mancano le vostre risposte [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] 

Per quanto riguarda Vidal, Gomez e Pogba sei l'unico a poter rilanciare [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] altrimenti possiamo chiudere.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto.


Ok allora non compro Keita. Ma solo quei 4 citati.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Dainelli, Lucarelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov mancano le vostre risposte [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION]
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Vidal, Gomez e Pogba sei l'unico a poter rilanciare [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] altrimenti possiamo chiudere.


Nessun problema per quelli sopra.
Ditemi se qualcuno rilancia per Pogba.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Febbraio 2014)

Io per Pogba no.

Qualcuno rilancia per Pjanic?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Febbraio 2014)

Qualcuno rilancia per Goulahm, Romulo e Keita? Se no possiamo chiudere.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Febbraio 2014)

Per me va bene.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Febbraio 2014)

Qualcuno interessato a:

Pjanic 37
Mertens 15
Antonini 3
Rolando 3
Milito 1
Mirante 1
Burdisso 1
Bastos 1

??


----------



## Ale (7 Febbraio 2014)

Penso dovremmo essere un po più presenti in questo periodo


----------



## Jaqen (7 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qualcuno rilancia per Goulahm, Romulo e Keita? Se no possiamo chiudere.


Io rilancio per Keita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Febbraio 2014)

Aspetto il via di [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] per assegnare quella manica di giocatore scritta sopra


----------



## Jaqen (7 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Qualcuno interessato a:
> 
> Pjanic 37
> Mertens 15
> ...


Io ad Antonini e Mertens, adesso rilancio....

@Darren che fai com Keita?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] se nessuno rilancia i miei giocatori posso averli assegnati per fare la formazione entro domani?


----------



## Ale (7 Febbraio 2014)

magari domani andrebbero inseriti i giocatori..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> magari domani andrebbero inseriti i giocatori..



infatti..


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ad Antonini e Mertens, adesso rilancio....
> 
> @Darren che fai com Keita?


Non vedo rilanci


----------



## Jaqen (8 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non vedo rilanci



Domani mattina rilancio, sono ko adesso


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

dai voglio schierare gli acquisti, non ce la facciamo entro le 18?? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dai voglio schierare gli acquisti, non ce la facciamo entro le 18?? [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


Ma quali acquisti, non abbiamo assegnato niente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quali acquisti, non abbiamo assegnato niente.



ma che palle


----------



## Jaqen (8 Febbraio 2014)

Io per ora ho

Dodo 1
Paletta 4
Antonini 5
Pogba 61
Keita 12


----------



## gabuz (8 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aspetto il via di [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] per assegnare quella manica di giocatore scritta sopra


Puoi assegnare Vidal e Pogba


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Febbraio 2014)

@iceman [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]

siete interessati a Pjanic 40?


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> @iceman [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> 
> siete interessati a Pjanic 40?



no


----------



## gabuz (8 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> @iceman [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> 
> siete interessati a Pjanic 40?


no


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Febbraio 2014)

Ma iceman sta partecipando? E' l'unico che può rilanciarmi per Pjanic..


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma iceman sta partecipando? E' l'unico che può rilanciarmi per Pjanic..



certo che partecipa


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Febbraio 2014)

No perchè non ho visto nessuna sua offerta 
[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] ti interessa Pjanic a 40?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Puoi assegnare Vidal e Pogba


Dainelli, Lucarelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov?


----------



## gabuz (9 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dainelli, Lucarelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov?


Dainelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere e Avramov si. Lucerelli dipende quindi aspetta.

Credo che tu possa assegnare anche Gomez


----------



## Jaqen (9 Febbraio 2014)

Ho detto che non si può rinunciare all'offerta fatta perché sennò vengono fuori casini, ditemi voi però eh


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Febbraio 2014)

domanda per voi...non sapevo dove chiederlo e lo chiedo qua...oggi ho l'asta del mio fantacalcio..ho più soldi di tutti quindi dovrei riuscire a prendere chi voglio...llorente dite di prenderlo??ho paura che giochi osvaldo...in alternativa nessuno ha comprato st'estate berardi,iturbe,pazzini


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Febbraio 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> domanda per voi...non sapevo dove chiederlo e lo chiedo qua...oggi ho l'asta del mio fantacalcio..ho più soldi di tutti quindi dovrei riuscire a prendere chi voglio...llorente dite di prenderlo??ho paura che giochi osvaldo...in alternativa nessuno ha comprato st'estate berardi,iturbe,pazzini



Prendi Berardi ed Iturbe.


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Febbraio 2014)

Prendi Llorente e Osvaldo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Febbraio 2014)

Dainelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere, Avramov, Vidal, Pogba e Gomez assegnati.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Febbraio 2014)

Immagino si possa anche assegnare De Luca, penso nessuno voglia andare dietro alle follie di Fabri


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Immagino si possa anche assegnare De Luca, penso nessuno voglia andare dietro alle follie di Fabri



che ne sai?


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dainelli, Padelli, Rami, Reveillere, Avramov, Vidal, Pogba e Gomez assegnati.



per Avramov, taglio Agazzi.
Per Reveileer taglio Armero e dato che se n'e' andato all'estero dovrei recuperare i crediti con cui era stato comprato all'asta, giusto? fu preso da superdinho a 3.

Asta fantacalcio: difensori - Pagina 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> per Avramov, taglio Agazzi.
> Per Reveileer taglio Armero e dato che se n'e' andato all'estero dovrei recuperare i crediti con cui era stato comprato all'asta, giusto? fu preso da superdinho a 3.
> 
> Asta fantacalcio: difensori - Pagina 4


Va bene, bravo, preciso e puntuale


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Va bene, bravo, preciso e puntuale



come sempre


----------



## Jaqen (10 Febbraio 2014)

Allora io alt, recupero i soldi di Niang!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

e io recupero i soldi di santana..


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Io quelli di Diamanti!!


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Che sicuramente non ho pagato 13


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Febbraio 2014)

Che casino  Vedete che era meglio ridare crediti da zero e bona li?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbè dai, allora tutti quelli che svincolerete li perderete a 0, te compreso [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
Purtroppo son stati fatti troppi cambi ed è impossibile risalire al prezzo originale, se si può fare con qualcuno non si può fare con gli altri purtroppo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] chi svincoli per Rami, Padelli e De Luca?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] chi svincoli per Gomez?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] chi svincoli per Vidal?


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] Posso prendere Pjanic o rilanci?


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] chi svincoli per Vidal?



santana che è andato all'estero..


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, allora tutti quelli che svincolerete li perderete a 0, te compreso [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> Purtroppo son stati fatti troppi cambi ed è impossibile risalire al prezzo originale, se si può fare con qualcuno non si può fare con gli altri purtroppo.



Si OK almeno non si creano ulteriori casini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Per Pjanic e Valero volete rilanciare? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
Per Romulo volete rilanciare? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Pjanic e Valero volete rilanciare? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> Per Romulo volete rilanciare? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



no


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Pjanic e Valero volete rilanciare? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> Per Romulo volete rilanciare? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


No.


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Pjanic e Valero volete rilanciare? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> Per Romulo volete rilanciare? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


No


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] chi svincoli per Rami, Padelli e De Luca?


Acerbi. Rosati e Alexe. Comunque hai mancato Honda.


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No.


No


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Pjanic e Valero volete rilanciare? [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION]
> Per Romulo volete rilanciare? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Romulo lascia in sospeso, vediamo se prendo Keita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Per Romulo continuiamo, per Valero e Pjanic può offrire soltanto [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] che però sembra essere deceduto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Diakité, Domizzi, Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] possiamo assegnarli a 0?


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diakité, Domizzi, Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] possiamo assegnarli a 0?


Si


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diakité, Domizzi, Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] possiamo assegnarli a 0?



ok


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diakité, Domizzi, Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] possiamo assegnarli a 0?



si


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ok


Per Domizzi rilancerò più tardi


----------



## gabuz (10 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Per Domizzi rilancerò più tardi



Non ti azzardare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non ti azzardare


Rispondi per gli altri maledetto e dimmi chi levi per Gomez


----------



## gabuz (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rispondi per gli altri maledetto e dimmi chi levi per Gomez



Per Gomez aspetto la risposta del socio. Per quelli a 0 che ti rispondo a fare? Sono quasi tutte offerte mie


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Per Gomez aspetto la risposta del socio. Per quelli a 0 che ti rispondo a fare? Sono quasi tutte offerte mie



che carini! fate tutte le cosine insieme?


----------



## gabuz (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> che carini! fate tutte le cosine insieme?



Tutte tutte, soprattutto l'offerta per fregarti Gomez


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Tutte tutte, soprattutto l'offerta per fregarti Gomez



e pensare che quando dicevo che quest'anno gomez faceva 12 gol tutti mi prendevano per pazzo, e mi sono mantenuto pure alto..


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Tutte tutte, soprattutto l'offerta per fregarti Gomez



ehehe daltronde non potevo offrire di piu di quanto avessi


----------



## Jaqen (10 Febbraio 2014)

D'accordo per entrambe le menzioni che avete fatto


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e pensare che quando dicevo che quest'anno gomez faceva 12 gol tutti mi prendevano per pazzo, e mi sono mantenuto pure alto..


sai com'è si è leggermente rotto , era prevedibilissimo che sarebbe stato fermo 6-7 mesi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> sai com'è si è leggermente rotto , era prevedibilissimo che sarebbe stato fermo 6-7 mesi?



io l'ho previsto


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io l'ho previsto



quando vuoi dammi anche i nunmeri del superenalotto allora


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> quando vuoi dammi anche i nunmeri del superenalotto allora



ok..

8 16	41 52 64 74
NUMERO JOLLY:81 SUPERSTAR:62


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

La mia firma 

Ps: c'ha beccato Muntari e Immobile(non ancora ma probabilmente...) però


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diakité, Domizzi, Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] possiamo assegnarli a 0?


Si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2014)

Per Domizzi si continua, Diakité assegnato ad [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION](chi svincolo?), Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] che mi deve dire chi svincola, come sempre.


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Domizzi si continua, Diakité assegnato ad [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION](chi svincolo?), Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] che mi deve dire chi svincola, come sempre.



svincolo costant


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La mia firma
> 
> Ps: c'ha beccato Muntari e Immobile(non ancora ma probabilmente...) però



sono veri i numeri del superenalotto, non li ho inventati..


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Domizzi si continua, Diakité assegnato ad [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION](chi svincolo?), Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] che mi deve dire chi svincola, come sempre.



libera la posta


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Febbraio 2014)

Ma iceman?


----------



## gabuz (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Domizzi si continua, Diakité assegnato ad [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION](chi svincolo?), Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane a [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] che mi deve dire chi svincola, come sempre.



Per Gomez svincolo Paloschi
Per Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane svincolo Bovo, Monzon e Balzaretti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Possiamo assegnare Lucarelli, Dodo, Paletta, Burdisso, Mirante, Lobont, Ghoulam, Cassani, Toloi? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## gabuz (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo assegnare Lucarelli, Dodo, Paletta, Burdisso, Mirante, Lobont, Ghoulam, Cassani, Toloi? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Si, soprattutto Lobont


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo assegnare Lucarelli, Dodo, Paletta, Burdisso, Mirante, Lobont, Ghoulam, Cassani, Toloi? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



Si


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo assegnare Lucarelli, Dodo, Paletta, Burdisso, Mirante, Lobont, Ghoulam, Cassani, Toloi? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


si


----------



## Jaqen (11 Febbraio 2014)

Si


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Per Gomez svincolo Paloschi
> Per Zapata, Mustafi e Benalouane svincolo Bovo, Monzon e Balzaretti


adesso paloschi si riprendera' , del resto e' un predestinato


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo assegnare Lucarelli, Dodo, Paletta, Burdisso, Mirante, Lobont, Ghoulam, Cassani, Toloi? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Si


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo assegnare Lucarelli, Dodo, Paletta, Burdisso, Mirante, Lobont, Ghoulam, Cassani, Toloi? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Si, chiedi se si possono assegnare anche Keita,Biava,Rolando e Bastos


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Per Goulham, Mirante [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION], Cassani e Toloi [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] chi svincolo? [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] Ti ho svincolato Munua per Lobont, sono andato ad intuizione 
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Burdisso per?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Goulham, Mirante [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION], Cassani e Toloi [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] chi svincolo? [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] Ti ho svincolato Munua per Lobont, sono andato ad intuizione
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Burdisso per?



aspetta lo devo scegliere con tutta la calma di questo mondo..


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Goulham, Mirante [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION], Cassani e Toloi [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] chi svincolo? [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] Ti ho svincolato Munua per Lobont, sono andato ad intuizione
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Burdisso per?


Per Mirante via Kelava 
Per Goulham via Roncaglia


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Goulham, Mirante [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION], Cassani e Toloi [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] chi svincolo? [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] Ti ho svincolato Munua per Lobont, sono andato ad intuizione
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Burdisso per?



de sciglio e novaretti


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Goulham, Mirante [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION], Cassani e Toloi [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] chi svincolo? [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] Ti ho svincolato Munua per Lobont, sono andato ad intuizione
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Burdisso per?



ziegler


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] rinuncio a Romulo


----------



## Jaqen (11 Febbraio 2014)

Io ho detto a Darren che non si poteva rinunciare all'offerta già fatta, per evitare problemi


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ho detto a Darren che non si poteva rinunciare all'offerta già fatta, per evitare problemi


No rinuncio nel senso che avevo detto a Splendidi di aspettare per assegnare Romulo a Darren perchè forse volevo puntarlo ma ora non mi interessa più.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Possiamo lasciare Romulo a Darren?


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo lasciare Romulo a Darren?



si


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Possiamo assegnare Honda e Romulo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] dimmi chi svincoli per Pjanic, sia per lui che per Valero resta soltanto Iceman ma ormai...


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Possiamo assegnare Honda e Romulo?



non credo neanche di poter rilanciare quindi vai pure..


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Possiamo assegnare Honda e Romulo?



si

libera spazio nella casella please


----------



## Jaqen (11 Febbraio 2014)

Certo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] chi svincoli per Honda?


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] dimmi chi svincoli per Pjanic, sia per lui che per Valero resta soltanto Iceman ma ormai...


Ho il posto vuoto di Diamanti.

Ma i 13 (che ci sono sul sito per Diamanti) mi ritornato? Avrei i 66 iniziali + i 13?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho il posto vuoto di Diamanti.
> 
> Ma i 13 (che ci sono sul sito per Diamanti) mi ritornato? Avrei i 66 iniziali + i 13?


No


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No



Ok. Pjanic per Diamanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Possiamo assegnare Honda e Romulo?



Romulo al posto di Valdes.


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] chi svincoli per Honda?


Zielinski


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Possiamo assegnare anche Mertens. [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] chi svincoli?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo assegnare anche Mertens. [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] chi svincoli?



Ho solo 13 crediti liberi eh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho solo 13 crediti liberi eh


Appunto, ho corretto, non ricordavo l'offerta per Taraabt.


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, ho corretto, non ricordavo l'offerta per Taraabt.



Si ho letto in ritardo la correzione ormai avevo commentato xD
Comunque possiamo chiudere anche Taarabt


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ho letto in ritardo la correzione ormai avevo commentato xD
> Comunque possiamo chiudere anche Taarabt


Potrebbero ancora rilanciare


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Potrebbero ancora rilanciare



Chiedi chiedi


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo assegnare anche Mertens. [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] chi svincoli?



belfodil


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Chiedi chiedi



non posso più rilanciare


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Febbraio 2014)

superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non posso più rilanciare



r.i.p.


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2014)

solo iceman puo' rilanciare su trabat percui..


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2014)

chissa perche iceman si e' dato latitante in questo periodo..


----------



## gabuz (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] Possiamo assegnare Honda e Romulo?



si


----------



## gabuz (11 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per Goulham, Mirante [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION], Cassani e Toloi [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] chi svincolo? [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] Ti ho svincolato Munua per Lobont, sono andato ad intuizione
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] Burdisso per?


Quante ne sai


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Febbraio 2014)

Cigarini
Jorginho
Kakà
Di Natale

scambiabili.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Febbraio 2014)

Nainggollan Conti Martinho
Scambiabili


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Possiamo assegnare Osvaldo e Taraabt quindi ditemi chi svincolate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cigarini
> Jorginho
> Kakà
> Di Natale
> ...


Pizarro e Gervinho per Kakà e Di Natale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo assegnare Osvaldo e Taraabt quindi ditemi chi svincolate.



Svincolo Felipe Anderson


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pizarro e Gervinho per Kakà e Di Natale.


Valero e Gervinho per i due


----------



## Ale (12 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo assegnare Osvaldo e Taraabt quindi ditemi chi svincolate.



svincolo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> svincolo..



svincolami higuain


----------



## Ale (12 Febbraio 2014)

svincolo iturbe


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> svincolo iturbe



peccato..


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Febbraio 2014)

Forza forza, vendo l'accoppiata Toni+Jorginho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Valero e Gervinho per i due


Valero vale molto più di Kakà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Forza forza, vendo l'accoppiata Toni+Jorginho


Gervinho e Pizarro/Ledesma


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Valero vale molto più di Kakà.



a valero nessuno gli ha mai intitolato una striscione con scritto 101 volte grazie, quanti gol ha fatto con la viola?? potrebbero fargli 4-5 volte grazie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Possiamo assegnare Keita a Peppez?


----------



## Ale (12 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Possiamo assegnare Keita a Peppez?



si


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gervinho e Pizarro/Ledesma


Ci penso, ho anche un'offerta di Darren


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Chi svincoli per Keita?


----------



## Jaqen (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ma io volendo potrei offrire qualcosa per Iturbe?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma io volendo potrei offrire qualcosa per Iturbe?


Certo


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi svincoli per Keita?


Giovinco


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2014)

Potrei valutare proposte serie per il duo Kakà-Di Natale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Potrei valutare proposte serie per il duo Kakà-Di Natale


Accettami quella per Kakà e Toni.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Accettami quella per Kakà e Toni.


Jorginho e Toni era


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Jorginho e Toni era


Giusto, accettamela


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

La situazione è morta: Possiamo assegnare Vargas, Farnerud, De Jong, Joaquin, Bastos, Anderson, Mauri, Fetfatzidis, Halfredsson e Milito? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2014)

Si... Ma assegnatemi anche Milito...


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La situazione è morta: Possiamo assegnare Vargas, Farnerud, De Jong, Joaquin, Bastos, Anderson, Mauri, Fetfatzidis, Halfredsson e Milito? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



Si


----------



## Ale (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La situazione è morta: Possiamo assegnare Vargas, Farnerud, De Jong, Joaquin, Bastos, Anderson, Mauri, Fetfatzidis, Halfredsson e Milito? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



si


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2014)

No pardon offro per Anderson


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No pardon offro per Anderson



pazzo sei..


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pazzo sei..



Perché?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Si può assegnare Iturbe? 
[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


----------



## gabuz (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si può assegnare Iturbe?
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



Yes


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2014)

Sì Tarren


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Perché?



perchè anderson è mio


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si può assegnare Iturbe?
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



va bo


----------



## Ale (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si può assegnare Iturbe?
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]



Si


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si può assegnare Iturbe?
> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Si


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La situazione è morta: Possiamo assegnare Vargas, Farnerud, De Jong, Joaquin, Bastos, Anderson, Mauri, Fetfatzidis, Halfredsson e Milito? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Si


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] che fai per anderson?


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La situazione è morta: Possiamo assegnare Vargas, Farnerud, De Jong, Joaquin, Bastos, Anderson, Mauri, Fetfatzidis, Halfredsson e Milito? [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]


Si...potete assegnarmi anche De Sciglio 6, Rolando 3 e Domizzi 1?


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2014)

Assegna! Non preoccuparti tu delle mie strategie ;-)


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]

Rifiuto. Avevo chiuso uno scambio con Ale però poi ci ha ripensato e quindi non posso fare nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Vedete per chi avete fatto offerte a centrocampo e ditemi chi svincolate...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ditemi anche chi svincolate per Postiga, Iturbe e Milito per quanto riguarda gli attaccanti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ditemi anche chi svincolate per Postiga, Iturbe e Milito per quanto riguarda gli attaccanti.



Ma a postiga avevo rinunciato visto che si è infortunato :link:

Per Iturbe svincolo Floccari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma a postiga avevo rinunciato visto che si è infortunato :link:
> 
> Per Iturbe svincolo Floccari.


Non si rinuncia, è tuo per 1. La tua offerta per Iturbe quindi non è valida, c'è ancora la mia per 5


----------



## gabuz (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vedete per chi avete fatto offerte a centrocampo e ditemi chi svincolate...



Se hai assegnato, o quando assegnerai, sappi che noi svincoliamo Missiroli


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non si rinuncia, è tuo per 1. La tua offerta per Iturbe quindi non è valida, c'è ancora la mia per 5



Guarda che ne avevo comunque 13 eh non c'entra niente, vbb se non posso rinunciare lo lascio perdere e perdo il credito. Comunque regola assurda.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guarda che ne avevo comunque 13 eh non c'entra niente, vbb se non posso rinunciare lo lascio perdere e perdo il credito. Comunque regola assurda.


Fanne un'altra da 12


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fanne un'altra da 12



Ma se avevo 13  calcolando anche Postiga.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se avevo 13  calcolando anche Postiga.


Senza Postiga 13. Senti, ti ho assegnato Iturbe a 12, non rompere le palle e dimmi chi svincoli per quel cesso di Helder


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Senza Postiga 13. Senti, ti ho assegnato Iturbe a 12, non rompere le palle e dimmi chi svincoli per quel cesso di Helder



Ma postiga non lo voglio. Iturbe per Floccari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma postiga non lo voglio. Iturbe per Floccari.


 parla con lui, farà problemi per questo strappo alla regola [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2014)

Svincolo Biglia per Bastos [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> parla con lui, farà problemi per questo strappo alla regola [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]



Ma non devi farmi risparmiare il credito, lo perdo, l'ho preso a 1 e lo svincolo a 0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma non devi farmi risparmiare il credito, lo perdo, l'ho preso a 1 e lo svincolo a 0


Resti con 5 attaccanti così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Svincolo Biglia per Bastos [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


De Rossi e Gervinho per Toni e Kakà.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> De Rossi e Gervinho per Toni e Kakà.


No


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] per farnerud e halfredsson svincolo kurtic e poli
Ma per Anderson rilancia nessuno?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Resti con 5 attaccanti così.



Perché? Postiga non deve prendere il posto di nessuno semplicemente ci perde 1 credito e bona li.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché? Postiga non deve prendere il posto di nessuno semplicemente ci perde 1 credito e bona li.


Vabbè, sono buono quindi ti lascio il credito


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> parla con lui, farà problemi per questo strappo alla regola [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION]



se perdi il credito è come se lo avesse acquistato, lo può fare, non è nessuno strappo alla regola..


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè, sono buono quindi ti lascio il credito



Ormai furbate sul bilancio stile Preziosi-Galliani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai furbate sul bilancio stile Preziosi-Galliani


Però di quel credito dispongo come voglio, t'invalido la prossima offerta se non mi piacerà


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però di quel credito dispongo come voglio, t'invalido la prossima offerta se non mi piacerà



Darren al posto tuo preferirei perdere il credito


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però di quel credito dispongo come voglio, t'invalido la prossima offerta se non mi piacerà



Il mercato è strachiuso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ditemi se possiamo assegnare i difensori.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Febbraio 2014)

Si dai datemi De Sciglio, Domizzi e Rolando


----------



## Ale (13 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ditemi se possiamo assegnare i difensori.


anche i portieri eh..stanno nello stesso topic 

taglio duncan e almiron a centrocampo


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Febbraio 2014)

Ascolto offerte per:

Dramè
Pasqual
Cambiasso
Taider
Kone
Sau
Pandev


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2014)

A me basta che non mi rompi sui miei. Poi fai come vuoi


----------



## gabuz (13 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] sei peggio di Stern


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] sei peggio di Stern


Desidera?


----------



## gabuz (14 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Desidera?



Ahbbello, ma Iturbe di chi è? Perché lo vedo sia nella formazione di [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] che di [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


----------



## Ale (14 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ahbbello, ma Iturbe di chi è? Perché lo vedo sia nella formazione di [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] che di [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]



è in comproprietà


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ahbbello, ma Iturbe di chi è? Perché lo vedo sia nella formazione di [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] che di [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]



E' mio.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION],
mettimi Milito, sennò contro di te non posso schierarlo


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Febbraio 2014)

Per chi volesse Totti o Gabbiadini, in cambio chiedo un buon centrocampista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ahbbello, ma Iturbe di chi è? Perché lo vedo sia nella formazione di [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] che di [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]


Non posso fare nulla contro la fiscalità di fantgazzetta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION],
> mettimi Milito, sennò contro di te non posso schierarlo


Chi ti svincolo bellezza?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Per chi volesse Totti o Gabbiadini, in cambio chiedo un buon centrocampista.


Ledesma, centrocampista eccellente in cambio del Pupone


----------



## Jaqen (14 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi ti svincolo bellezza?



Niang!


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] possiamo assegnare anderson??


----------



## Ale (14 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] possiamo assegnare anderson??



magari qualcuno anche agli altri


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> magari qualcuno anche agli altri



sono d'accordo, io chiedevo l'unico che mi era rimasto..


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Febbraio 2014)

Si dai che ho una difesa da migliorare 

Splendidi Ledesma per Totti? :|


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

Vabbè dai, assegniamo tutti. Ditemi chi svincolate, dai portieri agli attaccanti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, assegniamo tutti. Ditemi chi svincolate, dai portieri agli attaccanti.



per anderson svincolo muntari


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Per chi volesse Totti o Gabbiadini, in cambio chiedo un buon centrocampista.



Florenzi per Totti 

PS
Non hai ufficializzato l'altro affare che avevamo concluso.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ti ho scritto qui che ci pensavo e ho rifiutato la tua proposta e quella di Splendidi perchè mi è salta uno scambio.

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] per Rolando,Domizzi e De Sciglio svincolo Cannavaro,Regini e Britos


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] ti ho scritto qui che ci pensavo e ho rifiutato la tua proposta e quella di Splendidi perchè mi è salta uno scambio.
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] per Rolando,Domizzi e De Sciglio svincolo Cannavaro,Regini e Britos


No ma ne avevamo fatta un altra, avevi accettato offrendomi castan. Leggi i PM


----------



## Jaqen (14 Febbraio 2014)

Io per matos ryder svincolo...


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Febbraio 2014)

Cigarini e Toni da [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION]

a me Pinzi e Llorente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] perchè nella formazione di livestrong continua a comparire gente come vidal pjanic borja valero?? si dovrebbe modificare altrimenti rimarrà cosi per sempre..


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2014)

Svincolo Moscardelli per Matos Ryder


----------



## Ale (16 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] perchè nella formazione di livestrong continua a comparire gente come vidal pjanic borja valero?? si dovrebbe modificare altrimenti rimarrà cosi per sempre..


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2014)

Non lo so, è un problema di fantacalzetta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non lo so, è un problema di fantacalzetta.



non puoi modificare tu la formazione? seno gli esce sempre quella che metteva lui..


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Febbraio 2014)

Se nessuno vuole Mati Fernandez svincolo il nuovo arrivato Pinzi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non puoi modificare tu la formazione? seno gli esce sempre quella che metteva lui..


No...


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No...



e allora?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e allora?


Ah, invece posso


----------



## Ale (16 Febbraio 2014)

l'esser riuscito a resistere per Destro, è il mio colpo di mercato più importante


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Febbraio 2014)

Posso prendere allora Mati Fernandez? 
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] mi metti Llorente e Pinzi per Cigarini e Toni?

(Oppure Mati Fernandez se posso prenderlo visto che lo prendo al posto di Pinzi)


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Febbraio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Icardi al posto del mio idolo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ditemi chi avete preso e chi svincolate chiaramente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ditemi chi avete preso e chi svincolate chiaramente.



più chiaro di cosi, non mi dire che non conosci il mio idolo, quello che ho nell'avatar


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ditemi chi avete preso e chi svincolate chiaramente.


Io ho scambiato Toni e Cigarini con Llorente e Pinzi.

Al posto di Pinzi prendo Mati Fernandez.


----------



## Ale (19 Febbraio 2014)

.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2014)

mamma mia che fortuna, 4 difensori squalificati tutti in colpo, glik samuel burdisso e cesar


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Aprile 2014)

Sul podio


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Aprile 2014)

il mio obbiettivo è arrivare prima di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ...ormai è guerra!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Maggio 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] Allora elabori 'sti risultati o no?


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2014)

Campione per la terza o quarta volta consecutiva 

Sono troppo forte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Campione per la terza o quarta volta consecutiva
> 
> Sono troppo forte


L'anno prossimo ti romperò


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Maggio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo ti romperò


Vedremo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vedremo


Cit. ciclica


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il mio obbiettivo è arrivare prima di [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ...ormai è guerra!!!


 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] obbiettivo raggiunto..arrivare quinto è tanta roba dopo quello che si diceva sulla mia squadra straordinaria..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] obbiettivo raggiunto..arrivare quinto è tanta roba dopo quello che si diceva sulla mia squadra straordinaria..


----------

